# Please check your spelling



## ann-other-knitter

In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often. 
I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong. 
Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language. 
Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
Love and hugs to you all.
Ann


----------



## onegrannygoose

I always thought that Canadians were polite. Your post says I am wrong in that assumption.


----------



## Patty Sutter

Have you heard of autocorrect?
I have had it mess things up quite often.
Relax, some people on here do not speak English as their first language.


----------



## Nana5

life is too short to sweat the small stuff.......


----------



## painthoss

Not an English teacher, nor a person either ordinary or extraordinary, has the right to correct other adults, nor non-adults that aren't under their direct authority. 

I'm not correcting you, I'm pointing that out. You may correct yourself or not.


----------



## sheila kay

I believe this forum is a pleasure one, for knitters and other crafters of various kinds and not an English class. People make mistakes yes but does this really matter. May I suggest that you carry on enjoying your breakfast and carry on reading the messages and "live and let live"


----------



## sam0767

I am on my smart phone since my laptop is not working right now. I adnitt I have made spelling errors in some of my posts. I am sorry to have offended you in some way. But I think your post was not needed. The posts I have read have been legiable and fine. :?


----------



## Georgiegirl

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


Eh?


----------



## sam0767

Nana5 said:


> life is too short to sweat the small stuff.......


 :thumbup:


----------



## littleladybug

Nana5 said:


> life is too short to sweat the small stuff.......


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lolly12

Wow. :-(


----------



## jinx

Thank you for the chuckle!


----------



## deshka

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


I understand what you are getting at. There has been some posts that I have read over and over and still they don't make sense. There is common punctuation that is missing, making a 'sentence' just a group of words, that don't mean much. It seems that some are more than a bit upset over being 'corrected', well, if the shoe fits, wear it.


----------



## lslosh709

So what???? Let them be!!!


----------



## mopgenorth

Just curious - what criteria are you using to determine who is native English-speaking and who speaks English as a second language?

Come on down to Washington and have a toke or two - it might help you get down off that pedestal of yours before you fall and break your neck.


----------



## CatKnit

Lolly12 said:


> Wow. :-(


Agreed I echo the responses how rude wish we all had time to sit, drink tea and spell check


----------



## nitnana

Sam 0767 - don't get mad! It's me, nitnana!!! But I am a retired teacher and I find 2 Spelling errors in your most recent post!!! hahaha! Only teasing you. :>) 

I wholeheartedly agree with Painthoss that we should not be "correcting" anyone here. We can politely ask if we really can't understand a word. But I see lots of errors - even among my social friends on e-mails - and I bite my tongue - put away the red pencil - and never, ever correct them. 

Sam knows I am just teasing her here - we are PM Buddies! Carry on, everyone. 

We are having a big snowstorm here in New England! :lol:


----------



## babsbarb

I agree with all said before me. It is your choice to reed this or not......Sometimes u halve to interpret. Not all users on this half English as a first language. Please don't correct my spelling on this.

Eye Halve a Spelling Chequer 

Eye halve a spelling chequer
It came with my pea sea
It plainly marques four my revue
Miss steaks eye kin knot sea.

A checker is a bless sing, 
It freeze yew lodes of thyme.
It helps me right awl stiles two reed, 
And aides me when aye rime.

Each frays come posed up on my screen, 
Eye trussed to bee a joule;
The checker pours o'er every word, 
To cheque sum spelling rule.

Be fore a veiling checkers 
Hour spelling mite decline, 
And if were lacks or have a laps, 
We wood be maid to wine. 

Butt now bee cause my spelling 
Is checked with such grate flare, 
Their are know faults with in my cite, 
Of non eye am a wear. 

Now spelling does knot phase me, 
It does knot bring a tier. 
My pay purrs awl due glad den
With wrapped words fare as hear. 

To rite with care is quite a feet 
Of witch won should be proud. 
And wee mussed dew the best wee can, 
Sew flaws are knot aloud.

Eye strike a key and type a word
And weight four it two say
Weather eye am wrong oar write
It shows me strait a weigh. 

As soon as a mist ache is maid
It nose bee fore two long
And eye can put the error rite
Its rarely ever wrong.

Sow ewe can sea why aye dew prays 
Such soft ware four pea seas.
And why I brake in two averse 
By righting want too pleas. 

Eye have run this poem threw it
I am shore your pleased two no 
Its letter perfect in it's weigh
My chequer tolled me sew.

-- Sauce unknown 
A non e mouse


----------



## Carole Murphy

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> 
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


If you call this inappropriate posting part of your love and hugs to us, you need some basic lessons on etiquite and bsic humility. shame on you, At almost 80 years of age I don't need or want to be corrected for my spelling errors whether due to typos or anything else. 
yes, I do take offense at this posting.


----------



## elaine_1

Where on earth did that come from and was it necessary. I for one am completely rubbish at spelling. some people for any number of reasons are not as educated as they may like to be. or even as used to using a computer...I just like the fact that they are here and contributing to any of the topics.


ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


----------



## craft crazy

I have made errors and gone back to correct only to discover the time limit has expired! I have enjoyed many posts with grammar and spelling errors and don't judge as I have been able to understand the message. Sometimes I find the spelling isn't my problem, but the fact that I can't type!


----------



## Carole Murphy

Carole Murphy said:


> If you call this inappropriate posting part of your love and hugs to us, you need some basic lessons on etiquite and bsic humility. shame on you, At almost 80 years of age I don't need or want to be corrected for my spelling errors whether due to typos or anything else.
> yes, I do take offense at this posting.


oh, I see I skipped a letter in the second use of word basic, you don't need to respond to it, I didn't take time to re read my post, nor do I find any spell check on this format. I'd use this in Capital letters but I'm told that is improper too.


----------



## Mar 18

I like the statement-----live and let live-----life is too short to sweat the small stuff!!!!! This forum is a wonderful place of PLEASANT people!!!!! Mar18


----------



## chrshnsen

Not all of us have the same level of education. I find that some of us are very experienced knitters (or crocheters) with a lot to contribute, but did not have access to much education. So I may have to puzzle out a word or two, it is worth it to get input from wonderful people.


----------



## Grannypeg

Don't judge all of us by the behaviour or one.



onegrannygoose said:


> I always thought that Canadians were polite. Your post says I am wrong in that assumption.


----------



## Carole Murphy

jinx said:


> Thank you for the chuckle!


what chuckle ??


----------



## Desert Knitter

Good grief. This is why I generally don't read General Chit-Chat


----------



## DonnieK

We have people on here that do not speak English and have to use translations which are not always correct. We are not in school here, we are all from different countries and I wish you would consider this before you make such comments. We have had enough discussions about this subject and I for one do not care to see them on this forum. If you got the meaning that is the main thing. You are not a school teacher on this forum, you are a knitter or some other craft and if you can't be patient and kind and overlook the spelling and grammar I suggest you find a forum that has only English speaking people on it.


----------



## Grannyanne

How can we have meaningful communication if we can not be understood? Also, if our mistakes are not corrected, how do we learn? Just a couple of thoughts.....


----------



## nitnana

On mine, misspelled words are underlined in red - right click on it and it gives you "suggestions" for how to spell that word. That's the Spell Check. Maybe it depends on your computer! And then after you hit SEND then it gives you a chance to edit - I always read it over and try to correct grammar or Spelling errors. Of course, if one is not a great Speller the wrong word won't jump out at them. Let's just Live and Let Live! I agree with whoever it was who said, "Life is too short - !" :-D


----------



## GrandmaNona

I know that my spelling is bad. It always has been. I try to use the spellcheck on my iPhone but I think it is worse than I am. So what? I am 70 years young and I can not change. We must learn to ignore the faults of others and love them as we would want them to love us. Laugh with us not at us.


----------



## skinny minnie

onegrannygoose said:


> I always thought that Canadians were polite. Your post says I am wrong in that assumption.


 :thumbup:


----------



## littlebaba

Can you write something in German for me, would love to see your grammar there. English is my 4. language


----------



## marilyngf

We are human and we do err at times.. What a boring world if all was perfect!!


----------



## NJG

I have come to realize that I use to be a good speller but age has done something to me, as that is no longer the case. I also have what is called an essential tremor. I take medication, but it does not alleviate it all together. I find my biggest problem is with the letter e. Almost every time I type the word the it shows up as thee. I always try to correct it, but know I have missed it at times. When I reread this it almost sounds like I was trying to be a poet. I really wasn't, it just happened.


----------



## Judi44

Don't care if we can spell or not, I couldn't live without this caring bunch, Judi


----------



## pilotskeemsmom

While you are sitting there telling others that they should edit and correct their spelling, did you not have time to edit and correct your grammatical errors?


----------



## seadog

painthoss said:


> Not an English teacher, nor a person either ordinary or extraordinary, has the right to correct other adults, nor non-adults that aren't under their direct authority.
> 
> I'm not correcting you, I'm pointing that out. You may correct yourself or not.


Nor was the original post correcting anyone, just suggesting that we be courteous enough to correct ourselves.


----------



## Jillyrich

Nana5 said:


> life is too short to sweat the small stuff.......


AGREED!!! :thumbup:


----------



## NJG

littlebaba said:


> Can you write something in German for me, would love to see your grammar there. English is my 4. language


Oh, I wish you lived closer as I have my Grandmothers German cookbook and would love to know what some of the recipes are. So many things I should have been interested in when I was younger.


----------



## painthoss

chrshnsen said:


> Not all of us have the same level of education. I find that some of us are very experienced knitters (or crocheters) with a lot to contribute, but did not have access to much education. So I may have to puzzle out a word or two, it is worth it to get input from wonderful people.


Several very good points made here and in other posts. And may I add, my husband has an MBA and can't spell worth doodly squat.

Wait, should that be doodley? Doodly. Doodley. They both look funny now.


----------



## vikicooks

This morning, as I was typing a reply to another post- I misspelled the word 'says' . Auto correct changed it to read 'sausages'. I am so glad that I re-read my post before hitting the send button! I try to remember to always read before posting because of the crazy things auto correct says for me! If you ever look at Facebook, you can see that many people cannot spell, or they are using a phone with a tiny keyboard. I always have to ask my daughter what she really meant to say when she sends texts from her IPhone. Auto correct can be your friend, or enemy. As long as we can figure out what the poster is trying to say, it's all good!


----------



## skinny minnie

skinny minnie said:


> :thumbup:


Spell check also corrects the way words are written here in Aus which are not written here this way


----------



## tat'sgran

onegrannygoose said:


> I always thought that Canadians were polite. Your post says I am wrong in that assumption.


Please take the message with a grain of salt...a LOT of us..yes me included.. type too quickly and make errors but it is by no means an indication that Canadians are not polite, generous and loving people. xxoo


----------



## painthoss

seadog said:


> Nor was the original post correcting anyone, just suggesting that we be courteous enough to correct ourselves.


Yes, after suggesting we lacked education.


----------



## seadog

mopgenorth said:


> Just curious - what criteria are you using to determine who is native English-speaking and who speaks English as a second language?


 Seems to me that if you self-define as an English-language speaker you might make an effort to speak
(Or write)it correctly.


----------



## mopgenorth

DonnieK said:


> We have people on here that do not speak English and have to use translations which are not always correct. We are not in school here, we are all from different countries and I wish you would consider this before you make such comments. We have had enough discussions about this subject and I for one do not care to see them on this forum. If you got the meaning that is the main thing. You are not a school teacher on this forum, you are a knitter or some other craft and if you can't be patient and kind and overlook the spelling and grammar I suggest you find a forum that has only English speaking people on it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth

seadog said:


> Seems to me that if you self-define as an English-language speaker you might make an effort to speak
> (Or write)it correctly.


I self-define as a human being.


----------



## Clickers

I wonder what you would say to my DD who is Dyslexic.


----------



## Irish knitter

PLEASE..I do not want anyone to take offense to this...

I guess I am in trouble....I am 62 and an american AND I went to college.....
sometimes I can't remember how to spell a word.
sometimes I am so excited my fingers can't keep up with my brain
sometimes I am just "plain stupid" because I am ADHD and OCD..
will you guys PLEASE put up with me???!!!

I mean this in a friendly manner because sometimes when I post people take it the wrong way and I get into trouble.

I'm so excited...we might get some rain!!


----------



## Kathie

I can't imagine worrying about the spelling of the nice, helpful people on this site. I do have real problems.


----------



## Lolly12

mopgenorth said:


> Just curious - what criteria are you using to determine who is native English-speaking and who speaks English as a second language?
> 
> Come on down to Washington and have a toke or two - it might help you get down off that pedestal of yours before you fall and break your neck.


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## boobooka

The ability to spell correctly or not is like housework some of us are better at it than others we all strive to do our best. life is way too hard to worry about the small stuff!! Oh, BTW, the only word I see that (I think) may be spelled (or is it spelt) wrong is scarfs. maybe scarves. but who cares??? I've seen some of the 'scarfs' in picture posts and they leave mine for dead. enjoy your knitting and posting no matter what


----------



## Lolly12

Irish knitter said:


> PLEASE..I do not want anyone to take offense to this...
> 
> I guess I am in trouble....I am 62 and an american AND I went to college.....
> sometimes I can't remember how to spell a word.
> sometimes I am so excited my fingers can't keep up with my brain
> sometimes I am just "plain stupid" because I am ADHD and OCD..
> 
> will you guys PLEASE put up with me???!!!


Awww,

:thumbup:


----------



## seadog

painthoss said:


> Several very good points made here and in other posts. And may I add, my husband has an MBA and can't spell worth doodly squat.
> 
> Wait, should that be doodley? Doodly. Doodley. They both look funny now.


I always thought it was didley squat. And whatever it is, I can't spell worth it either.


----------



## DonnieK

Okay, I have already posted once here and I admit I was miffed about this message being posted. But, I want all of you to remember this is not a school house and we are not students to be corrected on anything except knitting, crocheting, and other crafts and that only if we ask for help. There is no reason that anyone should put theirself in charge of spelling or grammar on this forum. All you can accomplish is hurting someone's feelings and making yourself appear to believe that you are superior to the rest of us. I owe no one excuses for mispelled words or anything thing else here, but, let me remind you that sometimes my oxygen levels get low of which I am not aware of until they get very low and then there is no telling what I might do on here! I am also on a great deal of medications, so if I mispell a word "Well, just big whoopie",correct me, but, boy, you better be perfect for the rest of your life because I will be watching and if and when you make a mistake I will be all over it like stink from a skunk!


----------



## my2blkcats

I agree. I'm on the coast on the border of MA and NH and were getting nailed with snow. It's still light and fluffy stuff so it's really piling up! I can spot a spelling error a mile away---it just jumps out at me, but I would never call someone out on it (except my hubby and my grand kids)! Be nice everyone!


----------



## crochet_away

Are you being serious??? please tell me not. 
on here we are surely all old enough to be beyond trying to police others spelling...
At least i assumed we were.


----------



## mopgenorth

seadog said:


> I always thought it was didley squat. And whatever it is, I can't spell worth it either.


diddly squat -


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis

I am now 83 years young and I have to tell you I can no longer spell. I have to use the dictionary constantly. I went through school and probably never mis-spelled a word . My former boss would even bet on something that I had typed for him, that there were no words wrong. He always won. I guess the old "Use them or lose them" is right. Forgive any words mis-spelled. 
9a


----------



## KnittingNerd

I know when I use my cell phone to post here its sometimes hard to backspace to correct errors or put proper punctuations and sometimes auto correct adds its own words it think it should be. But if your phone is as stubborn as mine you just deal with it. 

This post sounds similar to petty little argument middle school kids get into about grammar and prejudge others without really knowing why.

I think the only time I would ever officially correct someone on grammar/spelling is helping them with resumes/a important paper or etc. Other then that I would overlook them and most of the time I can automatically correct it while reading it in my head without making a person feel like a fool because they are not "Grammatically Correct" as my mind can be at times. 

I say don't sweat the small stuff...Live life, love others and Be Happy.


----------



## mochamarie

Spelling is one of those things, IMHO, that either you're good at it or you're not. I am horrible at math. We all have our strong points I guess. Sometimes I don't express myself clearly--probably when I'm tired or haven't had enough caffeine in my system. I've offended people more than once when that was not my intent--I was just not able to convey my thoughts very well. This is an interesting topic and my suggestion is this:

You can always Just go on to something else if you don't understand what I said. But if you want me to clarify my thought I will. Maybe it's regarding a pattern or a helpful hint. Yes, I will then try to put it more clearly. Happy crafting all you fine KPers! Let's relax and enjoy! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## nitnana

Haha, Painthoss, I was just going to write and "suggest" - not correct, mind you - suggest - isn't it diddly squat!?? And who knows how it is really spelled? This is what my Spell Check tells me - diddly ( no e's in there!) I am laughing at myself - hope you all are, too, by this time. And we love all you Canadians!!! And from every country around the globe!!!! 

And here is a good one - I always type the word THE as teh (don't know why!) and it is never corrected. Is teh a real word, spelled like that, teh?? :lol:


----------



## Sheena

Language is not a static thing. When we read Shakespeare now, it is really difficult to understand, and Chaucer even more so, because the spelling of the English language has changed so much over that time. 
There was an attempt to standardize spelling and to bring in rigid rules for grammar. Many of us brought up under that educational system seem to have developed a moralistic attitude to the written word, so that to be incorrect equates to being sinful. It is sad that we had this rigidity inflicted on us, and absolutely necessary that the language is freed to change and evolve as it always has.
Otherwise it will end up as dead as Latin.


----------



## d-dub

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


I just hope by your comments that you do not discourage anyone from joining in from fear of someone judging their message, not only have many people not had a formal education some have not had to use the written word for years until they joined the computer age and good for them. Also there are people with learning disabilities why should they not join in with the group they can still produce excellent crafts and have great ideas. Learn to be tolerant and enjoy life and your breakfast. Ps I do not have a spell checker so hope this is ok


----------



## WindingRoad

deshka said:


> I understand what you are getting at. There has been some posts that I have read over and over and still they don't make sense. There is common punctuation that is missing, making a 'sentence' just a group of words, that don't mean much. It seems that some are more than a bit upset over being 'corrected', well, if the shoe fits, wear it.


There HAS been.... REALLY? And you have the audacity to comment on others. There HAS been.... hurts my eyes.


----------



## Irish knitter

Oh great...after reading this
1. I am going to have to go get a dictionary
2. I am going to have to put my glasses on
3. I am going to have to start thinking
4. By then...I will have lost my train of thought!!


----------



## craft crazy

It will be a tremendous shame if someone is now afraid to post a comment or ask or answer a question for fear of being judged! Everyone has something to offer and should not be discouraged from sharing. Proud to be Canadian and consider myself polite!


----------



## jinx

I dd not knw sh ws serious. I thght sh ws tryng t b fnny. Srry my mstke. 


Carole Murphy said:


> what chuckle ??


----------



## crochet_away

well i thought the comment as pretty laughable Jinx 


jinx said:


> I dd not knw sh ws serious. I thght sh ws tryng t b fnny. Srry my mstke.


----------



## WindingRoad

jinx said:


> I dd not knw sh ws serious. I thght sh ws tryng t b fnny. Srry my mstke.


Even funnier is that I "got" all of your message. KWIM


----------



## Ma Kitty

onegrannygoose said:


> I always thought that Canadians were polite. Your post says I am wrong in that assumption.


We are polite. But there's the odd one that just has low blood sugar. She should have had a snickers before sending. Hahaha.


----------



## vikicooks

Ma Kitty said:


> We are polite. But there's the odd one that just has low blood sugar. She should have had a snickers before sending. Hahaha.


Hahahaha


----------



## countryknitwit

I agree..life is too short. I frequently use my "smartphone" to type on here--it is not smart enough to have a spell check. I rarely have had a problem understanding anything posted. Live and let live--if that is all you have to be concerned about, you are blessed.


----------



## mopgenorth

Ma Kitty said:


> We are polite. But there's the odd one that just has low blood sugar. She should have had a snickers before sending. Hahaha.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crochet_away

or unknotted those knickers


----------



## sam0767

nitnana said:


> Sam 0767 - don't get mad! It's me, nitnana!!! But I am a retired teacher and I find 2 Spelling errors in your most recent post!!! hahaha! Only teasing you. :>)
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree with Painthoss that we should not be "correcting" anyone here. We can politely ask if we really can't understand a word. But I see lots of errors - even among my social friends on e-mails - and I bite my tongue - put away the red pencil - and never, ever correct them.
> 
> Sam knows I am just teasing her here - we are PM Buddies! Carry on, everyone.
> 
> We are having a big snowstorm here in New England! :lol:


Of course I know you are kidding "Nutty". Lol!!!! Buds do that to each other and again you came through with a much needed chuckle for me.

I just want to say some people are from other countries but came to theUS to live. Who are we to judge how they write a post? I have seen many times people have asked for a better explination politely and the response was a positive one. I wish we could all get along and not be critical on how people post, knit, crochet, etc. We all joined KPto learn and share and make friends. Please be respectful of peoples feeling and other things.


----------



## sam0767

babsbarb said:


> I agree with all said before me. It is your choice to reed this or not......Sometimes u halve to interpret. Not all users on this half English as a first language. Please don't correct my spelling on this.
> 
> Eye Halve a Spelling Chequer
> 
> Eye halve a spelling chequer
> It came with my pea sea
> It plainly marques four my revue
> Miss steaks eye kin knot sea.
> 
> A checker is a bless sing,
> It freeze yew lodes of thyme.
> It helps me right awl stiles two reed,
> And aides me when aye rime.
> 
> Each frays come posed up on my screen,
> Eye trussed to bee a joule;
> The checker pours o'er every word,
> To cheque sum spelling rule.
> 
> Be fore a veiling checkers
> Hour spelling mite decline,
> And if were lacks or have a laps,
> We wood be maid to wine.
> 
> Butt now bee cause my spelling
> Is checked with such grate flare,
> Their are know faults with in my cite,
> Of non eye am a wear.
> 
> Now spelling does knot phase me,
> It does knot bring a tier.
> My pay purrs awl due glad den
> With wrapped words fare as hear.
> 
> To rite with care is quite a feet
> Of witch won should be proud.
> And wee mussed dew the best wee can,
> Sew flaws are knot aloud.
> 
> Eye strike a key and type a word
> And weight four it two say
> Weather eye am wrong oar write
> It shows me strait a weigh.
> 
> As soon as a mist ache is maid
> It nose bee fore two long
> And eye can put the error rite
> Its rarely ever wrong.
> 
> Sow ewe can sea why aye dew prays
> Such soft ware four pea seas.
> And why I brake in two averse
> By righting want too pleas.
> 
> Eye have run this poem threw it
> I am shore your pleased two no
> Its letter perfect in it's weigh
> My chequer tolled me sew.
> 
> -- Sauce unknown
> A non e mouse


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## NJG

my2blkcats said:


> I agree. I'm on the coast on the border of MA and NH and were getting nailed with snow. It's still light and fluffy stuff so it's really piling up! I can spot a spelling error a mile away---it just jumps out at me, but I would never call someone out on it (except my hubby and my grand kids)! Be nice everyone!


Here in Iowa we got about 4 inches. It is the light fluffy stuff and now the wind is blowing so visibility is down and the wind chill is -12. School has first said a 2 hour delay, but then cancelled for the day. People could have gotten around in town ok, but the buses trying to travel in the country in this could have been bad. Very difficult when you can't see during a white out. We always do try to share and send it your way when we are done with it. Stay warm.


----------



## RosieC

Well jeepers creepers, I am so relieved !!! I thought someone was going to tell me I had bad breath or something. 

Also, some of us have "possessed keyboards" - it's the most tragic thing !


----------



## deercreek

I agree. Inappropriate topic for you to start. Feelings are hurt by comments like that


----------



## AngieR

I will also add that I am/was a perfect speller but as I am aging, I question both my spelling and grammar, including punctuation. However, I feel that in this forum, we are all friends and as long as I am making sense, I will be understood. There are many reasons for misspellings, age, illness, medication, not a good speller from childhood and many more reasons. As long as I can sense a smile in what I read, it doesn't matter. If it bothers the reader, move on to another post and leave this one or ask the poster what was meant in a polite question.


----------



## iShirl

craft crazy said:


> It will be a tremendous shame if someone is now afraid to post a comment or ask or answer a question for fear of being judged! Everyone has something to offer and should not be discouraged from sharing. Proud to be Canadian and consider myself polite!


Very nice; short and to the point.


----------



## crochet_away

Notice the start and run tactic, no added comment just criticism.
But you know what they say
"there's always one".
personally i couldn't give a rats' ar*e, if i misspell or not.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom

crochet_away said:


> Notice the start and run tactic, no added comment just criticism.
> But you know what they say
> "there's always one".
> personally i couldn't give a rats' ar*e, if i misspell or not.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dikig

painthoss said:


> Wait, should that be doodley? Doodly. Doodley. They both look funny now.


I've always heard 'Diddly'.


----------



## Rafiki

ann-other-knitter and deshka

Please take time to read this article - as many times as you need to..
Oddly enough reading it once seems to be more than enough and there seems to be no problem understanding what it says and means - despite all those (countless) errors.

*Thanks babsbarb for postin it.....*

Eye Halve a Spelling Chequer

Eye halve a spelling chequer
It came with my pea sea
It plainly marques four my revue
Miss steaks eye kin knot sea.

A checker is a bless sing, 
It freeze yew lodes of thyme.
It helps me right awl stiles two reed, 
And aides me when aye rime.

Each frays come posed up on my screen, 
Eye trussed to bee a joule;
The checker pours o'er every word, 
To cheque sum spelling rule.

Be fore a veiling checkers 
Hour spelling mite decline, 
And if were lacks or have a laps, 
We wood be maid to wine.

Butt now bee cause my spelling 
Is checked with such grate flare, 
Their are know faults with in my cite, 
Of non eye am a wear.

Now spelling does knot phase me, 
It does knot bring a tier. 
My pay purrs awl due glad den
With wrapped words fare as hear.

To rite with care is quite a feet 
Of witch won should be proud. 
And wee mussed dew the best wee can, 
Sew flaws are knot aloud.

Eye strike a key and type a word
And weight four it two say
Weather eye am wrong oar write
It shows me strait a weigh.

As soon as a mist ache is maid
It nose bee fore two long
And eye can put the error rite
Its rarely ever wrong.

Sow ewe can sea why aye dew prays 
Such soft ware four pea seas.
And why I brake in two averse 
By righting want too pleas.

Eye have run this poem threw it
I am shore your pleased two no 
Its letter perfect in it's weigh
My chequer tolled me sew.

-- Sauce unknown 
A non e mouse

All I have to add is:
To ERR is HUMAN
to FORGIVE DIVINE..........
We are ALL HUMAN after all......


----------



## Patty Sutter

.......
-- Sauce unknown 
A non e mouse[/quote]

I love it!!
If you can understand a post, ignore the spelling.
If you don't understand it, Ask. 
But nicely, Please.


----------



## deercreek

I am just thankful everyone helps me!!


----------



## CaroleD53

You say you are not an English teacher. I am but I would neither comment on, nor correct, the spelling and punctuation in posts. There are very few that do not communicate at first reading.


----------



## ChasingRainbows

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


Somebody woke up cranky this morning!


----------



## inishowen

I think I'm a good speller, yet sometimes I see a glaring mistake AFTER I've pressed "send". It's not the end of the world though. Lighten up.


----------



## user64822

The only time I get irritated at bad spelling is when I make a mistake. I get irritated with myself, and I HAVE to correct what I've written.
I have friends on here and in other places who have difficulties with spelling and grammar. I'd rather read what they've written, spelling mistakes and all, than have them stop communicating with me.
Spelling mistakes on menus, advertising boards, in print, really do irritate me though, and I wonder why people don't do a spell check before committing their words to something permanent.


----------



## run4fittness

Nana5 said:


> life is too short to sweat the small stuff.......


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dodi2056

Grannypeg said:


> Don't judge all of us by the behaviour or one.


I reiterate Grannypeg, don't lump the other Canadians with one. Having said that maybe she was just having a bad day and wanted to vent about something and KP seemed safe. My philosophy is live and let live, except for yucky bugs.


----------



## ogram

Please don't assume all Canadians are like Ann...they are 90 per cent friendly.....who made her the "spelling & grammar police"?

The forum is a friendly place to relax and enjoy our many varied friends....where else can you visit people from all over the world in one spot.

We don't need anyone correcting us for bad spelling or bad grammar.....that's just life...we are here to enjoy ourselves.

I'm not starting an argument....I'm just stating my opinion.


----------



## NYBev

If this is the worst thing I have to worry about then I would really doing well.


----------



## Dodi2056

Had a wonderful laugh at Babsbarb's poem. Loved it!!


----------



## galaxycraft

Late to this one.................. All I can say is WOW!!!!!!

And *I* am getting beat up behind the scenes.
Report...report...report....like folks do to me.


----------



## galaxycraft

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


 :shock: :?: :shock: :shock: :?: :?:


----------



## galaxycraft

onegrannygoose said:


> I always thought that Canadians were polite. Your post says I am wrong in that assumption.


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

Patty Sutter said:


> Have you heard of autocorrect?
> I have had it mess things up quite often.
> Relax, some people on here do not speak English as their first language.


:thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

Nana5 said:


> life is too short to sweat the small stuff.......


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

painthoss said:


> Not an English teacher, nor a person either ordinary or extraordinary, has the right to correct other adults, nor non-adults that aren't under their direct authority.
> 
> I'm not correcting you, I'm pointing that out. You may correct yourself or not.


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

sheila kay said:


> I believe this forum is a pleasure one, for knitters and other crafters of various kinds and not an English class. People make mistakes yes but does this really matter. May I suggest that you carry on enjoying your breakfast and carry on reading the messages and "live and let live"


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

sam0767 said:


> I am on my smart phone since my laptop is not working right now. I adnitt I have made spelling errors in some of my posts. I am sorry to have offended you in some way. But I think your post was not needed. The posts I have read have been legiable and fine. :?


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

jinx said:


> Thank you for the chuckle!


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

deshka said:


> I understand what you are getting at. There has been some posts that I have read over and over and still they don't make sense. There is common punctuation that is missing, making a 'sentence' just a group of words, that don't mean much. It seems that some are more than a bit upset over being 'corrected', well, if the shoe fits, wear it.


Do what I do....skip it and move on.


----------



## galaxycraft

lslosh709 said:


> So what???? Let them be!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

mopgenorth said:


> Just curious - what criteria are you using to determine who is native English-speaking and who speaks English as a second language?
> 
> Come on down to Washington and have a toke or two - it might help you get down off that pedestal of yours before you fall and break your neck.


----------



## galaxycraft

CatKnit said:


> Agreed I echo the responses how rude wish we all had time to sit, drink tea and spell check


:thumbup: And still have time to knit. :lol:


----------



## flhusker

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


All this texting is messing with the so-called English language.


----------



## galaxycraft

babsbarb said:


> I agree with all said before me. It is your choice to reed this or not......Sometimes u halve to interpret. Not all users on this half English as a first language. Please don't correct my spelling on this.
> 
> Eye Halve a Spelling Chequer
> 
> Eye halve a spelling chequer
> It came with my pea sea
> It plainly marques four my revue
> Miss steaks eye kin knot sea.
> 
> A checker is a bless sing,
> It freeze yew lodes of thyme.
> It helps me right awl stiles two reed,
> And aides me when aye rime.
> 
> Each frays come posed up on my screen,
> Eye trussed to bee a joule;
> The checker pours o'er every word,
> To cheque sum spelling rule.
> 
> Be fore a veiling checkers
> Hour spelling mite decline,
> And if were lacks or have a laps,
> We wood be maid to wine.
> 
> Butt now bee cause my spelling
> Is checked with such grate flare,
> Their are know faults with in my cite,
> Of non eye am a wear.
> 
> Now spelling does knot phase me,
> It does knot bring a tier.
> My pay purrs awl due glad den
> With wrapped words fare as hear.
> 
> To rite with care is quite a feet
> Of witch won should be proud.
> And wee mussed dew the best wee can,
> Sew flaws are knot aloud.
> 
> Eye strike a key and type a word
> And weight four it two say
> Weather eye am wrong oar write
> It shows me strait a weigh.
> 
> As soon as a mist ache is maid
> It nose bee fore two long
> And eye can put the error rite
> Its rarely ever wrong.
> 
> Sow ewe can sea why aye dew prays
> Such soft ware four pea seas.
> And why I brake in two averse
> By righting want too pleas.
> 
> Eye have run this poem threw it
> I am shore your pleased two no
> Its letter perfect in it's weigh
> My chequer tolled me sew.
> 
> -- Sauce unknown
> A non e mouse


 :thumbup: Understood every word.


----------



## galaxycraft

Carole Murphy said:


> If you call this inappropriate posting part of your love and hugs to us, you need some basic lessons on etiquite and bsic humility. shame on you, At almost 80 years of age I don't need or want to be corrected for my spelling errors whether due to typos or anything else.
> yes, I do take offense at this posting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

elaine_1 said:


> Where on earth did that come from and was it necessary. I for one am completely rubbish at spelling. some people for any number of reasons are not as educated as they may like to be. or even as used to using a computer...I just like the fact that they are here and contributing to any of the topics.


 :thumbup:


----------



## ann-other-knitter

seadog said:


> Nor was the original post correcting anyone, just suggesting that we be courteous enough to correct ourselves.


Thank you. You are a person who read and understood what I was getting at.I was just asking for a little courtesy. I didn't point out anyone in particular. Okay here you are. (I just deleted it.). Some of you didn't read the whole post. I'm not including anyone who is using English as a second language.

I have been stewing over my post for a few weeks, trying to be as courteous as possible not trying to hurt anyone. I try to help people by answering calls for help and some people don't have the courtesy to thank me for my help.
Ann


----------



## galaxycraft

craft crazy said:


> I have made errors and gone back to correct only to discover the time limit has expired! I have enjoyed many posts with grammar and spelling errors and don't judge as I have been able to understand the message. Sometimes I find the spelling isn't my problem, but the fact that I can't type!


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

DonnieK said:


> We have people on here that do not speak English and have to use translations which are not always correct. We are not in school here, we are all from different countries and I wish you would consider this before you make such comments. We have had enough discussions about this subject and I for one do not care to see them on this forum. If you got the meaning that is the main thing. You are not a school teacher on this forum, you are a knitter or some other craft and if you can't be patient and kind and overlook the spelling and grammar I suggest you find a forum that has only English speaking people on it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## DonnieK

Irish knitter said:


> Oh great...after reading this
> 1. I am going to have to go get a dictionary
> 2. I am going to have to put my glasses on
> 3. I am going to have to start thinking
> 4. By then...I will have lost my train of thought!!


Irish knitter, don't you change one thing about yourself. You are a lovely person and your pictures bring smiles to my face. I don't care if u spel ever wrd rong so long as u just keep on a postin 'em air lovely pitchers! Don't let one "superior" preson make u fill bad acause u din spel sumptin her rite way. She is welcome to go to another forum where everyone worries about their spelling rather than their works of art. And, as we say here in the South (which will rise again one day) 
"Bless her heart"


----------



## galaxycraft

seadog said:


> Nor was the original post correcting anyone, just suggesting that we be courteous enough to correct ourselves.





ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> *Did you not learn to spell in school?* *I am aiming this at so-called English speakers*, not those whose English is a second language.
> *Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors.* Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


Doing a heck of alot of belittling I would say.


----------



## Irish knitter

I know...Ann has always been very helpful and she has been through a rough year....however she started something that blossomed into something to keep me busy on such a boring day!
Thank You Ann. I was becoming bored out of my mind. I look forward to these posts that go on and on. Gives me something to do (now who has too much time on their hands and not enough yarn)...


----------



## galaxycraft

painthoss said:


> Several very good points made here and in other posts. And may I add, my husband has an MBA and can't spell worth doodly squat.
> 
> Wait, should that be doodley? Doodly. Doodley. They both look funny now.


----------



## Carole Murphy

galaxycraft said:


> :thumbup:


thanks for the thumbs up, it's the first one I've ever recieved.    Well I tried to do smiley faces but look at the crazy symbols that i got. Oh well, I tried.


----------



## Carole Murphy

Carole Murphy said:


> thanks for the thumbs up, it's the first one I've ever recieved.    Well I tried to do smiley faces but look at the crazy symbols that i got. Oh well, I tried.


Hey, this actually worked even if it didn't work on my post. creepy crawlies around here somewhere?


----------



## mopgenorth

ann-other-knitter said:


> Thank you. You are a person who read and understood what I was getting at.I was just asking for a little courtesy. I didn't point out anyone in particular. Okay here you are. (I just deleted it.). Some of you didn't read the whole post. I'm not including anyone who is using English as a second language.
> 
> I have been stewing over my post for a few weeks, trying to be as courteous as possible not trying to hurt anyone. I try to help people by answering calls for help and some people don't have the courtesy to thank me for my help.
> Ann


and I ask again - just exactly how do you know when someone is using English as a second language or is a born-English speaking person?


----------



## galaxycraft

DonnieK said:


> Okay, I have already posted once here and I admit I was miffed about this message being posted. But, I want all of you to remember this is not a school house and we are not students to be corrected on anything except knitting, crocheting, and other crafts and that only if we ask for help. There is no reason that anyone should put theirself in charge of spelling or grammar on this forum. All you can accomplish is hurting someone's feelings and making yourself appear to believe that you are superior to the rest of us. I owe no one excuses for mispelled words or anything thing else here, but, let me remind you that sometimes my oxygen levels get low of which I am not aware of until they get very low and then there is no telling what I might do on here! I am also on a great deal of medications, so if I mispell a word "Well, just big whoopie",correct me, but, boy, you better be perfect for the rest of your life because I will be watching and if and when you make a mistake I will be all over it like stink from a skunk!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

DonnieK said:


> We have people on here that do not speak English and have to use translations which are not always correct. We are not in school here, we are all from different countries and I wish you would consider this before you make such comments. We have had enough discussions about this subject and I for one do not care to see them on this forum. If you got the meaning that is the main thing. You are not a school teacher on this forum, you are a knitter or some other craft and if you can't be patient and kind and overlook the spelling and grammar I suggest you find a forum that has only English speaking people on it.


AMEN! :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

d-dub said:


> I just hope by your comments that you do not discourage anyone from joining in from fear of someone judging their message, not only have many people not had a formal education some have not had to use the written word for years until they joined the computer age and good for them. Also there are people with learning disabilities why should they not join in with the group they can still produce excellent crafts and have great ideas. Learn to be tolerant and enjoy life and your breakfast. Ps I do not have a spell checker so hope this is ok


 :thumbup:


----------



## Carole Murphy

Oh donniek, you always come up with the best responses. i know I personally don't want to be on your "bad" side because I know who you depend on and He can really cause us concern. Love bunches, carole


----------



## galaxycraft

Irish knitter said:


> Oh great...after reading this
> 1. I am going to have to go get a dictionary
> 2. I am going to have to put my glasses on
> 3. I am going to have to start thinking
> 4. By then...I will have lost my train of thought!!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## galaxycraft

craft crazy said:


> It will be a tremendous shame if someone is now afraid to post a comment or ask or answer a question for fear of being judged! Everyone has something to offer and should not be discouraged from sharing. Proud to be Canadian and consider myself polite!


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

crochet_away said:


> Notice the start and run tactic, no added comment just criticism.
> But you know what they say
> "there's always one".
> personally i couldn't give a rats' ar*e, if i misspell or not.


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

inishowen said:


> I think I'm a good speller, yet sometimes I see a glaring mistake AFTER I've pressed "send". It's not the end of the world though. Lighten up.


 :thumbup: 
Take cover! ..... The sky IS actually falling for some. :mrgreen:


----------



## galaxycraft

ogram said:


> Please don't assume all Canadians are like Ann...they are 90 per cent friendly.....who made her the "spelling & grammar police"?
> 
> The forum is a friendly place to relax and enjoy our many varied friends....where else can you visit people from all over the world in one spot.
> 
> We don't need anyone correcting us for bad spelling or bad grammar.....that's just life...we are here to enjoy ourselves.
> 
> I'm not starting an argument....I'm just stating my opinion.


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

Carole Murphy said:


> Hey, this actually worked even if it didn't work on my post. creepy crawlies around here somewhere?


They show the smiley pictures in the post after you hit send.
While you are writing the post, they stay in the "computer language text", then magically transform.  = This smiley is a colon : then the capital letter D.


----------



## ann-other-knitter

babsbarb said:


> I agree with all said before me. It is your choice to reed this or not......Sometimes u halve to interpret. Not all users on this half English as a first language. Please don't correct my spelling on this.
> 
> Eye Halve a Spelling Chequer
> 
> Eye halve a spelling chequer
> It came with my pea sea
> It plainly marques four my revue
> Miss steaks eye kin knot sea.
> 
> A checker is a bless sing,
> It freeze yew lodes of thyme.
> It helps me right awl stiles two reed,
> And aides me when aye rime.
> 
> Each frays come posed up on my screen,
> Eye trussed to bee a joule;
> The checker pours o'er every word,
> To cheque sum spelling rule.
> 
> Be fore a veiling checkers
> Hour spelling mite decline,
> And if were lacks or have a laps,
> We wood be maid to wine.
> 
> Butt now bee cause my spelling
> Is checked with such grate flare,
> Their are know faults with in my cite,
> Of non eye am a wear.
> 
> Now spelling does knot phase me,
> It does knot bring a tier.
> My pay purrs awl due glad den
> With wrapped words fare as hear.
> 
> To rite with care is quite a feet
> Of witch won should be proud.
> And wee mussed dew the best wee can,
> Sew flaws are knot aloud.
> 
> Eye strike a key and type a word
> And weight four it two say
> Weather eye am wrong oar write
> It shows me strait a weigh.
> 
> As soon as a mist ache is maid
> It nose bee fore two long
> And eye can put the error rite
> Its rarely ever wrong.
> 
> Sow ewe can sea why aye dew prays
> Such soft ware four pea seas.
> And why I brake in two averse
> By righting want too pleas.
> 
> Eye have run this poem threw it
> I am shore your pleased two no
> Its letter perfect in it's weigh
> My chequer tolled me sew.
> 
> -- Sauce unknown
> A non e mouse


I think that is a wonderful explanation of the English language. It is only since the inception of Texting that all these errors are happening. I do not pretend to be an English teacher, all I asked was for courtesy. I wonder if those people who post in Pigin English, knit the same way, if so I'd put it in the garbage. Enough said, I didn't think so many people would get in a huff. I guess I put it down to Cabin Fever. Ann


----------



## galaxycraft

ann-other-knitter said:


> I think that is a wonderful explanation of the English language. It is only since the inception of Texting that all these errors are happening. I do not pretend to be an English teacher, all I asked was for courtesy.
> *I wonder if those people who post in Pigin English, knit the same way, if so I'd put it in the garbage. *Enough said, I didn't think so many people would get in a huff. I guess I put it down to Cabin Fever. Ann


Geezzzzzzz......................

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## .79315

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


Fact: Einstein was a horrible speller. I am old and I still cannot spell worth a flying fig. Yes, my auto correct sometimes anticipates the wrong word when I am writing and I also have a vision problem so I dont always catch it. However, I can read 99.9% of the posts here and understand the gist of what the writer is trying to say. Better to silently struggle with occasional spelling errors than to have someone question your cognitive abilities and/or lack of sensitivity. Hugs back, yer gonna need em !


----------



## craft crazy

What is "pigin english" and how does it translate to knitting? I know my knitting is far from perfect but I do know that it has always been appreciated!


----------



## WindingRoad

galaxycraft said:


> Geezzzzzzz......................
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


Geez... some people don't know that when they are in a hole they should stop digging.


----------



## galaxycraft

craft crazy said:


> What is "pigin english" and how does it translate to knitting? I know my knitting is far from perfect but I do know that it has always been appreciated!


Don't Know...it is mis-spelled....:shock: ......... look up "pidgin english" (that is what comes up when doing a search for pigin english).


----------



## galaxycraft

WindingRoad said:


> Geez... some people don't know that when they are in a hole they should stop digging.


 :thumbup:


----------



## craft crazy

galaxycraft said:


> Don't Know...it is mis-spelled....look up "pidgin english" (that is what comes up when doing a search for pigin).


 too funny


----------



## WindingRoad

craft crazy said:


> too funny


All I got is OMG and that ain't mis-spelt. LOL. I got slammed once on another forum for using the word Learnt. Someone told me it wasn't a legit word. I told them, to look it up. I said do you say busted or burst? She came back and apologized. Now that deserves respect.


----------



## ann-other-knitter

galaxycraft said:


> Don't Know...it is mis-spelled....look up "pidgin english" (that is what comes up when doing a search for pigin).


I give up. I spelled Pidgin English incorrectly. It means corrupted English as said by a non-English speaker. Like ESL speakers. I would give anything not to have asked for courtesy. I'll stop now before I dig any deeper. I know my husband is chuckling from his seat in Heaven. He was a cockney just like Alfie Doolittle and his daughter Eliza. She had trouble saying "The rain in Spain stays mainly on the Plain". Ann


----------



## WindingRoad

ann-other-knitter said:


> I give up. I spelled Pidgin English incorrectly. It means corrupted English as said by a non-English speaker. Like ESL speakers. I would give anything not to have asked for courtesy. I'll stop now before I dig any deeper. I know my husband is chuckling from his seat in Heaven. He was a cockney just like Alfie Doolittle and his daughter Eliza. She had trouble saying "The rain in Spain stays mainly on the Plain". Ann


Good choice.


----------



## jvallas

Sheena said:


> Language is not a static thing. When we read Shakespeare now, it is really difficult to understand, and Chaucer even more so, because the spelling of the English language has changed so much over that time.
> There was an attempt to standardize spelling and to bring in rigid rules for grammar. Many of us brought up under that educational system seem to have developed a moralistic attitude to the written word, so that to be incorrect equates to being sinful. It is sad that we had this rigidity inflicted on us, and absolutely necessary that the language is freed to change and evolve as it always has.
> Otherwise it will end up as dead as Latin.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jvallas

WindingRoad said:


> There HAS been.... REALLY? And you have the audacity to comment on others. There HAS been.... hurts my eyes.


 :lol:


----------



## WindingRoad

jvallas said:


> :lol:


Another good one is: People in glass houses shouldn't ......
I bet you know that rest. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sam0767

Judi44 said:


> Don't care if we can spell or not, I couldn't live without this caring bunch, Judi


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## WindingRoad

ann-other-knitter said:


> I give up. I spelled Pidgin English incorrectly. It means corrupted English as said by a non-English speaker. Like ESL speakers. I would give anything not to have asked for courtesy. I'll stop now before I dig any deeper. I know my husband is chuckling from his seat in Heaven. He was a cockney just like Alfie Doolittle and his daughter Eliza. She had trouble saying "The rain in Spain stays mainly on the Plain". Ann


What do ESL speakers and courtesy have in common? I'm serious cuz I ain't feeling it.


----------



## jvallas

Carole Murphy said:


> thanks for the thumbs up, it's the first one I've ever recieved.    Well I tried to do smiley faces but look at the crazy symbols that i got. Oh well, I tried.


So now we'll have to listen to someone harangue us about not using appropriate smiley faces. Thanks a lot.


----------



## WindingRoad

jvallas said:


> So now we'll have to listen to someone harangue us about not using appropriate smiley faces. Thanks a lot.


Or we'll have to define $10 words like harangue. Because some won't want to use apps. Ya know dictionary app... <<<VBG>>>


----------



## NJG

I worked with a person who liked to correct people if they misspoke or didn't use the correct grammar. I laid the law down to her when she did it to someone else is front of a customer. She never did it to me, I think she feared for her life. 
When my daughter was in grade school and we ate at a restaurant she always took the ticket and added everything up again to see if it was correct. She did catch a few mistakes, can't remember in whose favor now, but she always took great pride in telling they did it wrong.


----------



## jvallas

WindingRoad said:


> Or we'll have to define $10 words like harangue. Because some won't want to use apps. Ya know dictionary app... <<<VBG>>>


Hahahaha, almost lost my coffee on that one.

This whole thread would be hilarious if it weren't so basically disturbing. To think of the poster spending a whole week worrying about how to phrase what was upsetting her - I can't get my head around why others' inability to communicate as brilliantly as she can would require so much thought. To say she wishes for courtesy is either a way of softening what she really thinks, or she just doesn't understand people.

I'm a terrible "grammar nazi" *with my children.* They know better, so I wish them to do better. But with other people who are just trying to communicate? Never. And I make plenty of my own mistakes. We are not all equipped the same way. What jumps out at me as a mis-spelled word looks perfectly normal to some others. But if you ask me to find my way *anywhere*, I'll usually end up hopelessly lost. Am I being discourteous? No. I'm lousy with directions & fairly good with words (though I am relating to all those discussing age-related changes in our grasp of language).


----------



## WindingRoad

NJG said:


> I worked with a person who liked to correct people if they misspoke or didn't use the correct grammar. I laid the law down to her when she did it to someone else is front of a customer. She never did it to me, I think she feared for her life.
> When my daughter was in grade school and we ate at a restaurant she always took the ticket and added everything up again to see if it was correct. She did catch a few mistakes, can't remember in whose favor now, but she always took great pride in telling they did it wrong.


I used to correct my youngest son when he would say, "Aaron and ME" I would never let him finish the sentence. I'd say, "Aron and WHO?" He's 36 now. Aaron is still his best friend. I see them often. One day Aaron said. "ST and ME" My son piped up, "I wouldn't say that to her" I quickly started to say, "ST and WHO??? LOL...


----------



## WindingRoad

jvallas said:


> Hahahaha, almost lost my coffee on that one.
> 
> This whole thread would be hilarious if it weren't so basically disturbing. To think of the poster spending a whole week worrying about how to phrase what was upsetting her - I can't get my head around why others' inability to communicate as brilliantly as she can would require so much thought. To say she wishes for courtesy is either a way of softening what she really thinks, or she just doesn't understand people.
> 
> I'm a terrible "grammar nazi" *with my children.* They know better, so I wish them to do better. But with other people who are just trying to communicate? Never. And I make plenty of my own mistakes. We are not all equipped the same way. What jumps out at me as a mis-spelled word looks perfectly normal to some others. But if you ask me to find my way *anywhere*, I'll usually end up hopelessly lost. Am I being discourteous? No. I'm lousy with directions, good with words (though I am relating to all those discussing age-related changes in our grasp of language).


Well, I've been racking my brain to come up with a better mouse trap i.e. subject to gripe about. LOL

I think I'll ask people to buy better cameras so we can see the color of their creations. Oh wait that would include me.

Back to the drawing board.....Or should that be sounding board....


----------



## WindingRoad

jvallas said:


> Hahahaha, almost lost my coffee on that one.
> 
> This whole thread would be hilarious if it weren't so basically disturbing. To think of the poster spending a whole week worrying about how to phrase what was upsetting her - I can't get my head around why others' inability to communicate as brilliantly as she can would require so much thought. To say she wishes for courtesy is either a way of softening what she really thinks, or she just doesn't understand people.
> 
> I'm a terrible "grammar nazi" *with my children.* They know better, so I wish them to do better. But with other people who are just trying to communicate? Never. And I make plenty of my own mistakes. We are not all equipped the same way. What jumps out at me as a mis-spelled word looks perfectly normal to some others. But if you ask me to find my way *anywhere*, I'll usually end up hopelessly lost. Am I being discourteous? No. I'm lousy with directions & fairly good with words (though I am relating to all those discussing age-related changes in our grasp of language).


I think what really bothered me about the OP was the bold lettering. And the Please Please Please was way over the top.

I wish all I had to worry about is someone on the other end of an internet connection mis-spelling a word now and then. OMG.

Are people really sitting on their SOH???


----------



## galaxycraft

I just have to say.....
I can not believe we are in the 21st century and there is still so much judgmental bigotry happening all around us.
When will we actually look upon another human being with respect, tolerance, and compassion?
The way it is going, it will not happen for another thousand years.
A shame of what attitudes we are leaving our children and future generations.


----------



## WindingRoad

galaxycraft said:


> I just have to say.....
> I can not believe we are in the 21st century and there is still so much judgmental bigotry happening all around us.
> When will we actually look upon another human being with respect, tolerance, and compassion?
> The way it is going, it will not happen for another thousand years.
> A shame of what attitudes we are leaving our children and future generations.


Ya know Galaxy I can't understand why others have such a great need to control others. My dad used to say, "You dislike in others what you can't fix in yourself." I think that's so true.

First we get: post a link, spelling, what's next.

Can we make polls here. Maybe we should make one for the next gripe session.


----------



## carrottop71

DonnieK said:


> Okay, I have already posted once here and I admit I was miffed about this message being posted. But, I want all of you to remember this is not a school house and we are not students to be corrected on anything except knitting, crocheting, and other crafts and that only if we ask for help. There is no reason that anyone should put theirself in charge of spelling or grammar on this forum. All you can accomplish is hurting someone's feelings and making yourself appear to believe that you are superior to the rest of us. I owe no one excuses for mispelled words or anything thing else here, but, let me remind you that sometimes my oxygen levels get low of which I am not aware of until they get very low and then there is no telling what I might do on here! I am also on a great deal of medications, so if I mispell a word "Well, just big whoopie",correct me, but, boy, you better be perfect for the rest of your life because I will be watching and if and when you make a mistake I will be all over it like stink from a skunk!


I would have said "Stink on shit". To have someone try to correct spelling errors of another adult is just plain being unkind and mean. I get enough mean without getting it here.


----------



## Designer1234

ann-other-knitter said:


> .
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors.
> Ann


I have a new computer with spell check which is driving me crazy! 
I have even slowed down my keyboard so I can't type as fast as I usually do -- it has helped a bit but not much. I am not that concerned about the odd spelling mistake. I insisted my children to learn to spell properly but I would never ever, hurt anyone or insult anyone by complaining about their spelling. Who knows what education or what background people have. I was fortunate to learn to spell properly (and I certainly still type too quickly and end up with the odd mistake. )

it also occurs to me that there are some of us on KP who are not good spellers it doesn't matter.- I read the content of the posts rather than worry about spelling mistakes and would never 
complain to anyone about their spelling. Who knows what education background that person has, and who cares? Certainly not me. I am just glad to see them there and joining in.

I have only read the first page but am going back to read the rest as I wonder if others feel like I do - that it is a bit insulting (original post) and if it bothers you so much, maybe you should either put up with it, not mention it (which would be the polite thing to do , or stop reading the posts.

I don't think you realized that you could cause someone to stop posting because they know they are not a good speller and are embarrassed. Wouldn't that be a shame? I am hoping that has not happened. If someone isn't a good speller, please post anyway. We are not the spelling police on KP. We like your posts, we want you to post and you and everyone else is welcome here. I never look for poor spelling I look for the message - so do most of us. We are all KP members and there are many people with strenghts and weaknesses - I certainly know that I have weaknesses and I hope I am not being judged for them (too talkative possibly??????) yes, too opinionated ???????? yes, but I try not to insult people or hurt their feelings.


----------



## painthoss

ann-other-knitter said:


> I do not pretend to be an English teacher, all I asked was for courtesy. I wonder if those people who post in Pigin English, knit the same way, if so I'd put it in the garbage. Enough said, I didn't think so many people would get in a huff. I guess I put it down to Cabin Fever. Ann


Wow. I understand you now. Good luck to you and all your friends.


----------



## painthoss

NJG said:


> I worked with a person who liked to correct people if they misspoke or didn't use the correct grammar. I laid the law down to her when she did it to someone else is front of a customer. She never did it to me, I think she feared for her life.
> When my daughter was in grade school and we ate at a restaurant she always took the ticket and added everything up again to see if it was correct. She did catch a few mistakes, can't remember in whose favor now, but she always took great pride in telling they did it wrong.


Some people do take great pride in that. As if it outweighs courtesy.


----------



## painthoss

double post


----------



## painthoss

jvallas said:


> . To say she wishes for courtesy is either a way of softening what she really thinks, or she just doesn't understand people.
> I'm a terrible "grammar nazi" *with my children.* They know better, so I wish them to do better. But with other people who are just trying to communicate? Never. And I make plenty of my own mistakes..


Mucho good stuff snipped for brevity. Jvallas, are you married? If not, will you marry me?


----------



## carrottop71

Designer1234 said:


> I have a new computer with spell check which is driving me crazy! I am a touch typist and quite a good one. I am also a pretty darned good speller as I used words in business all my life. I typed my own business letters. This spell check takes words that I have written but before I get the last letter typed it has chosen a different word. I have read my posts, but sometimes miss my spell check mistakes.. I think this is happening more and more with new computers. I try to catch the mistakes but even then I miss some. I have a busy life and don't plan on spending hours trying to catch all the mistakes this darned spell checks makes. I have contacted my tech support and they say there isn't 'much I can do'. So, if you see one of my posts that has a mistake or two please forgive me. I am English and a good speller.
> 
> I have even slowed down my keyboard so I can't type as fast as I usually do -- it has helped a bit but not much.
> 
> it also occurs to me that there are some of us on KP who are not good spellers - I read the content of the posts rather than worry about spelling mistakes and would never
> complain to anyone about their spelling. Who knows what education background that person has, and who cares? Certainly not me. I am just glad to see them there and joining in.


Your reply made me sad. You or me or anyone else, needs to give this nasty person a reason for any misspellings that happen. We're human, something I'm not so sure of with the one who started this post. There was even a remark as to how the person would knit if they couldn't spell correctly. Mean is mean. Being high and mighty and pointing out others flaws does not make you better.


----------



## Designer1234

I wonder if those people who post in Pigin English, knit the same way, if so I'd put it in the garbage. Enough said, I didn't think so many people would get in a huff. I guess I put it down to Cabin Fever. Ann

I wasn't that really concerned with your first post but this one is insulting .What has her spelling got to do with her English abilities or spelling and what possibly does it have to do with her knitting abilities. It shows You are talking down to people and that is the problem we are having here.


----------



## Designer1234

carrottop71 said:


> Your reply made me sad. You or me or anyone else, needs to give this nasty person a reason for any misspellings that happen. We're human, something I'm not so sure of with the one who started this post. There was even a remark as to how the person would knit if they couldn't spell correctly. Mean is mean. Being high and mighty and pointing out others flaws does not make you better.


Carrottop71 - I am not sure whether you mean my post, if so -I am sorry you misread my meaning and I certainly didn't mean to imply any superiority at all. Reading my post again
I realize it might be meant that way. I was trying to say that spell check was the reason for some of our spelling mistakes, as I am having problems with spellcheck and I was also saying that I don't worry about the spelling and am interested in what people are saying.

I am not sure how you can feel I was mean in that statement. I am sorry you misunderstood my meaning. I don't worry about anyone's spelling --None of us are perfect and I certainly am not. I believe all of us have a right to post here and if someone doesn't like the way they post then don't read it. Designer1234


----------



## Designer1234

onegrannygoose said:


> I always thought that Canadians were polite. Your post says I am wrong in that assumption.


I am A Canadian and would never post that post -

I do wonder why you take one post from one Canadian and 
imply that we all would post such an unkind post. that is not the case. Take us individually. We are not proud that the original poster is one of us. I would think very few of us would agree or like her superior attitude.


----------



## Designer1234

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carrottop71

Designer1234 said:


> Carrottop71 - I am not sure whether you mean my post, if so -I am sorry you misread my meaning and I certainly didn't mean to imply any superiority at all. Reading my post again
> I realize it might be meant that way. I was trying to say that spell check was the reason for some of our spelling mistakes, as I am having problems with spellcheck and I was also saying that I don't worry about the spelling and am interested in what people are saying.
> 
> I am not sure how you can feel I was mean in that statement. I am sorry you misunderstood my meaning. I don't worry about anyone's spelling --None of us are perfect and I certainly am not. I believe all of us have a right to post here and if someone doesn't like the way they post then don't read it. Designer1234


My anger wasn't with you. I am sad that you felt you needed to explain to the person that made the first post. That woman doesn't need our time of day. You were trying to explain spell check and how it messes up your correct spelling sometimes. I'm sorry, I think we both took each other wrong. And no, I was referring to the first post, not yours.


----------



## Designer1234

deshka said:


> I understand what you are getting at. There has been some posts that I have read over and over and still they don't make sense. There is common punctuation that is missing, making a 'sentence' just a group of words, that don't mean much. It seems that some are more than a bit upset over being 'corrected', well, if the shoe fits, wear it.


I think it is the feeling that feel you are superior -- obviously you and Ann agree - however us mere humans make mistakes, like each other anyway, and don't judge others. If we do we keep it private and don't try to hurt peoples feelings.

It would be nice if you kept your feelings of superiority to yourselves as you cause hurt feeling and anger which is not what KP is about. Read what people say, not to find mistakes in their spelling - and also what has that got to do with the person you are so upset with's knitting, as was mentioned by the original poster.

You both boggle my mind and I am not proud that she is a Canadian.


----------



## Designer1234

carrottop71 said:


> My anger wasn't with you. I am sad that you felt you needed to explain to the person that made the first post. That woman doesn't need our time of day. You were trying to explain spell check and how it messes up your correct spelling sometimes. I'm sorry, I think we both took each other wrong. And no, I was referring to the first post, not yours.


Thanks for clarifying that. Just shows how we can misunderstand each other. I thought the first post and another one felt very superior over us mere mortals. I did say that about the spell check as it is a fact that it can really cause problems with spelling - to at least try to give her a possible reason as she was so concerned about it. But there was a personal bias there .


----------



## Designer1234

galaxycraft said:


> I just have to say.....
> I can not believe we are in the 21st century and there is still so much judgmental bigotry happening all around us.
> When will we actually look upon another human being with respect, tolerance, and compassion?
> The way it is going, it will not happen for another thousand years.
> A shame of what attitudes we are leaving our children and future generations.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

I agree completely


----------



## Designer1234

galaxycraft said:


> Geezzzzzzz......................
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


I agree! how insulting -- she is getting her wish she has made a lot of us angry -- Those are the people who cause the problems, not a few mispelled words. It is the implied superiority that gets me. Who is she to make statements like that . I am angry now. I am agree l00% with you Galaxy and others who think this is ridiculous.


----------



## Designer1234

onegrannygoose said:


> I always thought that Canadians were polite. Your post says I am wrong in that assumption.


I answered you previously in a snippy manner. I meant that I don't know another Canadian who acts that superior and I don't think there are very many of us who really feel we are that superior. Her post irritated me but I didn't read her avatar so didn't realize she is a 
Canadian which makes me even more upset with her. Sorry as I thought you might be answering my post. It is so easy to misunderstand each other isn't it.

I do agree with you that she is way out of line. Especially her later posts after the one I am quoting of yours. :-(


----------



## ladysjk

Myi speling is prefert, and I will continue to spell the way I spell, my spell check sometimes can't spell the word I am trying to spell. It really is not that hard to figure out what someone misspelled,unless you are not comprehending the rest of the sentence. Proven fact, the human brain actually reads only a few of the letters in any given word, and fills in the rest. Look for the tests on here that will prove that fact. Mean while, I will try to be perfert in all my speling, so you can cope better with reality.


----------



## Designer1234

mopgenorth said:


> and I ask again - just exactly how do you know when someone is using English as a second language or is a born-English speaking person?


I agree And I ask you - why do you feel you have to 'correct ' people on this forum. especially when you have no idea of their past, their education, their difficulties and why do you feel that you should hurt people? What does it matter the reason -- it really isn't your business. If you don't like a persons spelling make a list and keep it beside you and avoid 'those' posts.


----------



## Georgiegirl

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


So our spelling isn't the best! Who really cares? This is such an insignificant thing in the big picture. Me thinks Ann is just picking the flyshit out of the pepper!


----------



## Designer1234

Carole Murphy said:


> thanks for the thumbs up, it's the first one I've ever recieved.    Well I tried to do smiley faces but look at the crazy symbols that i got. Oh well, I tried.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Here are two more!


----------



## Lolly12

jinx said:


> I dd not knw sh ws serious. I thght sh ws tryng t b fnny. Srry my mstke.


Lolol

:XD:


----------



## Designer1234

ann-other-knitter said:


> Thank you. You are a person who read and understood what I was getting at.I was just asking for a little courtesy. I didn't point out anyone in particular. Okay here you are. (I just deleted it.). Some of you didn't read the whole post. I'm not including anyone who is using English as a second language.
> 
> I have been stewing over my post for a few weeks, trying to be as courteous as possible not trying to hurt anyone. I try to help people by answering calls for help and some people don't have the courtesy to thank me for my help.
> Ann


I don't think you were courteous -- why is it so important to you that you are willing to hurt feelings for those who are not good spellers. Are you perfect - if you have been stewing about this for a few weeks - I think you might be better to just stop reading the posts and start reading a classic or something that has perfect spelling.-

You were aware that you could hurt someone which you admit in your post. Why would you choose to take the chance of hurting someone - why is it so important that you will stew about it for weeks and then post something that is hurtful to others? Just wondering why you felt it important to show your superiority. Sorry I just don't understand you /


----------



## Designer1234

mopgenorth said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

DonnieK said:


> Irish knitter, don't you change one thing about yourself. You are a lovely person and your pictures bring smiles to my face. I don't care if u spel ever wrd rong so long as u just keep on a postin 'em air lovely pitchers! Don't let one "superior" preson make u fill bad acause u din spel sumptin her rite way. She is welcome to go to another forum where everyone worries about their spelling rather than their works of art. And, as we say here in the South (which will rise again one day)
> "Bless her heart"


chuckle--- chuckle -- right on as usual DonnieK


----------



## mopgenorth

ann-other-knitter said:


> I think that is a wonderful explanation of the English language. It is only since the inception of Texting that all these errors are happening. I do not pretend to be an English teacher, all I asked was for courtesy. I wonder if those people who post in Pigin English, knit the same way, if so I'd put it in the garbage. Enough said, I didn't think so many people would get in a huff. I guess I put it down to Cabin Fever. Ann


must be related to a certain blonde...


----------



## Designer1234

Irish knitter said:


> PLEASE..I do not want anyone to take offense to this...
> 
> I guess I am in trouble....I am 62 and an american AND I went to college.....
> sometimes I can't remember how to spell a word.
> sometimes I am so excited my fingers can't keep up with my brain
> sometimes I am just "plain stupid" because I am ADHD and OCD..
> will you guys PLEASE put up with me???!!!
> 
> I mean this in a friendly manner because sometimes when I post people take it the wrong way and I get into trouble.
> 
> I'm so excited...we might get some rain!!


I enjoy reading your posts !! and you are certainly not in trouble with me!!!


----------



## Cyber Granny

Grannyanne said:


> How can we have meaningful communication if we can not be understood? Also, if our mistakes are not corrected, how do we learn? Just a couple of thoughts.....


 :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

It is a well known fact that if the first and last letter are correct it is possible to read anything... the brain does not read/take in every single letter just its composition


----------



## dawn1960

Carole Murphy said:


> Oh donniek, you always come up with the best responses. i know I personally don't want to be on your "bad" side because I know who you depend on and He can really cause us concern. Love bunches, carole


Amen! and here's another thumbs up Carole! 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RIO

This was GREAT!!! Thanks for the chuckle... 



babsbarb said:


> I agree with all said before me. It is your choice to reed this or not......Sometimes u halve to interpret. Not all users on this half English as a first language. Please don't correct my spelling on this.
> 
> Eye Halve a Spelling Chequer
> 
> Eye halve a spelling chequer
> It came with my pea sea
> It plainly marques four my revue
> Miss steaks eye kin knot sea.
> 
> A checker is a bless sing,
> It freeze yew lodes of thyme.
> It helps me right awl stiles two reed,
> And aides me when aye rime.
> 
> Each frays come posed up on my screen,
> Eye trussed to bee a joule;
> The checker pours o'er every word,
> To cheque sum spelling rule.
> 
> Be fore a veiling checkers
> Hour spelling mite decline,
> And if were lacks or have a laps,
> We wood be maid to wine.
> 
> Butt now bee cause my spelling
> Is checked with such grate flare,
> Their are know faults with in my cite,
> Of non eye am a wear.
> 
> Now spelling does knot phase me,
> It does knot bring a tier.
> My pay purrs awl due glad den
> With wrapped words fare as hear.
> 
> To rite with care is quite a feet
> Of witch won should be proud.
> And wee mussed dew the best wee can,
> Sew flaws are knot aloud.
> 
> Eye strike a key and type a word
> And weight four it two say
> Weather eye am wrong oar write
> It shows me strait a weigh.
> 
> As soon as a mist ache is maid
> It nose bee fore two long
> And eye can put the error rite
> Its rarely ever wrong.
> 
> Sow ewe can sea why aye dew prays
> Such soft ware four pea seas.
> And why I brake in two averse
> By righting want too pleas.
> 
> Eye have run this poem threw it
> I am shore your pleased two no
> Its letter perfect in it's weigh
> My chequer tolled me sew.
> 
> -- Sauce unknown
> A non e mouse


----------



## vershi

Judi44 said:


> Don't care if we can spell or not, I couldn't live without this caring bunch, Judi


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## azmoonbugs

onegrannygoose said:


> I always thought that Canadians were polite. Your post says I am wrong in that assumption.


I don't think that taking the time to check your post is being rude. There is a spell checker built into this site. It underlines in red any word it does not recognize and if you right click on the underlined word, will offer corrections.

I think it is good manners to send out messages that you have proofed. You would not keep knitting if you got the pattern wrong and made mistakes that were visible , so why would you allow your messages to contain mistakes?


----------



## Nanny Mon

Hi Azmoonbugs 

I did not know there is a spell checker on this site. Can you please tell me how to use it, as I am forever checking my spelling.

I am not been rude or funny, I honestly don't know how to use it. I do know how to use my spell checker when I do emails but I have never come across it on this site.

Thanks so much.


----------



## inishowen

You're forgetting there is english spelling, and american spelling for many words. i.e. we say neighbour, and colour. These are underlined in red because my computer has american spellcheck. I am an english speller as I am from the UK.


----------



## tatesgirl

Oh, my goodness! My first read and it has THIRTEEN pages already!

WHOOPS! I just made it FOURTEEN!


----------



## WindingRoad

azmoonbugs said:


> I don't think that taking the time to check your post is being rude. There is a spell checker built into this site. It underlines in red any word it does not recognize and if you right click on the underlined word, will offer corrections.
> 
> I think it is good manners to send out messages that you have proofed. You would not keep knitting if you got the pattern wrong and made mistakes that were visible , so why would you allow your messages to contain mistakes?


Because we can. It might not be rude to check our own posts for mistakes, but it is rude to tell us to. See the mistake you made in your statement.


----------



## sunkitty13

I didn't know that KP was an English class. I like to see people using correct English as much as the next guy, however, this is not the place or the forum on which to stress correct usage.


----------



## bestgramma

Grannypeg said:


> Don't judge all of us by the behaviour or one.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter forever

Well-well-well,the nerve of some people for a misspelled word. I hope they never have to tell you a knitting secret.you would not be able to decipher it. Ha ha.


----------



## knitgirl389

someone woke up with their knickers in a twist....


----------



## lildeb2

:XD: :thumbup:


----------



## nuthouse

The main reason I see for spelling mistakes on KP are typing errors, especially hitting the wrong key usually beside the one we needed - therefor it's usually easy to work out what the poster actually meant. I like to re-check my posts because I am an ex-teacher but I don't expect everyone on KP to be as rigid as me!! My daughters laugh at my text messages on my mobile as I can not bring myself to use shortcut 'text' words & symbols and I'm a stickler for punctuation too. Needless to say, it usually takes me longer to type emails/posts & texts. OH well!!!!!!


----------



## Starama11

Wow!
I'm usually just an observer who looks forward to reading the
helpful hints offered and kind words of encouragement.We all mistakes of one sort or another ie: knitting mistakes or grammar errors. However, people like you and your overly critical comments spoil it for other people on this site.Perhaps you should find another place to vent about we imperfect ones.


----------



## stirfry

I am on this forum for knitting help so spelling errors are not my priority. If I see my error I fix it. If I don't it's not the end of the world. I never was a good speller any way. 
Happy knitting day.


----------



## WindingRoad

nuthouse said:


> The main reason I see for spelling mistakes on KP are typing errors, especially hitting the wrong key usually beside the one we needed - therefor it's usually easy to work out what the poster actually meant. I like to re-check my posts because I am an ex-teacher but I don't expect everyone on KP to be as rigid as me!! My daughters laugh at my text messages on my mobile as I can not bring myself to use shortcut 'text' words & symbols and I'm a stickler for punctuation too. Needless to say, it usually takes me longer to type emails/posts & texts. OH well!!!!!!


What is your avatar? I have fat fingers. At work they want me to use a handheld calculator. Yeah right I hit two keys at the same time or the wrong key altogether.


----------



## Yazzy

I concentrate on what the person means, not how they spell. Life is too short to worry about such things. Don't be so hard on yourself,or others.Now I feel nervous in case I make a mistake.


----------



## Ann745

Honestly, my old phone would print what I typed. I got the newer version of the same phone. Talk about a nightmare! I have had to teach my phone to print what I type! All devices are different. I have been able to follow along on the newsletter just fine. Spelling is not easy for many people. I constantly have to spell words for my husband. He can overhaul an engine, plumb a house or run electricity, but he cannot spell. I haven't been able to find an auto-spell on this phone. Our forum is for fun. Please don't make any members self conscious of their speech or writing. There is too much knowledge available on this forum to fault any members. The other Ann who loves daylilies!


----------



## vershi

Knitter forever said:


> Well-well-well,the nerve of some people for a misspelled word. I hope they never have to tell you a knitting secret.you would not be able to decipher it. Ha ha.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## knittnnana

sheila kay said:


> I believe this forum is a pleasure one, for knitters and other crafters of various kinds and not an English class. People make mistakes yes but does this really matter. May I suggest that you carry on enjoying your breakfast and carry on reading the messages and "live and let live"


Here, here!!


----------



## Valjean

Nana5 said:


> life is too short to sweat the small stuff.......


Well said!!!


----------



## quiltqueen

It never fails to amaze me how petty and heartless some people can be. Not all people have the good fortune to have a good education for a number of reasons. Please, for everyone's sake, keep your thoughtlessness of other's situations to yourselves. It hurts people when their faults are pointed out so briskly. Keep this in mind: Keep it to yourself unless it's necessary, true, AND KIND. Have a good day!


----------



## Cherry toffee

Is yo talkin abut all English speakers. As a Brummy eer in the art of England I have to admit that we don't arf talk proper eer. Lol.


----------



## Yazzy

painthoss said:


> Several very good points made here and in other posts. And may I add, my husband has an MBA and can't spell worth doodly squat.
> 
> Wait, should that be doodley? Doodly. Doodley. They both look funny now.


Maybe "diddley". Too funny.


----------



## Lostie

nah lass wee uns is tha ones wot tork reet propper. Leeds is ree nouned fer de number er fowks wot speek hinglish


----------



## Nanknit

ann-other-knitter said:


> I think that is a wonderful explanation of the English language. It is only since the inception of Texting that all these errors are happening. I do not pretend to be an English teacher, all I asked was for courtesy. I wonder if those people who post in Pigin English, knit the same way, if so I'd put it in the garbage. Enough said, I didn't think so many people would get in a huff. I guess I put it down to Cabin Fever. Ann


Oh my goodness....you dug one hole for yourself then jumped in and dug another...not only attacking some over their misspelled words but now attacking their knitting skills. Please let us all take a chill pill, a deep breath and get back to playing nice. There will be no winners only losers...guaranteed!!!


----------



## kyterp

Ain't this a joke? No one can be so rude, right?


ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


 :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## ChristineM

OMG! I love this response! You said it in a nutshell! Let me please add that this damn keyboard of mine makes mistakes before I even think of them! More so though, after a Gin and Tonic or two and then the spelling errors, literally pour out! But as the human brain, only picks up a couple of letters in every word and interprets the word correctly in a phrase, I can afford to go back to the fridge and refill my glass again and just hope for the best here, that everyone understands my comments in the appropriate manner in which they were sent, from the Antipodes, to the World!!!!!!


Georgiegirl said:


> So our spelling isn't the best! Who really cares? This is such an insignificant thing in the big picture. Me thinks Ann is just picking the flyshit out of the pepper!


----------



## bestgramma

Lostie said:


> nah lass wee uns is tha ones wot tork reet propper. Leeds is ree nouned fer de number er fowks wot speek hinglish


LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Nanny Mon

Diddly squat or doodly squat. 

According to google, they both mean the same thing.


----------



## Mmeth

This reminds me of when I was a PhD student, when word processing was new, and so was spell check....my committee chair had a sign I her office...if you don't have the time to proof read, as well as spell check, I do not have the time to read your paper.....since then I have always re-read, and must admit, may still miss some things.....also, I have recently noted at least one error per day on my local newspaper as well as the NY Times!!! That drives me nuts!!!....as did errors in papers handed in to me, before I retired, when I was a prof at a grad program for my profession!!! errors here, are simply part of life, kind of like those who speak with an accent!! ...or the way I usually do not use capital letters when I e-mail!!!


----------



## Glenlady

Cherry toffee said:


> Is yo talkin abut all English speakers. As a Brummy eer in the art of England I have to admit that we don't arf talk proper eer. Lol.


Ere, yo ain't got nowt on us Leicesterites,if we wanna goo up tawn we gerron a buzz, so I suggest her wot can spell so gud shud gerron 'er byke and leeve uz alone   and all that rubbish about 'love and hugs' doont wash wi me


----------



## Designer1234

Lostie said:


> nah lass wee uns is tha ones wot tork reet propper. Leeds is ree nouned fer de number er fowks wot speek hinglish


very good! I had no problem understanding -

I find the different English Speaking accents and spelling really interesting - When we were 'down under' in New Zealand -It got to the point where I hardly understood other Canadians - The Kiwi accent was so different but living there it took no time at all for us to enjoy every word. That was in the 70's My son was ten and I still hear a 'kiwi -ism' 
like 'She'll be right mate' coming out of his mouth. Some of his friends still ask him if we is from 'down under' it makes him happy as that was a wonderful time in all our lives, and the best part was getting to know New Zealanders and enjoying the differences in speech. They enjoyed how we couldn't get our tongues around some of the words as a lot of them were Maori - and W's and F's sounds seemed to be impossible for us to say. We lived on the Whangaparaoa Peninsula and had a heck of at time at first saying it properly as the New Zealanders usually called in the 'f'ongaparoa Penninsula, said quickly. My friends used to ask me to say Pukekoikoi - I never got it right even living there 2 years. And even though we all spoke English there was often times when we never understood a word. Who is wrong? I found it fascinating. It got to be a joke. They kidded us too.

Life is too short to find fault with people who are joining in when there are thousands of us. Puts things in perspective.


----------



## finstock

Thank goodness 99% of people on KP are kind and thoughtfull ,The others, Get a life !!!


----------



## scottishlass

Haud yer whesth and get on wae yer life wumman


----------



## sdftrace

Surely as long as we can see what is meant when a word is mis-spelled does it really matter?

As a family researcher I have come across old ways of spelling many many words that make perfect sense - my own surname used to start with two smaller letters written closely together instead of today's way with one single capital letter. 

Both my husband and one of our daughters are dyslexic and they often ask for help with spelling, grammar, apostrophes etc. I am glad to help but wouldn't dream of commenting here similarly. 

As others have said it would be a sad day if members stopped writing in because they are worried about having their comments corrected.


----------



## jonibee

My Mom use to have a saying "live and let live"...I think that applies here..It's what you say not how you say it that counts..we have to overlook things sometimes..we want to be ourselves on this forum..


----------



## vancat

I agree with Deshka, it really bugs me when words are not spelled correctly. A lot of the mistakes are just people typing too fast and not re-reading what they have written.


----------



## WindingRoad

vancat said:


> I agree with Deshka, it really bugs me when words are not spelled correctly. A lot of the mistakes are just people typing too fast and not re-reading what they have written.


It can bug you but it bugs a lot of people to have others complain about it.


----------



## pfoley

In my opinion, I don't think it is ever a good idea to criticize anyone on any forum for their typing skills, spelling and/or grammar knowledge. It also makes the person doing the criticizing as appearing to have a superior attitude towards the other posters on the forum. I don't think posters should ever feel they are being judged on their spelling errors every time they post. This is supposed to be a fun, enjoyable and relaxing forum. We all make mistakes once in awhile when posting. Posters should always feel comfortable and free to post their thoughts, opinions and comments on knitting, etc., without the fear of being judged. Good spelling and typing is not a requirement to join. It is a forum on knitting; not an English class.


----------



## maidinkent

I believe I'm correct in saying that in U.S.A. you write color, whereas in U.K. we write colour. There are many such common words, so a lot depends on where you live. Some people also suffer from dyslexia, so allowances should be made.

At the time of writing, there are no fewer than 16 pages of comments and I haven't read them all so please forgive me if someone else has made the same observations.


----------



## Lil Kristie

DonnieK said:


> We have people on here that do not speak English and have to use translations which are not always correct. We are not in school here, we are all from different countries and I wish you would consider this before you make such comments. We have had enough discussions about this subject and I for one do not care to see them on this forum. If you got the meaning that is the main thing. You are not a school teacher on this forum, you are a knitter or some other craft and if you can't be patient and kind and overlook the spelling and grammar I suggest you find a forum that has only English speaking people on it.


Hear Hear DonnieK. Both of my daughters have an inherited disease from their biological father. It causes learning problems. They have trouble spelling a lot of words. Their teachers were made aware when they were in school. My oldest GD has the same disease. She has trouble spelling also.

Misspelled words are not a problem on here. If you have a problem with it, you don't need to slam the rest of us.


----------



## jonibee

We're losing sight of the most important thing.. the whole context of what the person is writing about..why is there a fixation on the spelling..we're not proof readers..let's get by this and concentrate on the persons' post and not judge them on their grammar or spelling..we're all human..so let's be "humane"...


----------



## Daisybel

Irish knitter said:


> PLEASE..I do not want anyone to take offense to this...
> 
> I guess I am in trouble....I am 62 and an american AND I went to college.....
> sometimes I can't remember how to spell a word.
> sometimes I am so excited my fingers can't keep up with my brain
> sometimes I am just "plain stupid" because I am ADHD and OCD..
> will you guys PLEASE put up with me???!!!
> 
> I mean this in a friendly manner because sometimes when I post people take it the wrong way and I get into trouble.
> 
> I'm so excited...we might get some rain!!


I'd be happy to send you some of our rain if I could work out how to do so!


----------



## Dimples16

Nana5 said:


> life is too short to sweat the small stuff.......


I agree. Nobody is perfect. If they were it would be a very boring world. My favorite saying'


----------



## Glenlady

pfoley said:


> In my opinion, I don't think it is ever a good idea to criticize anyone on any forum for their typing skills, spelling and/or grammar knowledge. It also makes the person doing the criticizing as appearing to have a superior attitude towards the other posters on the forum. I don't think posters should ever feel they are being judged on their spelling errors every time they post. This is supposed to be a fun, enjoyable and relaxing forum. We all make mistakes once in awhile when posting. Posters should always feel comfortable and free to post their thoughts, opinions and comments on knitting, etc., without the fear of being judged. Good spelling and typing is not a requirement to join. It is a forum on knitting; not an English class.


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## Dimples16

Well said.



pfoley said:


> In my opinion, I don't think it is ever a good idea to criticize anyone on any forum for their typing skills, spelling and/or grammar knowledge. It also makes the person doing the criticizing as appearing to have a superior attitude towards the other posters on the forum. I don't think posters should ever feel they are being judged on their spelling errors every time they post. This is supposed to be a fun, enjoyable and relaxing forum. We all make mistakes once in awhile when posting. Posters should always feel comfortable and free to post their thoughts, opinions and comments on knitting, etc., without the fear of being judged. Good spelling and typing is not a requirement to join. It is a forum on knitting; not an English class.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mairmie

Hi KPers. Maybe I`m reading this wrong but I think the gal who commented on misspelled words might be referring to words in patterns or other such places where the spelling DOES make a big difference.. Hopefully she wasn`t just being critical of general conversations.Come on
ladies...Let`s play nice!!


----------



## WindingRoad

mairmie said:


> Hi KPers. Maybe I`m reading this wrong but I think the gal who commented on misspelled words might be referring to words in patterns or other such places where the spelling DOES make a big difference.. Hopefully she wasn`t just being critical of general conversations.Come on
> ladies...Let`s play nice!!


Hey we didn't start the fire.


----------



## Designer1234

maidinkent said:


> I believe I'm correct in saying that in U.S.A. you write color, whereas in U.K. we write colour. There are many such common words, so a lot depends on where you live. Some people also suffer from dyslexia, so allowances should be made.
> 
> At the time of writing, there are no fewer than 16 pages of comments and I haven't read them all so please forgive me if someone else has made the same observations.


-------
Up here (Canada) I was taught the English spelling in school, however over the years our language and spelling has become more and more American. I spell it both ways, which is lazy I guess but if you want to highlight in a color (colour) here you use the shorter term. My point is, people know what we are saying.

My dh is dyslexic (didn't realize it until just a few years ago- smart as a whip but has a terrible time with spelling - always has and always will. When he was writing his paramedic exams I sat with him by the hour working with him. He has problems with the pronunciation too and I would divide the words up for him in sections and he would memorize them that way, I would use the sounds rather than the letters. He stood first in his class but had to work 4 or 5 times harder than any of the others who had no problem with the medical terms. He ended up a supervisor and a l00 people came to his retirement party . He simplified his language and no one ever cared.

It is a point of contention with me as he was ridiculed in school and was very embarrassed. At that time there wasn't any name for it - now there is help for it.

He can add a 4 column figure reading it upside down, in his head -- Smartest man I have ever known. Who knows what people deal with. That is why I am so vocal on this thread - brings back all the hurt for him.

Who are we to judge - who are we to decide we are superior - who are we to take the chance we will hurt some one deeply -- just my opinion.


----------



## dijewe

I bet the first poster who nit picked about spelling errors really regrets raising the issue now after 16 pages of defensive comments. The lesson here is 'live and let live'.


----------



## Nevah

This is soooo true:

In trying to make sense of the world around us, our brains have evolved to do some very odd things. The more we learn about our cognitive processes, the more it seems we have inherited a very weird wetware set, filled with bizarre and misleading foibles.

While most of the cognitive errors I reference here work against us  especially as investors  todays example of a cognitive process works strangely in the brains favor: Spelling dont matter. Comprehension remains essentially unchanged, even when all letters of a word are totally mixed up  just so long as the first and last letters are in their proper place.

Spelling, it seems, is irrelevant to comprehension. Try this jumble below and see if the flawed wetware you call a brain can read it:

http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2010/12/brain-oddities-irrelevant-spelling/


----------



## MoragB

I don't think the comment was meant to be nasty, even if it could be taken that way. I can spell but quite often the predictive text on my phone or iPad choose totally the wrong word. I usually check but not always. None of us are perfect x


----------



## Bonnniemay

Way to go Ann, you sure made the rest of us Canadians look like a bunch of snobs. If spelling mistakes bother you then you had better find another forum to join. I for one don't really care about how somebody spells I love it here and I have made a few spelling mistakes and NOBODY in KP has made a comment. If somebody has pissed in your cereal then please stay off your computer until maybe after lunch or dinner.


----------



## MrsC

I know sometimes it is difficult to know just what someone is saying but some people have problems with spelling-others are too lazy-or I would prefer to think too busy knitting-to review their posting.


----------



## Pippen

galaxycraft said:


> Don't Know...it is mis-spelled....:shock: ......... look up "pidgin english" (that is what comes up when doing a search for pigin english).


hahaha......the OP also mis-spelled...... :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## kittysgram

nothing else to do or worry about???
think hw u make people feel or don't you care?
fond something else to be on a soapbox about.


----------



## quiltqueen

I posted earlier on this topic. I guess it hurt a bit because I graduated from college, but suffered a head injury and use crochet as part of my therapy. Sometimes I make mistakes in grammar, spelling, or post something more than once. I have been criticized in the past for these mistakes in this forum and was taken aback. I think we can all be a little kinder and overlook such things since we don't know the other person's situation. If you have a problem with a pattern or such, you can easily personal message that person and not direct it to the group in general. Most importantly, remember to do so with love, not contempt.


----------



## LBush1144

Well, I am an English teacher, and I don't always get everything typed correctly, and I even use the edit button....and still make errors in typing; but, so what; I don't think anyone is perfect, and I just assume that we are all in the same "boat."


----------



## quiltdaze37

....you are kidding---right???


----------



## Isa53

Much ado about nuttin'...


----------



## Designer1234

Nevah said:


> This is soooo true:
> 
> In trying to make sense of the world around us, our brains have evolved to do some very odd things. The more we learn about our cognitive processes, the more it seems we have inherited a very weird wetware set, filled with bizarre and misleading foibles.
> 
> While most of the cognitive errors I reference here work against us  especially as investors  todays example of a cognitive process works strangely in the brains favor: Spelling dont matter. Comprehension remains essentially unchanged, even when all letters of a word are totally mixed up  just so long as the first and last letters are in their proper place.
> 
> Spelling, it seems, is irrelevant to comprehension. Try this jumble below and see if the flawed wetware you call a brain can read it:
> 
> http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2010/12/brain-oddities-irrelevant-spelling/


I wish I had seen this earlier. If you read the words the message is clear - it is when you get into the individual letters you might run into a problem. Very interesting .


----------



## Designer1234

quiltqueen said:


> I posted earlier on this topic. I guess it hurt a bit because I graduated from college, but suffered a head injury and use crochet as part of my therapy. Sometimes I make mistakes in grammar, spelling, or post something more than once. I have been criticized in the past for these mistakes in this forum and was taken aback. I think we can all be a little kinder and overlook such things since we don't know the other person's situation. If you have a problem with a pattern or such, you can easily personal message that person and not direct it to the group in general. Most importantly, remember to do so with love, not contempt.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :idea:


----------



## stirfry

For my DH English is his second language and he writes how he says the words. Like Phonics. Gave up correcting him a long time ago because I can read it and believe it or not most people can when you point it out. My SIL is a doctor and he still can't spell and it is so important for him as he is charged with saving lives. When he is stuck he looks it up. I don't think anyone is a perfect speller unless you work at it all the time. If you saw some of my DD's students (high school) papers you would cringe. She makes them redo it. English perfectionist.


----------



## Designer1234

MoragB said:


> I don't think the comment was meant to be nasty, even if it could be taken that way. I can spell but quite often the predictive text on my phone or iPad choose totally the wrong word. I usually check but not always. None of us are perfect x


She stated she thought about it for over a week, but 'didn't want to hurt anyone ' so she was aware that it might - that is what I have the problem. She was aware she could cause hurt and embarrassment.


----------



## Dimples16

dwernars said:


> I bet the first poster who nit picked about spelling errors really regrets raising the issue now after 16 pages of defensive comments. The lesson here is 'live and let live'.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dimples16

Bonnniemay said:


> Way to go Ann, you sure made the rest of us Canadians look like a bunch of snobs. If spelling mistakes bother you then you had better find another forum to join. I for one don't really care about how somebody spells I love it here and I have made a few spelling mistakes and NOBODY in KP has made a comment. If somebody has pissed in your cereal then please stay off your computer until maybe after lunch or dinner.


 :thumbup:


----------



## alwaysknitting

ditto to that - I look forward to connecting with all each morning with my tea and I notice the mistakes but would never suggest that I am above making any myself and really is it worth spoiling everyone's enjoyment on this wonderful forum?


----------



## Lostie

teedle said:


> Much ado about nuttin'...


spot on 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## alwaysknitting

right on


----------



## Dimples16

LBush1144 said:


> Well, I am an English teacher, and I don't always get everything typed correctly, and I even use the edit button....and still make errors in typing; but, so what; I don't think anyone is perfect, and I just assume that we are all in the same "boat."


 :thumbup:


----------



## mairmie

jonibee...I very much like what you just posted on this KP forum. You said it all and said it well I might add....


----------



## azmoonbugs

Nanny Mon said:


> Hi Azmoonbugs
> 
> I did not know there is a spell checker on this site. Can you please tell me how to use it, as I am forever checking my spelling.
> 
> I am not been rude or funny, I honestly don't know how to use it. I do know how to use my spell checker when I do emails but I have never come across it on this site.
> 
> Thanks so much.


if you spell something and it is underlined in red, the spell checker thinks it is wrong. Mouse over the word and click the right mouse button. It should come up with a list of suggestions. If your spelling is close enough, the word you want is in the list. If it is not, then it is an uncommon word or your spelling is a bit too far from what it should be for the checker to find it.

Since I am a poor speller, I use it a lot. If I cannot find the spelling on the checker I try Google. Sometimes the spell checker underlines a word that is correct--an alternate spelling (color and colour) but spell checker does not catch spelling mistakes like site and sight (or to, too, and two), which are pronounced the same but mean two different things. If I come across something like that, I Google it and read the meanings.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Lolly12

mairmie said:


> Hi KPers. Maybe I`m reading this wrong but I think the gal who commented on misspelled words might be referring to words in patterns or other such places where the spelling DOES make a big difference.. Hopefully she wasn`t just being critical of general conversations.Come on
> ladies...Let`s play nice!!


She was commenting on the spelling done on the posts


----------



## azmoonbugs

Bonnniemay said:


> Way to go Ann, you sure made the rest of us Canadians look like a bunch of snobs. If spelling mistakes bother you then you had better find another forum to join. I for one don't really care about how somebody spells I love it here and I have made a few spelling mistakes and NOBODY in KP has made a comment. If somebody has pissed in your cereal then please stay off your computer until maybe after lunch or dinner.


I think that we are all lovely people. Just think about the non-native speakers who are trying to look up a misspelled word to find out the meaning. If they cannot find the word, because it is misspelled, then they loose the whole meaning of the thought.


----------



## flohel

Re spelling. picky, picky, picky. Spelling mistakes OMG!!! Most people can figure out the words apparently you cannot so I ask "who has the problem"? Have a nice positive day.


----------



## GudrunM

Who cares, this group is about knitting not spelling.


----------



## pzoe

Ann, get over itt. Rule be a happier Peterson.

Pzoe


----------



## pzoe

Ann, get over itt. Rule be a happier Peterson.

Pzoe


----------



## vera M

I feel so sad to think that all some people have to do is to sit drink coffee and pull holes in what people have wrote .

Some Like me in there 70s look forward to writing in and talking with friends even if we dont put our full stops in , Life is for living and to enjoy it every day every hour we dont realy care about full stops any more


----------



## misellen

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


You must not have enough to do if you have so much time on your hands that you have to go back and re-read posts in order to check for spelling errors.

I have yet to read a post that I could not figure out what the person wanted to say.


----------



## GudrunM

GudrunM said:


> Who cares, this group is about knitting not spelling.


And some social fun.


----------



## Glenlady

Bonnniemay said:


> Way to go Ann, you sure made the rest of us Canadians look like a bunch of snobs. If spelling mistakes bother you then you had better find another forum to join. I for one don't really care about how somebody spells I love it here and I have made a few spelling mistakes and NOBODY in KP has made a comment. If somebody has pissed in your cereal then please stay off your computer until maybe after lunch or dinner.


 :thumbup:


----------



## azmoonbugs

mopgenorth said:


> Just curious - what criteria are you using to determine who is native English-speaking and who speaks English as a second language?


The normal criteria is that a native speaker grows up speaking the language spoken where he or she lives.

English as a second language is just that-- he or she learned English at a later time in life.

My mother grew up in Germany so German is her native language. She learned English later in school so that is her 2nd language.

I grew up speaking English as my native language and learned German later in life, so it is my second language.


----------



## Ranger

Reminds me of a saying, think before you speak,,or write. Is it necessary? Is it nice?
This post was neither.
Autocorrect, being in a hurry, being upset, many reasons for typos 
Life's too short to sweat the small,stuff! 
I just hope this attitude does not stop,anyone from sharing on kp


----------



## StaceyK

If you think this site has punctuation problems....stay away from Face Book posts. It would surely send you over the edge and we all would miss you!!!!


----------



## swampygirl

If other peoples spelling is all you have to concern yourself about, then you obviously have too much idle time on your hands.

As nana5 says, life is too short to sweat the small stuff ...

Go get a life before it's too late.


----------



## maidinkent

Designer1234 said:


> -------
> Up here (Canada) I was taught the English spelling in school, however over the years our language and spelling has become more and more American. I spell it both ways, which is lazy I guess but if you want to highlight in a color (colour) here you use the shorter term. My point is, people know what we are saying.
> 
> My dh is dyslexic (didn't realize it until just a few years ago- smart as a whip but has a terrible time with spelling - always has and always will. When he was writing his paramedic exams I sat with him by the hour working with him. He has problems with the pronunciation too and I would divide the words up for him in sections and he would memorize them that way, I would use the sounds rather than the letters. He stood first in his class but had to work 4 or 5 times harder than any of the others who had no problem with the medical terms. He ended up a supervisor and a l00 people came to his retirement party . He simplified his language and no one ever cared.
> 
> It is a point of contention with me as he was ridiculed in school and was very embarrassed. At that time there wasn't any name for it - now there is help for it.
> 
> He can add a 4 column figure reading it upside down, in his head -- Smartest man I have ever known. Who knows what people deal with. That is why I am so vocal on this thread - brings back all the hurt for him.
> 
> Who are we to judge - who are we to decide we are superior - who are we to take the chance we will hurt some one deeply -- just my opinion.


I do feel for you and your DH and I agree with your last comments. :thumbup:


----------



## Beetytwird

I like the poem! Super cool!


----------



## tweeter

Every one can't t be perfect so if there is a misspelled word. SO WHAT.


----------



## Loniegal

Nana5 said:


> life is too short to sweat the small stuff.......


This is true


----------



## Loniegal

deshka said:


> I understand what you are getting at. There has been some posts that I have read over and over and still they don't make sense. There is common punctuation that is missing, making a 'sentence' just a group of words, that don't mean much. It seems that some are more than a bit upset over being 'corrected', well, if the shoe fits, wear it.


I haven't had any trouble reading the posts.


----------



## busy bee

I think most of the time it's just typing errors. No need to make such a big fuss over a small matter


----------



## Bobbiek277

You write "love and hugs to you all". Are you serious???

I think you are being snarky, very rude and perhaps bi-polar.


----------



## whataknitwit

agnescr said:


> It is a well known fact that if the first and last letter are correct it is possible to read anything... the brain does not read/take in every single letter just its composition


That is very true. I think that one of the reason why we don't see our spelling mistakes is that when we read something back ourselves we see what we expect to see. I know I've often read back over a piece, think is right then see the error just as I press the send button or as it comes out of the printer.

I don't think that being able to spell is necessarily down to education. I have two sons both had the same education, both have BSc degrees in Physics, one has, from a young age, been 
able to spell, if you ask him how he knows how a word is 
spelled he will say he just knows, the other son cannot spell and often had to resort to a dictionary. Mind you, it's sometimes very difficult to look up a word if you don't know the first few letter.


----------



## tikva

I am glad and proud to be part of this site . Although my English is very poor, all the people here try to understand me and help me.


----------



## Loniegal

babsbarb said:


> I agree with all said before me. It is your choice to reed this or not......Sometimes u halve to interpret. Not all users on this half English as a first language. Please don't correct my spelling on this.
> 
> Eye Halve a Spelling Chequer
> 
> Eye halve a spelling chequer
> It came with my pea sea
> It plainly marques four my revue
> Miss steaks eye kin knot sea.
> 
> A checker is a bless sing,
> It freeze yew lodes of thyme.
> It helps me right awl stiles two reed,
> And aides me when aye rime.
> 
> Each frays come posed up on my screen,
> Eye trussed to bee a joule;
> The checker pours o'er every word,
> To cheque sum spelling rule.
> 
> Be fore a veiling checkers
> Hour spelling mite decline,
> And if were lacks or have a laps,
> We wood be maid to wine.
> 
> Butt now bee cause my spelling
> Is checked with such grate flare,
> Their are know faults with in my cite,
> Of non eye am a wear.
> 
> Now spelling does knot phase me,
> It does knot bring a tier.
> My pay purrs awl due glad den
> With wrapped words fare as hear.
> 
> To rite with care is quite a feet
> Of witch won should be proud.
> And wee mussed dew the best wee can,
> Sew flaws are knot aloud.
> 
> Eye strike a key and type a word
> And weight four it two say
> Weather eye am wrong oar write
> It shows me strait a weigh.
> 
> As soon as a mist ache is maid
> It nose bee fore two long
> And eye can put the error rite
> Its rarely ever wrong.
> 
> Sow ewe can sea why aye dew prays
> Such soft ware four pea seas.
> And why I brake in two averse
> By righting want too pleas.
> 
> Eye have run this poem threw it
> I am shore your pleased two no
> Its letter perfect in it's weigh
> My chequer tolled me sew.
> 
> -- Sauce unknown
> A non e mouse


Luv this pom


----------



## Lostie

Loniegal said:


> This is true


Very true. One would think KP should require one to pass a knitting, crochet or English examination in order to join, according to some.


----------



## marylin

Not every KP person has English for the first language.

I think it is great that they try to send messages in English.

KPer's keep sending messages. I do not care how your spelling is. I am smart enough to figure it out !
Keep your fingers moving !!


----------



## JulieDarie

Iam sure everyone does their best. I don't like to see our language messed up but in the case of these postings please remember that many of our posters are older and our memory is not what it used to be.Negative comments can deter a person from taking part.
Please everyone this site is very important to many of us. We may not be daily posters but we are daily readers.I ,for one look forward to reading this each morning. We all have problems,my sister has a form of cancer she will not survive.A few minutes reading these posts each morning helps me.
Let's not erect barriers.Thanks and keep on posting.


----------



## marylin

Spell check would take away my knitting time !


----------



## carrad47

Judge not, lest ye be judged. If you can't understand a post, move on, but it seems rude to reprimand another adult. You don't know peoples education level, maybe they just can't do any better and I don't think it is anyone's place to criticize another.


----------



## misellen

Carole Murphy said:


> If you call this inappropriate posting part of your love and hugs to us, you need some basic lessons on etiquite and bsic humility. shame on you, At almost 80 years of age I don't need or want to be corrected for my spelling errors whether due to typos or anything else.
> yes, I do take offense at this posting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Loniegal said:


> I haven't had any trouble reading the posts.


me neever Lonnie, :lol: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Kyba

Hehehe. I believe annantherknitter was just trying to rile us up, no one is that cruel to say what she said and mean it. Love barbsbarb poem. Cute!


----------



## morningstar

Oh good grief! I see that this post has generated at least 20 pages of comments. Whew!


----------



## misellen

DonnieK said:


> We have people on here that do not speak English and have to use translations which are not always correct. We are not in school here, we are all from different countries and I wish you would consider this before you make such comments. We have had enough discussions about this subject and I for one do not care to see them on this forum. If you got the meaning that is the main thing. You are not a school teacher on this forum, you are a knitter or some other craft and if you can't be patient and kind and overlook the spelling and grammar I suggest you find a forum that has only English speaking people on it.


Actually Donni, she would need a forum of English Teachers with a miner in computers.


----------



## Nancyn

Let's just leave people be. Who cares if the spelling is incorrect? If you can't figure out the post, skip it. I have posted things that after I posted realized it was spelled wrong. Guess what, I left it. I am a native English born speaker and I hope the spelling/grammar police don't cone and get me! Some people don't know how to spell and are doing the best they can. You don't know anything about them, so please be kind and let this issue go. We are here to knit and be supportive. You might have made someone never to want to post ever again.


----------



## uncrn65

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


Your post make me sad. Some of our KPers may older with eyes and fingers that don't work as well as they once did, but they are still willing to pass on their knowledge of kitting and crochet. They may not be as computer literate as you are, but they are trying to use modern technology. They may not be as educated, but they should not be corrected for their blunders. Please take just a minute to think how your words may hurt these wonderful ladies and gentlemen. One day you will find yourself in their shoes ....how will you feel when someone makes comments about your attempts at sharing your knowledge? When I was in nursing school a very wise nursing instructor came into our first class in geriatrics and made the following statement:
When you are caring for the elderly always remember that you will be old. Treat your patients with the respect and love that you will want when are elderly.
That one statement has remained with me all of my life. A great statement from a wise lady.


----------



## NanaW

Oh My! I hesitate to post a question when I have a problem because I am afraid I will look foolish for asking something with such a simple solution. However, if I have to worry about making a mistake in typing or accidentally spelling a word wrong.......If you can't read or understand a post, move on to the next. No one says you have to read it or answer it.
There are many people on here who are helpful. Your help is not critical.


----------



## dorothymaybell

i think that was not called for . JUDGE NOT LEST YEA SHALL BE JUDGED .I AM AUSTRALIAN AND I SPELL WRONG . but who cares we are all a friendly lot . this is a magical site where we all learn a lot .GOD BLESS YOU ALL dorothy


----------



## GrammieGail

painthoss said:


> Several very good points made here and in other posts. And may I add, my husband has an MBA and can't spell worth doodly squat.
> 
> Wait, should that be doodley? Doodly. Doodley. They both look funny now.


I thought it was DIDDLY!!! Hee Hee...HUGS...GG


----------



## misellen

GrandmaNona said:


> I know that my spelling is bad. It always has been. I try to use the spellcheck on my iPhone but I think it is worse than I am. So what? I am 70 years young and I can not change. We must learn to ignore the faults of others and love them as we would want them to love us. Laugh with us not at us.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 37716

It must be such a thrill for you to know you are a perfect speller and the rest of us are not. I can only say....Oh, yippee!


----------



## mopgenorth

azmoonbugs said:


> The normal criteria is that a native speaker grows up speaking the language spoken where he or she lives.
> 
> English as a second language is just that-- he or she learned English at a later time in life.
> 
> My mother grew up in Germany so German is her native language. She learned English later in school so that is her 2nd language.
> 
> I grew up speaking English as my native language and learned German later in life, so it is my second language.


yes indeed, but what I really wanted to know is how Ms. Ann could differentiate, based on a post on KP, who learned English as a second language and who has always spoken English but has difficulty with typing and/or spelling...since she stated that it was perfectly okay for a person who speaks English as a second language to misspell - that is forgiven, but not a person who has always spoken English... in which case it a misspelled word apparently becomes some sort of social crime...


----------



## mary139

Ranger said:


> Reminds me of a saying, think before you speak,,or write. Is it necessary? Is it nice?
> This post was neither.
> Autocorrect, being in a hurry, being upset, many reasons for typos
> Life's too short to sweat the small,stuff!
> I just hope this attitude does not stop,anyone from sharing on kp


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Kyba said:


> Hehehe. I believe annantherknitter was just trying to rile us up, no one is that cruel to say what she said and mean it. Love barbsbarb poem. Cute!


Gotcha -- you spelt/ spelled her naime rong :XD: :mrgreen: :hunf:   :XD:  :-D (joking )   :thumbup:


----------



## GrandmaJudyof 5

I find it rather appalling that some people on the Forum (such as you) believe you are the police of what is right or wrong in anyone's comments. Why do you and others like you have to be so nit picky putting others down.If you want to critique others, I suggest you join an editorial newspaper/reading group, instead of taking away from my reading pleasure from anyone who wants to make a contribution to this awesome forum. I, too, sit and have my coffee reading this site, and your display of rudeness is totally uncalled for . You need to get a real life. Might I suggest a job where you can police others for their faults. People like you take away from my daily "joy". Might I suggest you also join a site that is error free!


----------



## GrandmaJudyof 5

I find it rather appalling that some people on the Forum (such as you) believe you are the police of what is right or wrong in anyone's comments. Why do you and others like you have to be so nit picky putting others down. If you want to critique others, I suggest you join an editorial newspaper/reading group, instead of taking away from my reading pleasure from anyone who wants to make a contribution to this awesome forum. I, too, sit and have my coffee reading this site, and your display of rudeness is totally uncalled for. You need to get a real life. Might I suggest a job where you can police others for their faults. People like you take away from my daily "joy". Might I suggest you also join a site that is error free!


----------



## misellen

seadog said:


> Seems to me that if you self-define as an English-language speaker you might make an effort to speak
> (Or write)it correctly.


You should have checked your own post. You left out a space!


----------



## kerrie35094

I am bothered by this thread. I believe Ann tried to soften her words but it's obvious most of you aren't buying it. Twenty pages of protests? Seems to me it's a case of the pot calling the kettle black. Let's back off and get back to what KP is all about.


----------



## ssk1953

The way I see it, KP is for knitters/crocheters from all walks of life and from different countries. There is such vast experience and willingness of members to help when we are having a problem with a pattern, etc. This isn't an English class, so sit back and enjoy the fun of needlework. Who cares if a sentence is too wordy or a comma is misplaced. We're all here for the joy of knitting and crocheting. If you don't like it when someone misspells a word then move on to a topic you like better.


----------



## GrandmaJudyof 5

I find it rather appalling that some people on the Forum (such as you) believe you are the police of what is right or wrong in anyone's comments. Why do you and others like you have to be so nit picky putting others down.If you want to critique others, I suggest you join an editorial newspaper/reading group, instead of taking away from my reading pleasure from anyone who wants to make a contribution to this awesome forum. I, too, sit and have my coffee reading this site, and your display of rudeness is totally uncalled for . You need to get a real life. Might I suggest a job where you can police others for their faults. People like you take away from my daily "joy". Might I suggest you also join a site that is error free!


----------



## GrandmaJudyof 5

I find it rather appalling that some people on the Forum (such as you) believe you are the police of what is right or wrong in anyone's comments. Why do you and others like you have to be so nit picky putting others down.If you want to critique others, I suggest you join an editorial newspaper/reading group, instead of taking away from my reading pleasure from anyone who wants to make a contribution to this awesome forum. I, too, sit and have my coffee reading this site, and your display of rudeness is totally uncalled for . You need to get a real life. Might I suggest a job where you can police others for their faults. People like you take away from my daily "joy". Might I suggest you also join a site that is error free!


----------



## morningstar

:thumbup:


----------



## EZ2

Can you say, "Tempest in a teapot?"


----------



## NYBev

kerrie35094 said:


> I am bothered by this thread. I believe Ann tried to soften her words but it's obvious most of you aren't buying it. Twenty pages of protests? Seems to me it's a case of the pot calling the kettle black. Let's back off and get back to what KP is all about.


Excellent suggestion!


----------



## Margit

Nana5 said:


> life is too short to sweat the small stuff.......


Agreed!!!!!!!


----------



## Lostie

mopgenorth said:


> yes indeed, but what I really wanted to know is how Ms. Ann could differentiate, based on a post on KP, who learned English as a second language and who has always spoken English but has difficulty with typing and/or spelling...since she stated that it was perfectly okay for a person who speaks English as a second language to misspell - that is forgiven, but not a person who has always spoken English... in which case it a misspelled word apparently becomes some sort of social crime...


Yayy I am safe because my first language was Malay. Best not let on that I have a degree in English Language and Literature though. It wos oxford wot tort mi dough

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flitri

That is my pet peeve with spell correct, I know that I have the right spelling and it tells me that I haven't, we spell in the English way and a lot of the spell checkers are American programmes.


skinny minnie said:


> Spell check also corrects the way words are written here in Aus which are not written here this way


----------



## galaxycraft

kerrie35094 said:


> I am bothered by this thread. I believe Ann tried to soften her words but it's obvious most of you aren't buying it.
> Twenty pages of protests?
> Seems to me it's a case of the pot calling the kettle black.
> Let's back off and get back to what KP is all about.


There are 110,000 (one hundred and ten thousand) members on this forum.
Not everyone reads it at the same time every day 24/7 - 365.
Some people only come on 2-3 times a week.
It (this topic post) hasn't even been on the forum for 24 hours.
Let people have their say - even if it goes to 110,000 pages..


----------



## morningstar

Lostie said:


> Yayy I am safe because my first language was Malay. Best not let on that I have a degree in English Language and Literature though. It wos oxford wot tort mi dough
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh, Lostie! Oxford! I should have known! You are just awesome! Have a great day! :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

jinx said:


> I dd not knw sh ws serious. I thght sh ws tryng t b fnny. Srry my mstke.


 :thumbup: LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Aud

Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## granny45

Have you ever heard the saying, read between the lines.
You should try it, then it will all make sense.
I have yet to read a post that I could not make out.
You have just made anyone who has ever made a mistake on here feel stupid and some will not post a comment again because of the chance they have made a spelling error.
My saying is I can make just about anything you want just don't ask me to spell it.
So enjoy my mistakes, I hope it makes your day.
You owe any one that you offended today an apology.
This is a craft program not a spelling one.


----------



## Lostie

morningstar said:


> Oh, Lostie! Oxford! I should have known! You are just awesome! Have a great day! :thumbup:


lol morningstar, you have a great day too

:-D


----------



## calmlake

Since our kids can choose our nursing home.............I try to see and live the kindest choices in life, within reason.
Please everyone in this positive KP world, keep on keeping on because I've learned so much great stuff. Thanks and love from one Canadian. :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

kerrie35094 said:


> I am bothered by this thread. I believe Ann tried to soften her words but it's obvious most of you aren't buying it. Twenty pages of protests? Seems to me it's a case of the pot calling the kettle black. Let's back off and get back to what KP is all about.


Kerrie, I think we are all making a point that it does not matter about spelling here on the forum, for heavens sake we are all apt to hit the wrong key, but others (well most of us) can read what we write -- as someone else said -- she started the fire, and to end her post with hugs and love--- - didn't work for me


----------



## dianes1717

painthoss said:


> Not an English teacher, nor a person either ordinary or extraordinary, has the right to correct other adults, nor non-adults that aren't under their direct authority.
> 
> I'm not correcting you, I'm pointing that out. You may correct yourself or not.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm with you on this one. It's one of my pet peeves.


----------



## JTM

Give it a rest... some folks are not as well educated as you are... 
Jane


----------



## amberdragon

i am a retired English teacher, and still can spell some of the basic words! and my puncation is even worse.
Blessings


----------



## misellen

Ranger said:


> Reminds me of a saying, think before you speak,,or write. Is it necessary? Is it nice?
> This post was neither.
> Autocorrect, being in a hurry, being upset, many reasons for typos
> Life's too short to sweat the small,stuff!
> I just hope this attitude does not stop,anyone from sharing on kp


This is so true. I have arthritis in my hands which makes them less than agile so I often hit the wrong key. I have a keyboard with sticky keys that leave out letters. And I am currently scheduled for surgery to remove the cataracts that make seeing what is typed (by me or anyone else) difficult.

There are many reasons for people to make mistakes in a post, SO WHAT?.


----------



## purplelady42

Sometimes my 'new' keyboard jumps a letter when I type. I use 10 finger typing and look anywhere but at the computer when I type and before I 'send', I look bak and notice the missing letters. Sometimes I correct it, sometimes I don't. Nobody takes issue with my errors. I don't think anybody means to offend and I look forward each morning to opening this newsletter and learning things. Thank you 1 and all for sharing. I've learned so much, I'm amazed at the generosity of all of the participants. Oops! Noticed an error - leaving it.


----------



## peggy1212

nobody is perfect we try to do the best we can Haven't you ever made a mistake? it is too small to worry about !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abi_marsden

Ok so now we are being quoted on what we say and spell,how date people judge others.ive had this argument on here before I was disgusted then as I am now.has the writer off of the first letter never of disleciic or word blindness or orther spelling problems.life is hard enough for a person with disleciicer ,without being critersized on this sight.


----------



## Pippen

tikva said:


> I am glad and proud to be part of this site . Although my English is very poor, all the people here try to understand me and help me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EZ2

I think this is fun. Y'all get worked up over anything. Go knit or crochet some more and chill out.


----------



## tielma

The auto-corrector (or whatever it's called) is my pet peeve on my computer/cell/etc. I have to edit what I have written every time, and often find the weirdest words "It" has decided I meant to write. I wish it would give me credit for knowing what I want to write, and writing it!!!


----------



## Ell-J

Ann's suggestion to go back and correct obvious errors before posting was certainly not out of line or an insult to anyone's intelligence or education. It's just good manners and good sense and respecting the reader. What we're writing on this forum could be read by hundreds -- thousands? -- of interested people. Isn't it worth the extra time to make it the best it can be?


----------



## debbe

Yikes! As a Canadian,I am embarrassed at the original post of a fellow Canadian..my goodness,all that time wasted worrying about proper English and spelling when you could be knitting or crocheting or hey, just being nice!! Chill out Sweetie...there are worse things in the world to fret about!!!


----------



## WindingRoad

Ell-J said:


> Ann's suggestion to go back and correct obvious errors before posting was certainly not out of line or an insult to anyone's intelligence or education. It's just good manners and good sense and respecting the reader. What we're writing on this forum could be read by hundreds -- thousands? -- of interested people. Isn't it worth the extra time to make it the best it can be?


Tell me again why I should be worried about what someone on the other end of an internet connections thinks about me. I don't believe I'm getting the gist of your post.


----------



## 7knitties

Anyone annoyed at autocorrect needs to read this
http://www.buzzfeed.com/jessicamisener/the-30-most-hilarious-autocorrect-struggles-ever


----------



## Deanne

Who deemed you to be so perfect? Why can't you just accept people as they are and not feel it is your place to correct them. Oh, by the way, I am Canadian and really take offence, offense (just covering my bases, basis, on the spelling and correct use of the English language.


----------



## misellen

galaxycraft said:


> There are 110,000 (one hundred and ten thousand) members on this forum.
> Not everyone reads it at the same time every day 24/7 - 365.
> Some people only come on 2-3 times a week.
> It (this topic post) hasn't even been on the forum for 24 hours.
> Let people have their say - even if it goes to 110,000 pages..


 :thumbup: This business of correcting others in public has become a sore point with many of us. We sometimes just need to take advantage of an opportunity to express our thoughts! :thumbup:


----------



## Meg-a-roo

An attitude check is in order!! :-D


----------



## WindingRoad

Ell-J said:


> Ann's suggestion to go back and correct obvious errors before posting was certainly not out of line or an insult to anyone's intelligence or education. It's just good manners and good sense and respecting the reader. What we're writing on this forum could be read by hundreds -- thousands? -- of interested people. Isn't it worth the extra time to make it the best it can be?


You need to re-read the OP. She asks if people didn't learn to spell in school. That implies that we are stupid because we were taught to spell but are too stupid to learn it.

Remember dumb can be fixed, stupid is forever.


----------



## peggy1212

are u embrassed ye t? lol


----------



## Yarn bulldog

If you see a post with misspellings don't read it


----------



## Georgiegirl

Yazzy said:


> I concentrate on what the person means, not how they spell. Life is too short to worry about such things. Don't be so hard on yourself,or others.Now I feel nervous in case I make a mistake.


Oh Yazzy: Please dear....don't sweat the small stuff! You're perfectly fine just the way you are!


----------



## WindingRoad

mopgenorth said:


> Just curious - what criteria are you using to determine who is native English-speaking and who speaks English as a second language?
> 
> Come on down to Washington and have a toke or two - it might help you get down off that pedestal of yours before you fall and break your neck.


OMG this cracked me up. Pun intended. LOL


----------



## scottishlass

You know I think this was a joke and we fell for it !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nelly 58

mopgenorth said:


> Just curious - what criteria are you using to determine who is native English-speaking and who speaks English as a second language?
> 
> Come on down to Washington and have a toke or two - it might help you get down off that pedestal of yours before you fall and break your neck.


I just love this last paragraph. You've made me chuckle


----------



## WindingRoad

scottishlass said:


> You know I think this was a joke and we fell for it !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well, if so, it's a p*ss poor one. I don't believe it's a joke. The slam about learning to spell in school was an under handed insult of the gravest nature. Some jokes are cruel and uncalled for. Present example INCLUDED.

And the hugs and kisses at the end of the post screams PASSIVE AGGRESSIVE.


----------



## morningstar

Abi_marsden said:


> Ok so now we are being quoted on what we say and spell,how date people judge others.ive had this argument on here before I was disgusted then as I am now.has the writer off of the first letter never of disleciic or word blindness or orther spelling problems.life is hard enough for a person with disleciicer ,without being critersized on this sight.


No problem understanding your message, Abi. Isn't that what communication is all about?


----------



## Metrogal

Hey we are from all parts of the world here. I haven't read one post on here that could not be figured out. It's a wonderful forum to talk about knitting and/or crocheting and fun stuff. I've never forgotten something that happened at a law firm I worked at. I made a stupid error on a very important document and went and apologized profusely to the attorney. She said this: "When I become perfect, then I'll start criticizing those that aren't."


----------



## Nelly 58

Some people on here are so picky. What does it matter if there's a spelling mistake or two. I've never had any problem understanding posts.


----------



## Georgiegirl

Ann745 said:


> Honestly, my old phone would print what I typed. I got the newer version of the same phone. Talk about a nightmare! I have had to teach my phone to print what I type! All devices are different. I have been able to follow along on the newsletter just fine. Spelling is not easy for many people. I constantly have to spell words for my husband. He can overhaul an engine, plumb a house or run electricity, but he cannot spell. I haven't been able to find an auto-spell on this phone. Our forum is for fun. Please don't make any members self conscious of their speech or writing. There is too much knowledge available on this forum to fault any members. The other Ann who loves daylilies!


I'm my DH's secretary - he's not much of a speller either - but I persevere - keep on keeping on - let me tell ya' between the 2 of us I have a doubly hard time making sure "our" spelling is 100% correct for our business correspondence - Sure wish he had an auto-spell button on him somewhere that I could push to correct his spelling - that'd make my REAL business work/typing at least 50% easier! He's got other buttons I push - but not a spelling 1!
Georgiegirl


----------



## Georgiegirl

Ann745 said:


> Honestly, my old phone would print what I typed. I got the newer version of the same phone. Talk about a nightmare! I have had to teach my phone to print what I type! All devices are different. I have been able to follow along on the newsletter just fine. Spelling is not easy for many people. I constantly have to spell words for my husband. He can overhaul an engine, plumb a house or run electricity, but he cannot spell. I haven't been able to find an auto-spell on this phone. Our forum is for fun. Please don't make any members self conscious of their speech or writing. There is too much knowledge available on this forum to fault any members. The other Ann who loves daylilies!


I'm my DH's secretary - he's not much of a speller either - but I persevere - keep on keeping on - let me tell ya' between the 2 of us I have a doubly hard time making sure "our" spelling is 100% correct for our business correspondence - Sure wish he had an auto-spell button on him somewhere that I could push to correct his spelling - that'd make my REAL business work/typing at least 50% easier! He's got other buttons I push - but not a spelling 1!
Georgiegirl


----------



## mambo22

Take a look at this paragraph. Can you read what it says? All the letters have been jumbled (mixed). Only the first and last letter of ecah word is in the right place:
I cnduo't bvleiee taht I culod aulaclty uesdtannrd waht I was rdnaieg. Unisg the icndeblire pweor of the hmuan mnid, aocdcrnig to rseecrah at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mttaer in waht oderr the lterets in a wrod are, the olny irpoamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rhgit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whoutit a pboerlm. Tihs is bucseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey ltteer by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Aaznmig, huh? Yaeh and I awlyas tghhuot slelinpg was ipmorantt! See if yuor fdreins can raed tihs too.


----------



## Pixie Dust

an-other-knitter you must no what we are saying you are criticizing about it we don't like that. (go with the flow)


----------



## zebe

:thumbup:


----------



## Pixie Dust

mamboo22 thank You


----------



## #1Patsy

fussy, I do love spell check on computer. I can not spell my family knows it. I was in age group where an experiment happened and phonics was removed from school teaching, it shows. 
Wonder where the age of not teaching writing in school, which is happening now will effect the world in future ! 
I try to text from phone and auto uses words I do not want and it hard to get my word in edgewise, 
If this is difficult to read from try reading a text message with it's codes from heavy text users.


----------



## glenda c

Thank you for making me smile. I am an Aussie and I hate bad spelling and don't get me started on text talk. I constantly fight with my phone and auto correct and unfortunately I generally lose.
Different countries spell words differently for example check and cheque. A cheque (or check in American English) is a document that orders a payment of money from a bank account. 
Typos happen with tiny keyboards and fat fingers. There are so many things wrong with the world that should be debated and for me bad spelling, whilst it is annoying it is not something to stress about or even debate. 
The English language is very confusing and in many cases not logical but it's what we use or misuse whatever the case maybe. 
Life is far too short to allow time, breath and energy on something which is annoying but not something which will cause someone harm. 
Smile and enjoy the wonderful things people create and share and ultimately put a smile on another person's face.

Pardon any errors I blame small keys, auto correct, too lazy to proof read and it is 1.34am on a hot Melbourne night. 
Smile and enjoy the day


----------



## Sit knit stress less

It always fascinates me how many comments a non knitting/crochet topic generates.

Its a slow day here for me and I have been reading through previous posts from the original poster.

First off I just want to say that I believe the lady is in the "elderly " category, she has been widowed for less than a year and appears to be lonely.

I feel sure she regrets her original post and it would be lovely if she could post a genuine apology and not an insulting one that exacerbates the problem.

On Sept 23 2012, in a post Anne wrote "Let him who is guiltless cast the first stone "

and on April 12 2013 :
"My I-pad has gone crazy "..it sure did,went a bit "gobbledy- ****" didnt it ? haha( no critical posts followed that ) 

Sooo Anne has made the mistakes she is berating others for however she may be having an "off day " ,so I do hope she will continue to find support and friendship here and it doesnt cause her to leave this site which has clearly provided her with much needed support in the past


----------



## peggy1212

vwery well done had no prob eading it LOL


----------



## Marge St Pete

mambo22 said:


> Take a look at this paragraph. Can you read what it says? All the letters have been jumbled (mixed). Only the first and last letter of ecah word is in the right place:
> I cnduo't bvleiee taht I culod aulaclty uesdtannrd waht I was rdnaieg. Unisg the icndeblire pweor of the hmuan mnid, aocdcrnig to rseecrah at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mttaer in waht oderr the lterets in a wrod are, the olny irpoamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rhgit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whoutit a pboerlm. Tihs is bucseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey ltteer by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Aaznmig, huh? Yaeh and I awlyas tghhuot slelinpg was ipmorantt! See if yuor fdreins can raed tihs too.


I was able to read it just fine. Thank you.


----------



## Abi_marsden

eZ2 what a stupid thing to say,why shouldn't we stand up for what we believe in.im very disleciic and find spelling very hard yet I'm getting moaned at becourse of the fact .and then you make it harder by saying such a stupid thing.i now feel like I daren't write anything on this sight just in case I get criterzised again.life is hard enough without hurtful sayings.


----------



## zebe

DonnieK said:


> Okay, I have already posted once here and I admit I was miffed about this message being posted. But, I want all of you to remember this is not a school house and we are not students to be corrected on anything except knitting, crocheting, and other crafts and that only if we ask for help. There is no reason that anyone should put theirself in charge of spelling or grammar on this forum. All you can accomplish is hurting someone's feelings and making yourself appear to believe that you are superior to the rest of us. I owe no one excuses for mispelled words or anything thing else here, but, let me remind you that sometimes my oxygen levels get low of which I am not aware of until they get very low and then there is no telling what I might do on here! I am also on a great deal of medications, so if I mispell a word "Well, just big whoopie",correct me, but, boy, you better be perfect for the rest of your life because I will be watching and if and when you make a mistake I will be all over it like stink from a skunk!


 :thumbup: prior thumbs-up was to this quote , not to the original post .


----------



## ultrahiggs

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


Ha ha This post has obviouslly been put on the forum to create a storm - I for one am leaving right now


----------



## macde

Have a toke! Too right. thanks for the chuckle this morning.


----------



## LILLIANHELEN

I personally do not care how the words are spelled I just love to read your posts. I care more about the people that take the time to post their thoughts, pictures of what they are making, listening to their problems, If someone has a solution for them all the better. I have three languages going in my family and find if hard to keep things straight sometime. Please keep posting and do not worry about spelling. Lillian


----------



## Pixie Dust

u-r-nasty read that.


----------



## WindingRoad

Sit knit stress less said:


> It always fascinates me how many comments a non knitting/crochet topic generates.
> 
> Its a slow day here for me and I have been reading through previous posts from the original poster.
> 
> First off I just want to say that I believe the lady is in the "elderly " category, she has been widowed for less than a year and appears to be lonely.
> 
> I feel sure she regrets her original post and it would be lovely if she could post a genuine apology and not an insulting one that exacerbates the problem.
> 
> On Sept 23 2012, in a post Anne wrote "Let him who is guiltless cast the first stone "
> 
> and on April 12 2013 :
> "My I-pad has gone crazy "..it sure did,went a bit "gobbledy- ****" didnt it ? haha( no critical posts followed that )
> 
> Sooo Anne has made the mistakes she is berating others for however she may be having an "off day " ,so I do hope she will continue to find support and friendship here and it doesnt cause her to leave this site which has clearly provided her with much needed support in the past


Thanks for that insightful post. Many of us may have jumped prematurely and that IS sad. But just like she said RE-READ before you post. Re read for other things besides spelling.

I think it's like your kids. If they break a lamp you don't stop loving them you don't like their behavior. That I think is what some here are thinking. They don't like her behavior it's not her per se.


----------



## Georgiegirl

ChristineM said:


> OMG! I love this response! You said it in a nutshell! Let me please add that this damn keyboard of mine makes mistakes before I even think of them! More so though, after a Gin and Tonic or two and then the spelling errors, literally pour out! But as the human brain, only picks up a couple of letters in every word and interprets the word correctly in a phrase, I can afford to go back to the fridge and refill my glass again and just hope for the best here, that everyone understands my comments in the appropriate manner in which they were sent, from the Antipodes, to the World!!!!!!


Hey Christine - Lordy, feel as if you're my newest, best Aussie friend! You got my "meaning" - gotta tell ya' in all truthfulness though - I borrowed it from my DH - he's got a million of 'em! But isn't this 1 the truth! Life's too short to fault others -Don't sweat the small stuff - live & let live - I have bigger fish to fry! And, by the way - we've spent 4 months traveling completely around & also into the interior of OZ - The Alice & such - we love OZ - have many friends there - hey, perhaps you're my next best 1! Ya' think?
Georgiegirl


----------



## Pixie Dust

Yes, 
LILLIANHELEN I TOTAL AGREE.


----------



## headlemk

onegrannygoose said:


> I always thought that Canadians were polite. Your post says I am wrong in that assumption.


That was very polite. Your post is not.


----------



## janeafennell

way to go tennessee girl... from mfs, tn


----------



## headlemk

Patty Sutter said:


> Have you heard of autocorrect?
> I have had it mess things up quite often.
> Relax, some people on here do not speak English as their first language.


Knee jerk a bit?

She said she was not directing this at those for whom English is not their first language.


----------



## Ronie

ok this post is 23 pages long.. I'll give my 2cents then go... these devices that you talk into and they take you dictation are the culprit!! in most cases anyway... they mess things up terrible... BUT like the original poster stated.. there is a edit button... good grief... if you read what you post and it makes NO sense then fix it.. if you can't then don't post! how are we suppose to understand what you say when its a garbled up mess.... I have seen the a lot lately too... I just click out.. and don't even try to help. 
No one takes responsibility any more.. it a 'Oh well' attitude and I don't have time for it... 
If its a second language you can tell by the wording.. that is not the same thing... also a typo here and there will pop in and get over looked. No biggie there either... its where the entire post is a mess... that irritates me..


----------



## headlemk

painthoss said:


> Not an English teacher, nor a person either ordinary or extraordinary, has the right to correct other adults, nor non-adults that aren't under their direct authority.
> 
> I'm not correcting you, I'm pointing that out. You may correct yourself or not.


She wasn't correcting; she was expressing her frustration and an opinion.


----------



## maxj

Just a story - I am a former English teacher, love correct use of our language. Fast forward - I worked as a secretary in a department of nursing at our local university - faithfully used the spellcheck - typed a question having to do with "public" education - left out the "l" and ended up with "pubic" education - naturally, the spellcheck saw a correct spelling of a bona fide word - result - students, professors - and me - all had a good laugh, albeit, my face was really red that day! I never made that mistake again! I loved the spell check of "sausage" for saw such - sometimes those suggestions are hilarious. I think that typing does have a personality just like handwriting.


----------



## kippyfure

It's not the letter but the spirit of the word.


----------



## Nelly 58

painthoss said:


> Several very good points made here and in other posts. And may I add, my husband has an MBA and can't spell worth doodly squat.
> 
> Wait, should that be doodley? Doodly. Doodley. They both look funny now.


I though it was diddly squat :lol:


----------



## Quincy's Mom

Maybe just letting others know that they can edit their post after it is sent so that they can correct errors would have been enough.


----------



## headlemk

deshka said:


> I understand what you are getting at. There has been some posts that I have read over and over and still they don't make sense. There is common punctuation that is missing, making a 'sentence' just a group of words, that don't mean much. It seems that some are more than a bit upset over being 'corrected', well, if the shoe fits, wear it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller

When I was in school we had spelling hammered into us and weekly spelling tests etc. and have fortunately ended up being fairly good at spelling and yes I do notice lots of spelling mistakes on the forum but would never start going through correcting everyone. What does it matter, we're here to learn knitting not spelling and anyway I wouldn't dare criticise as I'm sure I've made some mistakes in the past and am bound to in the future.


----------



## WindingRoad

headlemk said:


> Knee jerk a bit?
> 
> She said she was not directing this at those for whom English is not their first language.


How does she determine that?


----------



## headlemk

mopgenorth said:


> Just curious - what criteria are you using to determine who is native English-speaking and who speaks English as a second language?
> 
> Come on down to Washington and have a toke or two - it might help you get down off that pedestal of yours before you fall and break your neck.


That is so rude. If you're so mellowed out on MJ why does this offend you? You obviously didn't bother to read her entire post....maybe you had to run off for another snack.


----------



## Pixie Dust

mombo22 we haven't heard from you yet ????????????????


----------



## glenda c

This type of spelling and what you read has been around a few times but I thought it was interesting given the topic. 

Eonverye taht can raed tihs rsaie yuor hnad..

Only great minds can read this
This is weird, but interesting!

fi yuo cna raed tihs, yuo hvae a sgtrane mnid too

Cna yuo raed tihs? Olny 55 plepoe out of 100 can.

i cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dsenot mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae.. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whotuit a pboerlm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Azanmig huh? yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt! if you can raed tihs forwrad it


This demonstrates the power of the human brain. Would you have imagined you could read jumbled scrambled letters?

Our eyes scan the outlines of letters. We read the envelope created by the outline of the word. Yes, we scan rather than read. Microsoft has a nice explanation about the Science of Word Recognition.

WORD RECOGNITION ALSO EXPLAINS WHY PEOPLE DO NOT EASILY READ LETTERS IN ALL CAPS. THERE IS NOT OUTLINE, NO ENVELOPE.


----------



## mamasbird

No disrespect, but, I get enough grief from my GS whenever he notices someone has made an error in spelling or grammar. Please lets not nit-pick on here please. Let's just enjoy what everyone has to say and not pick everything apart that is wrong.


----------



## Ladycamper

:thumbdown: :roll: I think you have been out in the cold too long!!!


----------



## headlemk

nitnana said:


> Sam 0767 - don't get mad! It's me, nitnana!!! But I am a retired teacher and I find 2 Spelling errors in your most recent post!!! hahaha! Only teasing you. :>)
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree with Painthoss that we should not be "correcting" anyone here. We can politely ask if we really can't understand a word. But I see lots of errors - even among my social friends on e-mails - and I bite my tongue - put away the red pencil - and never, ever correct them.


I don't see where she was "correcting" anyone. She was just pointing out that many posters don't seem to bother to check their posts. Maybe they don't know about the edit button. I didn't for a long time. After 25 pages of bashing, I think KPers could look for something else to do than bash her kindly expressing an opinion. I think too many people are offended because they know they are GUILTY of exactly what she's talking about and don't really care; except when it's exposed. Sheesh!


----------



## WindingRoad

headlemk said:


> That is so rude. If you're so mellowed out on MJ why does this offend you? You obviously didn't bother to read her entire post....maybe you had to run off for another snack.


Do you know what the word "toke" means?


----------



## mambo22

Silver Lady said:


> mombo22 we haven't heard from you yet ????????????????


yes you have...look at mambo22

hehehe another type o....but thats ok by me :lol:


----------



## WindingRoad

headlemk said:


> I don't see where she was "correcting" anyone. She was just pointing out that many posters don't seem to bother to check their posts. Maybe they don't know about the edit button. I didn't for a long time. After 25 pages of bashing, I think KPers could look for something else to do than bash her kindly expressing an opinion. I think too many people are offended because they know they are GUILTY of exactly what she's talking about and don't really care; except when it's exposed. Sheesh!


Hey, again we didn't start the fire... Why do you feel the need to YELL at us?


----------



## headlemk

Carole Murphy said:


> If you call this inappropriate posting part of your love and hugs to us, you need some basic lessons on etiquite and bsic humility. shame on you, At almost 80 years of age I don't need or want to be corrected for my spelling errors whether due to typos or anything else.
> yes, I do take offense at this posting.


SHE WAS NOT "CORRECTING" ANYONE!!!!

Correcting would be .."you forgot to capitalize "Shame" and "Yes" at the beginning of your sentences and you shouldn't capitalize "at" in the middle of your sentence. THAT is correcting someone. Now you can be offended at me, but do not be offended at her. She did not correct anyone.


----------



## Pippen

I am an Afrikaans-speaking South African, and with no intention of offending anyone now (I am already asking for forgiveness and my sincere apology if someone is offended).....my Dad used to say we were only taught English to "defend" ourselves..... :lol: We spoke a bit of English when we were youngsters living with our parents as we had English-speaking family on my Mom's side. When we started working, we did everything in "Afrikaans". In 1995 our Government changed and we had to start using English as a 2nd language, not to just "defend" ourselves anymore....... :lol: In our house we "mix our tales very deliciously"!!! I make a lot of spelling errors, can't explain something properly in English or Afrikaans, get the English "tenses" mixed up......BUT.....almost everyone on this forum understands what I'm trying to convey to them.....and I love and respect them for that.....they never laugh at me for saying something the wrong way....There are a lot of people on this forum that has difficulty speaking, writing and reading English......if we have to use spell-checker all the time, we'll have to sit in front of our PC's the whole day to create a topic or to reply to a post......so please forgive all the spelling errors. 

I am glad there is a Forum like KP where people all over the world, miss-spelling or not, can talk to each other and share their crafts and ideas. Who cares about spelling errors? If you want to read a post, read it, if you don't want to read it because it has too many wrongly spelled words, drop it....someone else will read it eventually....   :lol:


----------



## annweb

I am so sorry for skipping a few posts .Ann certainly stirred up a hornets'
nest. I often see words spelt ,not incorrectly ,but differently from how I ,a Welsh woman living in England would spell them but I am well aware that
the spelling of some words is different in the U.K. from that in America and have no knowledge of ways of spelling in other countries .
Tolerance is the key word .Let us tolerate the differences and continue to enjoy KP and all the great people who contribute.


----------



## patway

littleladybug said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 Life is too short to worry about trivial matters, its just nice that people communicate with each other, which is a dying art.


----------



## galaxycraft

headlemk said:


> SHE WAS NOT "CORRECTING" ANYONE!!!!
> 
> Correcting would be .."you forgot to capitalize "Shame" and "Yes" at the beginning of your sentences and you shouldn't capitalize "at" in the middle of your sentence. THAT is correcting someone. Now you can be offended at me, but do not be offended at her. She did not correct anyone.


>> May not have "corrected anyone" in your eyes....but......



ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and *the spelling or wrong word is happening more often*.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person.
> New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> ...........................................................................................................
> *>>> So belittling and degrading one's worth is okay?*
> Did you not learn to spell in school?
> I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> .............................................................................................................
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors.
> Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> .............................................................................................................
> *>>> So we are to be held accountable for her mis-understandings and non-comprehensions?*
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use.
> I have to go back and re-read.
> ............................................................................................................
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann





ann-other-knitter said:


> Thank you. You are a person who read and understood what I was getting at.
> I was just asking for a little courtesy.
> .......................................................................................................
> *>>> But isn't she "pointing the finger"?*
> I didn't point out anyone in particular. Okay here you are. (I just deleted it.).
> Some of you didn't read the whole post.
> I'm not including anyone who is using English as a second language.
> .......................................................................................................
> I have been stewing over my post for a few weeks, trying to be as courteous as possible not trying to hurt anyone.
> I try to help people by answering calls for help and some people don't have the courtesy to thank me for my help.
> Ann





ann-other-knitter said:


> I think that is a wonderful explanation of the English language.
> It is only since the inception of Texting that all these errors are happening.
> I do not pretend to be an English teacher, all I asked was for courtesy.
> ..........................................................................................................
> *>>> Maybe just another "polite" way of trying to get her point across? I think not.
> >>> Now making a judgment call of one's knitting worth as predetermined by their spelling/English capabilities....
> >>> And let's not forget...she make a boo-boo and didn't Edit {Pigin English is mis-spelled}
> >>> No Cabin Fever On This End.*
> I wonder if those people who post in Pigin English, knit the same way, if so I'd put it in the garbage.
> Enough said, I didn't think so many people would get in a huff.
> I guess I put it down to Cabin Fever. Ann


----------



## Loves2Knit

Thank you for reminding us to not be too hasty to push the send button before rereading what we've written. I hope you have a wonderful day and please stay warm there in our neighboring country. And I do hope you'll be having breakfast with us every day to come. Warm fuzzies and hugs coming your way.


----------



## Kissnntell

enuff already!!
either u can make it out or u cant. if not, ask for petes sake!!
if u can, then keep going
good grief & 2 think i actually bothered 2 read something this morning. this post started only a short while ago & there's 27 pgs already on absolutely nothing that needs 2 b bothered w/!!!
get over it or get along on down the road
yeah i surely kno what *toke* means & i advise some1 send something over 2 the worry-warts 2 remedy this mess!
lol
unwatching & going back 2 bed where @least my dreams this a.m. were peaceful!
there was no snarking going on
i want 2 go back 2 that blissful time & i'm heading there now
nighty-nite & u'all have fun w/ur nit-pikkin


----------



## kele

to BC knitter, did you have a bad night? your comments were not called for: If you have a problem with reading misspelled words, Stop reading them!!!!!!!! find something else to do.
Everybody on here are great people, and as long as the message or questions get across 
and we can help each other thats all that matters.


----------



## Alanan

I always thought this forum was a place for friends to meet and discuss their mutual interests, not a place to be criticised for a spelling or grammar error. Maybe you need to go to a forum where everyone is perfect like yourself.


----------



## WindingRoad

headlemk said:


> SHE WAS NOT "CORRECTING" ANYONE!!!!
> 
> Correcting would be .."you forgot to capitalize "Shame" and "Yes" at the beginning of your sentences and you shouldn't capitalize "at" in the middle of your sentence. THAT is correcting someone. Now you can be offended at me, but do not be offended at her. She did not correct anyone.


Then why does she use the word correct in her post.


----------



## Grannyanne

Deary, deary me! Enough now. We do not all have degrees in English but we can make ourselves understood.


----------



## carrottop71

Sit knit stress less said:


> It always fascinates me how many comments a non knitting/crochet topic generates.
> 
> Its a slow day here for me and I have been reading through previous posts from the original poster.
> 
> First off I just want to say that I believe the lady is in the "elderly " category, she has been widowed for less than a year and appears to be lonely.
> 
> I feel sure she regrets her original post and it would be lovely if she could post a genuine apology and not an insulting one that exacerbates the problem.
> 
> On Sept 23 2012, in a post Anne wrote "Let him who is guiltless cast the first stone "
> 
> and on April 12 2013 :
> "My I-pad has gone crazy "..it sure did,went a bit "gobbledy- ****" didnt it ? haha( no critical posts followed that )
> 
> Sooo Anne has made the mistakes she is berating others for however she may be having an "off day " ,so I do hope she will continue to find support and friendship here and it doesnt cause her to leave this site which has clearly provided her with much needed support in the past


Now this puts a new spin on things. I have a sick husband, and I could see myself picking at things that are unimportant to get his illness off my mind. If this is what she is doing, then I will pray for her, because loneliness can really work on your thinking. Maybe stewing about this for a week took the weight of her loss off her mind. She knew it would stir up this group, and it did. It got her some attention too. I just hope she doesn't pick at her own family this way. Earlier I said "mean is mean" and at the time I meant it. Now I think she might just need a friend and doesn't know how to make one.


----------



## WindingRoad

Kissnntell said:


> enuff already!!
> either u can make it out or u cant. if not, ask for petes sake!!
> if u can, then keep going
> good grief & 2 think i actually bothered 2 read something this morning. this post started only a short while ago & there's 27 pgs already on absolutely nothing that needs 2 b bothered w/!!!
> get over it or get along on down the road
> yeah i surely kno what *toke* means & i advise some1 send something over 2 the worry-warts 2 remedy this mess!
> lol
> unwatching & going back 2 bed where @least my dreams this a.m. were peaceful!
> there was no snarking going on
> i want 2 go back 2 that blissful time & i'm heading there now
> nighty-nite & u'all have fun w/ur nit-pikkin


Nitey nite.


----------



## Jaevick

I have also read some pretty difficult to understand postings and was tempted several times to comment. Usually it's something small like the contributor having one hand on the home row on the wrong key. Ab exanoke us the u=undex fubger iver ibe jey, (index finger over one key.) Plus most people look at the keyboard instead of the screen while typing. The older I get the more I realize someone else's errors do not impact my life.


----------



## Sit knit stress less

carrottop71 said:


> Now this puts a new spin on things. I have a sick husband, and I could see myself picking at things that are unimportant to get his illness off my mind. If this is what she is doing, then I will pray for her, because loneliness can really work on your thinking. Maybe stewing about this for a week took the weight of her loss off her mind. She knew it would stir up this group, and it did. It got her some attention too. I just hope she doesn't pick at her own family this way. Earlier I said "mean is mean" and at the time I meant it. Now I think she might just need a friend and doesn't know how to make one.


 :thumbup:


----------



## mlsolcz

Teach by example.


----------



## littleinjun

Come no "KP'ers"! There are so many other things in life to get up-tight about! I've always found this site to be calming and informative with much empathy for others. What is happening in this world that we must become so critical of our cyber friends? Remember the "Opiat of Omahar Kiam"? He opines frequently "...this too shall pass away". The little irritants of this world remind us that we are human but all of it will one day be no more. Please be a little more forgiving of the short-comings of others.


----------



## noneother

I hope you feel better now that you've corrected us all. :thumbdown: :hunf:


----------



## not enough yarn

This is funny as the first thing my daughter did on my computer was install spell checker. Now if there was a grammar checker I would be all set. HATED English all through school. So if you ever have a problem with one of my post pm me I'll call you to verbally tell you so you can understand. LOL I agree life is way to short for this. Also the person starting this thread should read some of the texts kids send to each other these days. Looks like a private code. My daughter sent one text to her friend and boy did the friend laugh phone picked out the wrong word and was sent as hooker. When you read the whole text with this word inserted it was very funny.


----------



## denisejh

Ann-Well, I would have to admit-spelling is not my strong suit and neither is typing. Between the two, I make plenty of spelling/typing mistakes. Just yesterday, I posted a new topic and misspelled pacifier in the title. Didn't notice until I hit the send button and edit wouldn't let me correct. It happens. We're all human! Denise


----------



## susannahp

onegrannygoose said:


> I always thought that Canadians were polite. Your post says I am wrong in that assumption.


Not all Canadians are like this one , we are more polite then she is but then she comes from BC which is akin to uppity ups as the saying goes ( sorry if I made a mistake in grammar) lol so pay no heed to someone like that, I choose to ignore them they are so self righteous!


----------



## MommaBlue

Life is to short to sweat the small stuff, if you don't understand a post just move on to the next. There is lots to read on this site. 
Have a fantastic day everyone!!


----------



## noni

Im thinking maybe you have too much time on your hands!I have been on here for a long time and yes there are some mistakes but so what. We are her for friendship not school.
Just saying


----------



## painthoss

morningstar said:


> Oh good grief! I see that this post has generated at least 20 pages of comments. Whew!


Most are insightful, and some of them are really funny, too. As IrishKnitter said, it's a pleasant diversion for a slow morning.


----------



## 49120

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you .


----------



## painthoss

amberdragon said:


> i am a retired English teacher, and still can spell some of the basic words! and my puncation is even worse.
> Blessings


Don't feel bad, my puncation stinks too. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pat lamb

ssk1953 said:


> The way I see it, KP is for knitters/crocheters from all walks of life and from different countries. There is such vast experience and willingness of members to help when we are having a problem with a pattern, etc. This isn't an English class, so sit back and enjoy the fun of needlework. Who cares if a sentence is too wordy or a comma is misplaced. We're all here for the joy of knitting and crocheting. If you don't like it when someone misspells a word then move on to a topic you like better.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree with you 100% but now I'm afraid to make any comments. Maybe I should do it in spanish😃


----------



## galaxycraft

Pat lamb said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree with you 100% but now I'm afraid to make any comments. Maybe I should do it in spanish😃


 Go for it! :thumbup: 
If I have the time, I'll put it through Google Translate or Babelfish (is that the one?).


----------



## EBurk56622

Well, texting is in part to blame for this - as people do try to shorten their spelling/sentence structure to make it shorter and faster. So, let's blame technology.  Better than calling people too lazy to make sure their postings have correct spelling or word structure. In the long haul, it's not a terrible crime. Just lazy.


----------



## Ruth Ray

sheila kay said:


> I believe this forum is a pleasure one, for knitters and other crafters of various kinds and not an English class. People make mistakes yes but does this really matter. May I suggest that you carry on enjoying your breakfast and carry on reading the messages and "live and let live"


DITTO!


----------



## julie windham

Are you aware that when you get on your high horse, it makes your ass look big?


----------



## cialea

carrottop71 said:


> Now this puts a new spin on things. I have a sick husband, and I could see myself picking at things that are unimportant to get his illness off my mind. If this is what she is doing, then I will pray for her, because loneliness can really work on your thinking. Maybe stewing about this for a week took the weight of her loss off her mind. She knew it would stir up this group, and it did. It got her some attention too. I just hope she doesn't pick at her own family this way. Earlier I said "mean is mean" and at the time I meant it. Now I think she might just need a friend and doesn't know how to make one.


Okay... This is where I was going when I saw the post... Maybe a little to much time on her hands to "sweat the small stuff"


----------



## hgayle

Ann-other-knitter did say she was NOT speaking to those whose first language wasn't English. I also have had trouble understanding some poorly written posts and always look to see if the person is in the US. I usually just ignore the post and go on to the next. I thought her post was polite and very well written and not meant to stir up a hornet's nest. I also think a few people got up on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## kniturassoff

My yoga teacher says, "when you find ruin, always look for treasure". I value and appreciate all of you no matter how you communicate to me. Please don't be judgemental, you're making B.C. look bad.


----------



## Neena26T

I am also not an English teacher, but I do notice mistakes when reading. The newer devices which are so handy to use are also not so easily corrected. Ann does have a point -- that posts can be edited, but often we don't take the time to check.
Here's to all of you -- may you be able to read ALL the posts whether perfect or not!
p.s. My DH is an abominable speller and his handwriting is indecipherable!!


----------



## radar

It would never occur to me to correct anyone. I read it and I understand and that is all I care about. My typing is lousy so I do check on mine and I still miss something. I can go back and fix/edit it. I don't care about someone's spelling for any reason.
My hubby for instance is a lazy mouthed individual despite him having a university education. He told daughter that his dad was doing okay but they had to put a cathedral in. We darn near choke trying not to laugh. He does know he speaks gobbledegook and even giggles himself. I will not correct him or anyone else.
I am hoping to be counted as one of the kinder Canadians. I know lots of them.


----------



## bonster

I am not going to waste my time reading all the responses (I read the first 2 pages and skipped to the end) - but this issue has gone round before. The general consensus is that we are here to learn/share/help fellow knitters and not to put people down. Perhaps we need another topic area for people to put others down so the rest of us don't have to bother with them.


----------



## sandj

Thanks for the reminder


----------



## radar

Oh my heavens up to 29 pages..... Well enough said on this one.


----------



## painthoss

.


----------



## cialea

julie windham said:


> Are you aware that when you get on your high horse, it makes your ass look big?


LOL... I will have to remember this one the next time my daughter decides to "Go for a ride" Hahahahah.

See something good came from all this.... Thinking we all needed to get some things off our chests this morning!


----------



## Tonka's Mom

I know...it bothers me too, but I just skip over it, and chalk it up to fast typing. Sounds like you're getting a lot of flak over your comment...sorry about that.


----------



## cgthomps

Wow...I can't imagine how you thought posting a criticism about spelling/grammar was a good idea. Seriously..what were you thinking??? :roll: :?: :shock:


----------



## Diane Schillo

Get over yourself..this is not an online spelling class..your comments are rude and unnecessari..oops! Did I spell that wrong?


----------



## KnitStorm

Nana5 said:


> life is too short to sweat the small stuff.......


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Namaste Nan

This is making me miss my dear, sweet German Grandma. She could knit, crochet, tat and sew circles around all of us. I sure could use her expertise, broken English and all. Nan


----------



## carmeenhoover

I agree with all said before me. It is your choice to reed this or not......Sometimes u halve to interpret. Not all users on this half English as a first language. Please don't correct my spelling on this....Babsbarb...

Perfect poem................I love it. Thank you. 
Carmeen


----------



## KnitPicker

Oh, people. You accuse the poster of being offensive, yet, many of you took offense at something she/he clearly said wasn't meant that way (the poster specifically stated that).

This was a very nice, polite post and all she/he asked was that we take a minute to check our spelling because it helps us read and understand it better and quicker, without taking offense at something.

I spend almost two hours on KP each morning. I've noticed that those posts that are clearly written help me get through a lot faster and make me feel better because the message is better understood. We don't always notice the difference. The poster did - so lets not fault her/him for helping us be better people. For goodness sake, she/he was just asking. I couldn't see anything offensive in her/his post.

And she/he did mention it wasn't directed at ESL people, but at those of us (and we DO know who we are) who skip punctuation (i.e. texting), and let our misspellings stand. I've learned to reread my postings before I click the Post button. I am one of those who easily misspell due to typos simply because I type over 100 wpm and the computer wasn't made to go that fast (don't know why - they have the capability to make it do that). Let's be a little patient with each posting.


----------



## MarilynKnits

There are very few languages in which spelling is very cut and dried. English is not one of them. Sometimes misspellings can be very amusing, almost Freudian slips. It adds to the color of an argument at times. I remember one letter from my BIL about my late MIL in which he meant to say which and spelled (spelt) witch. Freudian slip if ever there were one.

There is too much important stuff to discuss to take umbrage at someone's creative spelling. I have known many brilliant thinkers who spell abominably. They hire people to proof read. And as to proof reading, I have read too many books which are from major publishers at times with some egregious misspellings. 

Don't sweat the small stuff. Rite/write/right/ on!


----------



## Dsynr

See why I hate autocorrect? I use the word I want and the 'puter changes it to something that makes no sense whatever!


Patty Sutter said:


> Have you heard of autocorrect?
> I have had it mess things up quite often.
> Relax, some people on here do not speak English as their first language.


----------



## Abi_marsden

I've said it before yet not one single person has picked it up yet spelling mistakes can be made by anyone .not just those that believe they are always right but by people who have serious problems with spelling.now please realize this .


----------



## redquilter

Are ya kidding me?


----------



## stirfry

Barn-dweller said:


> When I was in school we had spelling hammered into us and weekly spelling tests etc. and have fortunately ended up being fairly good at spelling and yes I do notice lots of spelling mistakes on the forum but would never start going through correcting everyone. What does it matter, we're here to learn knitting not spelling and anyway I wouldn't dare criticise as I'm sure I've made some mistakes in the past and am bound to in the future.


I agree. On the lighter side (can't read anymore) welcome back barn dweller. Hope you had a great holiday.


----------



## Dsynr

So KP-er X is a lousy typist/speller/grammatist. Who really cares?
BFD!
If you wnat perfect English, go to Grammar class.
We're here for handcrafters.


----------



## galaxycraft

How to Disable Autocorrect on an iPhone/iPod Touch -- http://www.wikihow.com/Disable-Autocorrect-on-an-iPhone/iPod-Touch

How do I turn off Auto Correct in Internet Explorer -- http://www.ricksdailytips.com/disable-autocorrect/

How to Turn Off Auto Correct for Text Messaging on the iPhone 5 -- http://www.solveyourtech.com/how-to-turn-off-auto-correct-for-text-messaging-on-the-iphone-5/

How to Turn Off Auto Correct on the iPhone -- http://www.gottabemobile.com/2013/03/09/how-to-turn-off-auto-correct-on-the-iphone/

How can I turn off iPad autocorrect -- http://www.theipadguide.com/faq/how-can-i-turn-ipad-autocorrect

How to Turn Off Auto-Correct on the iPad -- http://ipad.about.com/od/ipad_basics/ss/How-To-Turn-Off-Auto-Correct-On-The-Ipad.htm

http://www.padgadget.com/2014/02/03/padgadgets-ipad-tips-stupid-autocorrect-how-to-turn-off-the-autocorrect-feature-in-ios/

Can find other pages by Googling "how to disable auto correct" and then your device.


----------



## Glenlady

mambo22 said:


> Take a look at this paragraph. Can you read what it says? All the letters have been jumbled (mixed). Only the first and last letter of ecah word is in the right place:
> I cnduo't bvleiee taht I culod aulaclty uesdtannrd waht I was rdnaieg. Unisg the icndeblire pweor of the hmuan mnid, aocdcrnig to rseecrah at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mttaer in waht oderr the lterets in a wrod are, the olny irpoamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rhgit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whoutit a pboerlm. Tihs is bucseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey ltteer by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Aaznmig, huh? Yaeh and I awlyas tghhuot slelinpg was ipmorantt! See if yuor fdreins can raed tihs too.


Easy peasy to me anyway-- just goes to show , words do not have to be spelt right, your brain sorts it out


----------



## crochet_away

I re-read before i post, but lets be honest, why on earth should we correct every little punctuation mark or comma, just to please others.. 
I mean really it's ridiculous of anyone to expect us to.
this IS NOT our place of work, nor is it any type of application form/formal statement where we need our best grammar. 
and unless someone is going to take all this and publish it, well i say go police somewhere else.
i don't quite see how others mistakes make a topic harder to read.

Also if the original poster didn't want a discussion or to be pulled up for her comments,
why post it in the first place?


----------



## gina

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


With just a cursory reading, I found at least 4 punctuation and grammar errors. I'm not counting your tortured sentence structure.

I can't give you chapter and verse, but it's the one about casting the first stone.


----------



## 23607

I was an English teacher...still would never think to give out unwanted, free advice on grammar and spelling to adults. Thanks to all who post and answer my many questions. I understand and appreciate all your advice.


----------



## sdftrace

Silver Lady said:


> mamboo22 thank You


----------



## sockyarn

Honey you need another cup of coffee/tea and some thing very choclatety. I do feel the same way, so many are in such a hurry that they do not want to check that what they are saying reads correctly, but it will not help to say any thing about it and will only make you look like a grump. Now go have that chocolate.


ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


----------



## chrisw

Somewhat disingenuous I am ENGLISH & a good typist but my tablet uses predictive text, which I don't always notice.


----------



## PeggySca

Do not judge polite Canadians by the original post. Most of us would never assume to correct another person. We have manners like the majority of us KP.


----------



## sdftrace

Marge St Pete said:


> I was able to read it just fine. Thank you.


me too


----------



## Ann745

We need a blame box! Thanks for a great addition!


----------



## Connie W

Wow! I thought she was polite. I, too, have trouble figuring out what people mean sometimes. Spelling and punctuation make a difference as trying to read things from a couple hundred years ago before standardization will illustrate. Also, check out the book. EATS, SHOOTS AND LEAVES. That said, I hope I didn't make any mistakes.


----------



## Connie W

crochet_away said:


> I re-read before i post, but lets be honest, why on earth should we correct every little punctuation mark or comma, just to please others..
> I mean really it's ridiculous of anyone to expect us to.
> this IS NOT our place of work, nor is it any type of application form/formal statement where we need our best grammar.
> and unless someone is going to take all this and publish it, well i say go police somewhere else.
> i don't quite see how others mistakes make a topic harder to read.
> 
> Also if the original poster didn't want a discussion or to be pulled up for her comments,
> 
> why post it in the first place?


People do get an impression of you by how you write, like it or not.


----------



## DollieD

babsbarb said:


> I agree with all said before me. It is your choice to reed this or not......Sometimes u halve to interpret. Not all users on this half English as a first language. Please don't correct my spelling on this.
> 
> Eye Halve a Spelling Chequer
> 
> Eye halve a spelling chequer
> It came with my pea sea
> It plainly marques four my revue
> Miss steaks eye kin knot sea.
> 
> A checker is a bless sing,
> It freeze yew lodes of thyme.
> It helps me right awl stiles two reed,
> And aides me when aye rime.
> 
> Each frays come posed up on my screen,
> Eye trussed to bee a joule;
> The checker pours o'er every word,
> To cheque sum spelling rule.
> 
> Be fore a veiling checkers
> Hour spelling mite decline,
> And if were lacks or have a laps,
> We wood be maid to wine.
> 
> Butt now bee cause my spelling
> Is checked with such grate flare,
> Their are know faults with in my cite,
> Of non eye am a wear.
> 
> Now spelling does knot phase me,
> It does knot bring a tier.
> My pay purrs awl due glad den
> With wrapped words fare as hear.
> 
> To rite with care is quite a feet
> Of witch won should be proud.
> And wee mussed dew the best wee can,
> Sew flaws are knot aloud.
> 
> Eye strike a key and type a word
> And weight four it two say
> Weather eye am wrong oar write
> It shows me strait a weigh.
> 
> As soon as a mist ache is maid
> It nose bee fore two long
> And eye can put the error rite
> Its rarely ever wrong.
> 
> Sow ewe can sea why aye dew prays
> Such soft ware four pea seas.
> And why I brake in two averse
> By righting want too pleas.
> 
> Eye have run this poem threw it
> I am shore your pleased two no
> Its letter perfect in it's weigh
> My chequer tolled me sew.
> 
> -- Sauce unknown
> A non e mouse


Good grief! I understood every word! :wink:


----------



## galaxycraft

Connie W said:


> People do get an impression of you by how you write, like it or not.


Connie W wrote:
Quote - "People do get an impression of you by how you write, like it or not." - End Quote.
(Didn't want my reply taken out of context.)

*>>>* Not as much as What you write/right/rite. *<<<*


----------



## cialea

31 pages already!


----------



## carrottop71

julie windham said:


> Are you aware that when you get on your high horse, it makes your ass look big?


I wrote this one down. Love it and will use it when needed.


----------



## Connie W

KnitPicker said:


> Oh, people. You accuse the poster of being offensive, yet, many of you took offense at something she/he clearly said wasn't meant that way (the poster specifically stated that).
> 
> This was a very nice, polite post and all she/he asked was that we take a minute to check our spelling because it helps us read and understand it better and quicker, without taking offense at something.
> 
> I spend almost two hours on KP each morning. I've noticed that those posts that are clearly written help me get through a lot faster and make me feel better because the message is better understood. We don't always notice the difference. The poster did - so lets not fault her/him for helping us be better people. For goodness sake, she/he was just asking. I couldn't see anything offensive in her/his post.
> 
> And she/he did mention it wasn't directed at ESL people, but at those of us (and we DO know who we are) who skip punctuation (i.e. texting), and let our misspellings stand. I've learned to reread my postings before I click the Post button. I am one of those who easily misspell due to typos simply because I type over 100 wpm and the computer wasn't made to go that fast (don't know why - they have the capability to make it do that). Let's be a little patient with each posting.


Don't you wish we had a gender neutral pronoun for he/ she?


----------



## iShirl

Kinda made me think today back to the days I was trying to be closer to our German inlaws. I wrote nice letters and used an app on the Internet to translate them to German (Aunt spoke no English). Anyway, I knew the grammar and/or some words would be wrong but she seemed to be insulted and told me not to write anymore. That was very hurtful.

So, KP'rs want to be heard, are sincere, and if fuzzy reading is hard for anyone, just skip it and go to another string.


----------



## gma11331

deshka said:


> I understand what you are getting at. There has been some posts that I have read over and over and still they don't make sense. There is common punctuation that is missing, making a 'sentence' just a group of words, that don't mean much. It seems that some are more than a bit upset over being 'corrected', well, if the shoe fits, wear it.


Methinks a bit of editing would help here too...just saying, before you start condemning others...


----------



## gramadolly

chrshnsen said:


> Not all of us have the same level of education. I find that some of us are very experienced knitters (or crocheters) with a lot to contribute, but did not have access to much education. So I may have to puzzle out a word or two, it is worth it to get input from wonderful people.


Well spoken


----------



## Knitnutty

Really Ann??? Where do you get off thinking you have the right to correct anyone about anything. We don't need nasty, negative people on here. I agree with mopgenorth, get off that pedestal before you fall and break your neck!!!!


----------



## saarlt

julie windham said:


> Are you aware that when you get on your high horse, it makes your ass look big?


 :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Goldengate

It is disheartening to read how many members take offense at the thought of correct spelling and grammar being preferred.


----------



## Connie W

I can't believe how rude some of the posters are in responding to the original poster. Black pots and kettles!


----------



## galaxycraft

Goldengate said:


> It is disheartening to read how many members take offense at the thought of correct spelling and grammar being preferred.


Maybe in the Way it was presented?
Unnecessary additional off the cuff hurtful comments being judgmental/biased?


----------



## Connie W

Goldengate said:


> It is disheartening to read how many members take offense at the thought of correct spelling and grammar being preferred.


Well said.


----------



## crochet_away

I'm quite indifferent to the fact, if someone is going to judge me by how i speak (or write) that is their problem not mine.
I'm big enough to never judge nor form an impression of anyone, heated discussions or not,until i've met them in person.


Connie W said:


> People do get an impression of you by how you write, like it or not.


----------



## Sheilak1

Get a life ........Who cares ????????????????????You are enough to put people off this forum......


----------



## Montana Gramma

I did not read any vindictiveness into the post , to me it was a mild request not a rebuke. Now if it had started out, what a bunch of dummies at spelling I would think different. I do not text on my phone cause my fingers will not go to the correct little key. My iPad changes things all the time. For example I write favourite and neighbour the Olde English Canadian way when typing but had to learn different spellings for those and colour, etc. etc. when teaching here in the USA. And, sometimes our life experiences make it so we see an area of improvement and just cannot think it is but helpful to others to share our experience. I have a feeling this poster is feeling pretty unwanted just now and wishes she had not even heard of KP. She has contributed some nice things here and I for one do not read any deep down, put down, as has been suggested. We all tweak the written word as to our frame of mind when we read it and the next day can have an entirely different take on it. Just MHO.


----------



## Beachkc

Oh my, Ann, you have stepped in a pile of it. Haven't you? I hope your comments do not deter any quick and helpful thoughts that might be expressed on this forum because they may make a mistake..At the same time I hope you, a very talented, creative knitter will not be deterred from sharing your beautiful works and talents with us because you have been beaten with a wet noodle. Cheer up!


----------



## onegrannygoose

ann-other-knitter said:


> Thank you. You are a person who read and understood what I was getting at.I was just asking for a little courtesy. I didn't point out anyone in particular. Okay here you are. (I just deleted it.). Some of you didn't read the whole post. I'm not including anyone who is using English as a second language.
> 
> I have been stewing over my post for a few weeks, trying to be as courteous as possible not trying to hurt anyone. I try to help people by answering calls for help and some people don't have the courtesy to thank me for my help.
> Ann


Your arrogance astounds me If you are helping someone you should be doing it out of the goodness of your heart. Not to gain praise.

By the way I'm sorry I said Canadians are not polite. Just YOU


----------



## onegrannygoose

Goldengate said:


> It is disheartening to read how many members take offense at the thought of correct spelling and grammar being preferred.


That is not the issue. In my opnion the issue is rudeness


----------



## Knitting by Nana

mopgenorth said:


> Just curious - what criteria are you using to determine who is native English-speaking and who speaks English as a second language?
> 
> Come on down to Washington and have a toke or two - it might help you get down off that pedestal of yours before you fall and break your neck.


LOL love your post !!!! LOL heee hee heee HEY, I will be right over - a 'toke' hee hee I just found out a few years ago WHAT a TOKE is hee hee hee I am ONLY 65 YEARS YOUNG not originally from CA - I was raised in the woods by an old mama lion hee hee hee LOVE YOUR comment!!!! ) ) )


----------



## morningstar

debbe said:


> Yikes! As a Canadian,I am embarrassed at the original post of a fellow Canadian..my goodness,all that time wasted worrying about proper English and spelling when you could be knitting or crocheting or hey, just being nice!! Chill out Sweetie...there are worse things in the world to fret about!!!


Debbe, Don't worry! We won't blame Canada! LOL! Here in the USA, we're kinda used to people blaming us and...well...in NJ??? WOW! Every area of the planet has its share. ;-)


----------



## LEE1313

Gosh you must have taken a mean pill today.

Perhaps you need to move out of Paradise and find a Grammar site.

How lucky for you that there isn't anything else in your life that needs correcting. 

Give folks a break for heavens sake. Go have a glass of wine and some chocolate.


----------



## jeanbess

onegrannygoose said:


> I always thought that Canadians were polite. Your post says I am wrong in that assumption.


most off us but not all


----------



## Sheilak1

Get a life ........Who cares ????????????????????You are enough to put people off this forum......


----------



## carmeenhoover

inishowen said:


> You're forgetting there is english spelling, and american spelling for many words. i.e. we say neighbour, and colour. These are underlined in red because my computer has american spellcheck. I am an english speller as I am from the UK.


 :thumbup: Yep. And my Ipad does the exact opposite. I really thought that was really strange for awhile. There are lots of little differences between UK English and US English. Go figure! I love ALL of you & treasure each difference! We are FINALLY getting a little rain in Southern Oregon. Yeah!!   Carmeen


----------



## sibergirl

ann-other-knitter's comment is right on. It is polite and considerate and aimed at native English speakers. I have always thought that the way we present ourselves is important. In a forum like this one, we present ourselves through the written word. It takes only a few seconds to re-read what we have written and to make any corrections necessary. The important thing is that we TRY to do our best.


----------



## Sandi B

So funny. Just enjoy and perhaps learn from all.


----------



## 1953knitter

I agree! I have been waiting for someone to bring up this topic. You are correct, people need to learn how to spell in public. Most people on this site are concerned about a missed/dropped stitch or a stitch they don't understand - why would they not be as concerned about poor grammar and spelling. I hope these people don't communicate verbally the same way they communicate on line.

My back ground is in higher education and I would read all communications several times before I hit "send". It is a reflection on you and what does it say about you when you don't care if you are misspelling a word or two in almost every sentence & your message has not beginning or end.

If you want to send poor communications, yes that is your business & you are entitled to do so - but if I and others don't like it - we are allowed our say. Our society is too relaxed on education. I have a question for the people that think this lady has over stepped - when your child had a misspelled word on a grade school spelling exam - did you laugh if off & tell their teacher she/he was overreacting, that misspelled words were no big deal in your family?


----------



## Susie cue

I quite often make mistakes in my spelling but you do these things as you get older so what I think we had this discushion before and a lot of people got hurt at the comments that were being made

Susie cue


----------



## Goldengate

There was nothing offensive in the original posting that I could see. But many of the responses certainly were! I've learned to reread all messages, as sometimes a word will have been left out and also, Spellcheck can have a quirky sense of humor. Just yesterday I wrote "missed" and Spellcheck immediately substituted "kissed"!
Unfortunately, we can't tell the tone of voice the statement would have been made in.


----------



## scaron

I must admit that i am a little offended by this post. I love all the help and support that i get from everybody in this forum. My knitting skills have improved and i dare to try some new techniques. That being said ...
I am a French Canadian living in the USA, it is a piece of cake for me to write in French but English is still a major struggle (you can probably guess that by now). There is a BIG learning process for some of us. Some degree of patience must be part of the deal! There is alot of good people here and i enjoy this site very much :thumbup:


----------



## Montana Gramma

susannahp said:


> Not all Canadians are like this one , we are more polite then she is but then she comes from BC which is akin to uppity ups as the saying goes ( sorry if I made a mistake in grammar) lol so pay no heed to someone like that, I choose to ignore them they are so self righteous!


Ouch! BC is like California, full of folks from all over. My BC relatives are from Saskatchewan, Manitoba and Ontario.


----------



## toomanypatterns

I hope you are P E R F E C T Get a life


----------



## k2p3-knit-on

We've read good and disappointing posts. I've had a few typos myself so I will be understanding. The posts that I most avoid are vulgar, gutter-level supposed-humor. I'd like to believe knitters and crocheters are more respectable people than those smutty posts indicate. Fortunately they are far outnumbered by posts from kind, thoughtful, smart, talented, creative wonderful KPers.


----------



## hgayle

sibergirl said:


> ann-other-knitter's comment is right on. It is polite and considerate and aimed at native English speakers. I have always thought that the way we present ourselves is important. In a forum like this one, we present ourselves through the written word. It takes only a few seconds to re-read what we have written and to make any corrections necessary. The important thing is that we TRY to do our best.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
She was much more polite than most of the postings that followed.


----------



## mystic31714

I am an English major, but find that when typing fast I make mistakes and then push the send button before I catch the mistake. A bit of stiffness in some fingers (old age) makes it happen also. Always assumed that no one would care, just friendly conversation, guess we irritated one person tho.
Life is too short and then you die. Think about that.


----------



## RitaLittleCat

I posted a finished project for the first time. And - had a spelling error in the heading. I tried to correct it but couldn't. None of the wonderful comments on my work mentioned a spelling mistake. I consider myself to be a literate and literal person, but, alas, am still human and prone to errors.


----------



## LEE1313

Perhaps it is the best they can do.
This is a knitting forum, NOT an English class.


Goldengate said:


> It is disheartening to read how many members take offense at the thought of correct spelling and grammar being preferred.


----------



## Connie W

galaxycraft said:


> Connie W wrote:
> Quote - "People do get an impression of you by how you write, like it or not." - End Quote.
> (Didn't want my reply taken out of context.)
> 
> *>>>* Not as much as What you write/right/rite. *<<<*


Yes, indeed.


----------



## Abi_marsden

Red quilter I'd just like to know was that statement shoved at me for a reason? Or did you have crossed wirers with me?


----------



## Fourel

I enjoy reading all posts regardless of the spelling.


----------



## pam j

Get a life, I have friends dying of cancer and you worry about how people spell , get over it . pam


----------



## marosa9-1-8

i agree and i don't think she was rude at all


----------



## marosa9-1-8

i agree and i don't think she was rude at all mopgenorth your reply was what i would consider rude


----------



## Abi_marsden

Some people just have a way to easy life.there are far more important things to worry about than spelling .so sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## LEE1313

Must be nice to walk in your shoes.
I'll tread in my own and not worry about silly things on a KNITTING forum.
English 101 is down the hall. Move on. !!


lindaspinney said:


> I agree! I have been waiting for someone to bring up this topic. You are correct, people need to learn how to spell in public. Most people on this site are concerned about a missed/dropped stitch or a stitch they don't understand - why would they not be as concerned about poor grammar and spelling. I hope these people don't communicate verbally the same way they communicate on line.
> 
> My back ground is in higher education and I would read all communications several times before I hit "send". It is a reflection on you and what does it say about you when you don't care if you are misspelling a word or two in almost every sentence & your message has not beginning or end.
> 
> If you want to send poor communications, yes that is your business & you are entitled to do so - but if I and others don't like it - we are allowed our say. Our society is too relaxed on education. I have a question for the people that think this lady has over stepped - when your child had a misspelled word on a grade school spelling exam - did you laugh if off & tell their teacher she/he was overreacting, that misspelled words were no big deal in your family?


----------



## NY Hummer

littleladybug said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


>quote..."life is too short to sweat the small stuff......."<

And...........it's ALL small stuff !!
 :lol:


----------



## Susie cue

Thanks for the info on the spelling check will try it


Susie cue


----------



## London Girl

Well I love some of the quirky spellings I see on here - and lots of them are mine - it proves I am communicating with human beings!!!


----------



## Maureen B

Must admit to being guilty my self at times but I don't. worry about it as i can spell quite well and. do not have any problem understanding any posts on KP!


----------



## amortje

Grannyanne said:


> How can we have meaningful communication if we can not be understood? Also, if our mistakes are not corrected, how do we learn? Just a couple of thoughts.....


English isn't my native language. I got spelling lessons in four languages. I had to learn grammar, spelling, ect. of four languages. 
Reading your stories and comments, I always enjoy it, even if there is a mistake, even if there are a lot of uncorrected mistakes, I can understand your messages. 
So I am asking you, if even I can understand your communication why do you have problems as English is your native language ?
No, it's not to offend, I just wanted to express it isn't nice to criticize others on their skills or levels. Let's enjoy this forum and its wonderful communication and when things are not clear, we just ask for some explanation. 
Excuse my errors.


----------



## whidbeyjeannie

This was posted under non-knitting talk. I prefer to get back to my knitting. I can see both sides but actually can't get too excited about this. It is like opening the pictures and seeing a project that is presented to us that does not interest us. I just move along. I rarely comment on posts, I just do not have time to admire everything but if it is a project I have questions about or would like more information I do comment. I am sure that I have spelling errors because I think I know what I am typing and my mind has moved onto the next word already. I have found that the hints and links here have greatly enriched my knitting skills over the time I have belonged to the forum and I thank you all for that. It is a part of my morning each day.


----------



## amortje

scaron said:


> I must admit that i am a little offended by this post. I love all the help and support that i get from everybody in this forum. My knitting skills have improved and i dare to try some new techniques. That being said ...
> I am a French Canadian living in the USA, it is a piece of cake for me to write in French but English is still a major struggle (you can probably guess that by now). There is a BIG learning process for some of us. Some degree of patience must be part of the deal! There is alot of good people here and i enjoy this site very much :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## scottishlass

Okay, I have already posted once here and I admit I was miffed about this message being posted. But, I want all of you to remember this is not a school house and we are not students to be corrected on anything except knitting, crocheting, and other crafts and that only if we ask for help. There is no reason that anyone should put theirself in charge of spelling or grammar on this forum. All you can accomplish is hurting someone's feelings and making yourself appear to believe that you are superior to the rest of us. I owe no one excuses for mispelled words or anything thing else here, but, let me remind you that sometimes my oxygen levels get low of which I am not aware of until they get very low and then there is no telling what I might do on here! I am also on a great deal of medications, so if I mispell a word "Well, just big whoopie",correct me, but, boy, you better be perfect for the rest of your life because I will be watching and if and when you make a mistake I will be all over it like stink from a skunk!**


**** well said DonnieK ******


----------



## meetoo

babsbarb said:


> I agree with all said before me. It is your choice to reed this or not......Sometimes u halve to interpret. Not all users on this half English as a first language. Please don't correct my spelling on this.
> 
> Eye Halve a Spelling Chequer
> 
> Eye halve a spelling chequer
> It came with my pea sea
> It plainly marques four my revue
> Miss steaks eye kin knot sea.
> 
> A checker is a bless sing,
> It freeze yew lodes of thyme.
> It helps me right awl stiles two reed,
> And aides me when aye rime.
> 
> Each frays come posed up on my screen,
> Eye trussed to bee a joule;
> The checker pours o'er every word,
> To cheque sum spelling rule.
> 
> Be fore a veiling checkers
> Hour spelling mite decline,
> And if were lacks or have a laps,
> We wood be maid to wine.
> 
> Butt now bee cause my spelling
> Is checked with such grate flare,
> Their are know faults with in my cite,
> Of non eye am a wear.
> 
> Now spelling does knot phase me,
> It does knot bring a tier.
> My pay purrs awl due glad den
> With wrapped words fare as hear.
> 
> To rite with care is quite a feet
> Of witch won should be proud.
> And wee mussed dew the best wee can,
> Sew flaws are knot aloud.
> 
> Eye strike a key and type a word
> And weight four it two say
> Weather eye am wrong oar write
> It shows me strait a weigh.
> 
> As soon as a mist ache is maid
> It nose bee fore two long
> And eye can put the error rite
> Its rarely ever wrong.
> 
> Sow ewe can sea why aye dew prays
> Such soft ware four pea seas.
> And why I brake in two averse
> By righting want too pleas.
> 
> Eye have run this poem threw it
> I am shore your pleased two no
> Its letter perfect in it's weigh
> My chequer tolled me sew.
> 
> -- Sauce unknown
> A non e mouse


love it!!!! have copied it into my "keep" folder!


----------



## Jean Keith

lighten up, lady.


----------



## Dowager

onegrannygoose said:


> I always thought that Canadians were polite. Your post says I am wrong in that assumption.


I see nothing impolite in her post. She didn't put anybody down, just made a simple request. I feel the same way. I have trouble myself due to typos from arthritis and carpal tunnel so have to try to be extra careful.

P. S. My Mother was an English teacher, so I had no CHOICE but to be perfect in spelling and grammar, and it distresses me immensely when my physical disabiliity causes errors there.


----------



## StitchDesigner

We are all guilty of not knowing how to spell something or having fat fingers. Spell Checker is only so good. We do need to read the post before we send, but I think more for content than a misspelled word. Does your message say exactly what you want it to? Or is it unclear? Is it snitty? Or is it polite? 

This is, as others have said, supposed to be a safe, friendly forum.


----------



## MrsMurdog

babsbarb said:


> I agree with all said before me. It is your choice to reed this or not......Sometimes u halve to interpret. Not all users on this half English as a first language. Please don't correct my spelling on this.
> 
> Eye Halve a Spelling Chequer
> 
> Eye halve a spelling chequer
> It came with my pea sea
> It plainly marques four my revue
> Miss steaks eye kin knot sea.
> 
> A checker is a bless sing,
> It freeze yew lodes of thyme.
> It helps me right awl stiles two reed,
> And aides me when aye rime.
> 
> Each frays come posed up on my screen,
> Eye trussed to bee a joule;
> The checker pours o'er every word,
> To cheque sum spelling rule.
> 
> Be fore a veiling checkers
> Hour spelling mite decline,
> And if were lacks or have a laps,
> We wood be maid to wine.
> 
> Butt now bee cause my spelling
> Is checked with such grate flare,
> Their are know faults with in my cite,
> Of non eye am a wear.
> 
> Now spelling does knot phase me,
> It does knot bring a tier.
> My pay purrs awl due glad den
> With wrapped words fare as hear.
> 
> To rite with care is quite a feet
> Of witch won should be proud.
> And wee mussed dew the best wee can,
> Sew flaws are knot aloud.
> 
> Eye strike a key and type a word
> And weight four it two say
> Weather eye am wrong oar write
> It shows me strait a weigh.
> 
> As soon as a mist ache is maid
> It nose bee fore two long
> And eye can put the error rite
> Its rarely ever wrong.
> 
> Sow ewe can sea why aye dew prays
> Such soft ware four pea seas.
> And why I brake in two averse
> By righting want too pleas.
> 
> Eye have run this poem threw it
> I am shore your pleased two no
> Its letter perfect in it's weigh
> My chequer tolled me sew.
> 
> -- Sauce unknown
> A non e mouse


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wjeanc

Ladies, ladies (and gents too). I don't think Ann meant to offend anyone. Everyone deep breath now.


----------



## alidakyle

Grannypeg said:


> Don't judge all of us by the behaviour or one.


Amen...generalization do not help.


----------



## MrsMurdog

I think some knitters on this forum have both their stitches and yarn balls a bit toooooo tight!


----------



## derfer

I have been told it is bad manners to correct other people's grammar. I feel bad about all this as I couldn't correct any one my spelling is so bad as I get older. And spell check is wrong at times. Every time I type my name or my daughters I get the red line that its wrong. I just enjoy K/p so much I just read and know what being said and don't even think about anyone's spelling or punctuation. Most of the time if I need help spelling a word I ask my husband ( He knows Every thing ) . Love to all and let's just forget about all this .


----------



## MarilynKnits

I thought the "Owed to Spel Czech" was hilarious and shared with my spelling challenged BIL for a good laugh for him.


----------



## LEE1313

A little late to close the barn door now, The horse has escaped. And she has offended me.
Maybe next time Knitting will be her topic not SPELLING.


wjeanc said:


> Ladies, ladies (and gents too). I don't think Ann meant to offend anyone. Everyone deep breath now.


----------



## amortje

lindaspinney said:


> I agree! I have been waiting for someone to bring up this topic. You are correct, people need to learn how to spell in public. Most people on this site are concerned about a missed/dropped stitch or a stitch they don't understand - why would they not be as concerned about poor grammar and spelling. I hope these people don't communicate verbally the same way they communicate on line.
> 
> My back ground is in higher education and I would read all communications several times before I hit "send". It is a reflection on you and what does it say about you when you don't care if you are misspelling a word or two in almost every sentence & your message has not beginning or end.
> 
> If you want to send poor communications, yes that is your business & you are entitled to do so - but if I and others don't like it - we are allowed our say. Our society is too relaxed on education. I have a question for the people that think this lady has over stepped - when your child had a misspelled word on a grade school spelling exam - did you laugh if off & tell their teacher she/he was overreacting, that misspelled words were no big deal in your family?


Of course. Spelling is important. Spelling and grammar education are very important. But a knitting forum isn't an institution to correct people and misspelled words can't be corrected by others. That would be an overreacted action.


----------



## alidakyle

Ma Kitty said:


> We are polite. But there's the odd one that just has low blood sugar. She should have had a snickers before sending. Hahaha.


   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann

I'm on page 1 of this posting, another controversy subject. I don't think I'm going to read 36 pages. When the posting was started I don't think this person thought this going to be such a hot debate.

I agree when you write something take time to reread what you wrote. I understand with this day and age a lot of people are texting or writing messages from their phones. This might be a factor I really don't know because I don't text.


----------



## Dowager

LEE1313 said:


> A little late to close the barn door now, The horse has escaped. And she has offended me.
> Maybe next time Knitting will be her topic not SPELLING.


A. This was posted in the general chat, which does not require knitting to be the subject of the topic.

B. I apologize for not having offended you as yet. Please be patient and I will get to you as soon as I can. I have a long list!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

This is a fibercraft forum, not a grammar class. You've certainly hit many nerves here, since we're up to 36 pages & climbing. I am grateful for ALL contributors here, from all over the world. I struggle with two languages, only use one most of the time, & so far haven't had any trouble understanding a post since I joined. So what if someone spells something incorrectly?? When someone posts that they've made "scarfs" instead of "scarves", I understand it to mean that they've made more than one, or many. I'm impressed with their abilities to do so.
Sadly, your comments do not do that for me.


----------



## alidakyle

Designer1234 said:


> I am A Canadian and would never post that post -
> 
> I do wonder why you take one post from one Canadian and
> imply that we all would post such an unkind post. that is not the case. Take us individually. We are not proud that the original poster is one of us. I would think very few of us would agree or like her superior attitude.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf

kp isn't school and were not being graded


----------



## painthoss

julie windham wrote:
Are you aware that when you get on your high horse, it makes your ass look big?
I wrote this one down. Love it and will use it when needed.


carrottop71 said:


> I wrote this one down. Love it and will use it when needed.


That one and the one by the KP'er from Tennessee about picking flyshit out of black pepper. Both keepers!


----------



## meetoo

I'm live in British Columbia; I have lived in Saskatchewan, Alberta, Ontario. I have been to school in all provinces and worked in some. as a 74 year old, I'm sure I make mistakes in spelling, but try to correct them. but I am not perfect. some of us catch our spelling mistakes when re-reading however, not being perfect we may still miss some. We are on this site to learn from others re knitting, enjoy stories about each other and their lives, and generally are "pen pals". Perhaps some are from other countries, just learning English, which is one of the most difficult languages to learn so they tell me, so spelling isn't the best, but they are here and communicating and that is what this is all about - communication and making new "on-line" friends. there are more important things to worry about - good morning/afternoon/evening to one and all and hope you are/have had a great day! hugs to one and all from a hugger....


----------



## painthoss

sibergirl said:


> ann-other-knitter's comment is right on. It is polite and considerate and aimed at native English speakers. I have always thought that the way we present ourselves is important. In a forum like this one, we present ourselves through the written word. It takes only a few seconds to re-read what we have written and to make any corrections necessary. The important thing is that we TRY to do our best.


Well, what makes you think we are NOT trying to do our best? Perhaps what we think defines our best has less to do with someone's arbitrary standards than it does our particular goals for posting?

And to a previous poster who was saddened by our alleged offense at a preference for perfect spelling, nice try! One red herring does not an argument make.


----------



## alidakyle

flitri said:


> That is my pet peeve with spell correct, I know that I have the right spelling and it tells me that I haven't, we spell in the English way and a lot of the spell checkers are American programmes.


First thing I did on my tablet was to disable spell-check or rather auto-correct. My mistakes are mine and mine alone!!!


----------



## SQM

Jumping in late but I do know that some people are super-sensitive to grammar and spelling errors when encountered in writing. My friend, the editor, is just like that and so am I to an extent. I think that Ann tried to be as thoughtful as she could yet some of the responses were quite nasty. We are all hyper-sensitive to something or another.


----------



## n ancyrboyle

I, personally, am of the opinion that some of the responders are 'ruder' than the original poster. I'm prepared to leave this site if things keep on being 'snarky.


----------



## debbe

Thanks Moringstar! No matter where we go in this world,there is plenty of this foolishness to around!lol! Hugs from Canada...


----------



## alidakyle

susannahp said:


> Not all Canadians are like this one , we are more polite then she is but then she comes from BC which is akin to uppity ups as the saying goes ( sorry if I made a mistake in grammar) lol so pay no heed to someone like that, I choose to ignore them they are so self righteous!


From BC here......and your mistake is not in your grammar.


----------



## kitten65

Babsbarb, Too cute!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## alidakyle

Montana Gramma said:


> Ouch! BC is like California, full of folks from all over. My BC relatives are from Saskatchewan, Manitoba and Ontario.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene

Different countries spell words differently. Here in Australia, we spell favourite, like this, in America you spell it like this, - favorite - neither one is wrong - so maybe it is NOT the person posting - it is a difference in the different countries.;


----------



## seadog

painthoss said:


> Well, what makes you think we are NOT trying to do our best?


 If you are trying to do your best, then Ann's post does not concern you. But spelling is not [/quote]someone's arbitrary standard [/quote]


----------



## gina

ann-other-knitter wrote:
Thank you. You are a person who read and understood what I was getting at.I was just asking for a little courtesy. I didn't point out anyone in particular. Okay here you are. (I just deleted it.). Some of you didn't read the whole post. I'm not including anyone who is using English as a second language.

I have been stewing over my post for a few weeks, trying to be as courteous as possible not trying to hurt anyone. I try to help people by answering calls for help and some people don't have the courtesy to thank me for my help.
Ann



onegrannygoose said:


> Your arrogance astounds me If you are helping someone you should be doing it out of the goodness of your heart. Not to gain praise.
> 
> By the way I'm sorry I said Canadians are not polite. Just YOU


--------------

Ann, we all understood you, you're not that deep. We also understood your officious manner.

"Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language. "

How could anyone find that respectful and polite. Some might say speaking to, but not you. You're aiming at.

I attend a high school where we are expected to use proper grammar, spelling and punctuation in all of our writings...So these errors do jump out at me. But it's not my place to correct people. I leave that to the nuns.

On forums, I tend to write informally, as if speaking to a friend. It's very rare that I don't understand what the person means, because of grammar. I don't always understand the more complicated knitting advice, but oh well.

All done.


----------



## painthoss

painthoss wrote:
Well, what makes you think we are NOT trying to do our best?

If you are trying to do your best, then Ann's post does not concern you. But spelling is not [/quote]someone's arbitrary standard [/quote]

And the point is missed yet again. Please see the Red Herring comment.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie

ann-other-knitter said:


> I think that is a wonderful explanation of the English language. It is only since the inception of Texting that all these errors are happening. I do not pretend to be an English teacher, all I asked was for courtesy. I wonder if those people who post in Pigin English, knit the same way, if so I'd put it in the garbage. Enough said, I didn't think so many people would get in a huff. I guess I put it down to Cabin Fever. Ann


Gee, who peed in your Cherrios???


----------



## bigtimeyarnie

Of COURSE, I meant Cheerios!!


----------



## cspaen34

Thanks Designer1234, you are so right. Appreciate all contributions; I love knitting.and spelling is not a big concern. Heavens, all parts of the USA have various forms of spoken English! My new Samsung Tab 3 is also a challenge--much less spell check!


Designer1234 said:


> I have a new computer with spell check which is driving me crazy!
> I have even slowed down my keyboard so I can't type as fast as I usually do -- it has helped a bit but not much. I am not that concerned about the odd spelling mistake. I insisted my children to learn to spell properly but I would never ever, hurt anyone or insult anyone by complaining about their spelling. Who knows what education or what background people have. I was fortunate to learn to spell properly (and I certainly still type too quickly and end up with the odd mistake. )
> 
> it also occurs to me that there are some of us on KP who are not good spellers it doesn't matter.- I read the content of the posts rather than worry about spelling mistakes and would never
> complain to anyone about their spelling. Who knows what education background that person has, and who cares? Certainly not me. I am just glad to see them there and joining in.
> 
> I have only read the first page but am going back to read the rest as I wonder if others feel like I do - that it is a bit insulting (original post) and if it bothers you so much, maybe you should either put up with it, not mention it (which would be the polite thing to do , or stop reading the posts.
> 
> I don't think you realized that you could cause someone to stop posting because they know they are not a good speller and are embarrassed. Wouldn't that be a shame? I am hoping that has not happened. If someone isn't a good speller, please post anyway. We are not the spelling police on KP. We like your posts, we want you to post and you and everyone else is welcome here. I never look for poor spelling I look for the message - so do most of us. We are all KP members and there are many people with strenghts and weaknesses - I certainly know that I have weaknesses and I hope I am not being judged for them (too talkative possibly??????) yes, too opinionated ???????? yes, but I try not to insult people or hurt their feelings.


----------



## DeniseCM

Okay, so I read the OP and thought, Ann really gets peeved with bad spelling and grammar. She has every right to and that's her right. Maybe she's having a bad day. No problem. Let her be. THEN she posted, words to the effect that if our knitting is as bad as our spelling and grammar, she would toss it in the bin. That is an insult. Many thoughts have been posted by many KPers (last count, 37 pages) so may I, with respect, request that in future we send Ann a PM with our reply to a request or query, to be checked for any spelling and/or grammatical errors, before we hit the send button.
(Gosh, I do hope I haven't made any mistakes. It may cost me a sleepless night.)


----------



## Georgiegirl

WindingRoad said:


> You need to re-read the OP. She asks if people didn't learn to spell in school. That implies that we are stupid because we were taught to spell but are too stupid to learn it.
> 
> Remember dumb can be fixed, stupid is forever.


In other words.....Genius has it's limits --- Stupidity none!


----------



## Lillyhooch

So many responses. Personally I have not had difficulty in understanding any posts because of incorrect grammar or spelling. Sometimes because of the subject matter maybe. But the great thing about the human brain is its elasticity which allows it to fill in missing lines in drawings or pictures, or missing or wrong words or words spelt differently in texts. But I must admit that my mind is jarred when reading texts in abbreviated mode if u c wht I mn.


----------



## Dimples16

GudrunM said:


> Who cares, this group is about knitting not spelling.


 :thumbup:


----------



## robszombie

wow I clicked on the link thinking it would be a joke:-(! it's really sad , showed it to my husband (former special Ed teacher) he was also sad about it, you see alot of his students disabilities kept them from writing because of this very topic, people making them feel ashamed, they just never wrote anything :-( some if not most had ALOT to say. so I looked into some of Ann's other posts and it seems that maybe she's going thru some stuff? I also saw a few grammar mistakes so she's not perfect neither are any of us. love to live our differences!!! blessings to all!


----------



## headlemk

WindingRoad said:


> How does she determine that?


One can generally tell by how it is worded that English isn't their first language.

Kind of like Spanish isn't my first language and my syntax is totally awful in Spanish.


----------



## DeniseCM

lindaspinney said:


> I have a question for the people that think this lady has over stepped -


This is the way I was taught - I have a question for the people WHO think this lady has over-stepped

So, which is correct?


----------



## babsbarb

38 pages, unbelievable. It would be interesting to read all and do a chart as to how many feel like spelling is REAL important or Not!. But I am not going to waste my knitting time to do that. LOL!


----------



## colleenmay

Wow. I just came on and I cannot believe this. Ann voices a pet peeve and everyone rakes her over the coals for 38 pages. I thought we were kinder than that.


----------



## esj

Absolutely unnecessary picking up people on their spellings. Have you realised that there are even differences in English and American spellings ? Many users of this forum are not used to typing on a computer / tablet / laptop and to even entitle your post as you have, is insulting. Find something else to do, please.


----------



## Georgiegirl

Connie W said:


> Don't you wish we had a gender neutral pronoun for he/ she?


How 'bout ----

She - Him = Shim!

Hey, it works for me!


----------



## Marieta

babsbarb said:


> 38 pages, unbelievable. It would be interesting to read all and do a chart as to how many feel like spelling is REAL important or Not!. But I am not going to waste my knitting time to do that. LOL!


Ditto! Lets have 38 pages about something pleasant! Talk about sweating the small stuff. Ignore the silly comment! BTW I spell labor - labour, harbor - harbour, My spelling is based on the Queen's English. Is that also considered wrong?


----------



## BlueJay21

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


Way to go, Ann!!


----------



## sparrefankerl

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


Is there a spell check button when you send a quote? Where is the edit button? There are times I have to run for the dictionary when I don't know how to spell a word. Usually I'm just in doubt and when I look the word up I'm usually correct. Most of the time I read what I wrote, but sometimes I forget. If I make a mistake, I'd be happy to get a correction from you. My native language is not English, but I strive to spell correct.


----------



## meetoo

MrsMurdog said:


> I think some knitters on this forum have both their stitches and yarn balls a bit toooooo tight!


yes!!!!


----------



## Carole Murphy

Lillyhooch said:


> So many responses. Personally I have not had difficulty in understanding any posts because of incorrect grammar or spelling. Sometimes because of the subject matter maybe. But the great thing about the human brain is its elasticity which allows it to fill in missing lines in drawings or pictures, or missing or wrong words or words spelt differently in texts. But I must admit that my mind is jarred when reading texts in abbreviated mode if u c wht I mn.


yes, Iknow what you mean.


----------



## meetoo

alidakyle said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl

painthoss said:


> julie windham wrote:
> Are you aware that when you get on your high horse, it makes your ass look big?
> I wrote this one down. Love it and will use it when needed.
> That one and the one by the KP'er from Tennessee about picking flyshit out of black pepper. Both keepers!


Well thank you VERY much - I'm the KPer from Tennessee - I take your remarks as a compliment - Whew! Glad it's not a criticism! Please all my fellow KPers, feel free to use my witticism, just in case you missed it the 1st time ... & I quote: "That's picking the flyshit out of the pepper!" This is 1 of my DH's favorites - how can ya' not love a guy who talks like that!? Oh mercy - can't tell ya' more of his funnies - I'd most likely be kicked off of KP --- for sure!
Georgiegirl


----------



## knitnanny

onegrannygoose said:


> I always thought that Canadians were polite. Your post says I am wrong in that assumption.


Most of us Canadians ARE polite and the spelling errors don't bother me at all because I have learned never to judge another. People could be on pain meds, have bad eyesight, have a disability etc. and, as long as you can read the post, what does it matter?


----------



## Designer1234

knitnanny said:


> Most of us Canadians ARE polite and the spelling errors don't bother me at all because I have learned never to judge another. People could be on pain meds, have bad eyesight, have a disability etc. and, as long as you can read the post, what does it matter?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll: :shock:


----------



## meetoo

DollieD said:


> Good grief! I understood every word! :wink:


I did also! loved it.....


----------



## MrsMurdog

robszombie said:


> wow I clicked on the link thinking it would be a joke:-(! it's really sad , showed it to my husband (former special Ed teacher) he was also sad about it, you see alot of his students disabilities kept them from writing because of this very topic, people making them feel ashamed, they just never wrote anything :-( some if not most had ALOT to say. so I looked into some of Ann's other posts and it seems that maybe she's going thru some stuff? I also saw a few grammar mistakes so she's not perfect neither are any of us. love to live our differences!!! blessings to all!


My son is dyslexic and dropped out of school and worked to get his GED because the teachers insisted he could spell to the point where he refused to write anything in school.


----------



## TarLanding

I think it is more important than spelling to have anyone who
enjoys this site feel comfortable using it. I taught remedial
students. One does not have to be proficient in all aspects of
life to be a great person and have much to offer to make this
a better world.

You may be criticizing someone who least needs to be criticized.
This KP may be one place he/she feels secure and welcome.


----------



## Designer1234

kitten65 said:


> Babsbarb, Too cute!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Good heavens, Half of BC is made of of people who moved there from other Provinces. I hope to do that this year too! I lived in Vancouver for 9 years. Flowers and blossoms bloom on the coast, in February - that is enough for me. Nice people too, by the way.

Let us all stop insulting each other. I think maybe it is time to close this thread. We have all expressed our feelings and it is starting to get nastier and nastier. I am out of here. Nearly 40 pages should be enough to express ourselves - I am unwatching and I wish us all a great day,

*Applaud our differences -- be kind*. If you agree with those of us who have put this at the end of our posts, please join us and do so. That way we will know each other.

See you on other threads! or in the workshops! Designer


----------



## fisherwoman

Don't take Knitting Paradise so seriously. Lighten up! Tennessee Gal.............

I am sure if you 'requested knitting help' from one of the kind kp'ers on this site,, you would understand their English perfectly and any mis-spellings (not intended) would otherwise serve you well!

Fisherwoman


----------



## WindingRoad

headlemk said:


> One can generally tell by how it is worded that English isn't their first language.
> 
> Kind of like Spanish isn't my first language and my syntax is totally awful in Spanish.


Blimey I never thought of that. Am I British?


----------



## sparrefankerl

littlebaba said:


> Can you write something in German for me, would love to see your grammar there. English is my 4. language


If I wrote something in German to you, you'd die laughing, since I don't speak hoch deutsch only Nieder Bayerisch.


----------



## margaretinoregon

AMEN!


----------



## BlueJay21

But shouldn't we all make the effort to try and make our written communications intelligible. I must admit that poor grammar and poor spelling do make me wonder about the quality of the education our children are receiving. I always read my responses, but am ashamed to admit that sometimes, when I see them posted, I realize that I have missed a letter here or there. Mistakes happen.

I do not find anything impolite about Ann's posting. But I do find that many of the KPers are super sensitive about things that don't really matter. I try to temper my responses so that they are not rude or impolite, yet there have been comments made that I am rude. Sorry.


----------



## cialea

I am chalking ALL OF THIS up to the Winter-Time Blues!


----------



## domsmum

I have to be clear and concise in my work and I dislike sloppy formal written communications but I struggle with spelling and grammar when I'm tired. Would spoil KP for me if I had to do the same checks and re-reading and couldn't post spontaneously.


----------



## WindingRoad

BlueJay21 said:


> But shouldn't we all make the effort to try and make our written communications intelligible. I must admit that poor grammar and poor spelling do make me wonder about the quality of the education our children are receiving. I always read my responses, but am ashamed to admit that sometimes, when I see them posted, I realize that I have missed a letter here or there. Mistakes happen.
> 
> I do not find anything impolite about Ann's posting. But I do find that many of the KPers are super sensitive about things that don't really matter. I try to temper my responses so that they are not rude or impolite, yet there have been comments made that I am rude. Sorry.


If they don't really matter maybe she shouldn't have brought it up????


----------



## fran the florist

My Mum used to say "If you have nothing nice to say, say nothing" KP'ers are like a family, we look after each other. Why not read Vere M and knit some squares for charity, instead of denigrating your fellow knitters.


----------



## robszombie

MrsMurdog said:


> My son is dyslexic and dropped out of school and worked to get his GED because the teachers insisted he could spell to the point where he refused to write anything in school.


I'm sorry for your son:-( but good for him getting his GED!!! my brother also suffered learning disabilities, he dropped out of school for the same reason. I volunteered in my dh's class many times and always felt and tried to convey a true love for those kids! this seemed to be a tremendous tool as I see many now graduated working and feeling good about themselves! they always give me hugs and thank both of us for the patience! blessings to you and yours!


----------



## meetoo

susannahp said:


> Not all Canadians are like this one , we are more polite then she is but then she comes from BC which is akin to uppity ups as the saying goes ( sorry if I made a mistake in grammar) lol so pay no heed to someone like that, I choose to ignore them they are so self righteous!


I was born in Fort William (now Thunder Bay), have lived in Saskatchewan, Alberta and now BC. I find the people here in BC not much different from those in Thunder Bay, Regina, Calgary and now Surrey. We all have good days and bad days, and days we wish we hadn't got out of bed. forgive and forget - and thank goodness we have people with whom we can communicate, not only about knitting, but our lives. oh, it would be lonely without you all....


----------



## fran the florist

Hit the wrong key, should be denigrading


----------



## sumnerusa

littlebaba said:


> Can you write something in German for me, would love to see your grammar there. English is my 4. language


She specifically addressed her comments to those who use English as their FIRST language. Also, she was not the least bit unkind in her comments.


----------



## jvallas

painthoss said:


> Mucho good stuff snipped for brevity. Jvallas, are you married? If not, will you marry me?


Hahahahaha. You'll like me better if you _don't_ marry me!


----------



## painthoss

Georgiegirl said:


> Well thank you VERY much - I'm the KPer from Tennessee - I take your remarks as a compliment - Whew! Glad it's not a criticism! Please all my fellow KPers, feel free to use my witticism, just in case you missed it the 1st time ... & I quote: "That's picking the flyshit out of the pepper!" This is 1 of my DH's favorites - how can ya' not love a guy who talks like that!? Oh mercy - can't tell ya' more of his funnies - I'd most likely be kicked off of KP --- for sure!
> Georgiegirl


Your DH must be a hoot, I'd love to hear more of his sayings. I laughed and laughed over this one.


----------



## sumnerusa

mopgenorth said:


> Just curious - what criteria are you using to determine who is native English-speaking and who speaks English as a second language?
> 
> Come on down to Washington and have a toke or two - it might help you get down off that pedestal of yours before you fall and break your neck.


Your comments are, unlike hers, very unkind.


----------



## painthoss

jvallas said:


> Hahahahaha. You'll like me better if you _don't_ marry me!


It could be an internet marriage. A meeting of like minded souls.


----------



## jvallas

nuthouse said:


> The main reason I see for spelling mistakes on KP are typing errors, especially hitting the wrong key usually beside the one we needed - therefor it's usually easy to work out what the poster actually meant. I like to re-check my posts because I am an ex-teacher but I don't expect everyone on KP to be as rigid as me!! My daughters laugh at my text messages on my mobile as I can not bring myself to use shortcut 'text' words & symbols and I'm a stickler for punctuation too. Needless to say, it usually takes me longer to type emails/posts & texts. OH well!!!!!!


Ha! You just reminded me -- when I had an old-fashioned phone, my brother kept texting me. Using that horrible phone, I texted him back that I'd rather not text "because it's too cumbersome on this phone."

He wrote back, "Well, *yeah*, if you're gonna use words like 'cumbersome' on a phone!"


----------



## jvallas

scottishlass said:


> Haud yer whesth and get on wae yer life wumman


 :thumbup:


----------



## luvnknit

painthoss said:


> Several very good points made here and in other posts. And may I add, my husband has an MBA and can't spell worth doodly squat.
> 
> Wait, should that be doodley? Doodly. Doodley. They both look funny now.


Uh oh. I think it's diddly squat. Or is it diddley or diddlee?

My husband was a high school teacher with credentials to teach multiple subjects and he had a poopload of trouble spelling. Still does. 
But he's one great husband.
Go figure.


----------



## fisherwoman

Oops! I didn't use auto-check. My post is directed to the gal from Powell River, BC, Canada, not Tennessee.

Time to lighten up! 

I am sure if you request knitting help, you would not other to otherwise worry or call attention to kp'ers mis-spellings!

Fisherwoman


----------



## jangmb

Irish knitter said:


> PLEASE..I do not want anyone to take offense to this...
> 
> I guess I am in trouble....I am 62 and an american AND I went to college.....
> sometimes I can't remember how to spell a word.
> sometimes I am so excited my fingers can't keep up with my brain
> sometimes I am just "plain stupid" because I am ADHD and OCD..
> will you guys PLEASE put up with me???!!!
> 
> I mean this in a friendly manner because sometimes when I post people take it the wrong way and I get into trouble.
> 
> I'm so excited...we might get some rain!!


 :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purdeygirl

May I respectfully point out that your own post is not that grammatically well constructed. We are all different thank goodness but you may have put some people off from posting.


----------



## dikig

luvnknit said:


> Uh oh. I think it's diddly squat. Or is it diddley or diddlee?
> 
> Most people that mentioned it, type diddly. If the majority rules,
> that has to be it.
> 
> Suggestion for another "fun" topic... Who wants to start a thread
> listing pet peeves?


----------



## Glenlady

Is anybody bored with this topic now-- I know I am, shall we move on to something worth talking about   :XD:


----------



## jvallas

Ell-J said:


> Ann's suggestion to go back and correct obvious errors before posting was certainly not out of line or an insult to anyone's intelligence or education. It's just good manners and good sense and respecting the reader. What we're writing on this forum could be read by hundreds -- thousands? -- of interested people. Isn't it worth the extra time to make it the best it can be?


My best is quite likely different from yours, in all things.


----------



## Glenlady

dikig said:


> luvnknit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh. I think it's diddly squat. Or is it diddley or diddlee?
> 
> Most people that mentioned it, type diddly. If the majority rules,
> that has to be it.
> 
> Suggestion for another "fun" topic... Who wants to start a thread
> listing pet peeves?
> 
> 
> 
> Good suggestion, because as I said before, I'm bored with this one   :XD: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## meetoo

Glenlady said:


> Is anybody bored with this topic now-- I know I am, shall we move on to something worth talking about   :XD:


how 'bout "how's your sex life?"....that should get some fair comments!!!! ;-) :lol:


----------



## jvallas

radar said:


> My hubby for instance is a lazy mouthed individual despite him having a university education. He told daughter that his dad was doing okay but they had to put a cathedral in. We darn near choke trying not to laugh. He does know he speaks gobbledegook and even giggles himself. I will not correct him or anyone else.


Ok, spitting out my coffee.


----------



## anotherknitter

With 41 pages, I didn't read all the comments, but from what I did read, it seemed most people were offended by the first post. Isn't 41 pages made up (mainly) of reprimands enough for a post about spelling? When is enough too much? She may have made some feel bad with her post, but I'm pretty sure the favor has been returned by now.


----------



## ChristmasTree

My goodness, 41 pages! I think this one wins the prize for longest post.


----------



## jvallas

Connie W said:


> People do get an impression of you by how you write, like it or not.


So true. But they don't necessarily tell you how stupid they think you are because of your inability to write as clearly as they do.


----------



## Mevbb

Are you kidding me?


----------



## Glenlady

meetoo said:


> how 'bout "how's your sex life?"....that should get some fair comments!!!! ;-) :lol:


LOL mines non existant, well I am a widow and 80 years old!!! :XD: :XD:  :mrgreen:


----------



## Rosette

Wow! 41 pages.
Not only is English my first language; I am English! Must try harder? Why? If my grammar or spelling offends you, please ignore it. Who are you to criticise me? Who put you in charge?
What did you expect to achieve by posting such comments? I am at a loss to understand your motive behind your post.

Oh, and by the way, if my knitting was as bad as your manners, I would toss it in the bin!


----------



## jvallas

Connie W said:


> Don't you wish we had a gender neutral pronoun for he/ she?


"They" is fast taking over, and now considered correct, and I *hate* it. I long for the days when "he" covered all the bases without having to worry about political correctness.


----------



## scoobaybay

I confess that I have real thing about misspelled words, but I just bite my tongue and go with the flow. It is just not worth it to correct someone and possibly hurt their feelings. Sometimes my tongue gets pretty raw!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter

anotherknitter said:


> With 41 pages, I didn't read all the comments, but from what I did read, it seemed most people were offended by the first post. Isn't 41 pages made up (mainly) of reprimands enough for a post about spelling? When is enough too much? She may have made some feel bad with her post, but I'm pretty sure the favor has been returned by now.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jvallas

sibergirl said:


> ann-other-knitter's comment is right on. It is polite and considerate and aimed at native English speakers. I have always thought that the way we present ourselves is important. In a forum like this one, we present ourselves through the written word. It takes only a few seconds to re-read what we have written and to make any corrections necessary. The important thing is that we TRY to do our best.


I'm really not presenting myself. I'm trying to find out stuff about knitting.


----------



## Nanknit

robszombie said:


> I'm sorry for your son:-( but good for him getting his GED!!! my brother also suffered learning disabilities, he dropped out of school for the same reason. I volunteered in my dh's class many times and always felt and tried to convey a true love for those kids! this seemed to be a tremendous tool as I see many now graduated working and feeling good about themselves! they always give me hugs and thank both of us for the patience! blessings to you and yours!


My brother has learning disabilities and was in a remedial class throughout his (short) school life. He went out to work at 14 and excelled in customer service. He had a unique knack of being able to read people. He always believed that his reading ability was almost nonexistent. At aged 54 he went to an adult remedial reading class. On the first night he was asked to read to the teacher. Mortified, horrified, scared and totally shattered, he started to read a year 2 book. The teacher put her hand on his shoulder and asked him who told him he couldn't read. He was told he couldn't read by teachers, peers etc and so that became his belief, his internal dialogue. Be very aware of what you tell children (and adults) as it can impact their whole lives. Encouragement and kindness have been the keys to unlocking the joy of reading for my brother, it's such a pity it took so long. EMBRACE OUR DIFFERENCES.........BE KIND.


----------



## morningstar

scaron said:


> I must admit that i am a little offended by this post. I love all the help and support that i get from everybody in this forum. My knitting skills have improved and i dare to try some new techniques. That being said ...
> I am a French Canadian living in the USA, it is a piece of cake for me to write in French but English is still a major struggle (you can probably guess that by now). There is a BIG learning process for some of us. Some degree of patience must be part of the deal! There is alot of good people here and i enjoy this site very much :thumbup:


I only wish that I had the ability to communicate in French that you have for English! Good for you!


----------



## Stephhy

onegrannygoose said:


> I always thought that Canadians were polite. Your post says I am wrong in that assumption.


Well, I'm from San Fransisco & I've thought the same things sometimes. But I'd rather people participate, even if they are bad spellers or just hurried typists.

I've haven't heard the worst, though. "have went" is a peeve of mine!


----------



## Stephhy

Carole Murphy said:


> If you call this inappropriate posting part of your love and hugs to us, you need some basic lessons on etiquite and bsic humility. shame on you, At almost 80 years of age I don't need or want to be corrected for my spelling errors whether due to typos or anything else.
> yes, I do take offense at this posting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stephhy

painthoss said:


> Several very good points made here and in other posts. And may I add, my husband has an MBA and can't spell worth doodly squat.
> 
> Wait, should that be doodley? Doodly. Doodley. They both look funny now.


Better than doody squat, I say. :-D


----------



## jvallas

alidakyle said:


> From BC here......and your mistake is not in your grammar.


 :thumbup:


----------



## elly69

Of course you understand that a few of us are 'down under'and our English spelling is a little different to your American spelling. Yes I learned to spell at school and also learned how to use punctuation marks.


----------



## katy

I understand your issue. My step daughter cannot spell for beans. But, that's the new modern generation. I had phonetics as a youth and consequently spell fairly well. Maybe that program should still be part of the school system. 

But, also having been a secretary, I usually re-read my letters, etc., to make sure they say what I want them to impart. Good luck, or just grin and bear it!


----------



## gma11331

Stephhy said:


> Better than doody squat, I say. :-D


Lol. Love that expression "doodly (doodley, doodlie) squat." I remember taking our rabbit to the vet. His name was "Spiffey." The receptionist, I guess caution about people's sensitivity to name spelling, asked if it was "Spiffey or Spiffie." Told her I really didn't give a damn and in fact has never even thought about it.


----------



## morningstar

elly69 said:


> Of course you understand that a few of us are 'down under'and our English spelling is a little different to your American spelling. Yes I learned to spell at school and also learned how to use punctuation marks.


Hi Elly, The US is a big country with more accents than any of us can count. From state to state and region to region, people have their own way of speaking and writing English. All of us goof up our sentence structure, spelling and punctuation at times...as far as the "rules" go. Well, good! Let's just express ourselves and not worry about being so rigidly correct. We Americans welcome your 'down under' spelling and charming accent!


----------



## meetoo

Glenlady said:


> LOL mines non existant, well I am a widow and 80 years old!!! :XD: :XD:  :mrgreen:


there was something I used to do that was fun and my husband who is 83 and I'm 74 says the same thing, but neither one of us can remember what it was!!!!! :roll:


----------



## deshka

This whole thing has amazed me so. First, I don't believe that Ann meant anyone any distress. Like one poster said, if you are trying to do your best, the post does not concern you. I believe the above sentence/post to be true. More of what amazes me is the depth of pure mean spirited statements, coming from what I had thought were descent people. In your heart of hearts, do you really sink that low? It appears some of you do, and worse even. Ann has gone through some very hard times, some traumatic times, times that no one should have to endure. I don't know her personally, I only have read some of her posts. Some of you speak of rudeness, Yeah, I sure saw a lot of that, but not so much from Ann. Like it or not, you are judged on what you post, that is all the readers have to go on. If you don't care what you post, or are too lazy to do your best, that is what people see. I have seen/read so much evil thoughts, I did not think people who claim to be nice, compassionate, caring, tolerant, loving individuals had this much evil in their hearts. Yeah, I bet some of those are very religious and go to church every Sunday or their chosen religious days. I am also amazed of how easy it is for some to attack the supporters, or the ones who agree with what Ann was posting about, the subject. Should not everyone strive to be as good as they can be? It seems not as per some of the posts. And you know what? I still say, 'If the shoe fits, wear it'. Ok, now start the attack on me, it only makes me stronger. But, before I go, I suggest some of you go back and re-read what you wrote about Ann, it may chill your frozen heart even more to think what you said about a person who was trying to help some improve themselves. Blast away, I know it's coming and I really don't give a shit what you say about me, or to me.


----------



## impatient knitter

Here's my 2 cents worth...which is probably reduced to a penny by now.

Firstly, I have an excellent English background, thanks to a marvelous high school teacher who didn't accept any mistakes in spelling -- EVER. Her words still echo in my ears. But I wanted to make a couple of comments here.

I believe that many people on this forum not only have English as a second language, but some also have a COMPUTER as a second language. People perfectly capable of speaking our native language, are NOT necessarily fluent in computer usage. Not all of us place our fingers on the "home row," and type like we might have learned in school. As a former medical transcriptionist, I had to type 100 words a minute, with fewer than 5 errors on a page. I did it because it was required. But not all people can type fast, or well, because they don't use all their fingers; they're from the "H&P" school: "hunt and peck," and probably use two fingers....maybe three at the most. More errors are made that way, unintentionally. You'll get double letters, left-out letters, and just wrong letters!

Lastly, I graduated high school and a post-graduate school for LPN. My daughter graduated high school and was only 3 credits short of an associates' degree in college, which she apparently never felt necessary to finish. You would be hard pressed to believe, from the way she writes, that she even ATTENDED high school, let alone was graduated from one and almost completed college. And if I try to correct her vocal "trashing" of the English language, she says, "WHATever!" But then, she's 47 years old, so it's too late for her!

As far as I'm concerned, if I can figure out what someone is trying to say on this forum, that's all I need. If I can get the message, I feel that's what it's all about. When someone tells me, "Your croshayed wedding gown are butiful." I understand what he or she means. And that's all that counts with me.

Done now.


----------



## threecentsshort

Am I the only one who feels sorry for the poster of the original post? It is something I would have never posted but it seems to be something that she feels strongly about. I though she posed her comments in a non threatening manner. Truthfully I was totally surprised by all the negative comments directed to her & her post. I wish her well. I hope that she can put today behind. Just one question, why all the angry replys out their ? It comes across as a witch hunt. Show a little love to your fellow KP. Life is to short for all that anger.


----------



## Linda6885

I think you are better off if you ignor the misspelled words of others, than pointing this out. The best you can do,since this is a public forum and not a spelling class, is to check your own posts. Otherwise, no matter how you may not want to offend anyone, you have. Now hope that it all fades away.


----------



## ChrisGV

I don't have a problem reading the different ways people communicate. Sometimes when I read, I think 'oh that person must be from the UK, or Australia or wherever'. This is an education for me too. No complaints here


----------



## Knitting by Nana

well said impatient knitter !!!



impatient knitter said:


> Here's my 2 cents worth...which is probably reduced to a penny by now.
> 
> Firstly, I have an excellent English background, thanks to a marvelous high school teacher who didn't accept any mistakes in spelling -- EVER. Her words still echo in my ears. But I wanted to make a couple of comments here.
> 
> I believe that many people on this forum not only have English as a second language, but some also have a COMPUTER as a second language. People perfectly capable of speaking our native language, are NOT necessarily fluent in computer usage. Not all of us place our fingers on the "home row," and type like we might have learned in school. As a former medical transcriptionist, I had to type 100 words a minute, with fewer than 5 errors on a page. I did it because it was required. But not all people can type fast, or well, because they don't use all their fingers; they're from the "H&P" school: "hunt and peck," and probably use two fingers....maybe three at the most. More errors are made that way, unintentionally. You'll get double letters, left-out letters, and just wrong letters!
> 
> Lastly, I graduated high school and a post-graduate school for LPN. My daughter graduated high school and was only 3 credits short of an associates' degree in college, which she apparently never felt necessary to finish. You would be hard pressed to believe, from the way she writes, that she even ATTENDED high school, let alone was graduated from one and almost completed college. And if I try to correct her vocal "trashing" of the English language, she says, "WHATever!" But then, she's 47 years old, so it's too late for her!
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, if I can figure out what someone is trying to say on this forum, that's all I need. If I can get the message, I feel that's what it's all about. When someone tells me, "Your croshayed wedding gown are butiful." I understand what he or she means. And that's all that counts with me.
> 
> Done now.


----------



## alidakyle

Glenlady said:


> LOL mines non existant, well I am a widow and 80 years old!!! :XD: :XD:  :mrgreen:


  :thumbup: :thumbup: :-( :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nomadbubbe

Wow.....why so hard on someone who is trying to make a point. I am a teacher and will not give credit to a student who is expected to spell words correctly. Language is America's way of communicating. As a newby to internet shorthand, I don't get half of what is being said. It is just another foreign language to me. Are those critics able to decipher the meaning of misspelled words????? I am unable to do so, sorry....


----------



## Yarngrandma

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


Boy did you stir up a can of worms
:wink:


----------



## Linda6885

I am not surprised, having been here a long time. This kind of comment no matter how 'kindly' she tried to say it, is not passed on by those who are usually less kind. I made this mistake once by posting a small critisim and I got blasted for it. it is a public forum with all kinds of people, these kind of postings seem to bring out the worst in people. I agree with you but saying so doesn't help much.



threecentsshort said:


> Am I the only one who feels sorry for the poster of the original post? It is something I would have never posted but it seems to be something that she feels strongly about. I though she posed her comments in a non threatening manner. Truthfully I was totally surprised by all the negative comments directed to her & her post. I wish her well. I hope that she can put today behind. Just one question, why all the angry replys out their ? It comes across as a witch hunt. Show a little love to your fellow KP. Life is to short for all that anger.


----------



## anotherknitter

threecentsshort said:


> Am I the only one who feels sorry for the poster of the original post? It is something I would have never posted but it seems to be something that she feels strongly about. I though she posed her comments in a non threatening manner. Truthfully I was totally surprised by all the negative comments directed to her & her post. I wish her well. I hope that she can put today behind. Just one question, why all the angry replys out their ? It comes across as a witch hunt. Show a little love to your fellow KP. Life is to short for all that anger.


I agree. This goes beyond rude and into abusive. I don't think some who have posted replies here can claim a moral high-ground.


----------



## jadancey

threecentsshort said:


> Am I the only one who feels sorry for the poster of the original post? It is something I would have never posted but it seems to be something that she feels strongly about. I though she posed her comments in a non threatening manner. Truthfully I was totally surprised by all the negative comments directed to her & her post. I wish her well. I hope that she can put today behind. Just one question, why all the angry replys out their ? It comes across as a witch hunt. Show a little love to your fellow KP. Life is to short for all that anger.


I certainly agree with you. The original poster was just stating her opinion and I think she did so with tact and respect for others. I took offence from the comment that because of one post, all Canadians were called impolite. Really!


----------



## WindingRoad

threecentsshort said:


> Am I the only one who feels sorry for the poster of the original post? It is something I would have never posted but it seems to be something that she feels strongly about. I though she posed her comments in a non threatening manner. Truthfully I was totally surprised by all the negative comments directed to her & her post. I wish her well. I hope that she can put today behind. Just one question, why all the angry replys out their ? It comes across as a witch hunt. Show a little love to your fellow KP. Life is to short for all that anger.


Did you think she showed love for us?


----------



## WindingRoad

nomadbubbe said:


> Wow.....why so hard on someone who is trying to make a point. I am a teacher and will not give credit to a student who is expected to spell words correctly. Language is America's way of communicating. As a newby to internet shorthand, I don't get half of what is being said. It is just another foreign language to me. Are those critics able to decipher the meaning of misspelled words????? I am unable to do so, sorry....


We aren't your students. If we mis spell a word do you give us detention. Like another teacher here said, "Put away your red pen"


----------



## WindingRoad

deshka said:


> This whole thing has amazed me so. First, I don't believe that Ann meant anyone any distress. Like one poster said, if you are trying to do your best, the post does not concern you. I believe the above sentence/post to be true. More of what amazes me is the depth of pure mean spirited statements, coming from what I had thought were descent people. In your heart of hearts, do you really sink that low? It appears some of you do, and worse even. Ann has gone through some very hard times, some traumatic times, times that no one should have to endure. I don't know her personally, I only have read some of her posts. Some of you speak of rudeness, Yeah, I sure saw a lot of that, but not so much from Ann. Like it or not, you are judged on what you post, that is all the readers have to go on. If you don't care what you post, or are too lazy to do your best, that is what people see. I have seen/read so much evil thoughts, I did not think people who claim to be nice, compassionate, caring, tolerant, loving individuals had this much evil in their hearts. Yeah, I bet some of those are very religious and go to church every Sunday or their chosen religious days. I am also amazed of how easy it is for some to attack the supporters, or the ones who agree with what Ann was posting about, the subject. Should not everyone strive to be as good as they can be? It seems not as per some of the posts. And you know what? I still say, 'If the shoe fits, wear it'. Ok, now start the attack on me, it only makes me stronger. But, before I go, I suggest some of you go back and re-read what you wrote about Ann, it may chill your frozen heart even more to think what you said about a person who was trying to help some improve themselves. Blast away, I know it's coming and I really don't give a shit what you say about me, or to me.


Define descent people.... please.


----------



## anotherknitter

This is a lot of hate and anger from people who claim they want everyone to be polite. It's unfortunate. I thought I found a nice forum without so much of the hate and rudeness seen in so many online forums. I guess I was wrong. The people who think that filling 43 pages with reprimands is acceptable are the ones ruining this forum, not the original poster.


----------



## WindingRoad

jadancey said:


> I certainly agree with you. The original poster was just stating her opinion and I think she did so with tact and respect for others. I took offence from the comment that because of one post, all Canadians were called impolite. Really!


She stated more than her opinion. She told us to correct our mistakes. Who died here and left her boss?


----------



## WindingRoad

anotherknitter said:


> This is a lot of hate and anger from people who claim they want everyone to be polite. It's unfortunate. I thought I found a nice forum without so much of the hate and rudeness seen in so many online forums. I guess I was wrong. The people who think that filling 43 pages with reprimands is acceptable are the ones ruining this forum, not the original poster.


Again we didn't start the fire. Do you really think there would be 43 pages if the OP hadn't posted?


----------



## misellen

mambo22 said:


> Take a look at this paragraph. Can you read what it says? All the letters have been jumbled (mixed). Only the first and last letter of ecah word is in the right place:
> I cnduo't bvleiee taht I culod aulaclty uesdtannrd waht I was rdnaieg. Unisg the icndeblire pweor of the hmuan mnid, aocdcrnig to rseecrah at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mttaer in waht oderr the lterets in a wrod are, the olny irpoamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rhgit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whoutit a pboerlm. Tihs is bucseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey ltteer by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Aaznmig, huh? Yaeh and I awlyas tghhuot slelinpg was ipmorantt! See if yuor fdreins can raed tihs too.


Read it with no problem, even with my cataracts lol,. The human brain is marvelous isn't it? I had seen this demonstrated once before in other circumstances.


----------



## dwidget

i have friends that use tablets and ipads. believe me when my one friend wrote stitch her ipad corrected it and put sick. ipads put what they want you have no control over them. LOL


----------



## galaxycraft

dwidget said:


> i have friends that use tablets and ipads. believe me when my one friend wrote stitch her ipad corrected it and put sick.
> *ipads put what they want you have no control over them. *LOL





galaxycraft said:


> How to Disable Autocorrect on an iPhone/iPod Touch -- http://www.wikihow.com/Disable-Autocorrect-on-an-iPhone/iPod-Touch
> 
> How do I turn off Auto Correct in Internet Explorer -- http://www.ricksdailytips.com/disable-autocorrect/
> 
> How to Turn Off Auto Correct for Text Messaging on the iPhone 5 -- http://www.solveyourtech.com/how-to-turn-off-auto-correct-for-text-messaging-on-the-iphone-5/
> 
> How to Turn Off Auto Correct on the iPhone -- http://www.gottabemobile.com/2013/03/09/how-to-turn-off-auto-correct-on-the-iphone/
> 
> *>>> How can I turn off iPad autocorrect *-- http://www.theipadguide.com/faq/how-can-i-turn-ipad-autocorrect
> 
> *>>> How to Turn Off Auto-Correct on the iPad* -- http://ipad.about.com/od/ipad_basics/ss/How-To-Turn-Off-Auto-Correct-On-The-Ipad.htm
> 
> * >>> and this one* -- http://www.padgadget.com/2014/02/03/padgadgets-ipad-tips-stupid-autocorrect-how-to-turn-off-the-autocorrect-feature-in-ios/
> 
> Can find other pages by Googling "how to disable auto correct" and then your device.


----------



## ayjay

picky-picky!
Some can barley speak English let alone write it. Good grief have you too much time on your hands.? Try Knitting or Crocheting. 
ayjay


----------



## Elder Ellen

I don't think it was rude for Ann to suggest that we be careful when we post. Some rather wierd things show up both here and on other forums. If we weren't in such haste to post, we would probably catch many of our inadvertant mistakes in spelling, grammar, typing, etc. I know that I am a lousy speller so I try to catch my most obvious mistakes before I push "Send". Good communication requires some effort in both sending and receiving. I think some of the responses to Ann's suggestion tend to show a lot less respect than her original post. I'd say that we all should do the best we can, and use a dictionary if we are in doubt. (I'm guessing that most of us still have one around.) I believe Ann did mention something about English being one's first language, and it is the one that we use here. Most people I know who have learned English as a second language are more careful in expressing themsekves than native speakers. If we fail to understand, they usually encourage correction. Why should we be so touchy?


----------



## sumnerusa

deshka said:


> This whole thing has amazed me so. First, I don't believe that Ann meant anyone any distress. Like one poster said, if you are trying to do your best, the post does not concern you. I believe the above sentence/post to be true. More of what amazes me is the depth of pure mean spirited statements, coming from what I had thought were descent people. In your heart of hearts, do you really sink that low? It appears some of you do, and worse even. Ann has gone through some very hard times, some traumatic times, times that no one should have to endure. I don't know her personally, I only have read some of her posts. Some of you speak of rudeness, Yeah, I sure saw a lot of that, but not so much from Ann. Like it or not, you are judged on what you post, that is all the readers have to go on. If you don't care what you post, or are too lazy to do your best, that is what people see. I have seen/read so much evil thoughts, I did not think people who claim to be nice, compassionate, caring, tolerant, loving individuals had this much evil in their hearts. Yeah, I bet some of those are very religious and go to church every Sunday or their chosen religious days. I am also amazed of how easy it is for some to attack the supporters, or the ones who agree with what Ann was posting about, the subject. Should not everyone strive to be as good as they can be? It seems not as per some of the posts. And you know what? I still say, 'If the shoe fits, wear it'. Ok, now start the attack on me, it only makes me stronger. But, before I go, I suggest some of you go back and re-read what you wrote about Ann, it may chill your frozen heart even more to think what you said about a person who was trying to help some improve themselves. Blast away, I know it's coming and I really don't give a shit what you say about me, or to me.


Deshka, I could not have said it better. As I sit here reading all of these posts, I am amazed that there are so many mean spirited people on this site. In the past, there were a select few that seemed to relish in posting nasty cut throat comments. There are those who have participated in this discussion that I have always felt must be compassionate kind hearted people (according to some of their previous posts). I guess I have poor judgement. Ann certainly does not deserve all the nasty posts. You have all shown your true colors and I am certain Ann wishes she had never posted her topic in the first place.


----------



## mmorris

AMEN!


----------



## luvnknit

dikig said:


> luvnknit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh. I think it's diddly squat. Or is it diddley or diddlee?
> 
> Most people that mentioned it, type diddly. If the majority rules,
> that has to be it.
> 
> Suggestion for another "fun" topic... Who wants to start a thread
> listing pet peeves?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great idea. I haven't read the next dozen or so pages.........have we started the pet peeves thread yet? Count me in.
Click to expand...


----------



## La la patti

Really??? Don't we have anything more important to gripe about? My family gets a huge kick out of some of our devices spelling corrections.
Some of the have been down right dirty ;-D


----------



## La la patti

I meant some of them ...see what I mean? Very easy to make a goof .


----------



## ruthann1942

The gal that posted was being polite and considerate in what was "her" opinion. But, many of you have not been polite and considerate but offensive in what you said and how you said it. So you are actually doing the thing that you are saying she did. That makes you more guilty. So quick to take offense.


----------



## ChrisGV

jvallas said:


> My best is quite likely different from yours, in all things.


Thank you Jvallas. Your best is wonderful, as are many others.


----------



## Marlys

I did not know that we are judged on spelling here. It's not an English school is it ?? English is my second language so I try very hard. Please understand that too before making comments on spelling. We are just an bunch of people having an interest in knitting...


ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


----------



## Beachkc

Hay guys, tomorrow is a whole new day!


----------



## Nancy S.

I don't care if someone corrects my spelling or how I use a word in a sentence. That helps me to not make that error again.
As to typing in all caps. Who ever came up with the idea that typing in all caps is yelling is crazy. I have several friends who are legally blind & can only read letters that are typed or written in large caps. I send them texts & sometimes forget to change the machine off of caps. For this I apologize in advance. For me, type in large caps if you want, it is easier for me to read & I don't take offense.


----------



## luvnknit

Linda6885 said:


> I think you are better off if you ignor the misspelled words of others, than pointing this out. The best you can do,since this is a public forum and not a spelling class, is to check your own posts. Otherwise, no matter how you may not want to offend anyone, you have. Now hope that it all fades away.


This is well said.
The point is, we all have busy lives and we all have difficulties to deal with. We do the best we can. But when we are called out on something like our grammar or our spelling by someone who doesn't know us or what we've been through in this life, it can and is usually hurtful, offensive, no matter how well intending the "corrector" is. That is the consequence of criticism.

I don't think anyone on a knitting and crocheting forum expects to be criticized on their ability to spell, write or manage their computer well. Rather, we may well recognize our own errors as we read the pages and pages of posts discussing all kinds of issues and thereby improve those skills. That is why teachers, like myself, assign reading to our English students. They learn by reading, just like us as we read these pages.

Do you think I'm off the mark on how criticism hurts, offends? 
Someone here said a can of worms was opened on this post. People from around the world have weighed in on this. Calling out KPers who have difficulty (for a plethora of valid reasons)with their spelling and grammar has touched a nerve. Well over 35 pages of comments.

Criticism has it's consequences.


----------



## Elder Ellen

luvnknit said:


> Uh oh. I think it's diddly squat. Or is it diddley or diddlee?
> 
> My husband was a high school teacher with credentials to teach multiple subjects and he had a poopload of trouble spelling. Still does.
> But he's one great husband.
> Go figure.


----------



## painthoss

luvnknit said:


> Uh oh. I think it's diddly squat. Or is it diddley or diddlee?
> 
> My husband was a high school teacher with credentials to teach multiple subjects and he had a poopload of trouble spelling. Still does.
> But he's one great husband.
> Go figure.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
One great day, I'm gonna start a thread to settle the Great Doodley Question. Ronnie Hawkins sang, "My gal is red hot, your gal ain't doodly squat."

And on the other hand, we have Bo Diddley.

And on the third hand, what do we have? 
:lol:


----------



## painthoss

dikig said:


> luvnknit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh. I think it's diddly squat. Or is it diddley or diddlee?
> 
> Most people that mentioned it, type diddly. If the majority rules,
> that has to be it.
> 
> Suggestion for another "fun" topic... Who wants to start a thread
> listing pet peeves?
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, the question is far from settled. Nobody ('cept me) has provided any historical references, like Casey Casem's top 20, with Ronnie Hawkins providing a definitive useage of the Doodley nomenclature.
> 
> Not that I'm downshouting your Pet Peeves idea, I say go for it!
Click to expand...


----------



## painthoss

Nanknit said:


> My brother has learning disabilities and was in a remedial class throughout his (short) school life. He went out to work at 14 and excelled in customer service. He had a unique knack of being able to read people. He always believed that his reading ability was almost nonexistent. At aged 54 he went to an adult remedial reading class. On the first night he was asked to read to the teacher. Mortified, horrified, scared and totally shattered, he started to read a year 2 book. The teacher put her hand on his shoulder and asked him who told him he couldn't read. He was told he couldn't read by teachers, peers etc and so that became his belief, his internal dialogue. Be very aware of what you tell children (and adults) as it can impact their whole lives. Encouragement and kindness have been the keys to unlocking the joy of reading for my brother, it's such a pity it took so long. EMBRACE OUR DIFFERENCES.........BE KIND.


A truly remarkable and moving story. Thanks for taking the time to share it, this is something that has the power to change people's lives.


----------



## painthoss

Stephhy said:


> Better than doody squat, I say. :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sumnerusa

Marlys said:


> I did not know that we are judged on spelling here. It's not an English school is it ?? English is my second language so I try very hard. Please understand that too before making comments on spelling. We are just an bunch of people having an interest in knitting...


Marlys, please read the entire post. She was only referring to those whose first language is English.


----------



## painthoss

sumnerusa said:


> ... I am certain Ann wishes she had never posted her topic in the first place.


Well, that would be good.

If in a forum of (X) number of people, she posts that we who do not share her values are stupid or uneducated, and also bothering her, then there will be (Y) number of people who agree with her, and (X minus Y) who do not. All of us, X+Y+Ann, are equally entitled to share our opinions.

If Ann feels out-gunned, that's due to her own lack of forethought, and she has learned about that. I wish her well. I said so.


----------



## wickedangel

Hitting a wrong key does mean that one cannot spell, i hit alot of them, and only realize it later. bad typing does not mean ignorance, just knowing not to sweat a small mistake.
The world wont end just because i hit a s instead of an a, and i dont think I'll go to hell for a few typos. Relax a little, unclench, go with the flow.


----------



## jangmb

I just have to add - for the people who think that Ann was only stating a pet peeve and not admonishing - have not read her posts on her thread here. They also must not have been on the receiving end of other passive aggressive superior people.


----------



## Linsmom

Hi Ann
I taught primary children in Ontario for 34 years, and during that time, teachers were just cogs in the wheel, forced to teach what their Boards of Education deemed best. The focus was on story writing and creativity, and most Boards in this province including mine, dictated that drawing students' attention to spelling mistakes stifled their creativity. Many teacher in my city bragged that they did not teach spelling, and weekly dictations were archaic. It made my skin crawl, to hear that. I did teach spelling with dictations every Friday, but I was one of the few who did so.


----------



## island stasher

There are so many things that are far more important than spelling or grammer. I would never think to make derogatory remarks about such trivial worries. I enjoy everyone on this site- what a caring bunch of people you are! Thanks for making my mornings so joyful and informative.


----------



## ayjay

I am going to hop in one more time, then i am done with it. period.
I was under the misunderstanding that this was a craft posting . If i am wrong, then i want to be deleted.
I love the crafting posts.
I love the posts that help someone that is ill or needs comforting because various circumstances .
the rest is listed under my new file," Who really cares."
If this can't continue as a crafting posts, then I opt out.
I can get the rest on facebook
ayjay


----------



## SAMkewel

I'm late getting on the forum today. I see it's Come Down on ann-other-knitter Like a Ton of Bricks Day. It makes me sorry I came on the forum at all today. I guess you all think your hurtful remarks are much better than ann-other-knitter's carefully weighed out ones, eh? Gang mentality rules. Disagreeing with someone is perfectly understandable, but turning around and condemning someone for her opinion en masse turns my stomach and makes me very angry. What kind of a group is this becoming?


----------



## La la patti

Years ago I stopped corresponding with an acquaintance because of comments she made about others spelling and grammar . Her comments made me self conscious ,and anxious that I too would be judged. 
Looking back I now feel that we both lost what could have been a good friendship over something petty. I try not to be so thin skinned about things like that any more. Thank god for maturity(old age) and Prozac ;-)


----------



## mirium

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


I dn't thik ANn waz critisising enyone. I thik shee respeks ether postwrs end wents to here whut erveryone thiks withoot haffing to desifer it err gues. he mentered nonnativeEn glish speekers becaz itz a herd langage n se din wat enyonee to bee embbarased 4 thet kine uv errers. Jurst these uv uss whoo sheld no bitter bet durnt respek er own idees emuff two ecspress thim cleerly.

:mrgreen:


----------



## eneurian

Nana5 said:


> life is too short to sweat the small stuff.......


the human condition we are in as we speak is the result of 'not sweating the small stuff'. there was another glib saying from the 1960's (when the s*** started to hit the fan). if you're not part of the solution you are part of the problem. when it becomes politically correct to ignore incorrectness no one can learn from anyone's experience. in fact no one can learn anything. no one like's to be corrected or to have their errors pointed out, but I would rather be corrected than wrong


----------



## dijewe

SAMkewel said:


> I'm late getting on the forum today. I see it's Come Down on ann-other-knitter Like a Ton of Bricks Day. It makes me sorry I came on the forum at all today. I guess you all think your hurtful remarks are much better than ann-other-knitter's carefully weighed out ones, eh? Gang mentality rules. Disagreeing with someone is perfectly understandable, but turning around and condemning someone for her opinion en masse turns my stomach and makes me very angry. What kind of a group is this becoming?


I totally applaud your point of view. Cyber- bullying is a huge concern of many parents in this Information Age. I am dumbfounded that adults, many of whom are senior citizens participate in this practice.


----------



## threecentsshort

dwerners, well said!


----------



## WindingRoad

eneurian said:


> the human condition we are in as we speak is the result of 'not sweating the small stuff'. there was another glib saying from the 1960's (when the s*** started to hit the fan). if you're not part of the solution you are part of the problem. when it becomes politically correct to ignore incorrectness no one can learn from anyone's experience. in fact no one can learn anything. no one like's to be corrected or to have their errors pointed out, but I would rather be corrected than wrong


Then maybe you could start by capitalizing the first word of each of your sentences. So there ya go you've been corrected and you were wrong. I had to do it. Just to make you happy. I couldn't let you just live and enjoy your ignorance now could I?


----------



## Valkyrie

Too many posts for me to read, but I wasn't offended. I know I do make mistakes in my spelling, mainly because I type faster than I think. My, but some people do get their pants in a wad!


----------



## WindingRoad

dwernars said:


> I totally applaud your point of view. Cyber- bullying is a huge concern of many parents in this Information Age. I am dumbfounded that adults, many of whom are senior citizens participate in this practice.


Yes, I am too. i can't believe Ann would start something like this.


----------



## SAMkewel

dwernars said:


> I totally applaud your point of view. Cyber- bullying is a huge concern of many parents in this Information Age. I am dumbfounded that adults, many of whom are senior citizens participate in this practice.


Those who study such behavior are saying that it's the element of anonymity that encourages this type of behavior. We all need to stop and ask ourselves if we would say these things to our friends face-to-face. If not, it isn't appropriate to say at all. My solution will be to stay away from those sections of the forum that seem to lend themselves to this kind of group bashing of individuals. I'm not perfect and have said things here in the past that I now regret, so I'm going to take steps to see that I don't do it again. I realize that beyond that, there's nothing I can do except try to steer clear of it. I'm learning that being a senior citizen ( and I am one) is not the same as being a mature citizen or a good citizen.


----------



## Forgetfull

Maybe this poster is dyslexic,(?)I just read and go on to the next topic.You all want to know what really bothers me the most? Those awful ads! The one with the gross toenail fungus that is constantly on my PC! Makes me want to Barf! Life is really to short for all this knit picking.


----------



## alidakyle

ayjay said:


> I am going to hop in one more time, then i am done with it. period.
> I was under the misunderstanding that this was a craft posting . If i am wrong, then i want to be deleted.
> I love the crafting posts.
> I love the posts that help someone that is ill or needs comforting because various circumstances .
> the rest is listed under my new file," Who really cares."
> If this can't continue as a crafting posts, then I opt out.
> I can get the rest on facebook
> ayjay


this is a craft forum but this was posted under general 'chit-chat' which covers everything but not knitting or crocheting or whatever. topics can cover and do cover a huge range of ideas...kind of like sitting around the dining room table and discussing every thing under the sun.


----------



## soc

At the very least, I think we all should re-read what we are posting so that the knitting terms are correct. I don't always know what some messages are getting at because the typos are in the terms used. I wonder if there is something new that I don't know about, or if I am missing an entire area of needlework. 
Sometimes, when I read something I failed to re-read before posting, I can't tell what I was talking about. LOL
Not a sermon, just a thought.


----------



## painthoss

SAMkewel said:


> I'm late getting on the forum today. I see it's Come Down on ann-other-knitter Like a Ton of Bricks Day. It makes me sorry I came on the forum at all today. I guess you all think your hurtful remarks are much better than ann-other-knitter's carefully weighed out ones, eh? Gang mentality rules. Disagreeing with someone is perfectly understandable, but turning around and condemning someone for her opinion en masse turns my stomach and makes me very angry. What kind of a group is this becoming?


If in a forum of (X) number of people, she posts that we who do not share her values are stupid or uneducated, and also bothering her, then there will be (Y) number of people who agree with her, and (X minus Y) who do not. All of us, X+Y+Ann, are equally entitled to share our opinions.

If Ann (or any one) feels out-gunned, that's due to lack of thought about the reality of the situation.


----------



## WindingRoad

SAMkewel said:


> I'm late getting on the forum today. I see it's Come Down on ann-other-knitter Like a Ton of Bricks Day. It makes me sorry I came on the forum at all today. I guess you all think your hurtful remarks are much better than ann-other-knitter's carefully weighed out ones, eh? Gang mentality rules. Disagreeing with someone is perfectly understandable, but turning around and condemning someone for her opinion en masse turns my stomach and makes me very angry. What kind of a group is this becoming?


Who forced you to read anything here. Didn't the first "bad" post, whichever one it was, turn you away?


----------



## sumnerusa

mirium said:


> I dn't thik ANn waz critisising enyone. I thik shee respeks ether postwrs end wents to here whut erveryone thiks withoot haffing to desifer it err gues. he mentered nonnativeEn glish speekers becaz itz a herd langage n se din wat enyonee to bee embbarased 4 thet kine uv errers. Jurst these uv uss whoo sheld no bitter bet durnt respek er own idees emuff two ecspress thim cleerly.
> 
> :mrgreen:


A very sad and unnecessary post.


----------



## WindingRoad

sumnerusa said:


> A very sad and unnecessary post.


Why did you read it?


----------



## SAMkewel

WindingRoad said:


> Who forced you to read anything here. Didn't the first "bad" post, whichever one it was, turn you away?


Well, that was a nice, polite response, wasn't it? Actually, I didn't read beyond the second page of how many is it now? I didn't realize that I'm one of the ones that isn't entitled to an opinion; perhaps someone should publish a list so that I don't make that mistake again.


----------



## jojoscat

onegrannygoose said:


> I always thought that Canadians were polite. Your post says I am wrong in that assumption.


Don't worry ,,,Canadians ARE polite,,,,, most of them anyways


----------



## WindingRoad

SAMkewel said:


> Well, that was a nice, polite response, wasn't it?


Sorta like the very first post here, eh?


----------



## sumnerusa

WindingRoad said:


> Why did you read it?


Actually, I did not read it. I could tell at a glance just what your intent was....
to be mean spirited. I think it's time to change to a different forum for awhile.


----------



## WindingRoad

sumnerusa said:


> Actually, I did not read it. I could tell at a glance just what your intent was....
> to be mean spirited. I think it's time to change to a different forum for awhile.


Up to you.


----------



## SAMkewel

WindingRoad said:


> Sorta like the very first post here, eh?


Not really, go back and read it again, I see frustration in the very first post and unbridled hostility in many of the responses.


----------



## WindingRoad

SAMkewel said:


> Well, that was a nice, polite response, wasn't it? Actually, I didn't read beyond the second page of how many is it now? I didn't realize that I'm one of the ones that isn't entitled to an opinion; perhaps someone should publish a list so that I don't make that mistake again.


Same for the rest of us who were insulted by the OP and her post. Why is it so different for you than me?


----------



## lizmaxwell

Oh goodness here we go again the Spelling Police raise their ugly heads again.

Not everybody is a perfect speller LIVE WITH IT

I too was a teacher and I cannot say that I have ever read a post on here that I could not UNDERSTAND.

There are more important questions in life and knitting than how to spell colour (uk english) or color ( us english )


----------



## WindingRoad

SAMkewel said:


> Not really, go back and read it again, I see frustration in the very first post and unbridled hostility in many of the responses.


You sure do. And both groups have posted their opinions on the subject. Why is only one person,in your mind, allowed to be frustrated? You didn't see the PASSIVE AGGRESSIVE nature of the last sentence before Ann? How did you miss that? Kick someone when they are down and then offer hugs and kisses. That's the start of an abusive relationship.


----------



## dijewe

SAMkewel said:


> Those who study such behavior are saying that it's the element of anonymity that encourages this type of behavior. We all need to stop and ask ourselves if we would say these things to our friends face-to-face. If not, it isn't appropriate to say at all. My solution will be to stay away from those sections of the forum that seem to lend themselves to this kind of group bashing of individuals. I'm not perfect and have said things here in the past that I now regret, so I'm going to take steps to see that I don't do it again. I realize that beyond that, there's nothing I can do except try to steer clear of it. I'm learning that being a senior citizen ( and I am one) is not the same as being a mature citizen or a good citizen.


 This is true. I have been using the internet since it's birth and have seen this pack mentality surmount over the years. I try to consider my tone carefully when communicating on a two dimensional platform. Back in the early 90's, I taught a college course on internet and email etiquette LOL. When I think about it now, it all sounds so archaic although I constantly have to remind my husband not to type his emails in all caps.


----------



## mambo22

"Let It Be"

When I find myself in times of trouble
Mother Mary comes to me
Speaking words of wisdom, let it be
And in my hour of darkness
She is standing right in front of me
Speaking words of wisdom, let it be
Let it be, let it be
Let it be, let it be
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be

And when the broken hearted people
Living in the world agree
There will be an answer, let it be
For though they may be parted
There is still a chance that they will see
There will be an answer, let it be
Let it be, let it be
Let it be, let it be
Yeah there will be an answer, let it be
Let it be, let it be
Let it be, let it be
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be

Let it be, let it be
Ah let it be, yeah let it be
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be
And when the night is cloudy
There is still a light that shines on me
Shine on until tomorrow, let it be
I wake up to the sound of music,
Mother Mary comes to me
Speaking words of wisdom, let it be
Yeah let it be, let it be
Let it be, yeah let it be
Oh there will be an answer, let it be
Let it be, let it be
Let it be, yeah let it be
Oh there will be an answer, let it be
Let it be, let it be
Ah let it be, yeah let it be
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be


----------



## Laddie

Ive only read 4 pages but I think I can safely say, blow it out your backside! It's almost midnight so ladies have a happy Friday!


----------



## Myangelhope

There is always someone looking for something to complain about. Years ago I was an editor for my children's elementary schools newsletter, and I always posted a disclaimer in each issue that stated: "We have done our best to make sure this issue is error free. If you find any errors within this newsletter, it was left there for your pleasure." This way there was always something for everyone in each issue.


----------



## Llavaia

Dear Lord...I feel as though I fell down the rabbit hole! Please ladies do not spend another minute explaining why you might make mistakes...you are some of the most lovely people around... Ignore this woman as she is clearly no day at the beach!!


----------



## alidakyle

Time to "unwatch"...


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie

Ann745 said:


> Honestly, my old phone would print what I typed. I got the newer version of the same phone. Talk about a nightmare! I have had to teach my phone to print what I type! All devices are different. I have been able to follow along on the newsletter just fine. Spelling is not easy for many people. I constantly have to spell words for my husband. He can overhaul an engine, plumb a house or run electricity, but he cannot spell. I haven't been able to find an auto-spell on this phone. Our forum is for fun. Please don't make any members self conscious of their speech or writing. There is too much knowledge available on this forum to fault any members. The other Ann who loves daylilies!


 My husband is the same. Poor man can't spell to save his life! But he built our home, and we very rarely have to pay an auto mechanic, so it's all good.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Some of the negative posts on this thread resemble the definition of 'Internet Trolls' 

Google that.


----------



## blessedinMO

Llavaia said:


> Dear Lord...I feel as though I fell down the rabbit hole! Please ladies do not spend another minute explaining why you might make mistakes...you are some of the most lovely people around... Ignore this woman as she is clearly no day at the beach!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## NipomoNan

As for me, daughter of a high school English teacher, it' s my iPad that does it. If the Pad doesn't recognize a word I write, it substitutes one of its own or worse yet, makes up one of its own! I do my share of swearing, but it does nothing to change its ways. Other iPad owners complain too, so it's not that I just got an errant Pad, somehow. If you are good at figuring out license plates missing key vowels, you may not notice. Hopefully, others will put in any word that makes sense and just chalk it up to a crazy iPad.


----------



## CindyMB

Ann-other-knitter, do you realize you spelled IPad with incorrect punctuation. It should read iPad. Also, you made six spacing errors. Is this a case of the pot calling the kettle black. Ann, how does it feel to be corrected? I bet you didn't even realize that you made those mistakes.


----------



## meetoo

mambo22 said:


> "Let It Be"
> enough said - thanks.....
> 
> When I find myself in times of trouble
> Mother Mary comes to me
> Speaking words of wisdom, let it be
> And in my hour of darkness
> She is standing right in front of me
> Speaking words of wisdom, let it be
> Let it be, let it be
> Let it be, let it be
> Whisper words of wisdom, let it be
> 
> thank you - enough said.....
> And when the broken hearted people
> Living in the world agree
> There will be an answer, let it be
> For though they may be parted
> There is still a chance that they will see
> There will be an answer, let it be
> Let it be, let it be
> Let it be, let it be
> Yeah there will be an answer, let it be
> Let it be, let it be
> Let it be, let it be
> Whisper words of wisdom, let it be
> 
> Let it be, let it be
> Ah let it be, yeah let it be
> Whisper words of wisdom, let it be
> And when the night is cloudy
> There is still a light that shines on me
> Shine on until tomorrow, let it be
> I wake up to the sound of music,
> Mother Mary comes to me
> Speaking words of wisdom, let it be
> Yeah let it be, let it be
> Let it be, yeah let it be
> Oh there will be an answer, let it be
> Let it be, let it be
> Let it be, yeah let it be
> Oh there will be an answer, let it be
> Let it be, let it be
> Ah let it be, yeah let it be
> Whisper words of wisdom, let it be


----------



## Nanny Mon

gma11331 said:


> Lol. Love that expression "doodly (doodley, doodlie) squat." I remember taking our rabbit to the vet. His name was "Spiffey." The receptionist, I guess caution about people's sensitivity to name spelling, asked if it was "Spiffey or Spiffie." Told her I really didn't give a damn and in fact has never even thought about it.


 :lol: I would have spelt it .... Spiffee, I love the double ee's and put them where ever there is a ie or ey. :lol:


----------



## ann-other-knitter

CindyMB said:


> Ann-other-knitter, do you realize you spelled IPad with incorrect punctuation. It should read iPad. Also, you made six spacing errors. Is this a case of the pot calling the kettle black. Ann, how does it feel to be corrected? I bet you didn't even realize that you made those mistakes.


Thank you for telling me, I beg your pardon, I'll try to do better next time. Ann


----------



## esj

I wish there were this many replies to more important subjects !


----------



## pengee

oh please everyone, let us go no further down this track. As an ex-English teacher spelling mistakes leap out of the page at me but the letters are still comprehensible in most cases. The content of the letters is too valuable to worry about the occasional typo of spelling mistake and everyone makes some at some time. We do not want to end up throwing negative insults at each other. And sometimes the typos are unintentionally funny.


----------



## moritta

Here is an English lesson for today:

Adjective: arrogant
|er&#8209;u&#8209;gunt|
Having or showing feelings of unwarranted importance out of overbearing pride  an arrogant official  arrogant claims
=	chesty as a peacock, self-important
&#8776;	proud


----------



## gingjan

I also found the original post most rude! If u can nitpick about others spelling u can't have enough to do. I will assume along with your wish for perfect spelling comes the basic requirement of - good manners.


----------



## Glenlady

mirium said:


> I dn't thik ANn waz critisising enyone. I thik shee respeks ether postwrs end wents to here whut erveryone thiks withoot haffing to desifer it err gues. he mentered nonnativeEn glish speekers becaz itz a herd langage n se din wat enyonee to bee embbarased 4 thet kine uv errers. Jurst these uv uss whoo sheld no bitter bet durnt respek er own idees emuff two ecspress thim cleerly.
> 
> :mrgreen:


 eye unnerstud evry werd you writ mirium if yore az intelagent as whar we are yu donut haff tu spel properlike= and itts rayninng heer agayn :XD: :roll:


----------



## Glenlady

Nancy S. said:


> I don't care if someone corrects my spelling or how I use a word in a sentence. That helps me to not make that error again.
> As to typing in all caps. Who ever came up with the idea that typing in all caps is yelling is crazy. I have several friends who are legally blind & can only read letters that are typed or written in large caps. I send them texts & sometimes forget to change the machine off of caps. For this I apologize in advance. For me, type in large caps if you want, it is easier for me to read & I don't take offense.


I PREFER CAPS TOO BECAUSE THE OLD EYES ARE GETTING A BIT DODGY--- I AIN'T SHOWTIN HEAR EEVER


----------



## Helen Morse

Dear Ann

"No" it's not my natural language I'm from Australia...lol


----------



## Glenlady

Helen Morse said:


> Dear Ann
> 
> "No" it's not my natural language I'm from Australia...lol


Helen, I love your avatar, Weimaraner? My son has one, she's a rescue and the sweetest natured girl, she's his princess   :thumbup:


----------



## Rosette

WindingRoad said:


> Then maybe you could start by capitalizing the first word of each of your sentences. So there ya go you've been corrected and you were wrong. I had to do it. Just to make you happy. I couldn't let you just live and enjoy your ignorance now could I?


You should not have put an apostrophe in like's. It should be likes. Also, can you please explain what you mean when you say 'no-one can learn anything'. This has made extremely worried as I was hoping to learn new ways of casting on and off.

Not sure why the original post referred to is not here, but then I am also less than perfect on my computer.


----------



## Helen Morse

Glenlady said:


> Helen, I love your avatar, Weimaraner? My son has one, she's a rescue and the sweetest natured girl, she's his princess   :thumbup:


Thank you...his name is Wilson. It's so lovely to hear of people taking in rescue dogs and Weimaraners are such a lovely breed, so gentle. Thanks again


----------



## tatesgirl

Designer1234 said:


> Applaud our differences -- be kind
> 
> See you on other threads! or in the workshops!
> Designer


AMEN.


----------



## ChrisGV

Myangelhope said:


> There is always someone looking for something to complain about. Years ago I was an editor for my children's elementary schools newsletter, and I always posted a disclaimer in each issue that stated: "We have done our best to make sure this issue is error free. If you find any errors within this newsletter, it was left there for your pleasure." This way there was always something for everyone in each issue.


Love your disclaimer. It made my day.


----------



## Velsyl

I teach children with learning disablilities. Some of my kids work ten times harder then the others for, sometimes, very poor results. That doesn't make them less worthy than the others, on the contrary. I see them as hard working and courageous people. Sometimes I have to read outloud to understand what they wrote but I'm still proud of them for trying. It takes courage to continue trying when things are so difficult. We should never judge others if we haven't walked a mile in their shoes! 
By the way, I'm french speaking so I hope my spelling, grammar and vocabulary didn't offend anyone!;-)


----------



## Kathie

Myangelhope said:


> There is always someone looking for something to complain about. Years ago I was an editor for my children's elementary schools newsletter, and I always posted a disclaimer in each issue that stated: "We have done our best to make sure this issue is error free. If you find any errors within this newsletter, it was left there for your pleasure." This way there was always something for everyone in each issue.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel

CindyMB said:


> Ann-other-knitter, do you realize you spelled IPad with incorrect punctuation. It should read iPad. Also, you made six spacing errors. Is this a case of the pot calling the kettle black. Ann, how does it feel to be corrected? I bet you didn't even realize that you made those mistakes.


The difference that none of you seem to get is that ann-other-knitter did not pick out one individual to diss, but all of you did, which was abusive and heavy-handed. That's not justifiable in my opinion. Think what you will, and do what you will, but there just is no reasonable excuse for that. Since when is gang retribution acceptable or admirable? If you can't see what you've done, I can't help you and don't particularly want to associate with you as a group of people with a mob mentality. I grew up in a family that behaved in exactly the same way, I don't need to be part of any more of it. I thought I had made my escape at 17, but here I am at 75 and nothing has changed except the target. You all keep saying spelling is no big deal, and to you, it isn't. Apparently abuse is no big deal to you either, even if it's over no big deal like spelling. Think about it.


----------



## Maggie2012

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


If we make your day then be a little forgiving of us knitters/crocheters and enjoy the website if you can....otherwise, I'd change my daily routine if this bothers you so much.....NOW this is from one to whom "spelling errors" just jump out ...but I do not have to point them out to others......enjoy the day ....


----------



## Tennessee.Gal

fisherwoman said:


> Don't take Knitting Paradise so seriously. Lighten up! Tennessee Gal.............
> 
> I am sure if you 'requested knitting help' from one of the kind kp'ers on this site,, you would understand their English perfectly and any mis-spellings (not intended) would otherwise serve you well!
> 
> Fisherwoman


Hang on, Fisherwoman, I haven't posted on this thread until now!


----------



## Elder Ellen

My father was a rather eligant country gentleman -- or, so most of us thought. He sometimes joked about being bi-lingual. He said he spoke one language in the barn and the other in the house. Of course, the language spoken in the house was standard English which was also understood in the business world and such places where people gathered. He was comfortable with it and it was generally understood. In his old age he developed dementia and started using his barn language inappropriately. Wow! That was a shock, and it wasn't always clearly understood outside of the barn. There's a time and a place for everything but we should make ourselves understood to the best of our ability where ever we are. Most of us on this forum understand Standard English, or, our best attempt at using this common language. Some errors are inadvertant and they are generally acceptable if we are doing our best to be understood.


----------



## misellen

dwidget said:


> i have friends that use tablets and ipads. believe me when my one friend wrote stitch her ipad corrected it and put sick. ipads put what they want you have no control over them. LOL


A good reason NOT to buy an Ipad if you ask me. I like spell check but I want to make the final decision as to what I type thank-you-very-much.


----------



## Connie W

SAMkewel said:


> The difference that none of you seem to get is that ann-other-knitter did not pick out one individual to diss, but all of you did, which was abusive and heavy-handed. That's not justifiable in my opinion. Think what you will, and do what you will, but there just is no reasonable excuse for that. Since when is gang retribution acceptable or admirable? If you can't see what you've done, I can't help you and don't particularly want to associate with you as a group of people with a mob mentality. I grew up in a family that behaved in exactly the same way, I don't need to be part of any more of it. I thought I had made my escape at 17, but here I am at 75 and nothing has changed except the target. You all keep saying spelling is no big deal, and to you, it isn't. Apparently abuse is no big deal to you either, even if it's over no big deal like spelling. Think about it.


Well put, Sam. I can tell you are a kind person. That is a trait I value highly.


----------



## misellen

I think the problem is the OP said too much. If she had ended the first paragraph with a request for people to double check their post for errors, and stopped there, the response might not have been as bad. Unfortunately she went on to make inflammatory remarks that set off the fireworks.



Elder Ellen said:


> I don't think it was rude for Ann to suggest that we be careful when we post. Some rather wierd things show up both here and on other forums. If we weren't in such haste to post, we would probably catch many of our inadvertant mistakes in spelling, grammar, typing, etc. I know that I am a lousy speller so I try to catch my most obvious mistakes before I push "Send". Good communication requires some effort in both sending and receiving. I think some of the responses to Ann's suggestion tend to show a lot less respect than her original post. I'd say that we all should do the best we can, and use a dictionary if we are in doubt. (I'm guessing that most of us still have one around.) I believe Ann did mention something about English being one's first language, and it is the one that we use here. Most people I know who have learned English as a second language are more careful in expressing themsekves than native speakers. If we fail to understand, they usually encourage correction. Why should we be so touchy?


----------



## aljellie

Ann,
There are many intelligent and often well-educated people who cannot spell well. Just as there are many with reading problems (dyslexia) and those who cannot do math well (dyscalcula.) They are aware of their difficulties and it is hurtful to remind them. I do not think you meant to be hurtful, but you were. Despite their problems, I have never been unable to understand any postings on the site or discern the meaning of any posts. I would ask everyone on the site to reread your posting before you hit send to determine if your post might inadvertently hurt someone's feelings. When in doubt, it's better to hit delete than to risk being hurtful. There is much more than enough meanness in this world. Try not to increase the supply. I sincerely hope this post has not hurt anyone's feelings. If it has, please accept my apology. I try to practice kindness, but like everyone else, sometimes I miss the mark. 
Ellie


----------



## misellen

Nancy S. said:


> I don't care if someone corrects my spelling or how I use a word in a sentence. That helps me to not make that error again.
> As to typing in all caps. Who ever came up with the idea that typing in all caps is yelling is crazy. I have several friends who are legally blind & can only read letters that are typed or written in large caps. I send them texts & sometimes forget to change the machine off of caps. For this I apologize in advance. For me, type in large caps if you want, it is easier for me to read & I don't take offense.


I agree with you. I have trouble reading the small type and often have to copy a post and paste it into a document that lets me enlarge it enough to be able to read it. Large caps are much easier for me to read.


----------



## galaxycraft

misellen said:


> I think the problem is the OP said too much. If she had ended the first paragraph with a request for people to double check their post for errors, and stopped there, the response might not have been as bad. Unfortunately she went on to make inflammatory remarks that set off the fireworks.


Exactly - at least in my eyes - and IMHO.
For which I do not apologize for my feelings and responses.

..............................................................................................................

I will no longer be told what and how I should feel.
I did not accept that way of "controlling" anothers' life when my spouse passed over into the light, I will not accept it in my everyday life - let alone on a forum of strangers.....


----------



## misellen

painthoss said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> One great day, I'm gonna start a thread to settle the Great Doodley Question. Ronnie Hawkins sang, "My gal is red hot, your gal ain't doodly squat."
> 
> And on the other hand, we have Bo Diddley.
> 
> And on the third hand, what do we have?
> :lol:


Doodly, Diddley, Duddley! LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carole Murphy

Rosette said:


> You should not have put an apostrophe in like's. It should be likes. Also, can you please explain what you mean when you say 'no-one can learn anything'. This has made extremely worried as I was hoping to learn new ways of casting on and off.
> 
> Not sure why the original post referred to is not here, but then I am also less than perfect on my computer.


probably she didn't enclose it because it is lengthly and takes up so much space on this site. I usually condense the quoted post, just to save space. I don't need to be reminded that I don't always use correct punctiation. Life is getting shorter for me and i don't sweat the small stuff, I am 80 who dares to correct me ?


----------



## galaxycraft

Please Keep In Mind, Everyone....Everyone.....Will "Hurt" Someone No Matter How "Padded" The Words We Use.
So to tell us to "review" our words before sending..........is definitely counter-productive.................
Just because of those "few" who take offense to Everything.
Some are targets no matter what and how something is said.

This is all ridiculous..........
We should not have to "justify" our typo's.
I will use Colour or color or collor if I so choose (by mistake most likely if the word is typed - collor)...............
If you can read and understand what is to the left of that word and to the right of that word..........
You can figure out that I mean *Color*. *Colour*.

If I say that I butered my tost this morning. --- You can pretty much know for sure that I meant. --- I buttered my toast this morning.
I put creme in my coffee.......... I put cream in my coffee.


----------



## Maggie2012

SAMkewel said:


> The difference that none of you seem to get is that ann-other-knitter did not pick out one individual to diss, but all of you did, which was abusive and heavy-handed. That's not justifiable in my opinion. Think what you will, and do what you will, but there just is no reasonable excuse for that. Since when is gang retribution acceptable or admirable? If you can't see what you've done, I can't help you and don't particularly want to associate with you as a group of people with a mob mentality. I grew up in a family that behaved in exactly the same way, I don't need to be part of any more of it. I thought I had made my escape at 17, but here I am at 75 and nothing has changed except the target. You all keep saying spelling is no big deal, and to you, it isn't. Apparently abuse is no big deal to you either, even if it's over no big deal like spelling. Think about it.


so why is this on the knitting paradise website? she should have expected "come-backs".....enuf said....adios


----------



## Munchn

OUCH! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: to Ann other-knitter


----------



## WindingRoad

misellen said:


> I agree with you. I have trouble reading the small type and often have to copy a post and paste it into a document that lets me enlarge it enough to be able to read it. Large caps are much easier for me to read.


You can enlarge the font on your computer.


----------



## Knitting by Nana

TIME TO MOVE ON TO ANOTHER SUBJECT. WE ARE ONLY HUMAN AND MISTAKES HAPPEN. smile, go on with your life and if nit picking someone else is YOUR life then you need to get another one!!! lived with an abusive person who always had to correct me and always in front of someone else that is called an abuser and control freak - I will no longer read any more posts on this thread Have a wonderful day


----------



## misellen

Wombatnomore said:


> Some of the negative posts on this thread resemble the definition of 'Internet Trolls'
> 
> Google that.


This has gone on long enough.


----------



## blessedinMO

Glenlady said:


> eye unnerstud evry werd you writ mirium if yore az intelagent as whar we are yu donut haff tu spel properlike= and itts rayninng heer agayn :XD: :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That should get you at least two weeks in spelling jail.


----------



## Maggie2012

blessedinMO said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: That should get you at least two weeks in spelling jail.


I'll beee their to visit wit u.....wait fer meeee


----------



## misellen

SAMkewel said:


> The difference that none of you seem to get is that ann-other-knitter did not pick out one individual to diss, but all of you did, which was abusive and heavy-handed. That's not justifiable in my opinion. Think what you will, and do what you will, but there just is no reasonable excuse for that. Since when is gang retribution acceptable or admirable? If you can't see what you've done, I can't help you and don't particularly want to associate with you as a group of people with a mob mentality. I grew up in a family that behaved in exactly the same way, I don't need to be part of any more of it. I thought I had made my escape at 17, but here I am at 75 and nothing has changed except the target. You all keep saying spelling is no big deal, and to you, it isn't. Apparently abuse is no big deal to you either, even if it's over no big deal like spelling. Think about it.


You are right, in a way, Ann didn't diss one person. She dissed *everyone* who has ever made a mistake, spelling, typo or whatever. Is it any wonder that *everyone* who has ever made a mistake responded?


----------



## Glenlady

Maggie2012 said:


> I'll beee their to visit wit u.....wait fer meeee


Ok, downt ferget yure nittin'   :XD:  wish we could turn this thread into some fun , instead of all the griping


----------



## misellen

WindingRoad said:


> You can enlarge the font on your computer.


I have already done that!


----------



## Cindy S

Carole Murphy

" i don't sweat the small stuff, I am 80 who dares to correct me ?"

You go girl!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

Maggie2012 said:


> I'll beee their to visit wit u.....wait fer meeee


Meeee tuuu!


----------



## leanne17

Spelling mistakes don't seem to matter to the rest of us. We are here to enjoy the forum, and to try to help each other out if we can. Also to have a laugh at some of the funnier things people post. We are not constantly checking for spelling and punctuation, otherwise none of us would get much knitting done.
If you have a problem with it, then it's you're problem, not ours.
I also think it's very rude to write a message like that. I feel sorry for people who are lacking in confidence, who now possibly feel even worse because of your unnecessary comments.


----------



## mzmom1

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


I read your post and I did not find it offensive in any way. You went to great pains to explain that you were not picking on anyone. You must have really hit some nerves for posters to respond to you as some of them did. Personally, writing a post without trying to make it as clear and accurate as you can is what I find disrespectful to the reader. I'm sorry that your gentle suggestion was met with such hostility.


----------



## carrottop71

mzmom1 said:


> I read your post and I did not find it offensive in any way. You went to great pains to explain that you were not picking on anyone. You must have really hit some nerves for posters to respond to you as some of them did. Personally, writing a post without trying to make it as clear and accurate as you can is what I find disrespectful to the reader. I'm sorry that your gentle suggestion was met with such hostility.


I think the offensive line was,"Did you not learn to spell in school?"


----------



## galaxycraft

carrottop71 said:


> I think the offensive line was,"Did you not learn to spell in school?"


And ..... ann-other-knitter wrote: "I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language. "

I find it belittling and degrading a "group".

..............................................................................................................
And ... ann-other-knitter wrote: "I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read."

That is a normal process of learning. We all have had to re-read Something -- Sometime -- in our lives.
Why should she/he be any different and expect everyone to take her/him by the hand in the "schooling" of simple word comprehension?
This is where someone can use the PM function and ask.

I am not going to plant a rose garden just because of a handful of people don't like my violets and clovers garden.
.............................................................................................................

I agree that the poster went to (ooppsss -- edit --- *too*) far.
It was so condescending in tone in areas - IMHO.
All that was needed was a reminder of the "edit" function on this forum and how to use it.

She/he needed to sit on the thoughts for another week or two and try to evaluate why/where the anger was/is coming from --- IMHO.


----------



## blessedinMO

misellen said:


> Meeee tuuu!


And brink kaik wit fail in?


----------



## Glenlady

blessedinMO said:


> And brink kaik wit fail in?


o yes downt forgett the kaik wit fail , we haf to get owt kwik so we kan get on wit ower nittin


----------



## justinjared

what difference does it make if our fingers touch a wrong key//????. we are here for the pleasure of each others company not for spelling checks and we don't get scores as in school!


----------



## meetoo

Knitting by Nana said:


> TIME TO MOVE ON TO ANOTHER SUBJECT. WE ARE ONLY HUMAN AND MISTAKES HAPPEN. smile, go on with your life and if nit picking someone else is YOUR life then you need to get another one!!! lived with an abusive person who always had to correct me and always in front of someone else that is called an abuser and control freak - I will no longer read any more posts on this thread Have a wonderful day


I hope you read this one more time - I tried to change the subject pages back: I asked "how's your sex life?", and got one reply. my answer to myself was "there was something I used to do that was fun but I can't remember what it was." perhaps we should all forget this subject and move on.....


----------



## stephaniec

Hi Donniek, well done! You have put this subject into a nutshell, beautifully, thankyou. Steph.


----------



## SAMkewel

misellen said:


> You are right, in a way, Ann didn't diss one person. She dissed *everyone* who has ever made a mistake, spelling, typo or whatever. Is it any wonder that *everyone* who has ever made a mistake responded?


I make lots of mistakes and I responded, but not in the same way as most chose to. Interesting, isn't it?


----------



## SAMkewel

galaxycraft said:


> And ..... ann-other-knitter wrote: "I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language. "
> 
> I find it belittling and degrading a "group".
> 
> ..............................................................................................................
> And ... ann-other-knitter wrote: "I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read."
> 
> That is a normal process of learning. We all have had to re-read Something -- Sometime -- in our lives.
> Why should she/he be any different and expect everyone to take her/him by the hand in the "schooling" of simple word comprehension?
> This is where someone can use the PM function and ask.
> 
> I am not going to plant a rose garden just because of a handful of people don't like my violets and clovers garden.
> .............................................................................................................
> 
> I agree that the poster went to (ooppsss -- edit --- *too*) far.
> It was so condescending in tone in areas - IMHO.
> All that was needed was a reminder of the "edit" function on this forum and how to use it.
> 
> She/he needed to sit on the thoughts for another week or two and try to evaluate why/where the anger was/is coming from --- IMHO.


It is amazing to me (no, I'm not being sarcastic) that so many got their buttons pushed by this post, I read the same thing, over and over again, and I just don't see what triggered what I consider to be a huge over-reaction in view of the cruelty of some of the responses I have read. No one has addressed the major issue, and that is that so many felt called upon to make really nasty responses en masse. Is it a contest as to who can be the most hurtful in return, or what? I don't get it, but apparently you all felt you deserved a pound of flesh over this. Wow, I'll surely be filing that in my "lessons to be learned" on this forum. Apparently it depends upon who one is as to whether they get ignored or stomped to death for a misstep. Pick your "friends" carefully.


----------



## iistok

Those reading you had and do not understand probably are all from English as a second languages? the forum here probably allow to post some other languages......than you will read and ask for translation? maybe you can reply back to that poster and asked for him/her to repose or explain again? 
hope you understand what I am try to say because English is not my mother language either. I don't believe you would rater read my mother language if I post them? 
Ivy


----------



## carmeenhoover

aljellie said:


> Ann,
> There are many intelligent and often well-educated people who cannot spell well. Just as there are many with reading problems (dyslexia) and those who cannot do math well (dyscalcula.)
> Ellie


Wow!! There is a name for folks that have a hard time with math...dyscalcula. Wow, Wow, Wow. I feel kind of special now. lol All the way through school I had problems with Math. Now English? My forte. Straight A's all the way through college. So of course I notice automatically spelling and grammar mistakes. SO WHAT!!!??? I NEVER mention them as no one has mentioned my ignorance in almost everything knitting. Thank God for that. Thank all of you for that. This is a great site for all of us to learn and share...our knitting and crocheting and craft knowledge (or lack thereof) in a kind and loving way. Surely everyone of us can share our thoughts, but, we can always choose to ignore those things that have nothing to do with our fiber-arts. Soooooo, Happy Knitting,
Love & Laughter,
Carmeen 
:roll:


----------



## sillysylvia

wow, someone with to much time on their hands, not all of us have the time to make sure every word is spelled correctly and with auto correct sometimes that's where the problem is, if you can't figure it out move on, why are you dwelling on something so ridiculous, pick up a magazine to read while drinking your tea instead of being so critical this is suppose to be a nice group, with nice people not a site to criticize people


----------



## sillysylvia

carmeenhoover said:


> Wow!! There is a name for folks that have a hard time with math...dyscalcula. Wow, Wow, Wow. I feel kind of special now. lol All the way through school I had problems with Math. Now English? My forte. Straight A's all the way through college. So of course I notice automatically spelling and grammar mistakes. SO WHAT!!!??? I NEVER mention them as no one has mentioned my ignorance in almost everything knitting. Thank God for that. Thank all of you for that. This is a great site for all of us to learn and share...our knitting and crocheting and craft knowledge (or lack thereof) in a kind and loving way. Surely everyone of us can share our thoughts, but, we can always choose to ignore those things that have nothing to do with our fiber-arts. Soooooo, Happy Knitting,
> Love & Laughter,
> Carmeen
> :roll:


well said


----------



## SAMkewel

iistok said:


> Those reading you had and do not understand probably are all from English as a second languages? the forum here probably allow to post some other languages......than you will read and ask for translation? maybe you can reply back to that poster and asked for him/her to repose or explain again?
> hope you understand what I am try to say because English is not my mother language either. I don't believe you would rater read my mother language if I post them?
> Ivy


It would be nice for me to believe that it was people whose second language is English who were the ones who make all the mistakes. In the USA in particular, spelling, grammar, and all those other annoying little things, no longer have much importance to most people. I wish I could read, write, and speak your mother language, but it has not been my good fortune to learn another language. It seems sad that communication, which is so basic to relationships, has taken a real beating as far as language skills are concerned. I would have said that it had considerable importance until today, when I learned that it doesn't seem to matter much to most people. Since so few English as a first and only language people don't hold verbal or written English in much regard, I wonder what the outcome of that will be.


----------



## cattdages

Wow, we support all kinds of rants about people's pet peaves, I wonder why this one has everyone so touchy?


----------



## Montana Gramma

SAMkewel said:


> The difference that none of you seem to get is that ann-other-knitter did not pick out one individual to diss, but all of you did, which was abusive and heavy-handed. That's not justifiable in my opinion. Think what you will, and do what you will, but there just is no reasonable excuse for that. Since when is gang retribution acceptable or admirable? If you can't see what you've done, I can't help you and don't particularly want to associate with you as a group of people with a mob mentality. I grew up in a family that behaved in exactly the same way, I don't need to be part of any more of it. I thought I had made my escape at 17, but here I am at 75 and nothing has changed except the target. You all keep saying spelling is no big deal, and to you, it isn't. Apparently abuse is no big deal to you either, even if it's over no big deal like spelling. Think about it.


Yup.


----------



## luvnknit

aljellie said:


> Ann,
> There are many intelligent and often well-educated people who cannot spell well. Just as there are many with reading problems (dyslexia) and those who cannot do math well (dyscalcula.) They are aware of their difficulties and it is hurtful to remind them. I do not think you meant to be hurtful, but you were. Despite their problems, I have never been unable to understand any postings on the site or discern the meaning of any posts. I would ask everyone on the site to reread your posting before you hit send to determine if your post might inadvertently hurt someone's feelings. When in doubt, it's better to hit delete than to risk being hurtful. There is much more than enough meanness in this world. Try not to increase the supply. I sincerely hope this post has not hurt anyone's feelings. If it has, please accept my apology. I try to practice kindness, but like everyone else, sometimes I miss the mark.
> Ellie


This is an excellent post.


----------



## Glenlady

cattdages said:


> Wow, we support all kinds of rants about people's pet peaves, I wonder why this one has everyone so touchy?


We've had grammar police after us before cattdages, can you remember? That thread went on, and on and---, does it really matter if we don't always get it right   :XD:


----------



## fisherwoman

Wow, Another day - and same ole, same ole post responses, 52 pages and counting.

Isn't there something else more interesting to discuss? like why is the color of the water in Socchi looking like the color of urine?

I think I spelled everything correctly? former 1st grade teacher.

Fisherwoman


----------



## blessedinMO

fisherwoman said:


> Wow, Another day - and same ole, same ole post responses, 52 pages and counting.
> 
> Isn't there something else more interesting to discuss? like why is the color of the water in Socchi looking like the color of urine?
> 
> I think I spelled everything correctly? former 1st grade teacher.
> 
> Fisherwoman


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## WindingRoad

galaxycraft said:


> And ..... ann-other-knitter wrote: "I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language. "
> 
> I find it belittling and degrading a "group".
> 
> ..............................................................................................................
> And ... ann-other-knitter wrote: "I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read."
> 
> That is a normal process of learning. We all have had to re-read Something -- Sometime -- in our lives.
> Why should she/he be any different and expect everyone to take her/him by the hand in the "schooling" of simple word comprehension?
> This is where someone can use the PM function and ask.
> 
> I am not going to plant a rose garden just because of a handful of people don't like my violets and clovers garden.
> .............................................................................................................
> 
> I agree that the poster went to (ooppsss -- edit --- *too*) far.
> It was so condescending in tone in areas - IMHO.
> All that was needed was a reminder of the "edit" function on this forum and how to use it.
> 
> She/he needed to sit on the thoughts for another week or two and try to evaluate why/where the anger was/is coming from --- IMHO.


Not to mention her subsequent post that people who are poor spellers are poor knitters and should throw their work in the garbage. That was low any way you slice it. Many haven't read that post. I'd like our detractors to explain away that post it they can.

I was an under dog at one time. Poor kid, no parents etc. And I will defend my fellow man or woman to the end. I don't like people who lump every one together. And I surely don't like those who get up on a high horse.

I laughed at a kid one time when I was little. Either they were in a wheelchair or on crutches. And not from a broken leg. My father was so angry with me. He said, " Don't you ever laugh at someone who isn't like you" I'll never forget that.


----------



## WindingRoad

fisherwoman said:


> Wow, Another day - and same ole, same ole post responses, 52 pages and counting.
> 
> Isn't there something else more interesting to discuss? like why is the color of the water in Socchi looking like the color of urine?
> 
> I think I spelled everything correctly? former 1st grade teacher.
> 
> Fisherwoman


Thanks for your contribution.


----------



## NipomoNan

Definitely the LAST word, Winding Road!


----------



## WindingRoad

NipomoNan said:


> Definitely the LAST word, Winding Road!


Yours or Mine? BTW I think you've spelt your name wrong here. I can't figure out what you mean by it. <<<VBG>>>>


----------



## Lolly12

fisherwoman said:


> Wow, Another day - and same ole, same ole post responses, 52 pages and counting.
> 
> Isn't there something else more interesting to discuss? like why is the color of the water in Socchi looking like the color of urine?
> 
> I think I spelled everything correctly? former 1st grade teacher.
> 
> Fisherwoman


Yes, the urine coloured water is very interesting. Hopefully someone will analyze it. I'm sure that people would like to know what is in it.


----------



## PatriciaDF

This forum is for knitting and other needlework topics, not for the spelling police. I have always been a good speller, but have found over the years that some people just don't have the knack nor do they really care! I tend to not get excited about it. As others have said: "Who cares?"


----------



## loravaughn

Oh my, I normally do not get into these discussions but just have to this time! No one is perfect including the lady from Canada. We have a saying down here in the south, "If ya'll can't say something nice, then don't open ya'lls little ole mouth!" And before you say anything about the ya'll, it is as proper in our region as youse guys or some other phrase may be in your area. Just let people be them/their selves and enjoy life their way, not yours. Have a blessed day everyone.


----------



## Byrdgal

We're not all college graduates and make grammatical mistakes (also punctuation). I've never gotten embroiled in these discussions but I know I'm not perfect and I do enjoy this site (from EVERYONE!)and am so thankful I discovered it.


----------



## knitwit549

Lolly12 said:


> Yes, the urine coloured water is very interesting. Hopefully someone will analyze it. I'm sure that people would like to know what is in it.


I think I'm a little afraid to know what's in it!


----------



## meetoo

Lolly K. - I was born in Fort William - are you in the F.W. side or Port Arthur? we used to live on franklin street! small world isn't it.....


----------



## Metrogal

THE END!!!!!!!! NO MORE POSTS!!!!!


----------



## Maggie2012

bak to mai nittin'


----------



## dikig

Lolly12 said:


> Yes, the urine coloured water is very interesting. Hopefully someone will analyze it. I'm sure that people would like to know what is in it.


Where in Sochi have you guys seen water? Is it the aerial view of
the beach area?


----------



## Glenlady

Metrogal said:


> THE END!!!!!!!! NO MORE POSTS!!!!!


Yep thats IT , got better things to do, it was all a storm in a tea cup, back to knitting :thumbup:


----------



## deshka

dikig said:


> Where in Sochi have you guys seen water? Is it the aerial view of
> the beach area?


No, there were pictures posted on facebook, glasses of what looked like really nasty water. It was the media that were going a few days before the games started, they were showing unfinished hotel rooms, and one person working at the hotel not to wash her face with it.


----------



## blessedinMO

Maggie2012 said:


> bak to mai nittin'


Jas. go hav tee and muphin! Have a good one!


----------



## galaxycraft

loravaughn said:


> ................. And before you say anything about the ya'll, it is as proper in our region as youse guys or some other phrase may be in your area.
> Just let people be them/their selves and enjoy life their way, not yours...........


:thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

justinjared said:


> what difference does it make if our fingers touch a wrong key//????. we are here for the pleasure of each others company not for spelling checks and we don't get scores as in school!


:thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

WindingRoad said:


> Not to mention her subsequent post that people who are poor spellers are poor knitters and should throw their work in the garbage. That was low any way you slice it. Many haven't read that post. I'd like our detractors to explain away that post it they can.
> 
> I was an under dog at one time. Poor kid, no parents etc. And I will defend my fellow man or woman to the end. I don't like people who lump every one together. And I surely don't like those who get up on a high horse.
> 
> I laughed at a kid one time when I was little. Either they were in a wheelchair or on crutches. And not from a broken leg. My father was so angry with me. He said, " Don't you ever laugh at someone who isn't like you" I'll never forget that.


:thumbup: 
But it is hard to explain something (a point of view) to some when they have blinders on and their eyes/ears/brains are closed.
So whatever is said is not processed for understanding.


----------



## SAMkewel

galaxycraft said:


> :thumbup:
> But it is hard to explain something to some when they have blinders on and their ears/brains are closed.
> So whatever is said is not processed for understanding.


That road runs both ways, don't you think?


----------



## galaxycraft

SAMkewel said:


> That road runs both ways, don't you think?


Yes, I agree. But all I see is the ball being slammed back into the other's court.

I DO understand both sides. 
I am just trying to make the points that the original post really isn't all that important in the whole big scheme of things here on the forum.
And - not just me - has understood the original post as meaning something else than what others had perceived it to be.
This is one instance where too much wording/thoughts can be/will be misinterpreted. 
I read and understand the human English language as it is presented.
I do not read into it, nor read between the lines, nor try to find the underlining reason as to the why's.
It is what it is.

Many know that you can have 3 people read the same paragraph and you will get 3 different interpretations as to what it was about.

And yet I was also trying to get across that everyone has their views/viewpoint and should have the right to speak it 
without feeling ridiculed for how they perceive the words that has been spoken/written.

Whether some like it or not, free speech still reigns that I know of.

We can pretty much agree that such topics is opening a can of worms as they say.
Things are going to get heated. Feelings are going to get hurt - be it from the original post or concurrent posts.


----------



## SAMkewel

galaxycraft said:


> Yes, I agree. But all I see is the ball being slammed back into the other's court.
> 
> I DO understand both sides.
> I am just trying to make the points that the original post really isn't all that important in the whole big scheme of things here on the forum.
> And - not just me - has understood the original post as meaning something else than what others had perceived it to be.
> This is one instance where too much wording/thoughts can be/will be misinterpreted.
> I read and understand the human English language as it is presented.
> I do not read into it, nor read between the lines, nor try to find the underlining reason as to the why's.
> It is what it is.
> 
> And yet also try to get across that everyone has their views/viewpoint and should have the right to speak it without feeling ridiculed for how they perceive the words that has been spoken/written.
> 
> Whether some like it or not, free speech still reigns that I know of.
> 
> We can pretty much agree that such topics is opening a can of worms as they say.
> Things are going to get heated. Feelings are going to get hurt - be it from the original post or concurrent posts.


I understand that free speech reigns, long live free speech. I also understand that perception is colored by our own experiences. I have to say that I don't have hurt feelings in the usual sense of being deeply cut or involved. I have no prior knowledge of the OP. But I do have a pervasive sadness about the way human beings slam one another around as if they're made of cast iron or something more up to date than that :~). Obviously, whoever stands alone, whether right or wrong, isn't going to win a thing. In my opinion, in a situation like this where people decide to gang up on anyone for any reason, no one wins. Just me, no doubt. Take care, it's a rough world.


----------



## meetoo

...as someone said a long time ago ...."say goodnight Gracie" ""Goodnight all"".....


----------



## Lolly12

meetoo said:


> Lolly K. - I was born in Fort William - are you in the F.W. side or Port Arthur? we used to live on franklin street! small world isn't it.....


I live on the Fort William or side of town as some say. World really is small,we grew up on the 100 block of North Franklin St. our house number was 114. Do you remember your block or house number,I walked my husky in that area for many years.I would know the house.

:-D :-D


----------



## Lolly12

dikig said:


> Where in Sochi have you guys seen water? Is it the aerial view of
> the beach area?


No I saw it in a news article


----------



## Connie W

Byrdgal said:


> We're not all college graduates and make grammatical mistakes (also punctuation). I've never gotten embroiled in these discussions but I know I'm not perfect and I do enjoy this site (from EVERYONE!)and am so thankful I discovered it.


I learned grammar and punctuation in public school. It's alarming if that doesn't happen before college. My friend has a GED and hers is excellent.


----------



## fisherwoman

Are we going to reach 100 posts before this train STOPS!

Let's get back to the abysmal urine colored drinking water in Socchi that the athletes have to look forward to!

Fisherwoman


----------



## Candy

Carole Murphy said:


> If you call this inappropriate posting part of your love and hugs to us, you need some basic lessons on etiquite and bsic humility. shame on you, At almost 80 years of age I don't need or want to be corrected for my spelling errors whether due to typos or anything else.
> yes, I do take offense at this posting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Candy

PatriciaDF said:


> This forum is for knitting and other needlework topics, not for the spelling police. I have always been a good speller, but have found over the years that some people just don't have the knack nor do they really care! I tend to not get excited about it. As others have said: "Who cares?"


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Candy

loravaughn said:


> Oh my, I normally do not get into these discussions but just have to this time! No one is perfect including the lady from Canada. We have a saying down here in the south, "If ya'll can't say something nice, then don't open ya'lls little ole mouth!" And before you say anything about the ya'll, it is as proper in our region as youse guys or some other phrase may be in your area. Just let people be them/their selves and enjoy life their way, not yours. Have a blessed day everyone.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Candy

carmeenhoover said:


> Wow!! There is a name for folks that have a hard time with math...dyscalcula. Wow, Wow, Wow. I feel kind of special now. lol All the way through school I had problems with Math. Now English? My forte. Straight A's all the way through college. So of course I notice automatically spelling and grammar mistakes. SO WHAT!!!??? I NEVER mention them as no one has mentioned my ignorance in almost everything knitting. Thank God for that. Thank all of you for that. This is a great site for all of us to learn and share...our knitting and crocheting and craft knowledge (or lack thereof) in a kind and loving way. Surely everyone of us can share our thoughts, but, we can always choose to ignore those things that have nothing to do with our fiber-arts. Soooooo, Happy Knitting,
> Love & Laughter,
> Carmeen
> :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Candy

Kathie said:


> I can't imagine worrying about the spelling of the nice, helpful people on this site. I do have real problems.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Connie W

fisherwoman said:


> Are we going to reach 100 posts before this train STOPS!
> 
> Let's get back to the abysmal urine colored drinking water in Socchi that the athletes have to look forward to!
> 
> Fisherwoman


I visit the island of Monhegan every summer. The water is yellow. Hasn't killed me yet.


----------



## knitwit549

fisherwoman said:


> Are we going to reach 100 posts before this train STOPS!
> 
> Let's get back to the abysmal urine colored drinking water in Socchi that the athletes have to look forward to!
> 
> Fisherwoman


Maybe they could pour that ugly water in the toilets to help flush them ...no, that probably wouldn't help, as they are told to put their used toilet paper in a bucket for disposal. Wouldn't want to be trying THAT paper!


----------



## mirium

sumnerusa said:


> A very sad and unnecessary post.


Actually, it was quite cheerful, and intended to be humorous. And I think it was necessary to point out that the OP wasn't attacking anyone personally; she was just gently suggesting that we might all take an extra moment to check our posts for typos and other minor mistakes. If it was hard to decipher that message, well -- it was a wildly exaggerated demonstration of the effect of the problem.

Which is a very minor problem and won't stop anyone from reading a post, of course. I'm surprised it caused such a brou-ha-ha and made so many people so serious.


----------



## dikig

Lolly12 said:


> No I saw it in a news article


I Googled it. Looks like what we get when the water's been turned
off for a while. Looked for any comments about after the water's 
been allowed to run. Found nothing, but if it ran clear, that
wouldn't be newsworthy.


----------



## dikig

dikig said:


> I Googled it. Looks like what we get when the water's been turned
> off for a while. Looked for any comments about after the water's
> been allowed to run. Found nothing, but if it ran clear, that
> wouldn't be newsworthy.


By the water being turned off, I didn't mean the faucet(s), I
meant the water supply from the city's connection. At least it
used to. The original pipes have been replaced with copper so
no rust should form any more.


----------



## alwilda

Have any of ya done this? Read the first page of a long post and then go to the last page - like here- and see how much the subject has changed. its like playing that child game when ya whisper in a ear next to you and it goes around to each player and it comes out totally different. Just an observation.


----------



## Connie W

knitwit549 said:


> Maybe they could pour that ugly water in the toilets to help flush them ...no, that probably wouldn't help, as they are told to put their used toilet paper in a bucket for disposal. Wouldn't want to be trying THAT paper!


This is an international forum. Someone whose hometown is Sochi could be reading this right now.


----------



## Candy

alwilda said:


> Have any of ya done this? Read the first page of a long post and then go to the last page - like here- and see how much the subject has changed. its like playing that child game when ya whisper in a ear next to you and it goes around to each player and it comes out totally different. Just an observation.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Angora

Hey, just kool your jets ma'am. Life is good and knitting is great! When I pray do you think The Lord above is a spell checker? If so we are all bound to find ourselves meeting in unpleasant circumstances! If this forum bothers you so much you should find one that uses better English and has better spelling abilities. Don't you ever make mistakes? Better watch out, we'll all be watching you!! :roll:


----------



## Angora

Hey, just kool your jets ma'am. Life is good and knitting is great! When I pray do you think The Lord above is a spell checker? If so we are all bound to find ourselves meeting in unpleasant circumstances! If this forum bothers you so much you should find one that uses better English and has better spelling abilities. Don't you ever make mistakes? Better watch out, we'll all be watching you!! :roll:


----------



## Candy

good one, just saying


Glenlady said:


> Easy peasy to me anyway-- just goes to show , words do not have to be spelt right, your brain sorts it out


----------



## Candy

but who counting right, just saying


cialea said:


> 31 pages already!


----------



## lorraine 55

Grannypeg said:


> Don't judge all of us by the behaviour or one.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55

painthoss said:


> Several very good points made here and in other posts. And may I add, my husband has an MBA and can't spell worth doodly squat.
> 
> Wait, should that be doodley? Doodly. Doodley. They both look funny now.


Maybe it's diddly!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lorraine 55

Dodi2056 said:


> I reiterate Grannypeg, don't lump the other Canadians with one. Having said that maybe she was just having a bad day and wanted to vent about something and KP seemed safe. My philosophy is live and let live, except for yucky bugs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55

ogram said:


> Please don't assume all Canadians are like Ann...they are 90 per cent friendly.....who made her the "spelling & grammar police"?
> 
> The forum is a friendly place to relax and enjoy our many varied friends....where else can you visit people from all over the world in one spot.
> 
> We don't need anyone correcting us for bad spelling or bad grammar.....that's just life...we are here to enjoy ourselves.
> 
> I'm not starting an argument....I'm just stating my opinion.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## reddixon

I simply skip over posts that don't make sense because of missing punctuation. If the writer can't be bothered to punctuate so the sentence makes sense, then I don't bother to try and decipher it. Live and let live.


----------



## lorraine 55

Designer1234 said:


> I am A Canadian and would never post that post -
> 
> I do wonder why you take one post from one Canadian and
> imply that we all would post such an unkind post. that is not the case. Take us individually. We are not proud that the original poster is one of us. I would think very few of us would agree or like her superior attitude.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55

JulieDarie said:


> Iam sure everyone does their best. I don't like to see our language messed up but in the case of these postings please remember that many of our posters are older and our memory is not what it used to be.Negative comments can deter a person from taking part.
> Please everyone this site is very important to many of us. We may not be daily posters but we are daily readers.I ,for one look forward to reading this each morning. We all have problems,my sister has a form of cancer she will not survive.A few minutes reading these posts each morning helps me.
> Let's not erect barriers.Thanks and keep on posting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ramram0003

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


OMG really? If it bothers you don't read it. It is not the end of the world. There are other posts out there. I know what you mean but it doesn't ruin my day. Sorry that this little thing ruins your day. Please........... does it really matter?  WE are NOT perfect and I like my life that way.


----------



## Connie W

ramram0003 said:


> OMG really? If it bothers you don't read it. It is not the end of the world. There are other posts out there. I know what you mean but it doesn't ruin my day. Sorry that this little thing ruins your day. Please........... does it really matter?  WE are NOT perfect and I like my life that way.


Don't put words in her mouth. Nowhere did she say it ruins her day.


----------



## galaxycraft

I am not going to plant a rose garden just because of a handful of people don't like my violets and clovers garden.

Bye.............. Im goin to play in me garden know. Bye - Buy.........


----------



## Designer1234

This was posted on another part of the forum this morning. How true


----------



## fisherwoman

Let's go on to something else.............PLEASE!

Fisherwoman


----------



## Beachkc

Don't you think it is time to get off her back? I believe her intention was to be helpful. We have a choice of whether to TAKE offense or not. That is an action I choose not to take, whether it is intended or not, because it always brings out the ugly in me. Peace!


----------



## Sit knit stress less

I think you're going to have to start a new topic in order to put an end to this one.

I' m watching only to see who gets the last word and how many pages its going to take! Ha ha, such an exciting life I lead......

pagesquote=fisherwoman]Let's go on to something else.............PLEASE!

Fisherwoman[/quote]

:shock:


----------



## Glenlady

fisherwoman said:


> Let's go on to something else.............PLEASE!
> 
> Fisherwoman


We are trying to fisherwoman  but others will not let it go, I think some just like to keep sniping :XD:


----------



## nitehawk

Hi all!! Going to try to give this a happy turn. How many of you are looking forward to Spring? Anyone have any big plans? Me I will prob. do my same old thing, and clean, house, yard etc. lol. Have a great day all. nitehawk.


----------



## jangmb

Sorry, but I have to add a post script to this "letter". Some KP member made a contributory post on another thread just now and was apologizing that English was not her native language and was hoping that her message would be understood by those reading it. I am deeply saddened by the OP and the natural consequences of the tone and condescension that most of us felt.


----------



## misellen

fisherwoman said:


> Let's go on to something else.............PLEASE!
> 
> Fisherwoman


Simplest solution is to simply UNWATCH and let this mess die out.


----------



## Glenlady

misellen said:


> Simplest solution is to simply UNWATCH and let this mess die out.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: agreed, lets move on


----------



## galaxycraft

jangmb said:


> Sorry, but I have to add a post script to this "letter". Some KP member made a contributory post on another thread just now and was apologizing that English was not her native language and was hoping that her message would be understood by those reading it. I am deeply saddened by the OP and the natural consequences of the tone and condescension that most of us felt.


yah, i saw that post.........saddened me to the bone.......

i will no longer be worrying about my 'grammer' .........
i am taking a stand next to the folks who struggle just to communicate.
bye buy............


----------



## Glenlady

misellen said:


> Simplest solution is to simply UNWATCH and let this mess die out.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: agreed, lets move on


----------



## galaxycraft

Glenlady said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: agreed, lets move on


we are just trying to get it to the amount of pages your other topic posts has become...........how many now? over 400 pages?
if you have forgotten ........that one as well started out as a comment about grammer scolding.

Invasion of the Grammar Police #4 -- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-218436-1.html

Invasion of the Grammar Police #3 -- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205631-1.html

Invasion of the Grammar Police #2 -- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-192465-1.html

Invasion of the Grammar Police -- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-181798-1.html

..........................................................
on a serious note
this thread is another good read............
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-142493-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-142493-10.html#2765695
many other topics if a person searches.
..................................................................


----------



## Glenlady

galaxycraft said:


> we are just trying to get it to the amount of pages your other topic posts has become...........how many now? over 400 pages?
> if you have forgotten ........that one as well started out as a grammer scolding.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-218436-98.html
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205631-1.html
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-192465-1.html
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-181798-1.html


Very true-- but you will notice that myself and a couple of others turned it into a bit of fun, by using silly spelling errors, it didn't do anyone any harm and we had a laugh about it.We all hit the wrong key sometimes, but does it really matter? It's different if you're writing an important document, it has to be correct, but here on KP I think we are sensible enough to overlook the odd spelling mistake, and not criticise


----------



## galaxycraft

I am not going to plant a rose garden just because of a handful of people don't like my violets and clovers garden.

Bye.............. Im goin to play in me garden know. Bye - Buy.........

y'all have half fun now know what i mean meen.............


----------



## misellen

galaxycraft said:


> we are just trying to get it to the amount of pages your other topic posts has become...........how many now? over 400 pages?
> if you have forgotten ........that one as well started out as a comment about grammer scolding.
> 
> .............


The Grammar Police thread reached 400 pages because we did as Glenlady suggested. We moved on.


----------



## galaxycraft

misellen said:


> The Grammar Police thread reached 400 pages because we did as Glenlady suggested. We moved on.


geeezzzzzzzzzz...................i wasn't scolding or anything................
geeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......i was making a point that a topic can get to whatever length...................i was trying to make a funny......
oh i forgot...........i didn't add the HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA's and the 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
can you understand this now? haha just kidding dont take it to heart take a chill pill not everyone is against you.


----------



## Glenlady

galaxycraft said:


> I am not going to plant a rose garden just because of a handful of people don't like my violets and clovers garden.
> 
> Bye.............. Im goin to play in me garden know. Bye - Buy.........
> 
> y'all have half fun now know what i mean meen.............


Good on yer, at least you have the sense to move on from this very unpleasant topic,Hope the weather isn't as bad as it is here for you, gardening in the rayne ain't no fun
 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## galaxycraft

Glenlady said:


> Good on yer, at least you have the sense to move on from this very unpleasant topic,Hope the weather isn't as bad as it is here for you, gardening in the rayne ain't no fun
> :thumbup: :XD:


I am still waiting to get out of the deep freeze. 27*f below zero last night (actual temp).


----------



## Glenlady

galaxycraft said:


> geeezzzzzzzzzz...................i wasn't scolding or anything................
> geeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......i was making a point that a topic can get to whatever length...................i was trying to make a funny......
> oh i forgot...........i didn't add the HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA's and the
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> can you understand this now? haha just kidding dont take it to heart take a chill pill not everyone is against you.


chill pills all round galaxycraft wha ha ha ha 
    we taked itt as beeing a funny, but one never nose who is berating or who is making funnies, some folk take ;fings far two seerius'


----------



## galaxycraft

Glenlady said:


> chill pills all round galaxycraft wha ha ha ha
> we taked itt as beeing a funny, but one never nose who is berating or who is making funnies, some folk take ;fings far two seerius'


 :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

galaxycraft said:


> I am still waiting to get out of the deep freeze. 27*f below zero last night (actual temp).


Geeeeeeeeeeze that b****y cold, no gardening fore yu yung lady lol, stay in the warm and nit :XD:


----------



## misellen

galaxycraft said:


> geeezzzzzzzzzz...................i wasn't scolding or anything................
> geeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......i was making a point that a topic can get to whatever length...................i was trying to make a funny......
> oh i forgot...........i didn't add the HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA's and the
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> can you understand this now? haha just kidding dont take it to heart take a chill pill not everyone is against you.


Come kpyne usns on grammer sum tyme


----------



## Glenlady

galaxycraft said:


> I am still waiting to get out of the deep freeze. 27*f below zero last night (actual temp).


I know you lives on Planet erf like me, but where bouts are you, I'm in the UK in a city called Leicester and if you're across the pond pronounce it == Lester 
:thumbup:


----------



## meetoo

Glenlady said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: agreed, lets move on


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

galaxycraft said:


> geeezzzzzzzzzz...................i wasn't scolding or anything................
> geeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......i was making a point that a topic can get to whatever length...................i was trying to make a funny......
> oh i forgot...........i didn't add the HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA's and the
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> can you understand this now? haha just kidding dont take it to heart take a chill pill not everyone is against you.


Land o Goshen Gal, I dint no ennybody wer agin me.


----------



## SAMkewel

Designer1234 said:


> This was posted on another part of the forum this morning. How true


Finally, something funny on this thread :~D!


----------



## Glenlady

SAMkewel said:


> Finally, something funny on this thread :~D!


All comes to those who wait     :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## blavell

Oh, I'm sorry, I thought I was on KNITTING Paradise, not English Paradise. I do look at my posts over before sending them but, I am not going to use spell check or anything else before sending my message. I have better things to do with my time - like read the rest of KP.


----------



## Montana Gramma

nitehawk said:


> Hi all!! Going to try to give this a happy turn. How many of you are looking forward to Spring? Anyone have any big plans? Me I will prob. do my same old thing, and clean, house, yard etc. lol. Have a great day all. nitehawk.


Quilt show in Sask., move some more big rocks around the yard, Gkids up the mountain to find Triiums and Bear Grass, one big venue to sell at and Denver to hug more family!


----------



## blavell

I'm looking forward to the MN Yarn Shop Hop in April & the Lake Elmo Shepherd's Festival in May. Hopefully, our snow will be gone & it won't be below zero. I'm getting kind of sick of our weather. 


Montana Gramma said:


> Quilt show in Sask., move some more big rocks around the yard, Gkids up the mountain to find Triiums and Bear Grass, one big venue to sell at and Denver to hug more family!


----------



## Montana Gramma

blavell said:


> I'm looking forward to the MN Yarn Shop Hop in April & the Lake Elmo Shepherd's Festival in May. Hopefully, our snow will be gone & it won't be below zero. I'm getting kind of sick of our weather.


We lived near Lake Elmo in 1970, out on a wee farm, loved the area. Landlord grew big Beefsteak tomatoes that we could have access to everyday and tomatoes on toast was the midnight snack!


----------



## meetoo

I'm so looking forward to planting time in my small patch out front of our townhouse, and along the fence in the back....alas it is hay fever season as well and my allergy shots will have to be boosted from one ever second week to once a week... feel like a pin cushion then, but it is worth it. this year I want to plant a lavatera (sp?) as I had one three years ago, and it died over the winter, despite being wrapped in burlap. right now we have freezing temps so my Christmas Rose is wrapped in burlap, awaiting higher temperatures - and she was in full bloom!!!! right now the sun is shining brightly and the temperature is -5 Celsius.....


----------



## Maggie2012

meetoo said:


> I'm so looking forward to planting time in my small patch out front of our townhouse, and along the fence in the back....alas it is hay fever season as well and my allergy shots will have to be boosted from one ever second week to once a week... feel like a pin cushion then, but it is worth it. this year I want to plant a lavatera (sp?) as I had one three years ago, and it died over the winter, despite being wrapped in burlap. right now we have freezing temps so my Christmas Rose is wrapped in burlap, awaiting higher temperatures - and she was in full bloom!!!! right now the sun is shining brightly and the temperature is -5 Celsius.....


how in the world did this go from incorrect spelling of words to gardening???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Lostie

Does anyone know why it is so hard to grow gooseberries in Leeds UK?


----------



## meetoo

Maggie2012 said:


> how in the world did this go from incorrect spelling of words to gardening???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


subject was changed a page ago!!!!! perhaps we should have just shut this one down and started on another?


----------



## misellen

Maggie2012 said:


> how in the world did this go from incorrect spelling of words to gardening???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


It evolved, my friend, it evolved.


----------



## sparrefankerl

Lostie said:


> Does anyone know why it is so hard to grow gooseberries in Leeds UK?


They are hard to grow anywhere except in my mother's garden, but then everything grows in her garden.


----------



## ann-other-knitter

Maggie2012 said:


> how in the world did this go from incorrect spelling of words to gardening???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


They wanted to change the thread because posters started being idiotic and were creating a new language just to try and be more disrespectful towards me. If English has been degraded so much think what it will be like in five years. Completely intelligible. Then those poor ESL people who have learned English, will now have to learn how to speak Gobbledigoop. Some people are miffed because some of us want to speak/type standardised English. English is now the language of choice the world over. So a bunch of stubborn idiots are getting miffed because I struck a nerve, calling them to account. I am not pointing a finger at Dyslexic or others with a medical problem with spelling. I'm aiming at members of the human race who think they can be rulers with no need to follow rules of the English language. Each making up their own spelling of the same word.


----------



## blessedinMO

ann-other-knitter said:


> They wanted to change the thread because posters started being idiotic and were creating a new language just to try and be more disrespectful towards me. If English has been degraded so much think what it will be like in five years. Completely intelligible. Then those poor ESL people who have learned English, will now have to learn how to speak Gobbledigoop. Some people are miffed because some of us want to speak/type standardised English. English is now the language of choice the world over. So a bunch of stubborn idiots are getting miffed because I struck a nerve, calling them to account. I am not pointing a finger at Dyslexic or others with a medical problem with spelling. I'm aiming at members of the human race who think they can be rulers with no need to follow rules of the English language. Each making up their own spelling of the same word.


I am one of the miffed idiots. I only got miffed because your were being rude. IMHO


----------



## BlueJay21

fisherwoman said:


> Let's go on to something else.............PLEASE!
> 
> Fisherwoman


I totally agree. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, stop flogging this dead horse. Enough, already.


----------



## galaxycraft

In response to ann-other-knitter last post.
And I will not mention the other errors/things from her/his post.

English is 3rd on the world list of languages; 5.52% of the world population as of 2010.
Spanish is 2nd on the world list of languages; 5.85% of the world population as of 2010.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_languages_by_number_of_native_speakers

More info on world languages -- 
http://www2.ignatius.edu/faculty/turner/languages.htm
http://www.nationsonline.org/oneworld/most_spoken_languages.htm
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_most_common_language_in_the_world
http://www.photius.com/rankings/languages2.html
http://list25.com/the-25-most-influential-languages-in-the-world/?view=all
(This last one shows English being in 1st place - But - look where it is used most).

Some lists show English as being in 2nd place, but mainly because it is now being taught as a 2nd, 3rd, 4th language.
Within "native" speakers - some lists show English as being in 4th place.
Note: Links provided here are just from page 1 of an internet search on world languages.

Now can we please drop the Grammar/Proper English Word Usage?


----------



## Lolly12

This whole thread has become very sad indeed :thumbdown: :-(


----------



## DeniseCM

Maggie2012 said:


> how in the world did this go from incorrect spelling of words to gardening???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Because Maggie, this subject has been exhausted. It is dead. We want to move onto something that my Northern neighbours are longing for. Less Cold and More Warmth and I and my Southern neighbours would love Less Warmth and More Coolth(?!?!?) Talking about gardens always lightens the spirit.


----------



## DeniseCM

Oooops, double post! sorry!


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> Does anyone know why it is so hard to grow gooseberries in Leeds UK?


Erm-- could it be the soil, you need plenty of hoss manure :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

Lolly12 said:


> This whole thread has become very sad indeed :thumbdown: :-(


We are trying to change it, but some people just won't let go.


----------



## Glenlady

Maggie2012 said:


> how in the world did this go from incorrect spelling of words to gardening???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Because we all had enough of the spelling of words!!!


----------



## misellen

Glenlady said:


> Erm-- could it be the soil, you need plenty of hoss manure :thumbup:


Well, there seems to be plenty of that about.


----------



## DeniseCM

misellen said:


> Well, there seems to be plenty of that about.


Right on the button misellen. Truck loads of 'hoss manure' on this thread. But hoss manure is useful, don't you think? :lol:


----------



## Susie cue

I haven't heard that saying hoss manure for years my mom used to say that and send my brother to collect it
when the milkman came around grew great veggies

Susie cue


----------



## misellen

Just out of curiosity Galaxy, what language is in first place?


----------



## galaxycraft

misellen said:


> Just out of curiosity Galaxy, what language is in first place?


Mandarin / Chinese :wink:


----------



## DeniseCM

misellen said:


> Just out of curiosity Galaxy, what language is in first place?


Not answering for Galaxy but suggesting it may be Pidgin English :twisted:
Going to bed now before I get into serious trouble.


----------



## Glenlady

DeniseCM said:


> Right on the button misellen. Truck loads of 'hoss manure' on this thread. But hoss manure is useful, don't you think? :lol:


My Dad used to send us out to follow the milkman's 'hoss' to collect it's droppings for his rhubarb


----------



## galaxycraft

Glenlady said:


> My Dad used to send us out to follow the milkman's 'hoss' to collect it's droppings for his rhubarb


ooooooo....... rhubarb ........ Yummy.


----------



## misellen

galaxycraft said:


> Mandarin / Chinese :wink:


I should of known that!


----------



## Glenlady

galaxycraft said:


> ooooooo....... rhubarb ........ Yummy.


Roobarb crumble n custard yum yum, ya can't beat it :thumbup:


----------



## sumnerusa

galaxycraft said:


> Mandarin / Chinese :wink:


According to listverse.com, English is spoken in more countries than any other language. Mandarin/Chinese is number one only because of the population of the country in which it is spoken.


----------



## galaxycraft

sumnerusa said:


> According to listverse.com, English is spoken in more countries than any other language. Mandarin/Chinese is number one only because of the population of the country in which it is spoken.


http://listverse.com/2008/06/26/top-10-most-spoken-languages-in-the-world/

There are various lists out there. 
What you have to consider is how the lists were compiled.
When you take the poster's comment -- 
"English is now the language of choice the world over" --
Can be viewed from different angles.
World Population Numbers - Mandarin/Chinese is spoken/used as the "native" tongue the most - putting it in the number one spot.
If you view the languages by "regions", yes some lists will show English as number one.
But each "region" could have just a handful of residents/population.

Quote - Mandarin/Chinese is number one only because of the population of the country in which it is spoken. - End Quote.
This language is the official language in Mainland China, Hong Kong, Macao, Singapore and Taiwan. 
But It Is Worldwide.


----------



## misellen

OH GOOD GRIEF!


----------



## galaxycraft

misellen said:


> OH GOOD GRIEF!


I agree ...... Any more questions ......... Google it.

I am not going into this classroom any longer.


----------



## Glenlady

misellen said:


> OH GOOD GRIEF!


Boring !


----------



## misellen

I am done hear. UNWATCH


----------



## nitehawk

blavell said:


> I'm looking forward to the MN Yarn Shop Hop in April & the Lake Elmo Shepherd's Festival in May. Hopefully, our snow will be gone & it won't be below zero. I'm getting kind of sick of our weather.


Know what you mean about the weather. Still looking at snow on the ground here. Be so glad when it's all gone and can get my hands in the dirt. Horse manure is great for vegetable, and flower gardens. I almost forgot, my big day is coming the last of May. DH, and I have tickets to go see Charley Pride in concert. Can't wait.


----------



## Glenlady

nitehawk said:


> Know what you mean about the weather. Still looking at snow on the ground here. Be so glad when it's all gone and can get my hands in the dirt. Horse manure is great for vegetable, and flower gardens. I almost forgot, my big day is coming the last of May. DH, and I have tickets to go see Charley Pride in concert. Can't wait.


ooh lucky you, I love Charlie Pride, enjoy the concert :thumbup:


----------



## nitehawk

Glenlady said:


> ooh lucky you, I love Charlie Pride, enjoy the concert :thumbup:


Thank you Glenlady. I sure will. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## finstock

i prefer apple crumble


----------



## blavell

Lake Elmo is still a lovely place with a wonderful park & a manmade lake (I don't think that was there in the 70's). There's also camping there which is nice as it's so close to home. It hasn't grown a whole lot, still has lots of farms. They also have a wonderful restaurant, The Lake Elmo Inn, which is one of the best in MN. The Lake Elmo Fiber Festival is held at the Fairgrounds every Mother's Day weekend & I wouldn't miss it.


Montana Gramma said:


> We lived near Lake Elmo in 1970, out on a wee farm, loved the area. Landlord grew big Beefsteak tomatoes that we could have access to everyday and tomatoes on toast was the midnight snack!


----------



## blavell

I love Charley Pride also. Lucky you.


nitehawk said:


> Know what you mean about the weather. Still looking at snow on the ground here. Be so glad when it's all gone and can get my hands in the dirt. Horse manure is great for vegetable, and flower gardens. I almost forgot, my big day is coming the last of May. DH, and I have tickets to go see Charley Pride in concert. Can't wait.


----------



## Viddie

Oh my.... I am a Canadian ! Like most "normal " folks I on occasion have made spelling errors, so sorry if it offends anyone, nice to know that there are "some" out there that are perfect, far as I know Jesus was the only perfect one, I think I would be most careful with that one- one should never ever think themselves better, God loves us- we ALL make mistakes whether in spelling or decisions etc. , which makes us all individuals in our own way !If our Father can forgive us all of our mistakes then I think we should try and follow His ways , what a loving & beautiful world this would be !! Ease up a bit on these dear sweet people on here-relax & enjoy life my dear, it is so short as it is !


----------



## Montana Gramma

blavell said:


> Lake Elmo is still a lovely place with a wonderful park & a manmade lake (I don't think that was there in the 70's). There's also camping there which is nice as it's so close to home. It hasn't grown a whole lot, still has lots of farms. They also have a wonderful restaurant, The Lake Elmo Inn, which is one of the best in MN. The Lake Elmo Fiber Festival is held at the Fairgrounds every Mother's Day weekend & I wouldn't miss it.


Thank you for the update! Is the Twin Peaks?? (Really 3 peaks) still there? We will have to take a drive out. Lots and lots of relatives in Mn. But since my sister and Mom-in-law died we do not get back a lot. The festival sounds like a lot of fun, and not humid in May! We moved to Circle Pines but my Dr. was in Stillwater. Maybe we can have tea at the Inn!


----------



## lorraine 55

luvnknit said:


> This is well said.
> The point is, we all have busy lives and we all have difficulties to deal with. We do the best we can. But when we are called out on something like our grammar or our spelling by someone who doesn't know us or what we've been through in this life, it can and is usually hurtful, offensive, no matter how well intending the "corrector" is. That is the consequence of criticism.
> 
> I don't think anyone on a knitting and crocheting forum expects to be criticized on their ability to spell, write or manage their computer well. Rather, we may well recognize our own errors as we read the pages and pages of posts discussing all kinds of issues and thereby improve those skills. That is why teachers, like myself, assign reading to our English students. They learn by reading, just like us as we read these pages.
> 
> Do you think I'm off the mark on how criticism hurts, offends?
> Someone here said a can of worms was opened on this post. People from around the world have weighed in on this. Calling out KPers who have difficulty (for a plethora of valid reasons)with their spelling and grammar has touched a nerve. Well over 35 pages of comments.
> 
> Criticism has it's consequences.


You're right, we come on here for enjoyment and to forget our problems for a while.


----------



## meetoo

Glenlady said:


> Roobarb crumble n custard yum yum, ya can't beat it :thumbup:


oh yes!!!!!


----------



## Lolly12

Lostie said:


> Does anyone know why it is so hard to grow gooseberries in Leeds UK?


Lostie, here is a link from BBC gardening about gooseberries

http://www.bbc.co.uk/gardening/basics/techniques/growfruitandveg_growinggooseberries1.shtml


----------



## Khloe

Come on! This is a great site, we are not perfect and if u don't like what is written or how, then don't read it! Move on! Don't be so critical please!,


----------



## mamasbird

Yes, I agree....let's move on and stop all the nit-picking!


----------



## ute4kp

Is this topic a joke?


----------



## blessedinMO

ute4kp said:


> Is this topic a joke?


Unfortunately not. Spelling police opened the day here. Life is just too short. Maybe she just got up from the wrong side of her bed.


----------



## ann-other-knitter

blessedinMO said:


> Unfortunately not. Spelling police opened the day here. Life is just too short. Maybe she just got up from the wrong side of her bed.


Please read the first post. I just asked people to be a little more careful with spelling. I have received many hateful replies. I was polite and careful. If I were you, it would be better to not get embroiled in this nasty thread.


----------



## blessedinMO

ann-other-knitter said:


> Please read the first post. I just asked people to be a little more careful with spelling. I have received many hateful replies. I was polite and careful. If I were you, it would be better to not get embroiled in this nasty thread.


I have no intention of 'getting embroiled in this nasty thread'. I merely answered a question. Have a great night.


----------



## finstock

awwww come on enough !!!!!


----------



## BlueJay21

Now, instead of everyone contributing to "Please check your spelling," could someone who has a gardening question please start a new thread. This is getting quite monotonous. This horse (with or without manure) has been dead for some time.


----------



## ute4kp

blessedinMO said:


> Unfortunately not. Spelling police opened the day here. Life is just too short. Maybe she just got up from the wrong side of her bed.


Ok, thanks. On my tablet I type one by one, and not two handed as on a Pc keyboard. Sometimes the most goofy mistakes happen. It happens with texts I get from a friend. She sends me-- kngt sfj mig. What's that? It happens late at night. I think she falls asleep on her phone. ?


----------



## kathimc

Since you are pointing out anothers spelling errors, may I point out to you...

"You are wanting to use" ... proper grammar would be "You wish to use".


----------



## sdostman

You are kidding right?!?!? I'm am sure there are more important things in this troubled world to think about other than whether people have correct spelling and grammer on a site that is supposed to be for pleasure and friendship. Sorry if I offended - just saying


----------



## sylviaelliott

oops, another controversial one. as someone already said 'live and let live'. we can't all be perfect. have a nice day.


----------



## WindingRoad

ann-other-knitter said:


> Please read the first post. I just asked people to be a little more careful with spelling. I have received many hateful replies. I was polite and careful. If I were you, it would be better to not get embroiled in this nasty thread.


Didn't you learn not to tell us what to do? Care to explain your other post about people's ability to spell and their knitting prowess? What was it you wrote. If they knit the way they spell they should throw their knitting in the garbage? That was you that posted that wasn't it? IMHO that wasn't very nice. And neither was your first post. Telling an adult on the other end of an internet connection, is first off, non-productive and seems to get you into a lot of hot water. 61 pages of hot water so far.

Again I'll remind you that when you are in a hole you really should stop digging. You aren't doing your self any favors. Unless that is your motivation.


----------



## kittysgram

Charley Pride!!!! oh,it should be great. hope u enjoy it. thanks for the change of subject.


----------



## WindingRoad

kittysgram said:


> Charley Pride!!!! oh,it should be great. hope u enjoy it. thanks for the change of subject.


Now the hi-jack people will be voicing their opinions. LOL


----------



## Montana Gramma

WindingRoad said:


> Now the hi-jack people will be voicing their opinions. LOL


Many pages back did someone not say they wanted the thread to change so we talked gardening and spring? Did not realize it was hi-jacking when requested by someone. Am not taking offense, only read the term once before on KP and honestly had forgotten about it.


----------



## WindingRoad

Montana Gramma said:


> Many pages back did someone not say they wanted the thread to change so we talked gardening and spring? Did not realize it was hi-jacking when requested by someone. Am not taking offense, only read the term once before on KP and honestly had forgotten about it.


Honey, I can't stop my next door neighbor from walking on my lawn. I live in a condo so it's not really MY lawn. How the heck am I gonna stop you from hi-jacking the thread. I have a quiet life, happy with what I have, looking forward to retirement so I don't sweat much of anything. Carry on with whatever subject you care to. Just keep it fairly clean. :thumbup:


----------



## quirkycrafter

Does it really matter? I was always held to a high standard when it came to spelling and such and the day I could relax and not have to worry about a typo or anything was a great feeling. 

I would say if you're not sure what the poster means, then ask them to clarify. I know some do it to be different and some just do it to annoying, but the majority of the rest shouldn't matter, English major or not. 

I would love to correct a lot of people, but in doing that would probably have the opposite effect and people feel like they can't share anything. As long as people are willing to open up to me for whatever reason, I don't care what the typing looks like. 

Too many critics in the world and not enough stars. Nothing meant by this. Just saying too many people focus on the insignificant things (appearances) and can't see what's really standing right in front of them (what's on the inside).


----------



## Montana Gramma

WindingRoad said:


> Honey, I can't stop my next door neighbor from walking on my lawn. I live in a condo so it's not really MY lawn. How the heck am I gonna stop you from hi-jacking the thread. I have a quiet life, happy with what I have, looking forward to retirement so I don't sweat much of anything. Carry on with whatever subject you care to. Just keep it fairly clean. :thumbup:


We lived in a condo once, my neighbour had 2 little dogs, I had a 70 lb. Pit. Guess whose dogs no longer peed on our step when they saw Taz at the door! He would not have hurt them , was use to cats and little dogs, but scared the bejeepers out of the owner when she saw him! Keeping it clean is too late, there are already joking manure comments!!Lol. I do not post replies to what I consider controversies unless I think it is going into personalities and being mean spirited. I take nothing personally, I know no one personally for it to matter to me individually. But main topics are open season and rebukes are going to happen. Just wish posters attacked the subject and not the poster. This site is such a productive forum, I have gleaned much, a good reminder that sharing still exists


----------



## WindingRoad

quirkycrafter said:


> Does it really matter? I was always held to a high standard when it came to spelling and such and the day I could relax and not have to worry about a typo or anything was a great feeling.
> 
> I would say if you're not sure what the poster means, then ask them to clarify. I know some do it to be different and some just do it to annoying, but the majority of the rest shouldn't matter, English major or not.
> 
> I would love to correct a lot of people, but in doing that would probably have the opposite effect and people feel like they can't share anything. As long as people are willing to open up to me for whatever reason, I don't care what the typing looks like.
> 
> Too many critics in the world and not enough stars. Nothing meant by this. Just saying too many people focus on the insignificant things (appearances) and can't see what's really standing right in front of them (what's on the inside).


Exactly.


----------



## nitehawk

kittysgram said:


> Charley Pride!!!! oh,it should be great. hope u enjoy it. thanks for the change of subject.


 :thumbup:


----------



## painthoss

Glenlady said:


> eye unnerstud evry werd you writ mirium if yore az intelagent as whar we are yu *donut haff tu spel properlike= and itts rayninng heer agayn :XD: :roll:*


*

Donuts? You have donuts??*


----------



## Glenlady

painthoss said:


> Donuts? You have donuts??


Yu clevvar gerl , that meens yu are has hinelijunt has wot I ham, yu wanna da donuts? I gotted sum , do yu want jamm or kusterd wuns  :XD: :XD:


----------



## painthoss

Glenlady said:


> Yu clevvar gerl , that meens yu are has hinelijunt has wot I ham, yu wanna da donuts? I gotted sum , do yu want jamm or kusterd wuns  :XD: :XD:


Kusterd, fer sher. Anna cuppa joe. Goddle mitey, aint nun bedder!

Tanks!


----------



## Glenlady

painthoss said:


> Kusterd, fer sher. Anna cuppa joe. Goddle mitey, aint nun bedder!
> 
> Tanks!


LOL ya karnt beet a kusterd un wiv a cuppa rosey lee, tanks fer the larfs xx


----------



## painthoss

Glenlady said:


> LOL ya karnt beet a kusterd un wiv a cuppa rosey lee, tanks fer the larfs xx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Heff yaint gotta sensa humer, yaint got nutn. :lol: :lol:


----------



## n ancyrboyle

This is really getting much snarkier than the original post by ann-other-knitter ! The knitters I know, fortunately for me, are much kinder. Quit it already, please.


----------



## misellen

painthoss said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Heff yaint gotta sensa humer, yaint got nutn. :lol: :lol:


Kin I jine up wif this heer kornversashun?


----------



## misellen

Ai likes kusterd tuu ya no. Ai likes it wif a cuppa chai tee,


----------



## painthoss

misellen said:


> Kin I jine up wif this heer kornversashun?


Wilkommen, Bienvenue, Welcoooooommmmmee...


----------



## painthoss

misellen said:


> Ai likes kusterd tuu ya no. Ai likes it wif a cuppa chai tee,


Yum. Can't tink of an alternit spilling fer that.

Ai had a slyce ov spunge caik feeled with limmon pastry creme the udder dai. It was too dye four!


----------



## Glenlady

painthoss said:


> Yum. Can't tink of an alternit spilling fer that.
> 
> Ai had a slyce ov spunge caik feeled with limmon pastry creme the udder dai. It was too dye four!


High kan top that cos I juss had sum try ful, it woz luvlie


----------



## painthoss

Glenlady said:


> High kan top that cos I juss had sum try ful, it woz luvlie


Wozzit sicklie?


----------



## Glenlady

painthoss said:


> Wozzit sicklie?


nah, just fulla strawbriz and fik kreem and kusterd, du yu lyke try full,? i nose ya lyke donits, dunkt inn corfee yummy


----------



## runswithscissors

Too funny! I just popped in to see how out of hand this string has gotten and the advertisement on the page is a trial for Instant Grammar Checker....


----------



## misellen

painthoss said:


> Yum. Can't tink of an alternit spilling fer that.
> 
> Ai had a slyce ov spunge caik feeled with limmon pastry creme the udder dai. It was too dye four!


mebbe sew hit shud be cheye tee??

spunj kayke wif leemun sownds gud tew


----------



## Moon

I agree with sheila kay & mopgenorth. ha ha ha !!!


----------



## painthoss

runswithscissors said:


> Too funny! I just popped in to see how out of hand this string has gotten and the advertisement on the page is a trial for Instant Grammar Checker....


Now that's funny!! Wish I'd seen it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glenlady

runswithscissors said:


> Too funny! I just popped in to see how out of hand this string has gotten and the advertisement on the page is a trial for Instant Grammar Checker....


   very appropriate lol


----------



## Glenlady

Glenlady said:


> very appropriate lol


one just popped up for a course in English lol
big bruvver is wotching us lol


----------



## painthoss

Glenlady said:


> nah, just fulla strawbriz and fik kreem and kusterd, du yu lyke try full,? i nose ya lyke donits, dunkt inn corfee yummy


Strawbridges! Strawbridges an creem and kusterd, that duz sound most dlishus. Tanks for offerin to sheir.


----------



## painthoss

misellen said:


> mebbe sew hit shud be cheye tee??
> 
> spunj kayke wif leemun sownds gud tew


Cheye tee sounz offal good!


----------



## misellen

I finks ai wud lyke sum trifil wif blubbrees n kreem


----------



## Pippen

I can't spell like that, it will be "Ovambo gargle" or gibberish...... you two ladies are hilarious!!! At first I couldn't understand what you were saying, but as I kept on reading I understood each word you wrote.... :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## fran the florist

runswithscissors said:


> Too funny! I just popped in to see how out of hand this string has gotten and the advertisement on the page is a trial for Instant Grammar Checker....


Got that one here as well, wonder if a KPer with an eye for business or is it really Big Brother!! Maybe beware, it could be one of those spam things!!!


----------



## Glenlady

Pippen said:


> I can't spell like that, it will be "Ovambo gargle" or gibberish...... you two ladies are hilarious!!! At first I couldn't understand what you were saying, but as I kept on reading I understood each word you wrote.... :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Staye wid uss, yoo'l sune larn da lingo, pleezed weere givvin yu a laff :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Glenlady

misellen said:


> I finks ai wud lyke sum trifil wif blubbrees n kreem


oo high luvs dem bloobreeze missellen and kreem iz gud fore yore figger  :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

Glenlady said:


> oo high luvs dem bloobreeze missellen and kreem iz gud fore yore figger  :thumbup:


kreem hav bin jus a lil bit tuu gud fer mi figger he he he


----------



## Glenlady

misellen said:


> kreem hav bin jus a lil bit tuu gud fer mi figger he he he


Az long az yu hen joy it missellen hoo kares, we ownly lives wunce  :thumbup: We woz bofe naise and shaypley in ower yunger daiz :thumbup: not an ownce uv fat betwean us :thumbup:


----------



## kittysgram

LOL


----------



## Mmeth

There was recently an e- mail that circulated with a bunch of paragraphs like these misspellings which claimed that the better you could read it, the lower your chances of dementia!!


----------



## misellen

Mmeth said:


> There was recently an e- mail that circulated with a bunch of paragraphs like these misspellings which claimed that the better you could read it, the lower your chances of dementia!!


Well thin I gesses we is purty safe fum diminsha huh?


----------



## Lostie

misellen said:


> Well thin I gesses we is purty safe fum diminsha huh?


Yups, nowt laik feylin speelin att skoll fer prutekkin yu frum diminsha


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> Yups, nowt laik feylin speelin att skoll fer prutekkin yu frum diminsha


LOL as missellen said we'll be sayfe frum dimansha :thumbup:


----------



## NanMurray

Oh Dear, poor Ann-other-knitter, what a lot of ruffled feathers you have caused. Actually, I am rather surprised that so many people have become so upset. I am inclined to agree with you. The English language is a beautiful language with an enormous vocabulary that can express any thought or emotion. Do let us treat it with respect. It is not so much the spelling errors that annoy me, but the pathetic jargon used by almost everyone. ABSOLUTELY being the current "teeth on edge" setter. What on earth is wrong with YES.


----------



## BlueJay21

NanMurray said:


> Oh Dear, poor Ann-other-knitter, what a lot of ruffled feathers you have caused. Actually, I am rather surprised that so many people have become so upset. I am inclined to agree with you. The English language is a beautiful language with an enormous vocabulary that can express any thought or emotion. Do let us treat it with respect. It is not so much the spelling errors that annoy me, but the pathetic jargon used by almost everyone. ABSOLUTELY being the current "teeth on edge" setter. What on earth is wrong with YES.


I must agree, NanMurray. But I think it is time to close this chapter. It is getting very silly now. If these people want to write in this way, let them send PMs to each other. I have been checking this site just to see what is being said on this topic, but I have decided today that I will "let them have at it." When I see a reply to this site, I will just pass it by, or delete it without viewing. Enough is Enough.


----------



## Glenlady

BlueJay21 said:


> I must agree, NanMurray. But I think it is time to close this chapter. It is getting very silly now. If these people want to write in this way, let them send PMs to each other. I have been checking this site just to see what is being said on this topic, but I have decided today that I will "let them have at it." When I see a reply to this site, I will just pass it by, or delete it without viewing. Enough is Enough.


Yes, please do that bluejay, we happen to like having a bit of fun, you should try it,theres too many starched collars on this site, we are doing no harm to any body, also please don't tell 'these people' where they should write,


----------



## elly69

Glenlady said:


> Yes, please do that bluejay, we happen to like having a bit of fun, you should try it,theres too many starched collars on this site, we are doing no harm to any body, also please don't tell 'these people' where they should write,


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

Glenlady said:


> Staye wid uss, yoo'l sune larn da lingo, pleezed weere givvin yu a laff :thumbup: :XD:


I'm staying "wid yoo"........hehehe!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Pippen said:


> I'm staying "wid yoo"........hehehe!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Gud gerl Pippen :thumbup: we havin fun harnt we lol he he he    :mrgreen: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

Glenlady said:


> Gud gerl Pippen :thumbup: we havin fun harnt we lol he he he    :mrgreen: :XD: :thumbup:


A lot of it....... :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## painthoss

Pippen said:


> I can't spell like that, it will be "Ovambo gargle" or gibberish...... you two ladies are hilarious!!! At first I couldn't understand what you were saying, but as I kept on reading I understood each word you wrote.... :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Ovambo gargle!! Clearly, ewer mint two bee won office. :thumbup:


----------



## painthoss

elly69 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## painthoss

Pippen said:


> I'm staying "wid yoo"........hehehe!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Itsa plaice too bee. :lol:


----------



## sudik

Spell check is not the be all and end all for spelling errors. It can tell goobly-****, but it doesn't know the error in usage. One/won , the/thee, Polish/polish etc.


----------



## Naughty Knitter

This has been such a fun way to end so many pages of anger. Thanks ladies for the laughs. Clever and funny.....guess your knitting is spectacular and you will not have to throw it in the garbage!!!! LOL


----------



## Lostie

Naughty Knitter said:


> This has been such a fun way to end so many pages of anger. Thanks ladies for the laughs. Clever and funny.....guess your knitting is spectacular and you will not have to throw it in the garbage!!!! LOL


Gladger henjoyid hit. Migh neetin aint spekktakkyoular butt mi spelin is sooper
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Well hawl I can saye iz-- ower sooper spelleen must be verry popular cos yu uvver gud spellars are joyning in and it's upp tu payge 68 keap hup da gud werk, we knead lotsa laffs :thumbup: :thumbup:   :XD:


----------



## Pippen

Naughty Knitter said:


> This has been such a fun way to end so many pages of anger. Thanks ladies for the laughs. Clever and funny.....guess your knitting is spectacular and you will not have to throw it in the garbage!!!! LOL


Spot on!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:

And it doesn't have to end.....this is fun to read!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

painthoss said:


> Ovambo gargle!! Clearly, ewer mint two bee won office. :thumbup:


The "won office" got me for a second.....then I realized it must be "one of us".....hahahaha!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Pippen said:


> The "won office" got me for a second.....then I realized it must be "one of us".....hahahaha!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


won office got me gessing, yu iz larnin farst pippen :thumbup:    :mrgreen: :shock: :XD:  lol


----------



## Pippen

Glenlady said:


> won office got me gessing, yu iz larnin farst pippen :thumbup:    :mrgreen: :shock: :XD:  lol


I have to learn fast..... I want to keep on reading the posts..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## painthoss

Lostie said:


> Gladger henjoyid hit. Migh neetin aint spekktakkyoular butt mi spelin is sooper
> :thumbup:


Knot only sooper, butt dooper two! :thumbup:


----------



## painthoss

Pippen said:


> The "won office" got me for a second.....then I realized it must be "one of us".....hahahaha!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Ewer deafinittly a klever gurl! Welcome!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## painthoss

Pippen said:


> Spot on!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:
> 
> And it doesn't have to end.....this is fun to read!!! :thumbup:


  I find myself trying to think up new ones all the time now! It's addictive, and very relaxing. Hard to get mad at a corporate forkwit when you have this as a stress reliever.


----------



## luvnknit

Glenlady said:


> Yes, please do that bluejay, we happen to like having a bit of fun, you should try it,theres too many starched collars on this site, we are doing no harm to any body, also please don't tell 'these people' where they should write,


I would like to offer another perspective on what is happening on this thread.
As we know, this Pandora's Box was opened with a criticism, comment, request.......call it what you may. But the consequence has been a plethora of reactions. And therein lies the beauty of this forum.

Although a few have been "called out" about their spelling shortcomings, it is apparent from the outpouring of outrage that we on KP don' t give a rat's patooty about it.

Rather, the amount of creativity in the responses has been noteworthy. We have shown and proven that the English language is rather amazing by what is being done here.

Using words like awesome, , groovy, etc., in a new ways is really creative. Why let words lie dormant in the dictionary when new life can be pumped into them and allow them to brighten the spoken word?

No one (and I think it's safe to say no one) sees what Glenlady and others are doing as a threat to proper English. Rather, it is pretty creative, imaginative and down right intelligent for those KPers to be coming up with a new lexicon that, in spite of the twisted words, can be understood with just a little thought. Please all know how amazing and unique that is. As an English teacher, I often used the story called Jabberwocky to show the gift of language that is English. That generation after generation beautifies the language with new and exciting uses for words is a testament to creativity. I abhor the rape of the grammar ( like "I had went", " he, she don't" "I be going"......), but I believe the answer to that is education through reading things like books, newspapers, and intelligent forums like this one. There is enough proper English used in these sources to lead a person in the right direction.

We need to thank Ann for opening this thread. She not only allowed the vast majority of us to once again realize it is not the failings or shortcomings of the KPers that we find important, but the amazing and vast talent and intelligence of the members that brings us back to this forum, time and time again.

Hugs and keep learning,
Maureen


----------



## Pippen

painthoss said:


> I find myself trying to think up new ones all the time now! It's addictive, and very relaxing. Hard to get mad at a corporate forkwit when you have this as a stress reliever.


Keepem comin', LOL.....I need to learn more...hehehe!

:lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## threadbears

Nana5 said:


> life is too short to sweat the small stuff.......


Agreed! :thumbup:


----------



## runswithscissors

Thank you Maureen (luvnknit).



luvnknit said:


> I would like to offer another perspective on what is happening on this thread.
> As we know, this Pandora's Box was opened with a criticism, comment, request.......call it what you may. But the consequence has been a plethora of reactions. And therein lies the beauty of this forum.
> 
> Although a few have been "called out" about their spelling shortcomings, it is apparent from the outpouring of outrage that we on KP don' t give a rat's patooty about it.
> 
> Rather, the amount of creativity in the responses has been noteworthy. We have shown and proven that the English language is rather amazing by what is being done here.
> 
> Using words like awesome, , groovy, etc., in a new ways is really creative. Why let words lie dormant in the dictionary when new life can be pumped into them and allow them to brighten the spoken word?
> 
> No one (and I think it's safe to say no one) sees what Glenlady and others are doing as a threat to proper English. Rather, it is pretty creative, imaginative and down right intelligent for those KPers to be coming up with a new lexicon that, in spite of the twisted words, can be understood with just a little thought. Please all know how amazing and unique that is. As an English teacher, I often used the story called Jabberwocky to show the gift of language that is English. That generation after generation beautifies the language with new and exciting uses for words is a testament to creativity. I abhor the rape of the grammar ( like "I had went", " he, she don't" "I be going"......), but I believe the answer to that is education through reading things like books, newspapers, and intelligent forums like this one. There is enough proper English used in these sources to lead a person in the right direction.
> 
> We need to thank Ann for opening this thread. She not only allowed the vast majority of us to once again realize it is not the failings or shortcomings of the KPers that we find important, but the amazing and vast talent and intelligence of the members that brings us back to this forum, time and time again.
> 
> Hugs and keep learning,
> Maureen


----------



## Glenlady

Thank you Maureen, much appreciated :thumbup: 
or Fanx Maureen, we reely preeshiate that   :XD:  :shock:


----------



## Georgiegirl

Wow! That surely souded like a pep talk from a coach - an "English" one? I totally agree with everything you said - in fact - I could not possibly have said it better. Way to go!


----------



## luvnknit

Georgiegirl said:


> Wow! That surely souded like a pep talk from a coach - an "English" one? I totally agree with everything you said - in fact - I could not possibly have said it better. Way to go!


Oops. I tend to become a bit passionate when it comes to English. I taught ESL, that's English as a Second Language, for a lot of years before I began my first preschool.
Thank you for the compliment.

You, too, Glenlady. :lol: 
Hugs,
Maureen


----------



## yccipperly

Really? I'm surprised that someone has enough time to worry about such petty things!


----------



## painthoss

luvnknit said:


> I would like to offer another perspective on what is happening on this thread.
> As we know, this Pandora's Box was opened with a criticism, comment, request.......call it what you may. But the consequence has been a plethora of reactions. And therein lies the beauty of this forum.
> 
> Although a few have been "called out" about their spelling shortcomings, it is apparent from the outpouring of outrage that we on KP don' t give a rat's patooty about it.
> 
> Rather, the amount of creativity in the responses has been noteworthy. We have shown and proven that the English language is rather amazing by what is being done here.
> 
> Using words like awesome, , groovy, etc., in a new ways is really creative. Why let words lie dormant in the dictionary when new life can be pumped into them and allow them to brighten the spoken word?
> 
> No one (and I think it's safe to say no one) sees what Glenlady and others are doing as a threat to proper English. Rather, it is pretty creative, imaginative and down right intelligent for those KPers to be coming up with a new lexicon that, in spite of the twisted words, can be understood with just a little thought. Please all know how amazing and unique that is. As an English teacher, I often used the story called Jabberwocky to show the gift of language that is English. That generation after generation beautifies the language with new and exciting uses for words is a testament to creativity. I abhor the rape of the grammar ( like "I had went", " he, she don't" "I be going"......), but I believe the answer to that is education through reading things like books, newspapers, and intelligent forums like this one. There is enough proper English used in these sources to lead a person in the right direction.
> 
> We need to thank Ann for opening this thread. She not only allowed the vast majority of us to once again realize it is not the failings or shortcomings of the KPers that we find important, but the amazing and vast talent and intelligence of the members that brings us back to this forum, time and time again.
> 
> Hugs and keep learning,
> Maureen


Very well said. Thank you for explaining your perspective, and opening out some new views on this thread, which I've also found very interesting and enlightening.

Yudie rocky nest!


----------



## painthoss

Pippen said:


> Keepem comin', LOL.....I need to learn more...hehehe!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Gopher it, grill!


----------



## painthoss

Glenlady said:


> Thank you Maureen, much appreciated :thumbup:
> or Fanx Maureen, we reely preeshiate that   :XD:  :shock:


we're luvnknit! 
aw man, so many layers there....


----------



## painthoss

luvnknit said:


> Oops. I tend to become a bit passionate when it comes to English. I taught ESL, that's English as a Second Language, for a lot of years before I began my first preschool.
> Thank you for the compliment.
> 
> You, too, Glenlady. :lol:
> Hugs,
> Maureen


Shorely this is a second language too, I can see how you felt at home. I do thank you for weighing in with love and insight.


----------



## Glenlady

Pippen said:


> Keepem comin', LOL.....I need to learn more...hehehe!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :thumbup:[/quot
> Hoe kay, bee gud hand eye myte djust send yoo sum deelishuss kake, wood you lyke tchokleet ore plane spundge he he he :mrgreen: :shock: :XD:


----------



## Pippen

Glenlady said:


> Pippen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keepem comin', LOL.....I need to learn more...hehehe!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :thumbup:[/quot
> Hoe kay, bee gud hand eye myte djust send yoo sum deelishuss kake, wood you lyke tchokleet ore plane spundge he he he :mrgreen: :shock: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha.....plain spunge cake, thank you.....with pink icing and coconut sprinkled on top.... :lol: :lol: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Pippen

painthoss said:


> Gopher it, grill!


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## vershi

luvnknit said:


> I would like to offer another perspective on what is happening on this thread.
> As we know, this Pandora's Box was opened with a criticism, comment, request.......call it what you may. But the consequence has been a plethora of reactions. And therein lies the beauty of this forum.
> 
> Although a few have been "called out" about their spelling shortcomings, it is apparent from the outpouring of outrage that we on KP don' t give a rat's patooty about it.
> 
> Rather, the amount of creativity in the responses has been noteworthy. We have shown and proven that the English language is rather amazing by what is being done here.
> 
> Using words like awesome, , groovy, etc., in a new ways is really creative. Why let words lie dormant in the dictionary when new life can be pumped into them and allow them to brighten the spoken word?
> 
> No one (and I think it's safe to say no one) sees what Glenlady and others are doing as a threat to proper English. Rather, it is pretty creative, imaginative and down right intelligent for those KPers to be coming up with a new lexicon that, in spite of the twisted words, can be understood with just a little thought. Please all know how amazing and unique that is. As an English teacher, I often used the story called Jabberwocky to show the gift of language that is English. That generation after generation beautifies the language with new and exciting uses for words is a testament to creativity. I abhor the rape of the grammar ( like "I had went", " he, she don't" "I be going"......), but I believe the answer to that is education through reading things like books, newspapers, and intelligent forums like this one. There is enough proper English used in these sources to lead a person in the right direction.
> 
> We need to thank Ann for opening this thread. She not only allowed the vast majority of us to once again realize it is not the failings or shortcomings of the KPers that we find important, but the amazing and vast talent and intelligence of the members that brings us back to this forum, time and time again.
> 
> Hugs and keep learning,
> Maureen


That is very true Maureen, thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

vershi said:


> That is very true Maureen, thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


a big thank you from me, too, Maureen :-D


----------



## Lostie

Lostie said:


> a big thank you from me, too, Maureen :-D


i wuns tort ESL. In facked E is my SL. My favrut stori ease whin tekkin a clarse orn er treep een lundun. We woz neer kensindtun pallis an a rowls roys droved parst. Mi stoodents whirr bergeeners an frum meni difrent kountrees. Dere wossa streekt rool dat dey whirr honli erlawdbter spikka di inglees. Dey woz velly hexcited by de rowls royse but ai dint sea whoo whirr innit. Dey tryd ter tel mi. Finally a yung man pott his feenger in de hair un sedd "Old Mother Thatcher!" Easy peasy. The Queen Mum had even gibben dem a likkle wave as she went parst. :thumbup: 
Betcha sheed henjoy us inglish two :-D


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> i wuns tort ESL. In facked E is my SL. My favrut stori ease whin tekkin a clarse orn er treep een lundun. We woz neer kensindtun pallis an a rowls roys droved parst. Mi stoodents whirr bergeeners an frum meni difrent kountrees. Dere wossa streekt rool dat dey whirr honli erlawdbter spikka di inglees. Dey woz velly hexcited by de rowls royse but ai dint sea whoo whirr innit. Dey tryd ter tel mi. Finally a yung man pott his feenger in de hair un sedd "Old Mother Thatcher!" Easy peasy. The Queen Mum had even gibben dem a likkle wave as she went parst. :thumbup:
> Betcha sheed henjoy us inglish two :-D


Hyve never sawn the quean in purse on


----------



## Lostie

Glenlady said:


> Hyve never sawn the quean in purse on


Mi granni gott tekken tu sea kween veektoria wuns. De kween whirr passin fru sum train stashun or summat. My pore grani woz sew dizapoyntid. Orl she sore woz likkle ole lady lookin grumpi an dressed orl in blakk, not sumwum kuvvered in jools wivva sparkli krown :thumbdown:


----------



## Pippen

Lostie said:


> Mi granni gott tekken tu sea kween veektoria wuns. De kween whirr passin fru sum train stashun or summat. My pore grani woz sew dizapoyntid. Orl she sore woz likkle ole lady lookin grumpi an dressed orl in blakk, not sumwum kuvvered in jools wivva sparkli krown :thumbdown:


Oh no, your poor Gran!! She must have been very disappointed with the way the Queen was dressed!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lostie

Pippen said:


> Oh no, your poor Gran!! She must have been very disappointed with the way the Queen was dressed!!! :lol: :lol:


Pippen, you are a very quick interpreter. Top marx :-D


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> Pippen, you are a very quick interpreter. Top marx :-D


Thats bee korse Pippon speeks the kweans Heengleash  :shock:


----------



## knittingtheresa

Grannypeg said:


> Don't judge all of us by the behaviour or one.


I agree with Grannypeg. Not all of one nationality should be grouped together because one of us is a little outspoken.

I also agree with many others "life is too short to really focus on the unimportant things in life". If it doesn't hurt you or others then it doesn't matter much.


----------



## luvnknit

Lostie said:


> i wuns tort ESL. In facked E is my SL. My favrut stori ease whin tekkin a clarse orn er treep een lundun. We woz neer kensindtun pallis an a rowls roys droved parst. Mi stoodents whirr bergeeners an frum meni difrent kountrees. Dere wossa streekt rool dat dey whirr honli erlawdbter spikka di inglees. Dey woz velly hexcited by de rowls royse but ai dint sea whoo whirr innit. Dey tryd ter tel mi. Finally a yung man pott his feenger in de hair un sedd "Old Mother Thatcher!" Easy peasy. The Queen Mum had even gibben dem a likkle wave as she went parst. :thumbup:
> Betcha sheed henjoy us inglish two :-D


Sounds like you were a fun teacher, if this is an example of your whimsy, which it's what it takes to teach a language and make the learning fun. Your classes must have been a blast.

I had an all time favorite Spanish teacher when I was learning to speak Spanish. She did amazing things in class and I remember to this day her lessons and used many of them in my own English classes. Once she had us read fairy tales in Spanish and since we knew the story we could read and understand pretty easily. But the vocabulary and grammatical structure we got out of the stories was wonderful. I will never forget El Patito Feo ( The Ugly Duckling) and taught the same to my own ESL students at the time. She also taught us the history and how to Tango! In Spanish, of course. That was a great lesson. We all left speaking Spanish and dancing out the door. What fun that teacher was.
Your post, like the others like this, was fun.
Maureen


----------



## Pippen

Glenlady said:


> Thats bee korse Pippon speeks the kweans Heengleash  :shock:


hehehe.....I don't.....I'm actually Afrikaans speaking.....LOL!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Pippen said:


> hehehe.....I don't.....I'm actually Afrikaans speaking.....LOL!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


ooo eek!! yu keeped dat a seekritt but eye still say yu is velly gud at spikking da waye wee duz lol    :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl

Glenlady said:


> Hyve never sawn the quean in purse on


I saw The Queen & Prince Phillip at Windsor 12 years ago during her diamond jubilee. She was a most gracious lady - her Rolls stopped right in front of us - she opened her own door - Phillip opened his - they both got out of the car - walked around talking to people - shaking hands. I was most impressed with them both.


----------



## painthoss

Lostie said:


> Mi granni gott tekken tu sea kween veektoria wuns. De kween whirr passin fru sum train stashun or summat. My pore grani woz sew dizapoyntid. Orl she sore woz likkle ole lady lookin grumpi an dressed orl in blakk, not sumwum kuvvered in jools wivva sparkli krown :thumbdown:


Howaddashaym! Butt a grate story.


----------



## painthoss

[/quote=Glenlady]Hoe kay, bee gud hand eye myte djust send yoo sum deelishuss kake, wood you lyke tchokleet ore plane spundge he he he :mrgreen: :shock: :XD: [/quote]

Ooh, yur given kake? Gotny lemming kake? :-D :-D


----------



## Glenlady

painthoss said:


> [/quote=Glenlady]Hoe kay, bee gud hand eye myte djust send yoo sum deelishuss kake, wood you lyke tchokleet ore plane spundge he he he :mrgreen: :shock: :XD:


Ooh, yur given kake? Gotny lemming kake? :-D :-D[/quote]

Sorree deer, i djust eated the last peace , got sum plane spundge left tho lol :XD: :mrgreen:


----------



## painthoss

Glenlady said:


> Sorree deer, i djust eated the last peace , got sum plane spundge left tho lol :XD: :mrgreen:


Hoe well, ai giss ai kan choek it doon somehow.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

painthoss said:


> Hoe well, ai giss ai kan choek it doon somehow.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh my, I thought I was gonna get the last piece of spunge cake... :lol:.....now you have to choke it down.....any custard in the fridge?.......hahahaha!!! :lol: :shock: :thumbup:

Glenlady.....sorry about the secret...LOL!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glenlady

Pippen said:


> Oh my, I thought I was gonna get the last piece of spunge cake... :lol:.....now you have to choke it down.....any custard in the fridge?.......hahahaha!!! :lol: :shock: :thumbup:
> 
> Glenlady.....sorry about the secret...LOL!!! :lol: :lol:


Thats hokay pippen made me laugh :thumbup: 
Kusterd orn it's way :thumbup: :thumbup:  :XD:


----------



## Pippen

Glenlady said:


> Thats hokay pippen made me laugh :thumbup:
> Kusterd orn it's way :thumbup: :thumbup:  :XD:


Good, Painthoss will need it to eat the spunge cake... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## painthoss

Pippen said:


> Oh my, I thought I was gonna get the last piece of spunge cake... :lol:.....now you have to choke it down.....any custard in the fridge?.......hahahaha!!! :lol: :shock: :thumbup:
> 
> Glenlady.....sorry about the secret...LOL!!! :lol: :lol:


No knead ta fight over it, wee kan Cher! Laik gud childurn.


----------



## Pippen

painthoss said:


> No knead ta fight over it, wee kan Cher! Laik gud childurn.


hokay, weel cher!!!......hahaha!! :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lostie

Pippen said:


> hokay, weel cher!!!......hahaha!! :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


Yooose lott is key ping mi orn mai tows. Tuke me hages to wirk awt cher.

Gibbon de nummer uv hakkscents un dye er lecks wheeeee orl hab in de whirruld, downtcha fink wheeze doon well? Howza bawt er noo lympic eevent? :?: :shock:


----------



## Lostie

Lostie said:


> Yooose lott is key ping mi orn mai tows. Tuke me hages to wirk awt cher.
> 
> Gibbon de nummer uv hakkscents un dye er lecks wheeeee orl hab in de whirruld, downtcha fink wheeze doon well? Howza bawt er noo lympic eevent? :?: :shock:


I tink whee shood korl eet glenladdyish

:-D


----------



## Lostie

Lostie said:


> I tink whee shood korl eet glenladdyish
> 
> :-D


Ore goosegoggly :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

Lostie said:


> Ore goosegoggly :thumbup:


hehehe....goosegoggly sounds good to me!!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

Pippen said:


> hehehe....goosegoggly sounds good to me!!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Fink wheee knead ter mayk eat sinkronniced dough :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> Fink wheee knead ter mayk eat sinkronniced dough :thumbup:


Oo high lyke goosegoggly langwidge, now we kan hall djoin inn lol :XD: :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

Glenlady said:


> Oo high lyke goosegoggly langwidge, now we kan hall djoin inn lol :XD: :shock: :thumbup:


You ladies are "boffins" with the"goosegoggly langwidge", I'll join with "kweens heenglish".....tried to write like that but golly, it was really gibberish!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## painthoss

Pippen said:


> hokay, weel cher!!!......hahaha!! :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


Mai Eye sai, yor spelling is emproving beeyon dall nollige! cleerly, studdying Goosegoggly iz gud fer yew!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

painthoss said:


> Mai Eye sai, yor spelling is emproving beeyon dall nollige!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


we awl du ower bestest It is very cowld, rayny and gayle fourse wind wear I live, that be in the UK. we speek proper hear you knose  lol


----------



## Lostie

Glenlady said:


> we awl du ower bestest It is very cowld, rayny and gayle fourse wind wear I live, that be in the UK. we speek proper hear you knose  lol


Storp inner rupturng me. ai is bizzy wiv di flours we need fer awer sink run iced goossygobbly heenglish event. Ai fink yer must hav atts wiv flours ter djoin

:hunf:


----------



## Glenlady

well high ain't gotted know flours in my gar dan, ownly leeves and weads lol kan we youse art ie fishul wuns?


----------



## Lostie

Glenlady said:


> well high ain't gotted know flours in my gar dan, ownly leeves and weads lol kan we youse art ie fishul wuns?


Spoze wi kood iffn us has two, but ai whirl tinkin uv nittin un crotchettin sum. Wee kood doo wiv sum klass


----------



## painthoss

Lostie said:


> Storp inner rupturng me. ai is bizzy wiv di flours we need fer awer sink run iced goossygobbly heenglish event. Ai fink yer must hav atts wiv flours ter djoin
> 
> :hunf:


Gawd help me, I kept reading this as "stop inner rupturing me!" and I cannot stop laughing.!!!


----------



## painthoss

Lostie said:


> Spoze wi kood iffn us has two, but ai whirl tinkin uv nittin un crotchettin sum. Wee kood doo wiv sum klass


Yo! Klass indeed. Ai gots know flars, butt Ize gots dead stix, and lotsa snown dice. Thatll dress up an Hat rill purdy.

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> Spoze wi kood iffn us has two, but ai whirl tinkin uv nittin un crotchettin sum. Wee kood doo wiv sum klass


Gud hideer, hI didunt tink of that, I'm kwite gud at ctochettin, I downt lyke pastik flawers,thay knot velly klassy


----------



## misellen

Glenlady said:


> well high ain't gotted know flours in my gar dan, ownly leeves and weads lol kan we youse art ie fishul wuns?


nough nough nough Glennee. No art fiskolated floris lessen theagh be kroshayded


----------



## misellen

painthoss said:


> Gawd help me, I kept reading this as "stop inner rupturing me!" and I cannot stop laughing.!!!


downt yu gots no dikshondrery? Mebbe sew yu kud fine wun onlyme if yu uses ure komplutater.


----------



## Glenlady

misellen said:


> nough nough nough Glennee. No art fiskolated floris lessen theagh be kroshayded


oh hi dont mynd crocheted flours, dey be perdy, we kud awl ware hats wiv naise crocheted flours on


----------



## painthoss

misellen said:


> downt yu gots no dikshondrery? Mebbe sew yu kud fine wun onlyme if yu uses ure komplutater.


Psad, ain it? No dishcombobbery dikshonderery, en mai komputerater es givven me fitz coz I tole it to facs and he-mail at the saim thyme. ole stoopid-hed komputerator.


----------



## misellen

painthoss said:


> Psad, ain it? No dishcombobbery dikshonderery, en mai komputerater es givven me fitz coz I tole it to facs and he-mail at the saim thyme. ole stoopid-hed komputerator.


Prolly kudn find it in the dikshundrery ennyweigh kaws they dosnt nough hough tu spell. They needs a betterer edifcashun


----------



## Glenlady

misellen said:


> Prolly kudn find it in the dikshundrery ennyweigh kaws they dosnt nough hough tu spell. They needs a betterer edifcashun


dick shunery dusunt no howe tu speel proper enyway, he makes werds hup cos he didunt have eny hedifakashun like wot we did


----------



## painthoss

misellen said:


> Prolly kudn find it in the dikshundrery ennyweigh kaws they dosnt nough hough tu spell. They needs a betterer edifcashun


Heer heer! Wat U sed!


----------



## painthoss

Glenlady said:


> dick shunery dusunt no howe tu speel proper enyway, he makes werds hup cos he didunt have eny hedifakashun like wot we did


POre ole Dick Shunery. A dey lait an a doller short.


----------



## Glenlady

painthoss said:


> POre ole Dick Shunery. A dey lait an a doller short.


I tink Dick Shunnery is a sand witch short of a pik- nik lol


----------



## Pippen

My "computerator" froze up today so I missed a few posts.....this is hilarious.....especially the "interrupting" part.....just caught up again....hehehe!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Pippen said:


> My "computerator" froze up today so I missed a few posts.....this is hilarious.....especially the "interrupting" part.....just caught up again....hehehe!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Oh Pippen so gladys you gotted yore computerlater bak up and running :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

Glenlady said:


> Oh Pippen so gladys you gotted yore computerlater bak up and running :thumbup:


Ah...fank you virry much!!! How's that for a try at "goosegoggly"? hehehe!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dlarkin

Just don't read the ones that bother you. Live & let live.


----------



## painthoss

Glenlady said:


> I tink Dick Shunnery is a sand witch short of a pik- nik lol


Hee dunt halve awl his kups in hiz cubberd.


----------



## painthoss

Pippen said:


> My "computerator" froze up today so I missed a few posts.....this is hilarious.....especially the "interrupting" part.....just caught up again....hehehe!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Maid me laff four shore! Internal ruptures rite and left! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## painthoss

Pippen said:


> Ah...fank you virry much!!! How's that for a try at "goosegoggly"? hehehe!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm standin' and salutin' the goosegogglin' of the Pippen!!


----------



## Lostie

painthoss said:


> I'm standin' and salutin' the goosegogglin' of the Pippen!!


Ai two sloot Pippen. Gude fer yer kiddo.
Ai had two ketchup orn summer de powsts an fort wheeed gron orl pillockital wiv de dick shunery fing. Ai haz had er sneef uv mi smelin solts an reelise wheeze hokay.
Tuke me hages ter persuede mi pooter dat ai whirrnt gerrman an gitt it ter turn orf de gurmun spel chekk. Dere dick shunnery is callet Wörterbuch. Wörter boosh aint di sharpest naif in yer drawers either :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

News flash ....... The BBC has put on the weather reports for my part of the windy wastes that the northeast winds will make today feel quite hilly. Is dere a sikritt member uv KP at de bee bee sea, or do ai knead mi ledd boots orn terday?


----------



## misellen

painthoss said:


> Hee dunt halve awl his kups in hiz cubberd.


A brik shoart of a lode


----------



## misellen

painthoss said:


> I'm standin' and salutin' the goosegogglin' of the Pippen!!


Shee be a goosegoggler hexstaw donarious


----------



## Glenlady

painthoss said:


> I'm standin' and salutin' the goosegogglin' of the Pippen!!


and so ham eye well dun Pippen :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

do you tink the'' silly speek po leece'' myte kum after uss !!!    :mrgreen: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

Glenlady said:


> do you tink the'' silly speek po leece'' myte kum after uss !!!    :mrgreen: :XD: :thumbup:


Dey berra knot. Taint eeliggal two speek goosegogglish 
:XD:


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> Dey berra knot. Taint eeliggal two speek goosegogglish
> :XD:


tankyu fore putting my mynde at rested Lostie, I bean loozing sleap finking abowut it   :shock:


----------



## Pippen

Glenlady said:


> tankyu fore putting my mynde at rested Lostie, I bean loozing sleap finking abowut it   :shock:


If they do...we'll beat them black and blue....!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lostie

Sozz eyes bin err weigh fur a beet chaps.
On de bee bee sea radio dey wos tokkin bat noo innernet langwidge corled "doge" . Ddat am de rite spelin but no buddy nose how ter prenawnse eet. 

Hennywey, tis a difrunt variashun uv goosegogglyish, wherebye yer git de spellin an grammar rite, but de grammar is unexpectikated. 

De morral to spelin un grimmer plice is dat yer karnt git dese langwidges rite nessed you nose de rools uv "proppper hinglish" So there :-D :XD:


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> Sozz eyes bin err weigh fur a beet chaps.
> On de bee bee sea radio dey wos tokkin bat noo innernet langwidge corled "doge" . Ddat am de rite spelin but no buddy nose how ter prenawnse eet.
> 
> Hennywey, tis a difrunt variashun uv goosegogglyish, wherebye yer git de spellin an grammar rite, but de grammar is unexpectikated.
> 
> De morral to spelin un grimmer plice is dat yer karnt git dese langwidges rite nessed you nose de rools uv "proppper hinglish" So there :-D :XD:


That is velly intresteen Lostie, so now when we speek to hour dogs, they will answer in ''doge'' langwidge, but wood hour cats have there own langwidge? I shall go to my lybrarey to sea if they keap a dik shunry so that I can keap up wit my spelling and yu-knee versal langwidge. Brings a whole new meaning to 'dogonit' 
  :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Lostie

Glenlady said:


> That is velly intresteen Lostie, so now when we speek to hour dogs, they will answer in ''doge'' langwidge, but wood hour cats have there own langwidge? I shall go to my lybrarey to sea if they keap a dik shunry so that I can keap up wit my spelling and yu-knee versal langwidge. Brings a whole new meaning to 'dogonit'
> :thumbup: :XD:


Lol


----------



## misellen

Glenlady said:


> That is velly intresteen Lostie, so now when we speek to hour dogs, they will answer in ''doge'' langwidge, but wood hour cats have there own langwidge? I shall go to my lybrarey to sea if they keap a dik shunry so that I can keap up wit my spelling and yu-knee versal langwidge. Brings a whole new meaning to 'dogonit'
> :thumbup: :XD:


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

Hahaha....so "ayl nivver git dese langwidges rite cos ay don't no de rools uv "propper hinglish"!!!! (I had to copy what Glenlady wrote for I'll never get the spelling of the words right too....:lol: :lol: :lol: 

:thumbup:


----------



## misellen

Pippen said:


> Hahaha....so "ayl nivver git dese langwidges rite cos ay don't no de rools uv "propper hinglish"!!!! (I had to copy what Glenlady wrote for I'll never get the spelling of the words right too....:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :thumbup:


Hits nout harg to larn! yuu kin du hit!


----------



## Glenlady

Pippen said:


> Hahaha....so "ayl nivver git dese langwidges rite cos ay don't no de rools uv "propper hinglish"!!!! (I had to copy what Glenlady wrote for I'll never get the spelling of the words right too....:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :thumbup:


Now dunt yu be wurrying Pippen, they aint no rools to goosegoggly langwidge, you just say wot you be tinking and spell hit just hoew you wants to, we hunnerstand you LOL LOL


----------



## painthoss

Glenlady said:


> That is velly intresteen Lostie, so now when we speek to hour dogs, they will answer in ''doge'' langwidge, but wood hour cats have there own langwidge? I shall go to my lybrarey to sea if they keap a dik shunry so that I can keap up wit my spelling and yu-knee versal langwidge. Brings a whole new meaning to 'dogonit'
> :thumbup: :XD:


Well golly dang! Hoo wood of thot that? Now this is a really interesting development.

Plus my hat is off to Lostie for her sophisticated useage of the form "expecticated". Not talking the Goosegoggly but reading every word! Carry on, you clever ones.


----------



## Lostie

painthoss said:


> Well golly dang! Hoo wood of thot that? Now this is a really interesting development.
> 
> Plus my hat is off to Lostie for her sophisticated useage of the form "expecticated". Not talking the Goosegoggly but reading every word! Carry on, you clever ones.


And aisle bea gumswizzled. Hime peturbukated ter be fort uv as sewfizztickated
:shock:


----------



## Lostie

When I finish my book : "Teach Yourself To Read" I'll do my follow-up "How To Make Friends with Goosegoggling" 
:thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

"Gumswizzled" indeed......hahaha...don't get the "peturbukated"?... "fort uv" I get....thought of....... I'm waiting for the follow-up book "how to make friends with goosegoggling"l......!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

Pippen said:


> "Gumswizzled" indeed......hahaha...don't get the "peturbukated"?... "fort uv" I get....thought of....... I'm waiting for the follow-up book "how to make friends with goosegoggling"l......!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Peturbukated issa hard un. I fink it done be spelled perturbed sumtimes. Dats woy Dick Shunnery says :thumbup:


----------



## gozolady

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


I ask one question - - - would you stand in a room full of people and say this out loud about the way people talk? I doubt it! Cheeky cow. And before you ask - yes I would say that to your face!


----------



## Glenlady

gozolady said:


> I ask one question - - - would you stand in a room full of people and say this out loud about the way people talk? I doubt it! Cheeky cow. And before you ask - yes I would say that to your face!


Good fer you Jan, even if words do get spelled/ or should that be 'spelt' wrongly-- we all know what it's meant to be, too many nit-pickers   :XD: :roll: :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

Lostie said:


> Peturbukated issa hard un. I fink it done be spelled perturbed sumtimes. Dats woy Dick Shunnery says :thumbup:


aah.... tank yu, fink ais gotit now!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

gozolady said:


> I ask one question - - - would you stand in a room full of people and say this out loud about the way people talk? I doubt it! Cheeky cow. And before you ask - yes I would say that to your face!


Hahaha.....Gozolady, go girl.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glenlady

Pippen said:


> Hahaha.....Gozolady, go girl.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yay,we awl agree wit Gozolady she be wun of uss :thumbup: Wee spell da way wee want to -so there  :XD:


----------



## Pippen

Glenlady said:


> Yay,we awl agree wit Gozolady she be wun of uss :thumbup: Wee spell da way wee want to -so there  :XD:


Right you are...... :thumbup:


----------



## gozolady




----------



## Glenlady

gozolady said:


>


Lyke yore noo avatar Jan     :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

Glenlady said:


> Yay,we awl agree wit Gozolady she be wun of uss :thumbup: Wee spell da way wee want to -so there  :XD:


It be cawld 'personliezd spellink;


----------



## gozolady

No-one speeks and rites just loike wat I do


----------



## Glenlady

gozolady said:


> No-one speeks and rites just loike wat I do


Thats cuz yore hedificated lyke wot we is lol


----------



## gozolady

And there woz I finking I was edumacaterid


----------



## nitcronut

72 pages!!!!!! 72 ?????
I would say that 95% of you have too much time on your hands or you've run out of thread. You don't like what someone writes - correct or otherwise - don't read it. Go to a post you like and the grammar and spelling is to you're liking. Enough already.


----------



## misellen

nitcronut said:


> 72 pages!!!!!! 72 ?????
> I would say that 95% of you have too much time on your hands or you've run out of thread. You don't like what someone writes - correct or otherwise - don't read it. Go to a post you like and the grammar and spelling is to you're liking. Enough already.


And some people just can't stand to see others just having fun.


----------



## Glenlady

Practice what you preach nitcronut, if you don't like to read our bit of fun, go to another post


----------



## gozolady

nitcronut said:


> 72 pages!!!!!! 72 ?????
> I would say that 95% of you have too much time on your hands or you've run out of thread. You don't like what someone writes - correct or otherwise - don't read it. Go to a post you like and the grammar and spelling is to you're liking. Enough already.


Party pooper. 😂


----------



## Pippen

gozolady said:


> Party pooper. 😂


I was going to say that too!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## painthoss

Pippen said:


> I was going to say that too!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Aiwuz gonner say: 73 pages! 73!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nitcronut

Glenlady said:


> Practice what you preach nitcronut, if you don't like to read our bit of fun, go to another post


I did and don't think for one minute that I read your 72 pages of FUN! I looked at a few postings and there was some heavy duty criticizing going on. Fun at other people's expense is not my kind of fun. But you keep going with your fun, I'd rather knit.


----------



## gozolady

nitcronut said:


> I did and don't think for one minute that I read your 72 pages of FUN! I looked at a few postings and there was some heavy duty criticizing going on. Fun at other people's expense is not my kind of fun. But you keep going with your fun, I'd rather knit.


Tis ,my honest opinion that the OP asked for criticism considering the criticism in the original post.


----------



## Lostie

nitcronut said:


> I did and don't think for one minute that I read your 72 pages of FUN! I looked at a few postings and there was some heavy duty criticizing going on. Fun at other people's expense is not my kind of fun. But you keep going with your fun, I'd rather knit.


I must apologise if the OP feels that the entire thread has been fun at her expense. I must also gently point out that a proportion of this thread has contained extremely interesting and informative postings about the wonderful language we share on this forum: its elastic nature; how the brain is able to interpret it; how we are able to understand much that is technically incorrect and what fun we can have when we play with it. The OP has generated a delightful amount of interchange with far less of the brawling that such a topic is apt to provoke. It is very refreshing to see that this is possible.


----------



## Pippen

Lostie said:


> I must apologise if the OP feels that the entire thread has been fun at her expense. I must also gently point out that a proportion of this thread has contained extremely interesting and informative postings about the wonderful language we share on this forum: its elastic nature; how the brain is able to interpret it; how we are able to understand much that is technically incorrect and what fun we can have when we play with it. The OP has generated a delightful amount of interchange with far less of the brawling that such a topic is apt to provoke. It is very refreshing to see that this is possible.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

Lostie said:


> I must apologise if the OP feels that the entire thread has been fun at her expense. I must also gently point out that a proportion of this thread has contained extremely interesting and informative postings about the wonderful language we share on this forum: its elastic nature; how the brain is able to interpret it; how we are able to understand much that is technically incorrect and what fun we can have when we play with it. The OP has generated a delightful amount of interchange with far less of the brawling that such a topic is apt to provoke. It is very refreshing to see that this is possible.


Hear! Hear!


----------



## Lostie

misellen said:


> Hear! Hear!


Where? Where? :-D


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> I must apologise if the OP feels that the entire thread has been fun at her expense. I must also gently point out that a proportion of this thread has contained extremely interesting and informative postings about the wonderful language we share on this forum: its elastic nature; how the brain is able to interpret it; how we are able to understand much that is technically incorrect and what fun we can have when we play with it. The OP has generated a delightful amount of interchange with far less of the brawling that such a topic is apt to provoke. It is very refreshing to see that this is possible.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> Where? Where? :-D


There there


----------



## Lostie

Glenlady said:


> There there


There, their or they're? 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> There, their or they're?
> :mrgreen:


your choice my deer, dear :shock:


----------



## Lostie

Dey say thure in did part o de land. :thumbup:


----------



## luvnknit

Lostie said:


> I must apologise if the OP feels that the entire thread has been fun at her expense. I must also gently point out that a proportion of this thread has contained extremely interesting and informative postings about the wonderful language we share on this forum: its elastic nature; how the brain is able to interpret it; how we are able to understand much that is technically incorrect and what fun we can have when we play with it. The OP has generated a delightful amount of interchange with far less of the brawling that such a topic is apt to provoke. It is very refreshing to see that this is possible.


Good for you, Lostie, and well said and very tactful and considerate. When one tries AND takes a positive look at issues and activities, the negative stuff gets pushed to the back.....where it belongs.


----------



## painthoss

Lostie said:


> Where? Where? :-D


YOu mean, wear wear?


----------



## Bettytut

When I read your post, I thought here we go. Thinking has to be only me. Then I read the other posts. This site is to enjoy not judge. Maybe you would be better not reading , or put down your red pen and enjoy the wonderful stories this site has to offer. I get on either when my grandchildren are sleeping or when I am relaxing at night. Sorry if my spelling and punctuational are not always the prefect. For that matter neither is knitting. Elizabeth Zimmerman said in her book, If you want perfection buy it, don't make it. My grandchild is eating lunch so editing is out of the pic today


----------



## Lostie

luvnknit said:


> Good for you, Lostie, and well said and very tactful and considerate. When one tries AND takes a positive look at issues and activities, the negative stuff gets pushed to the back.....where it belongs.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Lostie

painthoss said:


> YOu mean, wear wear?


Mite do, might not

:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

painthoss said:


> YOu mean, wear wear?


Dint meen wore war hennyweigh :-D


----------



## misellen

Lostie said:


> Where? Where? :-D


I tol yu, heer, heer. LOL


----------



## Lostie

misellen said:


> I tol yu, heer, heer. LOL


Lol
:thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

The tears are running here, and I'm not crying!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elly69

Glenlady said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Pippen said:


> The tears are running here, and I'm not crying!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


So Pippen you have tears in your eyes but have you got 'tears' in your jeans, or did you' tear' up the paper lol


----------



## Lostie

Pippen said:


> The tears are running here, and I'm not crying!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


My waters just broke and I'm not pregnant


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> My waters just broke and I'm not pregnant


LOL if yu are my gerl , theirs gonna be trubbul when I tell your farver lol :shock: :shock:


----------



## Lostie

Perleeze downt tel im. Ao onli hung eraund de chip shop fererr likkle bitt


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> Perleeze downt tel im. Ao onli hung eraund de chip shop fererr likkle bitt


Oh Lostie, wot am I going to do with you, how menny thymes have I telled you? You go inn the shop, get your fish and cheeps and come strait home :XD: :roll: :shock:


----------



## misellen

Lostie said:


> My waters just broke and I'm not pregnant


Ravelry has a whole bunch o patterns fer 'soakers' just in case you need em.


----------



## misellen

Lostie said:


> Perleeze downt tel im. Ao onli hung eraund de chip shop fererr likkle bitt


Them there chips'l gitcha.


----------



## Pippen

Glenlady said:


> So Pippen you have tears in your eyes but have you got 'tears' in your jeans, or did you' tear' up the paper lol


Tears from laughing......tears in my jeans also but I haven't "teared"(lol) up the paper yet.....hahahahaha!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pippen

I can just picture you in the shop ordering "feesh and cheeps"!! I'm sharing all of this with my Mom, and she is about to fall off her chair laughing!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lostie

Pippen said:


> I can just picture you in the shop ordering "feesh and cheeps"!! I'm sharing all of this with my Mom, and she is about to fall off her chair laughing!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Now tell your Mom it was "cheesh and fips" actually :thumbup:


----------



## farmkiti

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


Thank you!!!


----------



## Lostie

Have wee retched the end of this fred now?


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> Have wee retched the end of this fred now?


Ho I hops knot, I lyke this fred, hit makes me larf :shock:  :shock:


----------



## Glenlady

Glenlady said:


> Ho I hops knot, I lyke this fred, hit makes me larf :shock:  :shock:


and Fred is our fwend 
:lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Lostie

Less korl heem Fred Fernakerpan :thumbup: 

Tis better than nobby no-mates 
:-D


----------



## Pippen

Lostie said:


> Now tell your Mom it was "cheesh and fips" actually :thumbup:


Told her and we're still laughing!!! I like the way you ladies think....and "speak".. :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> Less korl heem Fred Fernakerpan :thumbup:
> 
> Tis better than nobby no-mates
> :-D


and Freds wyfes name is Fanny Fernakerpan :XD: 
I downt think they have eny chillern


----------



## Lostie

Glenlady said:


> and Freds wyfes name is Fanny Fernakerpan :XD:
> I downt think they have eny chillern


Youse mekkin mi laff two hard tu reepli yu norti laydie
:?:


----------



## misellen

Hoo be that Fred Ferniikoopin?


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> Youse mekkin mi laff two hard tu reepli yu norti laydie
> :?:


Fred does have a kuzzin called Claude Balls I think there's another relayshun called Ida Down, oh, and Freds bruvver was Frank Fernakerpan, if you need eny moore infomashun, I'll have to chek my relords :shock: :shock:


----------



## Lostie

misellen said:


> Hoo be that Fred Ferniikoopin?


Tis a very very old song. Far as ai kan remember he had a sweethart an wos invited to tea but dint havva kloo how to beehave. An his wife wos korled Freda, no matter what grannie glenlady sez 
:-D


----------



## Lostie

Glenlady said:


> Fred does have a kuzzin called Claude Balls I think there's another relayshun called Ida Down, oh, and Freds bruvver was Frank Fernakerpan, if you need eny moore infomashun, I'll have to chek my relords :shock: :shock:


Yeah an my maidin name woz Lucy Lastic

:thumbup:


----------



## MrsB

And sometimes I forget to proofread my stuff, so giving y'all a heads' up on that thar.


----------



## MrsB

Not so hard to decipher if ya just skip a bunch of words. In other words, it's about a sweet woman name Kora, who kneaded to kick Grannie to the curb.


----------



## misellen

I fink I has dun bin made speekliss but it wont last


----------



## Lostie

MrsB said:


> Not so hard to decipher if ya just skip a bunch of words. In other words, it's about a sweet woman name Kora, who kneaded to kick Grannie to the curb.


Gold medal. Carnt unnerstand dat. Morr studyeeng kneaded lol


----------



## Lostie

Lostie said:


> Gold medal. Carnt unnerstand dat. Morr studyeeng kneaded lol


Jess gott it lolololol
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> Yeah an my maidin name woz Lucy Lastic
> 
> :thumbup:


Well I had a friend called Treesa Green :thumbup: lol


----------



## Lostie

Glenlady said:


> Well I had a friend called Treesa Green :thumbup: lol


Ai had wun called Britt Till 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> Ai had wun called Britt Till
> :thumbup:


I werked with a chap called Dan Druff :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Lostie

Glenlady said:


> I werked with a chap called Dan Druff :thumbup: :XD:


I was at a highly official meeting where we expected a Mr Bear. There was much joking that his first name was Rupert. It was. Not one of us dared to look at each other for a whole hour 
:thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

Lostie said:


> I was at a highly official meeting where we expected a Mr Bear. There was much joking that his first name was Rupert. It was. Not one of us dared to look at each other for a whole hour
> :thumbup:


Oh no!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> I was at a highly official meeting where we expected a Mr Bear. There was much joking that his first name was Rupert. It was. Not one of us dared to look at each other for a whole hour
> :thumbup:


LOL poor bloke :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

Glenlady said:


> LOL poor bloke :thumbup:


I blame the parents :thumbup: 
You've alreddy herd dat my mummy's GP in Scootland was called Donald Duck. When she got dementia ai hadd two keep tellin de hispikkle dat he really was korld dat :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl

A man who lived in our town was named:

Donald Duck

And......a family whose last name was "Bean" named their daughter "Chili" ------------ I kid you not!


----------



## Lostie

Another Donald Duck! I checked his age and he was pre Disney, but didn't sue lol


----------



## Lostie

I'll leave you to guess my real maiden name. I was a bit of a feminist and kept my maiden name as I thought my married name sounded like someone from a travelling circus ......the the Terminator movies came out and I preferred the flying trapeze lol


----------



## painthoss

Glenlady said:


> I werked with a chap called Dan Druff :thumbup: :XD:


I worked with a man named Dicky Dick.

Also knew a man named Mac Mackey. He married a woman named Vickie.

Went to high school with Temple Bell. And a Celestial Delight, but her last name was Pruitt, which I thought perfect. Kinda like angels, and kinda like a fart.


----------



## painthoss

Georgiegirl said:


> A man who lived in our town was named:
> 
> Donald Duck
> 
> And......a family whose last name was "Bean" named their daughter "Chili" ------------ I kid you not!


Oh lawsy, lawsy, lawsy!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Georgiegirl

My 2nd grade teacher's name was Liberty Bell. She said her parents insisted she be called "Liberty Bell". . . . No other names - no nicknames allowed!


----------



## painthoss

Georgiegirl said:


> My 2nd grade teacher's name was Liberty Bell. She said her parents insisted she be called "Liberty Bell". . . . No other names - no nicknames allowed!


Parents can be so delusional, don't you think? Like they can control what other people do. I bet your teacher's friends called her Belly, Ding-dong, Bert, anything but Liberty Bell!

:roll: :lol: :XD: :XD:


----------



## raelkcol

I try to be positive in everything but your comment was rude and uncalled for.


----------



## Pippen

painthoss said:


> Parents can be so delusional, don't you think? Like they can control what other people do. I bet your teacher's friends called her Belly, Ding-dong, Bert, anything but Liberty Bell!
> 
> :roll: :lol: :XD: :XD:


Delusional for sure....!!! Both my sisters were given these out of the ordinary names and because of being the eldest I was given both my Gran's "name" (just one) and I hated it!! When I started working I went and changed it. I won't say how my parents reacted......... :shock: :shock: :shock: and the rest of the family...... :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

PS: I wonder about the comment that was rude and uncalled for? Who commented? :?: :?:


----------



## luvnknit

Pippen said:


> Delusional for sure....!!! Both my sisters were given these out of the ordinary names and because of being the eldest I was given both my Gran's "name" (just one) and I hated it!! When I started working I went and changed it. I won't say how my parents reacted......... :shock: :shock: :shock: and the rest of the family...... :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> PS: I wonder about the comment that was rude and uncalled for? Who commented? :?: :?:


This thread keeps getting more and more interesting!

I just now noticed, Pippen, you are from South Africa!
I think it's pretty amazing to be sitting here in my office in Northridge, California and be writing to someone in South Africa. I will be telling my friends about this tomorrow. This forum certainly makes the world smaller.

How are things going in your part of the world? Here we are experiencing the worst drought in ages. The weather is simply beautiful, we've practically had no winter, the plants are confused and are blooming in February like springtime.

Have a nice day...or is it night now for you.....and thanks for posting.
PS I wondered about the "rude" comment, too. Nevertheless, this thread has been a blast.
Hugs,
Maureen


----------



## Glenlady

luvnknit said:


> This thread keeps getting more and more interesting!
> 
> I just now noticed, Pippen, you are from South Africa!
> I think it's pretty amazing to be sitting here in my office in Northridge, California and be writing to someone in South Africa. I will be telling my friends about this tomorrow. This forum certainly makes the world smaller.
> 
> How are things going in your part of the world? Here we are experiencing the worst drought in ages. The weather is simply beautiful, we've practically had no winter, the plants are confused and are blooming in February like springtime.
> 
> Have a nice day...or is it night now for you.....and thanks for posting.
> PS I wondered about the "rude" comment, too. Nevertheless, this thread has been a blast.
> Hugs,
> Maureen


I too wondered about 'rude' comment, I agree with you also how amazing it is for me to sit here in the UK and chat to you lovely folk all over the world. Have you noticed that Pippen sometimes joins in with our 'odd' way of spelling? Not .only do we make her laugh, but her Mum finds it amusing too 
  :thumbup: P.S glad you find it funny


----------



## Pippen

luvnknit said:


> This thread keeps getting more and more interesting!
> 
> I just now noticed, Pippen, you are from South Africa!
> I think it's pretty amazing to be sitting here in my office in Northridge, California and be writing to someone in South Africa. I will be telling my friends about this tomorrow. This forum certainly makes the world smaller.
> 
> How are things going in your part of the world? Here we are experiencing the worst drought in ages. The weather is simply beautiful, we've practically had no winter, the plants are confused and are blooming in February like springtime.
> 
> Have a nice day...or is it night now for you.....and thanks for posting.
> PS I wondered about the "rude" comment, too. Nevertheless, this thread has been a blast.
> Hugs,
> Maureen


Hi Maureen,

Technology is pretty amazing nowadays.......my neighbor from across the street moved to Australia and we are using WhatsApp and Skype to communicate.... :lol: I think it's awesome!!!

It's summer here until the end of February, we had a heatwave like nothing else ........plants and grass were dying from the heat. For the past 2 weeks the weather has changed and the days are a bit cooler with rain almost every day. Even with the rain the temperatures stay in the 30°C. Our winter months are June, July and August. The climate here and that of Australia are much the same, I believe.

I think you are asleep at the moment and I got up a few hours ago, as I'm writing this, it is Wednesday 10:55am, and I checked the time for Northridge California "Now", it says it is Wednesday, 26 February, 0:55:53 am (GMT - 8:00). If I'm not mistaken we are 8 hours behind.

You have a super day when you wake up!!

xxx


----------



## Pippen

Glenlady said:


> I too wondered about 'rude' comment, I agree with you also how amazing it is for me to sit here in the UK and chat to you lovely folk all over the world. Have you noticed that Pippen sometimes joins in with our 'odd' way of spelling? Not .only do we make her laugh, but her Mum finds it amusing too
> :thumbup: P.S glad you find it funny


If I could only spell like that all the time, :lol: I have a piece of paper and a pen trying to spell the words like you do.....but oh my word.....there is no understanding it after I'm done writing it.....my "goosegoggling" is a disaster..... :lol: :lol: :lol: May be because I'm Afrikaans I can't get my brain around changing the "Kweens Heenglish" words.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lostie

I think we have invented goosegoggling and discovered International Deelite
:thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

Lostie said:


> Have wee retched the end of this fred now?


Nevvir......vis fred cant stop now!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pippen

Lostie said:


> I think we have invented goosegoggling and discovered International Deelite
> :thumbup:


Four shore!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

Pippen said:


> Four shore!!! :thumbup:


Gold Medal 
:-D


----------



## misellen

raelkcol said:


> I try to be positive in everything but your comment was rude and uncalled for.


Wonder who was rude??? Also wonder if the poster bothered to read enough to understand whatever s/he was calling rude???


----------



## misellen

Pippen said:


> If I could only spell like that all the time, :lol: I have a piece of paper and a pen trying to spell the words like you do.....but oh my word.....there is no understanding it after I'm done writing it.....my "goosegoggling" is a disaster..... :lol: :lol: :lol: May be because I'm Afrikaans I can't get my brain around changing the "Kweens Heenglish" words.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hey Pip, I have to admit that sometymes mi goosboggle koms from a combonashun of stiff fingerers an stikee keebord. HEEHeeheeheehee


----------



## misellen

Lostie said:


> I think we have invented goosegoggling and discovered International Deelite
> :thumbup:


I fink hinternatnal deelyte be a cofee creemer


----------



## Pippen

misellen said:


> Hey Pip, I have to admit that sometymes mi goosboggle koms from a combonashun of stiff fingerers an stikee keebord. HEEHeeheeheehee


:lol: :lol: :lol:.....then I'll have to stiffen up the fingers!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## painthoss

Pippen said:


> Delusional for sure....!!! Both my sisters were given these out of the ordinary names and because of being the eldest I was given both my Gran's "name" (just one) and I hated it!! When I started working I went and changed it. I won't say how my parents reacted......... :shock: :shock: :shock: and the rest of the family...... :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> PS: I wonder about the comment that was rude and uncalled for? Who commented? :?: :?:


Oh I can imagine the shock and disgust that you establish your own identity. But now I am speculating on your name, your sisters' names, and Lostie's maiden name. The places this fred has taken us!


----------



## painthoss

Lostie said:


> I think we have invented goosegoggling and discovered International Deelite
> :thumbup:


Lostie wins! Yes ma'am!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

painthoss said:


> Oh I can imagine the shock and disgust that you establish your own identity. But now I am speculating on your name, your sisters' names, and Lostie's maiden name. The places this fred has taken us!


Hahahaha...... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

painthoss said:


> Lostie wins! Yes ma'am!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Double gold medal.. :thumbup:


----------



## painthoss

Pippen said:


> Double gold medal.. :thumbup:


She sweeps the podium single-handedly!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsB

That poem was painful to read


----------



## Lostie

painthoss said:


> She sweeps the podium single-handedly!! :thumbup:


Wassat de podium at sokcha? Haz ai wun de sok nittin compeatishun?


----------



## Pippen

Lostie said:


> Wassat de podium at sokcha? Haz ai wun de sok nittin compeatishun?


Fink sew, yu wun sumfing.......!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

Pippen said:


> Fink sew, yu wun sumfing.......!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Knot shore if ai wun nuffing, orl ai did was sweep de podiums.

:thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

Lostie said:


> Knot shore if ai wun nuffing, orl ai did was sweep de podiums.
> 
> :thumbup:


:lol: ....swept it and won a gold medal!!! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Pippen said:


> :lol: ....swept it and won a gold medal!!! :lol: :thumbup:


Our Lostie is gud at wot she duzz yoo know Pips, nuffin beets her :thumbup: :XD: :mrgreen:


----------



## Lostie

Pippen said:


> :lol: ....swept it and won a gold medal!!! :lol: :thumbup:


Gosh pip, ai neerly hadda wet moment whin ai red dat. De gold medal woz fore jes pikkin up de brush


----------



## Pippen

Lostie said:


> Gosh pip, ai neerly hadda wet moment whin ai red dat. De gold medal woz fore jes pikkin up de brush


Hand ai fought ewe swepted de podium....... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lostie

Pippen said:


> Hand ai fought ewe swepted de podium....... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Downt wurry. Yool getter no mi betterer. Yu is a born goosegoggler dough :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

Lostie said:


> Downt wurry. Yool getter no mi betterer. Yu is a born goosegoggler dough :thumbup:


Gettin dere......hehehe!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Pippen said:


> Gettin dere......hehehe!!! :thumbup:


Well I finks yu alweddy gotted there Pippen, goosegoggly is easy peasy wunce you get the hangs of it lol and you have got the hang of it well dun yoo :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

Glenlady said:


> Well I finks yu alweddy gotted there Pippen, goosegoggly is easy peasy wunce you get the hangs of it lol and you have got the hang of it well dun yoo :thumbup:


Trying hard, some words I get the spelling, others I dont..... :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

Pippen said:


> Trying hard, some words I get the spelling, others I dont..... :lol: :thumbup:


Yes, it's hard not to get the spelling correct, innit?


----------



## Glenlady

Pippen said:


> Trying hard, some words I get the spelling, others I dont..... :lol: :thumbup:


ask Mum to help yu Pip    :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## Pippen

Hahaha......she says there's no way she's gonna help..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## misellen

Pippen said:


> Trying hard, some words I get the spelling, others I dont..... :lol: :thumbup:


spelling? What meens this spelink? I just hits letters till it looks sumpthin like wot I wants ter sae


----------



## Pippen

misellen said:


> spelling? What meens this spelink? I just hits letters till it looks sumpthin like wot I wants ter sae


hahahahaha.......hif ai hits letterers laik dat it will bee reel "Ovambo Gargle"...!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pippen

Lostie said:


> Yes, it's hard not to get the spelling correct, innit?


Can't even get the wrong spelling correct....hehehe! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lostie

Pippen said:


> Can't even get the wrong spelling correct....hehehe! :lol: :lol:


Mai ipad is knew an on spell check it has started offrin mi goosegogglish alternatives when ais trine ter right propper 
:-D


----------



## Lostie

Pippen said:


> hahahahaha.......hif ai hits letterers laik dat it will bee reel "Ovambo Gargle"...!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Is ovambo gargle afrikaans fer gossegogglish? Ai likes ter lurn noo langwidges :-D


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> Mai ipad is knew an on spell check it has started offrin mi goosegogglish alternatives when ais trine ter right propper
> :-D


Ha ha that likkul man insyde yore ipad carnt spell neever, just ignoore him and spell the way you want to lol :shock: :XD: :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

Lostie said:


> Is ovambo gargle afrikaans fer gossegogglish? Ai likes ter lurn noo langwidges :-D


No,......:lol:, that's not Afrikaans, we say that when someone is one the cellphone, the signal breaks up and you only hear them saying...m.....t......of.......s......., there's no words just letters. I don't really know where it comes from. Afrikaans for that would be "koeterwaals" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lostie

Pippen said:


> No,......:lol:, that's not Afrikaans, we say that when someone is one the cellphone, the signal breaks up and you only hear them saying...m.....t......of.......s......., there's no words just letters. I don't really know where it comes from. Afrikaans for that would be "koeterwaals" :lol: :lol:


Ovambo gargle is just err wundirful duskripshun. I lubbs ett :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Pippen said:


> No,......:lol:, that's not Afrikaans, we say that when someone is one the cellphone, the signal breaks up and you only hear them saying...m.....t......of.......s......., there's no words just letters. I don't really know where it comes from. Afrikaans for that would be "koeterwaals" :lol: :lol:


Hey Pippen 'koerterwaals'' sounds as if yu be doin cart wheels lol lol


----------



## Lostie

Glenlady said:


> Hey Pippen 'koerterwaals'' sounds as if yu be doin cart wheels lol lol


Lol, so it does. Wheeze hexpandin r vokkaburglary ivviry dei :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

Glenlady said:


> Hey Pippen 'koerterwaals'' sounds as if yu be doin cart wheels lol lol


Hahaha.....cartwheel is "bollemakiesie" in Afrikaans.....I have always wondered about the words in different languages....how did they give names to things, like how did they know a tree is a tree, and a chair a chair, etc. And how did they know a tree in English, is a "boom" in Afrikaans, a "chair" is a "stoel" and thank you is "dankie"!!! I will most probably never get an answer for that!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glenlady

Pippen said:


> Hahaha.....cartwheel is "bollemakiesie" in Afrikaans.....I have always wondered about the words in different languages....how did they give names to things, like how did they know a tree is a tree, and a chair a chair, etc. And how did they know a tree in English, is a "boom" in Afrikaans, a "chair" is a "stoel" and thank you is "dankie"!!! I will most probably never get an answer for that!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ha ha ha yu can do a bollemakiesie over the stoel but mind you don't bump into a boom, so dankie velly mutch for the Affrikaan speakie lol


----------



## Lostie

Glenlady said:


> Ha ha ha yu can do a bollemakiesie over the stoel but mind you don't bump into a boom, so dankie velly mutch for the Affrikaan speakie lol


Totally unable to post to this Glenlady. I won't stp laffin fer days 
:-D


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> Totally unable to post to this Glenlady. I won't stp laffin fer days
> :-D


Allus glad tu hublige Lostie lol


----------



## misellen

Pippen said:


> hahahahaha.......hif ai hits letterers laik dat it will bee reel "Ovambo Gargle"...!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Is Ovambo Gargol a person er a plaice? 
:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## misellen

Lostie said:


> Mai ipad is knew an on spell check it has started offrin mi goosegogglish alternatives when ais trine ter right propper
> :-D


Gosh du yu meen ipads get kornfuzilated?


----------



## Glenlady

misellen said:


> Is Ovambo Gargol a person er a plaice?
> :XD: :XD: :XD:


Gargol is for sore throoats I fink lol


----------



## Pippen

Glenlady said:


> Ha ha ha yu can do a bollemakiesie over the stoel but mind you don't bump into a boom, so dankie velly mutch for the Affrikaan speakie lol


Oh no....:lol: :lol: :lol: ....... now you see what I had done......it was my pleasure !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## Pippen

Glenlady said:


> Gargol is for sore throoats I fink lol


 :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: Me too!!!


----------



## Pippen

misellen said:


> Is Ovambo Gargol a person er a plaice?
> :XD: :XD: :XD:


None of those..... :lol: :lol: :lol:   !!!


----------



## Lostie

You can find gargols on very old cathedrals and churches. Dey ah knot pritty


----------



## Pippen

Lostie said:


> You can find gargols on very old cathedrals and churches. Dey ah knot pritty


:lol: :lol: :lol: Ahhh, some of them are pretty.....don't you think.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## misellen

Glenlady said:


> Gargol is for sore throoats I fink lol


I fot that were garble. I uses salty water win I gets a sore froat


----------



## Lostie

Misellen aiz kwite fond orf yu but kood do wivvout dose pictures.

My ex went onna skool trip tu Paris and gotta copy uv wub dat was an ashtray too. Eat gibbed mi de sheeevers :hunf:


----------



## Pippen

Lostie said:


> Misellen aiz kwite fond orf yu but kood do wivvout dose pictures.
> 
> My ex went onna skool trip tu Paris and gotta copy uv wub dat was an ashtray too. Eat gibbed mi de sheeevers :hunf:


Hahahaha.....Misellen is innocent.....LOL!!! I posted the pictures....!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glenlady

Pippen said:


> Hahahaha.....Misellen is innocent.....LOL!!! I posted the pictures....!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ha ha ha you caughted us owt a treet there Pippen, well dun     :XD: :mrgreen: :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup: :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Lostie

Pippen said:


> Hahahaha.....Misellen is innocent.....LOL!!! I posted the pictures....!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oooh pippen o gotted me dere lol


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> Oooh pippen o gotted me dere lol


pippen tryed tu get missellen in trubbel lol lol


----------



## Lostie

Glenlady said:


> pippen tryed tu get missellen in trubbel lol lol


Pippin is norty but veri hoffen misellen ease mutch nortierr :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> Pippin is norty but veri hoffen misellen ease mutch nortierr :thumbup:


High fort Pip woz verry klevver to put dem garboyle pikshures up lol lol :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

Lostie said:


> Misellen aiz kwite fond orf yu but kood do wivvout dose pictures.
> 
> My ex went onna skool trip tu Paris and gotta copy uv wub dat was an ashtray too. Eat gibbed mi de sheeevers :hunf:


I dint post them thar pikshers


----------



## misellen

Lostie said:


> Pippin is norty but veri hoffen misellen ease mutch nortierr :thumbup:


I is not nortier! I is um er aah - o shoot! :XD:


----------



## Pippen

misellen said:


> I dint post them thar pikshers


hehehe.....I told the "naughty" ladies you didn't post them thar pikshers, I did...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lostie

Hey pip jester let yer no dat missellen (de norty wun) is habin a cataract dunn een her high terday sew iiffn sheese knot erawnd ferrer likkle beet twill be cos ev de pirate patch over hirr eye. Ai sedd she nidded a parrott ferrer showlder butt shi wownt du datt.

Know den, wee ease a crokk lott, sew termorrer ai hazter goe tu de hospikkle tu. But twill not be fer mi high. Jess sews yer no dat iffn yer downt see nuffink frum us ferrer beet, wont bea kos wheeze gorn off yer.

Henny way datt glennie wot is holdest and shood no betterest twill biea erawnd :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> Hey pip jester let yer no dat missellen (de norty wun) is habin a cataract dunn een her high terday sew iiffn sheese knot erawnd ferrer likkle beet twill be cos ev de pirate patch over hirr eye. Ai sedd she nidded a parrott ferrer showlder butt shi wownt du datt.
> 
> Know den, wee ease a crokk lott, sew termorrer ai hazter goe tu de hospikkle tu. But twill not be fer mi high. Jess sews yer no dat iffn yer downt see nuffink frum us ferrer beet, wont bea kos wheeze gorn off yer.
> 
> Henny way datt glennie wot is holdest and shood no betterest twill biea erawnd :thumbup:


Yes high will be heer holding the fort, them two norty ladies is only going in horsepittal to chekk them yung dokters out lol lol


----------



## Pippen

Hokay, fanks fir lettin me no, Lostie :thumbup: Hope all goes well with you and Misellen....don't want you to stay away too long.. :lol: :lol: I'll miss you two....but then I still have Glenlady's posts to look forward to.... :lol: :lol: :thumbup: Where did Painthose go....I wonder? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pippen

Glenlady said:


> Yes high will be heer holding the fort, them two norty ladies is only going in horsepittal to chekk them yung dokters out lol lol


 :lol: :lol: I thought of the same thing........they're not going to ring the bells for the firemen, but for the young doctors.....!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

you and me is on the sayme wavylength Pip, and I bet Losties packed her bestest frilly nytie, sheeze a lttul madam yu know  and downt ferget missellenwill take sum choklit to make shore she gets the best lukking dokter lol  :mrgreen: :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

Glenlady said:


> you and me is on the sayme wavylength Pip, and I bet Losties packed her bestest frilly nytie, sheeze a lttul madam yu know  and downt ferget missellenwill take sum choklit to make shore she gets the best lukking dokter lol  :mrgreen: :shock: :thumbup:


Hahaha......chocolate and homemade cookies....!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## misellen

Glenlady said:


> Yes high will be heer holding the fort, them two norty ladies is only going in horsepittal to chekk them yung dokters out lol lol


The be truer that you think Glennee. That doctor what done my high were GOOD LOOKIN. I gonna ask him how soon I kin get tother high did!!!


----------



## Lostie

misellen said:


> The be truer that you think Glennee. That doctor what done my high were GOOD LOOKIN. I gonna ask him how soon I kin get tother high did!!!


Well high hadd two docktorres an ai whirr mutch more hinterested in dere kwallifikashuns. Akkershully dey woz hokay lukin butt sumhow datt dint mater kuz uv wott dey wurr doin.
Ai woz towd aid need ter gow bakk fer eat erginin 4-6 weeks. Datt gibbs mi plenny uv thyme tu change me nayme un leeve the kuntree.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

Hahaha......what did he say, Misellen.....when can you see him again?...... :lol: :lol: 

Lostie, no.....you can't change your name and leave the country, we'll miss your "goosegoggling" for sure..... :lol: :lol: Glenlady and Misellen can't do it all on their own......Tell the Dr, NO, and just see him in quiet when you have to.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lostie

Ello ello ello. Jester letyer ni high ham steal in de land uv de libbing, dough er beet under de wevver.

Fort hight bitter letchoo no high hant eeloppedd nor nuffink :thumbup: :-D


----------



## misellen

Pippen said:


> Hahaha......what did he say, Misellen.....when can you see him again?...... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Lostie, no.....you can't change your name and leave the country, we'll miss your "goosegoggling" for sure..... :lol: :lol: Glenlady and Misellen can't do it all on their own......Tell the Dr, NO, and just see him in quiet when you have to.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


I gets to see him agin next Thursday. Got to go get my hair done and buy some make up.


----------



## ptober

We all need to remember that we all are entitled to have a personal opinion about any subject and voice that opinion- that is what makes this nation great. 

Voicing an opinion does not make one "impolite" just brave enough to state what they think.


----------



## misellen

ptober said:


> We all need to remember that we all are entitled to have a personal opinion about any subject and voice that opinion- that is what makes this nation great.
> 
> Voicing an opinion does not make one "impolite" just brave enough to state what they think.


 :?: :?:


----------



## Glenlady

misellen said:


> :?: :?:


Excuse me ??????


----------



## Lostie

ptober said:


> We all need to remember that we all are entitled to have a personal opinion about any subject and voice that opinion- that is what makes this nation great.
> 
> Voicing an opinion does not make one "impolite" just brave enough to state what they think.


Fair enough. Your nation is jolly good, just not the only one that contributes to KP. That's a fact and an opinion


----------



## misellen

Lostie said:


> Fair enough. Your nation is jolly good, just not the only one that contributes to KP. That's a fact and an opinion


Well said! We sometimes forget that we are actually many nations making up one world.


----------



## misellen

Glenlady said:


> Excuse me ??????


I just didn't know quite what the poster was referring to.


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> Fair enough. Your nation is jolly good, just not the only one that contributes to KP. That's a fact and an opinion


Hey ower nayshun is gud as well anorl Lostie God save the kween lol :XD: :shock:  :XD:


----------



## Lostie

Glenlady said:


> Hey ower nayshun is gud as well anorl Lostie God save the kween lol :XD: :shock:  :XD:


Innit kold grate brittun?


----------



## Lostie

misellen said:


> I just didn't know quite what the poster was referring to.


I think the poster got the wrong thread. No hard feelings, I hope 
:-D


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> Innit kold grate brittun?


Yeps grate brittun it is my deer lol and a dang gun nashun lol


----------



## Lostie

Glenlady said:


> Yeps grate brittun it is my deer lol and a dang gun nashun lol


Rool brittania an orl dat 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> Rool brittania an orl dat
> :thumbup:


and stiff hupper lip anorl :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

Glenlady said:


> and stiff hupper lip anorl :XD: :thumbup:


You kin pore de tea :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> You kin pore de tea :thumbup:


and you kin supply de coocummer samwidgiz  :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

Lostie said:


> Ello ello ello. Jester letyer ni high ham steal in de land uv de libbing, dough er beet under de wevver.
> 
> Fort hight bitter letchoo no high hant eeloppedd nor nuffink :thumbup: :-D


Wow..........haven't been on the forum for 2 days.....and very glad to see you decided not to elope.......:lol: :lol: hope you're not under the weather any more!!! :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pippen

misellen said:


> I gets to see him agin next Thursday. Got to go get my hair done and buy some make up.


Aahhh.......no need for the make-up and hair-do, misellen....I'm sure you're real "purty" just the way you are!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

Hello all you naughty Ladies......I've missed a bit here.....haven't been on the forum for 2 days. Also taken hubby for some blood-works, x-rays and a MRI scan and to see 2 specialists. They were not young anymore..... :lol: :lol: one was actually good looking but I didn't take him cookies or chocolates because I was with hubby.....   If he hears me now there will be a divorce.... :lol: :lol: :lol: There was a power failure at the hospital and we had to wait for people from another town to come and start the MRI machines again.....hehehe!!! We waited almost the whole day and then they sent us home....asked us to come back again today!!! :lol:


----------



## Pippen

Glenlady said:


> and you kin supply de coocummer samwidgiz  :thumbup:


I'll bring cookie cups....... :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Pippen said:


> Hello all you naughty Ladies......I've missed a bit here.....haven't been on the forum for 2 days. Also taken hubby for some blood-works, x-rays and a MRI scan and to see 2 specialists. They were not young anymore..... :lol: :lol: one was actually good looking but I didn't take him cookies or chocolates because I was with hubby.....   If he hears me now there will be a divorce.... :lol: :lol: :lol: There was a power failure at the hospital and we had to wait for people from another town to come and start the MRI machines again.....hehehe!!! We waited almost the whole day and then they sent us home....asked us to come back again today!!! :lol:


Hiya Pippen, we mist yu to, hopes yu taked yore nitting tu de horsepikkul, and hope hubby is ok


----------



## Pippen

Glenlady said:


> Hiya Pippen, we mist yu to, hopes yu taked yore nitting tu de horsepikkul, and hope hubby is ok


Hehehe.......I took some crochet stuff with..... :lol: :lol: And hubbs is fine....he just lost too much weight too quickly in two months and then got up one morning with numb finger-tips on his right hand.......I told him he's getting old!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

Pippen said:


> Aahhh.......no need for the make-up and hair-do, misellen....I'm sure you're real "purty" just the way you are!!! :thumbup:


Well, my room-mate thinks so. o corse, he has four legs, chases cats, and wags his tale when he be happy. LOL


----------



## Glenlady

Pippen said:


> Hehehe.......I took some crochet stuff with..... :lol: :lol: And hubbs is fine....he just lost too much weight too quickly in two months and then got up one morning with numb finger-tips on his right hand.......I told him he's getting old!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Pippen yu is a wikkid lady, yoole be hold wun day    :XD:  :shock: :XD: :roll:


----------



## Lostie

Hello pips, I'm gladd hubbi iz howkay. Dat mustuv ****** bitt skari for you. Glad yu whirr abbel to sneek a peek atta hansum dokter.

Mi hawse mate finks hime rilly bootiful two. Speshulli whin high putt his dinnurr on di floor an lett heem sleep orn de sowfa. Ai fink hees bootifull sept whin he rowls een fokks poo. Wiv misellen, eats hir housemate who haza simlar prollen, onli dat is de fraygruns uv dedd possum.


----------



## juniemae

So much for grammar! Let's get back to the work at hand - knitting!


----------



## Pippen

Hi Ladies.......looks like we're in trouble again......why not just have fun with us.......we can't just knit all the time!! 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glenlady

Pippen said:


> Hi Ladies.......looks like we're in trouble again......why not just have fun with us.......we can't just knit all the time!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hey Pip, we dont make trubbul, we likes tu be fun luvvin' critters -- and nit lol lol


----------



## Pippen

Glenlady said:


> Hey Pip, we dont make trubbul, we likes tu be fun luvvin' critters -- and nit lol lol


hahaha....... :thumbup: :thumbup: we likes to be...dey dont like ewer grammar......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blessedinMO

Glenlady said:


> Hey Pip, we dont make trubbul, we likes tu be fun luvvin' critters -- and nit lol lol


Uh, uh spel plise r her agin!


----------



## Glenlady

ho no!!!! run fore da hills lol :XD:  :shock:


----------



## misellen

Pippen said:


> hahaha....... :thumbup: :thumbup: we likes to be...dey dont like ewer grammar......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


what be rong wif ower grimmer?? I be hapi nuff wif hit.


----------



## Pippen

misellen said:


> what be rong wif ower grimmer?? I be hapi nuff wif hit.


Nuffin rong wif yur grammar, Misellen....mine stinks.....hehehehe!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## misellen

Pippen said:


> Nuffin rong wif yur grammar, Misellen....mine stinks.....hehehehe!! :lol: :lol:


sniff,- - sniff sniff, -- I dunt smell hit.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Pippen

misellen said:


> sniff,- - sniff sniff, -- I dunt smell hit.
> :mrgreen:


Mwhahahahahaha.....love it!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

Pippen said:


> Mwhahahahahaha.....love it!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Is datt yu pipps? Ai fort my dawgy had rowled in summat ergin :XD:


----------



## misellen

Lostie said:


> Is datt yu pipps? Ai fort my dawgy had rowled in summat ergin :XD:


Lostie aways did haf a more senstive nose than me!


----------



## ann seal

Remeber the movie "Bambi"?
I think we could all take a lesson from "Thumper's" Mom:

"IF YOU CAN'T SAY SOMTH'N NICE, DON'T SAY NUTH'N AT ALL.'

If you hate your friend's new ivy covered chair, you can always say.....I do like that shade of green, etc. ann


----------



## Pippen

Lostie wrote: Is datt yu pipps? Ai fort my dawgy had rowled in summat ergin :XD:

Misellen wrote: Lostie aways did haf a more senstive nose than me!

*Lostie*....you got me again..."summat ergin"?...something to do with a mat? oh my gosh.....I'm lost here... :lol:

*Misellen*...I have been wondering if you, Lostie and Glenlady perhaps know one another outside of KP?

Ai just wunto say ai luv u all fer posting heer still!!! 
:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lostie

Pipps, "summat" means "something". Around here, most locals only say "summat" lol :thumbup: 

And they say "missen" for "myself" . Puzzell know morr :-D


----------



## Glenlady

Pippen said:


> Lostie wrote: Is datt yu pipps? Ai fort my dawgy had rowled in summat ergin :XD:
> 
> Misellen wrote: Lostie aways did haf a more senstive nose than me!
> 
> *Lostie*....you got me again..."summat ergin"?...something to do with a mat? oh my gosh.....I'm lost here... :lol:
> 
> *Misellen*...I have been wondering if you, Lostie and Glenlady perhaps know one another outside of KP?
> 
> Ai just wunto say ai luv u all fer posting heer still!!!
> :thumbup: :lol:


No Pips,we three donut nose each uvver owtsyde KP.missellen statesyde, Lostie and me in da UK, I hayte tu fink wot wud happen if we awl got tugevver, their wud be a riot lol and wots moore, we luvs yu Pip :XD: :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

Glenlady said:


> No Pips,we three donut nose each uvver owtsyde KP.missellen statesyde, Lostie and me in da UK, I hayte tu fink wot wud happen if we awl got tugevver, their wud be a riot lol and wots moore, we luvs yu Pip :XD: :shock: :thumbup:


Nivver mett dem two lol. Weed bea in orl de pappers iffn eet ivver happins. An ai lubs ya two pips
:thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

It would have been fun though......!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: No riots or anything, just good old laughing!! :thumbup:  Haf a wunderful eewening.....aim off to bed! :lol: :lol: Cee yu tomorrow!! :lol:


----------



## ann seal

Oh! wot phun this seit is! ann


----------



## Lostie

ann seal said:


> Oh! wot phun this seit is! ann


Wel kurm ann. Eet izza lottov phun innit? :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> Wel kurm ann. Eet izza lottov phun innit? :thumbup: :-D


High ann, glad yote hen joying this phun lol lol :shock: :XD:


----------



## Designer1234

DonnieK said:


> Okay, I have already posted once here and I admit I was miffed about this message being posted. But, I want all of you to remember this is not a school house and we are not students to be corrected on anything except knitting, crocheting, and other crafts and that only if we ask for help. There is no reason that anyone should put theirself in charge of spelling or grammar on this forum. All you can accomplish is hurting someone's feelings and making yourself appear to believe that you are superior to the rest of us. I owe no one excuses for mispelled words or anything thing else here, but, let me remind you that sometimes my oxygen levels get low of which I am not aware of until they get very low and then there is no telling what I might do on here! I am also on a great deal of medications, so if I mispell a word "Well, just big whoopie",correct me, but, boy, you better be perfect for the rest of your life because I will be watching and if and when you make a mistake I will be all over it like stink from a skunk!


Donnie K -- I agree l00% with you as usual. You always make so much sense.


----------



## ann seal

Glenlady said:


> High ann, glad yote hen joying this phun lol lol :shock: :XD:


Ai luvs ya, gails. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

Designer1234 said:


> Donnie K -- I agree l00% with you as usual. You always make so much sense.


I also agree totally. You never know why someone might make mistakes. It is best to pass by them and enjoy what they are saying without critiquing them for their spelling, typing, or vocabulary.


----------



## quiltdaze37

when someone is criticizing someone else it's not that the toast was not buttered all of the way to the edge...or the coffee was not strong enough or someone made spelling errors.... its something deeper.that is bothering that person.... like their husband has cancer or maybe their daughter died ... I make hundreds of mistakes every day and I am NOT always politically correct so I hope that people would forgive me too


----------



## Lostie

quiltdaze37 said:


> when someone is criticizing someone else it's not that the toast was not buttered all of the way to the edge...or the coffee was not strong enough or someone made spelling errors.... its something deeper.that is bothering that person.... like their husband has cancer or maybe their daughter died ... I make hundreds of mistakes every day and I am NOT always politically correct so I hope that people would forgive me too


 :thumbup:


----------



## ann seal

quiltdaze37 said:


> when someone is criticizing someone else it's not that the toast was not buttered all of the way to the edge...or the coffee was not strong enough or someone made spelling errors.... its something deeper.that is bothering that person.... like their husband has cancer or maybe their daughter died ... I make hundreds of mistakes every day and I am NOT always politically correct so I hope that people would forgive me too


You got that right! ann


----------



## Glenlady

ann seal said:


> You got that right! ann


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen

Oops, Guys......there is a very angry poster on the punctuation thread.....I really don't want to clash with that titan!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lostie

Pippen said:


> Oops, Guys......there is a very angry poster on the punctuation thread.....I really don't want to clash with that titan!!! :lol: :lol:


Ai fink dat ease de wun whooo tredds a lonely path

:thumbup:

Definitely run fer de heels dere


----------



## Pippen

Lostie said:


> Ai fink dat ease de wun whooo tredds a lonely path
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Definitely run fer de heels dere


I already started running when I saw the first post....wanted to reply to one of the posts and thought better zipit!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## painthoss

Pippen said:


> I already started running when I saw the first post....wanted to reply to one of the posts and thought better zipit!!! :lol: :lol:


Zipitee doo dahh, zipitee yay!! My oh my, what a wonderful day!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

painthoss said:


> Zipitee doo dahh, zipitee yay!! My oh my, what a wonderful day!!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Enni sunshain cummin yore way?

Aiv gort Mr Bluebird orlmost orn me showlder. Wivvout a wird uvva lye datts mi doggs nayme lol.

He woz korld dat whin ai gottim, onest :thumbup:


----------



## painthoss

Lostie said:


> Enni sunshain cummin yore way?
> 
> Aiv gort Mr Bluebird orlmost orn me showlder. Wivvout a wird uvva lye datts mi doggs nayme lol.
> 
> He woz korld dat whin ai gottim, onest :thumbup:


Mr. Bluebird, wadda grate nayme!


----------



## Lostie

painthoss said:


> Mr. Bluebird, wadda grate nayme!


Sept fer de first time I took him to the vet's surgery. Tres embarassing lol


----------



## Lostie

Mr bluebird is orf my shoulder now, kos weave etten orl de jelly babies. It's bedtime for him.


----------



## Pippen

What a sweetie!!! Cozy under his blanket..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pippen

painthoss said:


> Zipitee doo dahh, zipitee yay!! My oh my, what a wonderful day!!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

Pippen said:


> What a sweetie!!! Cozy under his blanket..... :lol: :lol:


An snorin gentli :thumbup:


----------



## painthoss

Lostie said:


> Sept fer de first time I took him to the vet's surgery. Tres embarassing lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## painthoss

What a pretty dog!! He looks so happy. Jelly beans are clearly good for the soul. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## painthoss

Pippen said:


> :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

painthoss said:


> What a pretty dog!! He looks so happy. Jelly beans are clearly good for the soul. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yups myne two. Ai gitts de hedd an feet, n he gitts de tummies lol


----------



## ann seal

how we stole R pets!!!! My cat starts at 3:30 to remind me he & bros. & sis get "wet" food at 5PM. Only way we have peace when we eat!!! ann


----------



## ann seal

Am ai missen suptin? hed & pheat of Jelly Beans?!?!?! ann


----------



## painthoss

ann seal said:


> Am ai missen suptin? hed & pheat of Jelly Beans?!?!?! ann


I've never seen them in the US, though I bet you can get them.

Jelly beans pretty much translates with respect to what the candy is.

the shape is different, though:
http://www.candywarehouse.com/products/jelly-babies-candy-1kg-bag/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=paid_search&utm_campaign=paid_search_google_pla&scid=scplp3477892&gclid=CP7-xMzWmr0CFUNo7AoduQUANA


----------



## misellen

Lostie said:


> Enni sunshain cummin yore way?
> 
> Aiv gort Mr Bluebird orlmost orn me showlder. Wivvout a wird uvva lye datts mi doggs nayme lol.
> 
> He woz korld dat whin ai gottim, onest :thumbup:


Lostie, I wants my bluebird back! Its bin raynin awl day here.


----------



## ann seal

painthoss said:


> I've never seen them in the US, though I bet you can get them.
> 
> Jelly beans pretty much translates with respect to what the candy is.
> 
> the shape is different, though:
> http://www.candywarehouse.com/products/jelly-babies-candy-1kg-bag/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=paid_search&utm_campaign=paid_search_google_pla&scid=scplp3477892&gclid=CP7-xMzWmr0CFUNo7AoduQUANA


Found them as Jelly Babies....thanx. now it makes sence to me. wheehu! ann


----------



## misellen

You meene Bloo's real name is Bluebird?


----------



## Pippen

misellen said:


> You meene Bloo's real name is Bluebird?


 :lol: must be....hee sits on Lostie's showlder....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pippen

Lostie said:


> Yups myne two. Ai gitts de hedd an feet, n he gitts de tummies lol


Haha, mij hubby will fite fer de hedds, feet n tummies!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lostie

Ai jes luked at yer jelly babies link. Don't ever try any dat aint made by Bassets. Dey hinvented em, an dey ease de bestest. Parrently dey woz hinventid jist after WW1 an called Peace Babies den. :thumbup:


----------



## gabby5

My grammar is not great but my knittings "no bad" as we would say in Dundee Scotland! Just love the kp. site and the lovely people not bothered about spelling just keep on posting please.


----------



## Lostie

gabby5 said:


> My grammar is not great but my knittings "no bad" as we would say in Dundee Scotland! Just love the kp. site and the lovely people not bothered about spelling just keep on posting please.


My mother said "no bad" too
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

Breakfast in the lostie house. Yups, ai eet baybees fer breakfast  

Slight smudge at the bottom of the picture is the nose of a certain dog :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

Lostie said:


> Breakfast in the lostie house. Yups, ai eet baybees fer breakfast
> 
> Slight smudge at the bottom of the picture is the nose of a certain dog :thumbup:


An you drinks cola for brekfas? not good! This brekfast is not balanced! Where be the cereal or toast (you need to add an Oreo biskit)?


----------



## Lostie

misellen said:


> An you drinks cola for brekfas? not good! This brekfast is not balanced! Where be the cereal or toast (you need to add an Oreo biskit)?


Ai koont gind de sweeties wot luked lyke towst or nuffink 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

Lostie said:


> Ai koont gind de sweeties wot luked lyke towst or nuffink
> :thumbup:


Gind means find. Tis glennei wot has gin fer brekkfast :XD:


----------



## misellen

Lostie said:


> Gind means find. Tis glennei wot has gin fer brekkfast :XD:


S OK yu don haf ta wury bowt yur spellin heer, caws this be a spellink fred.


----------



## Pippen

I'm getting fed-up with our Internet service.....the providers can't get it fixed properly!!! And all I want is to read the KP forum! The green light on the router is flickering again....so I'll be quarter way into posting and reading and...no connection again..! :evil: :roll:   :hunf:


----------



## Lostie

Pippen said:


> I'm getting fed-up with our Internet service.....the providers can't get it fixed properly!!! And all I want is to read the KP forum! The green light on the router is flickering again....so I'll be quarter way into posting and reading and...no connection again..! :evil: :roll:   :hunf:


Bummer pipps. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## ute4kp

Eye dunt unterstannnnd thuh kweshtin.


----------



## misellen

Pippen said:


> I'm getting fed-up with our Internet service.....the providers can't get it fixed properly!!! And all I want is to read the KP forum! The green light on the router is flickering again....so I'll be quarter way into posting and reading and...no connection again..! :evil: :roll:   :hunf:


I had the same problem when I had a router. Now I have the Verizon Mifi wireless and it's been great.


----------



## GemsByGranny

Spelling is actually important. It's just that people don't usually say much as they struggle to work out what people are saying, because they are too polite to mention it in case they offend someone. But when they do finally feel driven to say something they are called rude, which is what they have been trying to avoid. But making people struggle to understand what you are saying, and then thinking it doesn't matter, is actually quite rude too. Actually, very rude. Sorry for being rude but some times we are driven to it....


----------



## misellen

Nothing like waking up a dead horse.


----------



## ann seal

misellen said:


> Nothing like waking up a dead horse.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ann


----------



## gmarie

Nana5 said:


> life is too short to sweat the small stuff.......


Ditto!


----------



## Redhead1951

88 Pages!! 88!! Over a mild comment about editing! Some people have waaaay too much time on their hands....

Maybe 89 pages by now?


----------



## deshka

Redhead1951 said:


> 88 Pages!! 88!! Over a mild comment about editing! Some people have waaaay too much time on their hands....
> 
> Maybe 89 pages by now?


must be tiny mind syndrome.


----------



## ann seal

ute4kp said:


> Eye dunt unterstannnnd thuh kweshtin.


Meh neether.


----------



## ann seal

ute4kp said:


> Eye dunt unterstannnnd thuh kweshtin.


meh neether.


----------



## painthoss

Rather heartwarming to see this old war-horse revived. :lol:


----------



## gmarie

Nana5 said:


> life is too short to sweat the small stuff.......


AMEN!!!


----------



## MrsB

I am guilty of typos many times, but never on purpose. the daughter of an English teacher, I hate to make these mistakes but figure adults get the gist of what I'm trying to say. Sometimes the meaning of things can become quite misconstrued and comical but I tend to overlook others errors unless I'm really confused.


----------



## misellen

painthoss said:


> Rather heartwarming to see this old war-horse revived. :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Life after death??


----------



## RosieC

Georgiegirl said:


> Eh?


rofl :thumbup:


----------



## painthoss

If we could count the number of times on this thread alone, sorry, I meant on this FRED, that we were implored to stop beating a dead horse, and yet look: it actually works.



misellen said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Life after death??


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosieC

deshka said:


> must be tiny mind syndrome.


oh that's not fair....I read page 1 and clicked on the last page because I couldn't believe there were so many posts. please don't make a judgment like that ...... it's insulting - "tiny mind syndrome" C'mon !


----------



## painthoss

The thread started rather badly, but got very interesting, enlightening, and funny along the way. Well worth a read, if you have a couple days on your hands. 

And I agree, the 'tiny mind' jab is unfair and insulting.


RosieC said:


> oh that's not fair....I read page 1 and clicked on the last page because I couldn't believe there were so many posts. please don't make a judgment like that ...... it's insulting - "tiny mind syndrome" C'mon !


----------



## Gumblossom

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


I come from an English speaking country. English is my first language. Words aren't spelt the same, in every English Speaking country. For instance, how we in Australia spell Colour, is spelt Color in some other countries. Again, how we spell Mum is different to the USA who spell it as Mom. Again Centre as opposed to center. The list goes on!!

Sometimes if someone tired or feeling unwell they can make mistakes. This happened to me recently, it was 12.25 am when I made a mistake. It didn't look right and it wasn't for the lack on trying to find the correct spelling. I did look in 3 dictionaries. I knew how to spell the word but I was so tired that I couldn't think straight. The correct spelling was in the 3 dictionaries. Someone replied to my comment and used the correct spelling. The lady was gracious and didn't draw attention to the mistake.

At the end of the day, we can read and make out what the person is talking about, if we just try to be more understanding and less critical of others. All to often here, we have some who just fly off the handle at others because they don't (read correctly) and become judge and jury. Then label people!! I have been unjustly labelled!! 
**( I am not saying you are one of those who fly off the handle)**

This is a knitting forum and not a class room or a court house. There are very few people in the world who are perfect and I am not one of them. It costs nothing to be kind! 
It's 1.12 am and I am off to bed.


----------



## Candy

I cant believe that there is 89 pages of this discussion, this is worse then the groups on facebook, somebody makes a rude remark, and there is 100 of post on the subject and at the end doesn't make any sense for all the drama. Just my two cents, and no I didn't read all 89 pages, think I guit at page 5, everybody repeating the same thing, come on, good thing I can crochet and read at the same time, just saying


----------



## misellen

Candy said:


> I cant believe that there is 89 pages of this discussion, this is worse then the groups on facebook, somebody makes a rude remark, and there is 100 of post on the subject and at the end doesn't make any sense for all the drama. Just my two cents, and no I didn't read all 89 pages, think I guit at page 5, everybody repeating the same thing, come on, good thing I can crochet and read at the same time, just saying


You stopped reading way to soon. This thread evolved into a really fun and funny post before we managed to kill it off. Someone brought it back to life just a couple of months ago, shortly after Halloween. :mrgreen:


----------



## painthoss

misellen said:


> You stopped reading way to soon. This thread evolved into a really fun and funny post before we managed to kill it off. Someone brought it back to life just a couple of months ago, shortly after Halloween. :mrgreen:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree completely, misellen, well said.


----------



## ute4kp

GemsByGranny said:


> Spelling is actually important. It's just that people don't usually say much as they struggle to work out what people are saying, because they are too polite to mention it in case they offend someone. But when they do finally feel driven to say something they are called rude, which is what they have been trying to avoid. But making people struggle to understand what you are saying, and then thinking it doesn't matter, is actually quite rude too. Actually, very rude. Sorry for being rude but some times we are driven to it....


We're not writing school reports here.


----------



## Gumblossom

ute4kp said:


> We're not writing school reports here.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## leftturnonly9825

deshka said:


> I understand what you are getting at. There has been some posts that I have read over and over and still they don't make sense. There is common punctuation that is missing, making a 'sentence' just a group of words, that don't mean much. It seems that some are more than a bit upset over being 'corrected', well, if the shoe fits, wear it.


I don't think I've ever done this before.but here goes.

"If the shoe fits ,wear it,"

O.K. then. "There HAVE been some posts that I have read."


----------



## deercreek

I guess not all Canadians are polite. I apologize for the ones that aren't &#128150;


----------



## bevjeffery

Well, I came late to this discussion and 89 pages is way too much to try and catch up on......so let's just (virtually) hug it out and move on.


----------



## ute4kp

ann-other-knitter said:


> In the last week, I have read some letters and the spelling or wrong word is happening more often.
> I am not an English teacher, just a normal person. New laptops/IPads guess at what word you need and are usually wrong.
> Did you not learn to spell in school? I am aiming this at so-called English speakers, not those whose English is a second language.
> Could you possibly spend a little time checking your comments/questions and correct any errors. Even after you have posted, there is an edit button enabling you to go back and correct.
> I find that sometimes I cannot figure out what word you are wanting to use. I have to go back and re-read.
> I absolutely love you all and your contributions. You make my day. I drink my tea and eat my breakfast with you all at my table every morning.
> Love and hugs to you all.
> Ann


----------



## misellen

bevjeffery said:


> Well, I came late to this discussion and 89 pages is way too much to try and catch up on......so let's just (virtually) hug it out and move on.


Good idea since this is a thread from two years ago that keeps dying and being revived. We need a wooden stake.


----------



## bevjeffery

misellen said:


> Good idea since this is a thread from two years ago that keeps being dying and being revived. We need a wooden stake.


Lol......I did not realise that!!!!! What's past is past then, eh? Let's spread the word.....lol.


----------



## misellen

bevjeffery said:


> Lol......I did not realise that!!!!! What's past is past then, eh? Let's spread the word.....lol.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I have reopened an old thread a time or two myself. It is easy to do, especially if you come across it during a search.


----------

